# knitting tea party 22 april '16



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 22 April 16

This is gearing up to be a lovely weekend. Almost six oclock in the evening  still bright sunlight and blue sky and warm enough to have the front door open. Bobby on WTOL-TV says the weekend is to be even warmer. I can handle that.

I was clearing todays email and found this recipe that I think sounds so good. Think I will begin this weeks opening with it.

Smoky White Bean Shakshuka

Prep time: 5 mins 
Cook time: 25 mins 
Total time: 30 mins

Author: Adapted from The New York Times
Total Cost: $6.49
Cost Per Serving: $1.62
Serves: 4

Ingredients
2 Tbsp olive oil $0.32
4 cloves garlic $0.32
1 yellow onion $0.16
28oz. can whole peeled tomatoes $1.69
½ Tbsp smoked paprika $0.15
1 tsp ground cumin $0.10
½ tsp dried oregano $0.05
⅛ tsp red pepper flakes $0.02
Freshly cracked pepper $0.05
¼ tsp salt, or to taste $0.02
15oz. can cannellini beans $1.19
4 large eggs $1.10
Handful fresh parsley, chopped $0.20
2oz. feta, crumbled $1.12

Instructions

1. Mince the garlic and finely dice the onion. Cook both in a large deep skillet with olive oil over medium heat until the onions are soft and transparent (about 5 minutes).

2. Add the canned tomatoes and their juices, crushing the tomatoes with your hands as you add them to the skillet.

3. Add the smoked paprika, cumin, oregano, red pepper flakes, and some freshly cracked pepper as well. Stir to combine.

4. Allow the sauce to come to a simmer. Let the sauce simmer, stirring occasionally, for 5-7 minutes, or until it has thickened slightly. Add ¼ tsp salt, then taste the sauce and adjust the salt or other spices to your liking.

5. Drain the white beans; add them to the skillet, then stir to combine. Allow the skillet to return to a simmer. Simmer for 2-3 minutes more.

6. Crack four eggs into the skillet, then place a lid on top and let them simmer for 5 minutes, or until the whites are set but the yolks are still soft.

7. Top the skillet with the crumbled feta and chopped parsley.

www.BudgegBytes.com

For dinner tonight I had an egg sandwich. I have a small skillet that is the perfect size for the large pieces of bread. Four eggs in a quarter stick of butter  flip once to set the yolk a little (you want it a little runny for when you bite into it) on whole wheat toast with mayo  my goodness  a feast. I sat outside to eat it  it tends to be a bit sloppy. So good  I dont make them very often. One thing I did not have tonight was catsup  I like to either spread one slice of toast with it or have it as a side dish to dip into. And lucky me  I have some Arps (the best) small curd cottage cheese for a snack later on. Gary used to work for them  ran the machine that made bottled school milk. Think he worked there for 23 years.

Had to rip (stitch by stitch) the new sock I had started  I dropped a stitch and there were a few other mistakes so I went back a few rows to catch them all. I think I am hopeless when I knit socks  those are really tiny stitches to see.

Recipe Asparagus, Ham, and Cheese Stuffed Buns RECIPES FROM THE KITCHN

The only thing better than breaking open a flaky dinner roll that's still warm from the oven is a roll that's warm and filled with roasted asparagus, ham, and melty Gouda cheese.

Serves 8

Ingredients

8 medium stalks of asparagus, ends trimmed, cut into 1-inch pieces
1 teaspoon olive oil
4 to 6 slices deli ham, chopped
4 ounces Gouda cheese, grated (about 1 cup)
1 (8-count) tube of store-bought biscuits or 1 pound pizza dough, divided into eighths
Salt and fresh-ground pepper

Directions

Preheat the oven to 400°F.

1. Spread asparagus in a single layer on a baking sheet.

2. Drizzle with olive oil and sprinkle with salt. Toss until coated.

3. Roast asparagus for about 10 minutes or until just tender.

4. Remove from the oven and cool slightly.

5. Lower oven temp to 350°F.

6. Stretch a piece of biscuit dough to about twice its size.

7. Place on an ungreased baking sheet and top one half of the dough round with about 2 tablespoons cheese, ham, and chopped asparagus.

8. Fold the biscuit dough over the filling, firmly seal the seam, and reshape into a round. Repeat with the remaining ingredients.

9. Bake the buns for 13 to 15 minutes or until the tops are deep golden-brown.

10. Remove from the oven and serve immediately with grainy mustard.

Recipe Notes: Freeze the buns: To freeze the buns, cook as directed and cool completely. Individually wrap buns in plastic and freezer foil and label with the date. Transfer to a freezer-safe resealable bag. To reheat, remove the buns from the foil and plastic wrap. Place on a baking sheet and bake at 350°F 12 to 15 minutes or until heated through.

NUTRITION: Per serving, based on 8 servings. (% daily value)  Calories 286  Fat 15.2 g (23.4%)  Saturated 5.5 g (27.7%)  Carbs 26.7 g (8.9%)  Fiber 1.3 g (5.3%)  Sugars 1.8 g  Protein 10.7 g (21.3%)  Cholesterol 27.8 mg (9.3%)  Sodium 645.2 mg (26.9%)

http://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-asparagus-ham-and-cheese-stuffed-buns

Beef Stir Fry

Stir fry is a great meal to make when you don't want to spend a lot of time in the kitchen and very versatile by using whatever vegetables you have on hand. The sauce is what makes this stir fry so delicious and adds a lot of flavor. Serve over rice or rice noodles.

Ingredients

1 1/2 pounds beef, thinly sliced
1 onion thinly sliced
2 garlic cloves, minced
2 bell peppers, thinly sliced
2 cups frozen green beans
4 roma tomatoes, cut into chunks

Feel free to use finely sliced cabbage, broccoli, carrots, cauliflower and mushrooms. The possibilities are endless.

Sauce

1/3 cup red wine vinegar
1/3 cup soya sauce
3 tablespoons honey
1 tablespoon cornstarch
1/3 cup water

Directions

1. Stir fry the onions, garlic and peppers in a wok or large frying pan for about 4-5 minutes. Remove from pan into a bowl.

2. Add the frozen green beans and stir fry until it is bright green and there are slightly cooked. Remove into vegetable bowl.

3. Add the beef and stir fry until the meat begins to brown.

4. Add the red wine vinegar, soya sauce and honey for 6-8 minutes stirring frequently so the honey won't burn.

5. Add the cornstarch mixed with the water to beef, simmer for 10 minutes.

6. Add all the vegetables including the cut tomatoes and heat through

*Cutting the beef into thin strips while it is still semi frozen makes it easier. If you bought it fresh, put it in the freezer for about 30-45 minutes and then slice it.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Cheerios® Skinny Coconut Cream Pie

Prep Time: 20 MIN
Total Time: 5 HR 0 MIN
Servings: 10

5% less sat fat  61% less fat  66% more fiber than the original recipe. Surprise, it's based on a whole-grain Cheerios® cereal crust!

Ingredients

Crust

2 ½ cups Cheerios cereal 
3 tablespoons sugar
¼ cup no trans-fat 68% vegetable oil spread stick, melted
Filling and Topping

¾ cup fat-free (skim) milk
½ cup canned light coconut milk (not cream of coconut)
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 box (4-serving size) vanilla instant pudding and pie filling mix
½ cup coconut
2 cups frozen (thawed) fat-free whipped topping
Toasted coconut, if desired

Directions

1. Heat oven to 350°F. Place cereal in food-storage plastic bag; crush finely with rolling pin or meat mallet to make 1 cup (or crush in food processor).

2. In medium bowl, mix crushed cereal and sugar with fork.

3. Stir in melted vegetable oil spread until well mixed.

4. Press in bottom and up side of 9-inch glass pie plate. Bake 10 minutes. Cool completely, about 30 minutes.

5. In large bowl, mix milk, coconut milk and vanilla. With wire whisk, beat in pudding mix until well blended and slightly thickened.

6. Stir in 1/2 cup coconut.

7. Gently stir in 1/2 cup of the whipped topping.

8. Spoon and spread pudding mixture evenly into crust. Refrigerate at least 4 hours or until set.

9. Just before serving, top with remaining 1 1/2 cups whipped topping. Sprinkle with toasted coconut.

Expert Tips: (1) We've replaced ingredients with great-tasting alternatives to create better-for-you recipes that are just as yummy as the originals. (2) For the best results, be sure that the crumbs for the crust are finely crushed and resemble graham cracker crumbs. Large particles make it difficult to press the mixture into the pie plate. (3) You can use Honey Nut Cheerios® in the crust if you prefer. (4) To toast the coconut, heat oven to 350°F. Spread coconut in ungreased shallow pan. Bake uncovered 5 to 7 minutes, stirring occasionally, until golden brown.

Nutrition Information: Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 180 - Calories from Fat 60 - Total Fat 7g  Saturated Fat 3g - Trans Fat 0g  Cholesterol 0mg  Sodium 240mg - Total Carbohydrate 27g - Dietary Fiber - 3g  Sugars 17g - Protein 1g

Daily Value*: Vitamin A 4% - Vitamin C 0% - Calcium 6% - Iron 6%

Exchanges: 1/2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 1 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 1 1/2 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choice: 2

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/cheerios-skinny-coconut-cream-pie

Southern Cornbread Salad

Cornbread salad is a simple and colorful layered salad that starts with crumbled cornbread and loaded with a variety of vegetables.

Prep time: 20 minutes 
Cook time; 20 minutes
Servings: 6-8

Ingredients:

1 package Martha White Yellow Cornbread Mix, prepared 
3 cups romaine lettuce, chopped
1 can (16 ounce) Bush's light red kidney beans, rinsed and drained
1 can (15 ounce) whole kernel corn, drained or (11 ounce) Mexican corn 
1 large green bell pepper, chopped
1 1/2 cups English cucumber, chopped
3 4 green onions, chopped + additional for garnish 
3 large tomatoes, chopped or use 1 1/2 cups halved cherry tomatoes
2 cups shredded sharp cheddar cheese
1 packet (1.0 ounce) Hidden Valley Ranch or Buttermilk dressing mix. prepared

Directions:

1. Prepare and bake cornbread according to package directions. Cool on wire rack.

2. When cornbread is cool, cut into 1 - inch cubes and spread out on a large baking sheet. Let the cornbread dry out on the counter for at least 6 hours before using.

3. In the bottom of a large trifle dish or glass bowl, place 3/4 of the cornbread cubes in the bottom of the bowl.

4. Layer the remaining ingredients in the following order, romaine lettuce, beans, corn, green bell pepper, cucumbers, green onions, tomatoes and bacon (if using).

5. Add the remaining cornbread cubes and the shredded cheese over the last of the cornbread.

6. Add the ranch dressing and spread evenly over the top of the cheese. Garnish with chopped green onions, cover and refrigerate salad at least 2 hours before serving.

Cook's Note: Crumbled bacon can also be added for more flavor. Save the bacon grease and use in the bottom of your skillet before adding the cornbread batter. Two cups thawed frozen corn can be substituted for canned corn.

www.MommysKitchen.com

BBQ Chicken Burrito Bowls

Prep time
20 mins 
Total time
20 mins

Total Cost: $7.10
Cost Per Serving: $1.78
Serves: 4

Ingredients

1 cooked chicken breast* $1.50
½ cup BBQ sauce $0.53
4 cups cooked rice $0.88
15oz. can black beans $1.00
1 cup frozen corn kernels, thawed $0.44
1 small zucchini $0.58
4oz. pepper jack cheese $1.00
2 green onions $0.20
1 small avocado $1.00

Instructions

1. Chop or shred the chicken breast and mix with 2-3 tablespoons of BBQ sauce until the meat is well coated.

2. Drain and rinse the black beans.

3. Cut the zucchini into small cubes (1/4-1/2"), shred the pepper jack, slice the green onions, and pit and slice the avocado.

4. To build the bowls, place 1 cup cooked rice in the bottom of each bowl.

5. Divide the chicken, beans, corn, zucchini, shredded cheese, green onions, and avocado slices equally among all four bowls.

6. Drizzle one more tablespoon of BBQ sauce over top and serve, or refrigerate until ready to eat.

Notes: *I used a rotisserie chicken breast, which was approximately ¼ of the whole chicken.

www.BudgetBytes.com

Banana Blueberry Baked Oatmeal

Baked oatmeal is a wonderful and healthy breakfast treat...and can be refrigerated for several days.

Serves: 9

Ingredients:

2 cups old-fashioned oats (large flake)
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/3 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup chopped almonds (optional)
1/4 cup oil
1 egg
1 1/2 cup milk
2 bananas, mashed 
1 cup blueberries (fresh or frozen)

Method:

1. Grease an 8" square baking dish.

2. Mix oats, baking powder, salt, cinnamon, sugar and almonds together in a bowl.

3. Whisk milk, egg and oil together in a separate bowl. Add mashed bananas. (Or combine milk, eggs, oil and bananas in blender and pulse until smooth.)

4. Add to oat mixture and stir to combine.

5. Gently stir in the blueberries and spread in prepared baking dish. (I like to save a few blueberries to sprinkle on top.)

6. Bake at 350° F for 35 minutes...or until top is golden.

7. Serve warm with a drizzle of maple syrup, a dollop of yogurt or a splash of milk.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Avocado and Medium Boiled Egg Grilled Cheese with Sriracha By MacKenzie Smith

This savory breakfast grilled cheese pairs nutty Gouda with creamy avocado, a perfectly cooked medium boiled egg, and some spicy sriracha all grilled between two buttery slices of wholegrain bread. And best of all - this breakfast sandwich is perfect to eat on the run!

Cook Time: 7 minutes
Total Time: 18 minutes
Yield: 1 sandwich

INGREDIENTS

2-3 slices of Gouda
1 medium boiled egg
1/2 ripe avocado
1/2 tbsp sriracha (or more!)
2 pats of salted butter
2 slices of wholegrain bread 
** I always recommend using organic or local ingredients because let's be real, they just taste better! **

PREPARATION

1. Before you begin, you'll want to have a perfectly cooked medium boiled egg. If you have no idea how to do that, no sweat - it's easy! Just place 1 egg in boiling water, lower the heat to medium, and then cook for 8 minutes. Shock the egg in ice water and then peel immediately. The yolk will be just slightly runny in the middle while the outside is firm to the touch.

2. Now that your egg is prepared, layer 1 piece of bread with half of the cheese, the entire sliced avocado, the entire crumbled egg, a drizzle of sriracha, the remaining cheese and then the other piece of bread.

3. Butter both sides of the sandwich and set aside.

4. In a cast iron skillet or Panini press, place buttered sandwich in and cook until the exterior is crispy and golden and the interior is melty and irresistible.

5. Allow to sit for a few minutes to firm up and then serve. Don't forget to share!

http://sandwiches.about.com/od/Grilled-Cheese/r/Avocado-and-Medium-Boiled-Egg-Grilled-Cheese-with-Sriracha

Creamy Poblano Soup 

Serves 4-6 people.

Creamy Poblano Soup

6 poblano peppers
1 lb. ground beef (80% lean)
2 cups sliced leeks (from 2 large leeks, white part only)
2 cups corn kernels, fresh or frozen
3 cups chicken stock
1 cup whipping cream
salt and pepper to taste

Directions

Preheat the broiler in your oven.

1. Arrange Poblanos on a sheet pan and place 4-6 inches under the broiler.

2. Cook until charred on all sides, turning every few minutes, about 8-12 minutes or more.

3. Transfer the charred peppers to a bowl and cover them tightly with plastic wrap.

4. Let them steam for 10 minutes then peel and chop the peppers, discarding the skin and seeds.
Set aside.

5. Add the ground beef to a large pot over medium heat.

6. Cook, stirring often, until the fat is rendered and the beef has begun to brown.

7. Using a slotted spoon remove the beef and set aside, leaving the fat in the pan.

8. Add the leaks and cook, stirring occasionally until they have softened, about 5 minutes.

9. Add the reserved poblanos and corn, and continue to cook until the corn has cooked through, about 5 minutes. (Add some olive oil to pan if it seems dry)

10. Add the chicken stock and simmer until the flavors incorporate about 5 minutes.

11. Stir in the cream and reserved cooked ground beef. Season with salt and pepper.

12. Simmer until the soup is warmed through then serve at once, refrigerating any leftovers.

Notes: I salted the raw beef lightly while it was cooking and I also salted the leeks and corn lightly while they cooked. You could prepare the poblanos a day ahead to speed up the cooking process on the day you want to eat the soup. If you have a gas stove top you can char the peppers over the flame but it's easier to char them under the broiler.

We really enjoyed this flavorful soup! Pablono peppers have a more gentle spiciness than jalapenos or Anaheim chilies.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Today  20 April 16  is Bailees 16th birthday. We had the celebration this past Sunday. Heidi had a very nice party for her  two close friends of Bailees were here along with some adults  friends of the family. Chicken sandwiches and bunches of picnic food were served. I had ordered Bailee a necklace which of course has not arrived yet. Told her to start looking in a week or so  it is coming from across the pond. She wants to use her birthday money to get a tattoo. Not sure if mother will give her permission or not. She will go to Gary if Heidi wont allow it. Gary usually gives in but this time he may end up on the couch for a while if he gives in. lol

We have been having lovely days. I have had the door open every day this week. It was afternoon today before I opened it  the air still has a winters chill to it. It is nice to have the fresh air in the house.

Blanco is sleeping on the couch. I think he spends more time here than he is at home. Sometimes he spends the night but most of the time he likes to be home at bedtime. Think I want to come back as a dog raised by a really nice guy.

If the weather stays like this I may give some thought to getting my containers planted. Usually I am late getting them planted but this year I would like to get them done early. Give the plants more time to grow and flower.

CHEESE TORTELLINI WITH HERBED RICOTTA AND FAVA BEANS

Author: Susan Pridmore
Recipe type: Vegetarian Entree
Cuisine: Italian
Serves: 6

INGREDIENTS

Tomato Confit

1 ½ pints halved cherry tomatoes
⅓ cup extra-virgin olive oil
5 peeled and smashed garlic cloves (or 2 tsp Gourmet Garden Stir-In Garlic Paste)
4 scallions, thinly sliced - bulb and green stalk
¼ teaspoon kosher salt
2 Tbsp pine nuts

Fava Beans and Pasta

3 pounds fava bean pods
1 16-ounce package cheese tortellini

Herbed Ricotta

½ cup ricotta cheese
¼ cup chopped basil
2 tablespoons Parmesan cheese
½ teaspoon kosher salt
½ teaspoon ground black pepper

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Combine all the Tomato Confit ingredients in a small pot, bring to a low simmer, and cook for 30 minutes.

2. Shell the fava beans and bring a large pot of well-salted water to a boil over high heat (you should end up with about 3 cups of fava beans). Add the beans and simmer for 5 minutes.

3. Remove, and add the pasta to the water and cook according to the directions on the box. Drain.

4. Peel the fava beans, discarding the peel. You should have about 2 cups brightly colored fava beans (the" inner bean").

5. Combine all of the Herbed Ricotta ingredients in a small bowl.

6. Fold into the warm pasta.

7. Pour the Tomato Confit over the pasta and gently toss.

8. Add the fava beans and finish with a few grates of Parmesan cheese (optional).

9. Serve warm with a hunk of crusty bread and a salad dressed in a vinaigrette.

http://thewimpyvegetarian.com/2016/04/cheese-tortellini-with-herbed-ricotta-and-fava-beans-sundaysupper/

Pineapple BLT with Sweet Chili Butter plus Sriracha Mayo

PREP TIME: 15 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 10 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 25 MINUTES
MAKES 4 BLT'S

Ingredients

Sriracha Mayo

1/4 cup tahini
2 tablespoons plain greek yogurt
1-2 tablespoons sriracha

Sweet Chili Butter

4 tablespoons butter, softened
1-2 tablespoons Thai sweet chili sauce

Pineapple BLT

4 fresh pineapple rounds, cored
8 slices sourdough bread
4 butter lettuce leaves
1-2 heirloom or regular tomatoes, sliced
salt + pepper, to taste
8 slices cooked bacon
1 avocado, sliced
4 fried eggs (optional)

Instructions

Sriracha "Mayo"

1. Combine all the ingredients in a bowl and whisk until smooth.

2. Add 1 tablespoon water at a time until your desired "mayo" like consistency is reached.

3. Keep stored, covered in the fridge until ready to serve or up to 1 week.

Sweet Chili Butter

1. Stir together the butter and chili sauce until combined.

BLT

1. Heat a skillet, grill pan or grill to high heat.

2. Sear the pineapple slices on bother sides until caramelized, about 2-3 minutes per side. Remove and place on a plate.

3. Using the sweet chili butter, butter both sides of each slice of bread and place the bread on the grill/skillet.

4. Cook until LIGHTLY toasted, about 1-2 minutes per side. Don't over toast the bread as you want it crusty on the edges and soft in the middle.

To assemble:

1. Spread a little sriracha mayo over each piece of bread.

2. Layer on the lettuce, tomatoes (season the tomatoes with salt + pepper), bacon, pineapple and avocado. If desired.

2. Add a fried egg.

3. Add the top piece of bread.

4. Give the sandwich a little smoosh down to adhere....EAT!

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/pineapple-blt-with-sweet-chili-butter-sriracha-mayo/

Healthy Recipes for Ulcerative Colitis

7 Dishes That Wont Aggravate Ulcerative Colitis Symptoms

By the Lifescript Editorial Staff

Looking for dishes that wont upset your gastrointestinal tract? If you have ulcerative colitis, an inflammatory condition of the large intestine, thats not always easy. Try the following recipes for wholesome, homey dishes that wont worsen your symptoms

For women with ulcerative colitis, planning meals can be a difficult chore. This inflammatory condition, which causes sores in the large intestine, can bring on abdominal discomfort, bleeding and diarrhea. It usually occurs in people ages 15 through 30, although older people also can be affected, according to the National Digestive Diseases Information Clearinghouse (NDDIC).

Foods dont cause ulcerative colitis, but many patients find that eating certain ingredients can exacerbate the condition. Dietary recommendations for the disease include having frequent small meals instead of large ones and avoiding carbonated beverages, hot spices and high-fiber foods, the NDDIC says.

But different patients are sensitive to different foods, and theres a long list of items that may or may not worsen symptoms.

There really isnt any research to prove which foods are helpful or harmful to women with ulcerative colitis, says David Jacob Kaufman, D.O.,an internist and gastroenterologist affiliated with Hoag Memorial Hospital Presbyterian in Irvine, Calif. What bothers one woman may not bother another.

Here are some foods that may exacerbate symptoms in patients:

Alcohol and caffeine
Milk and dairy products (because many people who have UC are also lactose-intolerant)
Whole grains
Legumes (beans and peas)
Dried fruits
Berries or anything with small seeds
Nuts
Raw vegetables
Fibrous vegetables such as broccoli and cabbage
Corn and mushrooms, which can be difficult to digest
Foods containing sulfates (as preservatives)
Fatty meats
Acidic foods, including citrus
Spicy peppers and hot sauce
Whole herbs and spices (some patients substitute finely chopped or powdered spices)
Products containing sorbitol and other sugar alcohols, used to sweeten sugarless products

Despite these potential restrictions, a healthy diet is important, because ulcerative colitis can lead to nutritional deficiencies, Dr. Kaufman says. You may have to discover through trial and error if some foods increase gastrointestinal distress.

So how can you prepare wholesome meals while avoiding foods that could aggravate ulcerative colitis? Try the following recipes, which are free of dairy, citrus, grains and other ingredients that could prompt a flare-up of symptoms.

Items that you might be sensitive to are marked as optional. (Of course, if any of the other ingredients cause problems for you, leave them out.)

Simple Roast Chicken

Theres no reason to get fussy with complicated techniques for a flavorful, rich and simple roast chicken, the ultimate comfort food.

Serves: 8
Preparation time: 2 hours, 20 minutes
Cook time: 1½ to 2 hours

Ingredients

1 small onion, peeled and quartered
3 cloves garlic, peeled and quartered
3 sprigs fresh tarragon (substitute: ¼ teaspoon powdered)
3 sprigs fresh thyme (substitute: ¼ teaspoon powdered)
1 5-pound chicken, giblets removed
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
1 teaspoon kosher salt
½ teaspoon freshly ground pepper (optional)

Preparation

1. Preheat oven to 375°F.

2. Place onion, garlic, tarragon and thyme into the chickens cavity. Tie the legs together with kitchen string, mostly closing the cavity opening. Pull the wings so the tips overlap on top of the breast; tie in place, wrapping string around the wings and body. Rub the chicken with oil, salt and pepper (if desired). Set in a roasting pan, breast-side down.

3. Roast the chicken for 25 minutes. Turn breast-side up and continue roasting, basting occasionally with pan juices, until a thermometer inserted into the thickest part of the thigh, without touching bone, registers 175°F, 1¼ to 1½ hours. Transfer to a cutting board; let rest for 10 minutes. Remove the string before carving.

Roasting Tips:

Very cold meat wont roast evenly. Place it on the counter while preheating the oven.

Durable cotton kitchen string is sold at kitchenware stores, most gourmet markets and large supermarkets. Do not use sewing thread or yarn, which may contain inedible dyes or unsavory chemicals.

A heavy-duty, high-sided roasting pan is essential for conducting heat evenly. Never substitute a cookie sheet. A broiler pan will work in a pinch, but the roast will be somewhat chewier.

Give it a rest. A roasts internal temperature will rise about 10 degrees while resting. The natural juices will also reincorporate into the meats fibers and the skin or crust will dry out slightly for a more toothsome yet more succulent dinner.

Nutrition Facts: Per 3-ounce serving (without skin): 180 calories - 9 g fat (2 g sat, 5 g mono) - 64 mg cholesterol - 1 g carbohydrate - 21 g protein - 0 g fiber - 300 mg sodium - 217 mg potassium

Nutritional Bonus: selenium (30% Daily Value)

Oven-Poached Salmon Fillets

Serves: 4
Preparation time: 10 minutes
Cook time: 15 to 25 minutes

Baking salmon fillets produces moist results as long as you remember the two cardinal rules of fish cookery: choose only the freshest fish and dont overcook it. Serve topped with your favorite sauce, if desired.

Ingredients

1 pound salmon fillet, cut into 4 portions, skin removed, if desired
2 tablespoons dry white wine (substitute: broth)
¼ teaspoon salt 
Freshly ground pepper, to taste (optional)
2 tablespoons finely chopped shallot, (1 medium)

Preparation

1. Preheat oven to 425°F. Coat a 9-inch glass pie pan or an 8-inch glass baking dish with cooking spray.

2. Place salmon, skin-side (or skinned-side) down, in the prepared pan. Sprinkle with wine or broth. Season with salt and pepper (if desired), then sprinkle with shallots. Cover with foil and bake until salmon is opaque in the center and starting to flake, 15 to 25 minutes, depending on thickness.

3. When the salmon is ready, transfer to dinner plates. Spoon any liquid remaining in the pan over the salmon.

Nutrition Facts: Per serving: 246 calories - 15 g fat (3 g sat) - 62 mg cholesterol - 1 g carbohydrate - 23 g protein - 113 mg sodium - 434 mg potassium

Salmon Chowder

The flavor of this salmon chowder is enhanced greatly by adding either dill or tarragon; each herb lends its own distinct character to the soup.

Serves: 6
Preparation time: 30 minutes
Cook time: 30 minutes

Ingredients

1 tablespoon canola oil
⅓ cup chopped carrot
⅓ cup chopped celery (optional)
4 cups reduced-sodium chicken broth (check ingredients on the label)
1½ cups water
1 12-ounce skinned salmon fillet, preferably wild-caught
2½ cups frozen cauliflower florets, thawed and coarsely chopped (optional)
3 tablespoons chopped fresh chives or scallions (substitute: ½ teaspoon onion powder)
1⅓ cups instant mashed potato flakes, or 2 cups leftover mashed potatoes
¼ cup chopped fresh dill, or 2 teaspoons dried tarragon (substitute: ½ to 1 teaspoon powdered)
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard (optional)
¼ teaspoon salt
Freshly ground pepper to taste (optional)

Preparation

1. Heat oil in a large saucepan or Dutch oven over medium heat. Add carrot and celery (if desired) and cook, stirring frequently, until the vegetables just begin to brown, 3-4 minutes. Add broth, water, salmon, cauliflower (if desired) and chives or scallions and bring to a simmer. Cover and cook, maintaining a gentle simmer, until the salmon is just cooked through, 5-8 minutes. Remove the salmon to a clean cutting board. Flake into bite-size pieces with a fork.

2. Stir potato flakes (or leftover mashed potatoes), dill or tarragon and mustard (if desired) into the soup until well blended. Return to a simmer. Add the salmon and reheat. Season with salt and pepper (if desired).

Nutrition Facts: Per serving: 115 calories - 5 g fat (1 g sat) - 27 g cholesterol - 4 g carbohydrates - 15 g protein - 552 g sodium - 496 g potassium

Nutritional Bonus: vitamin C (50% daily value), vitamin A (25% DV), source of omega-3s

Irish Lamb Stew

In traditional fashion, nothing here is browned first, just all stewed together. Make sure to trim the lamb of any visible fat before you cook it.

Serves: 8
Preparation time: 30 minutes
Cook time: 8½ hours

Ingredients

2 pounds boneless leg of lamb, trimmed and cut into 1-inch pieces
1¾ pounds white potatoes, peeled and cut into 1-inch pieces
3 large leeks, white part only, halved, washed (see Tip) and thinly sliced
3 large carrots, peeled and cut into 1-inch pieces
3 stalks celery, thinly sliced (optional)
1 14-ounce can reduced-sodium chicken broth (check ingredients on the label)
2 teaspoons chopped fresh thyme (substitute: ½ teaspoon powdered)
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon freshly ground pepper (optional)
¼ cup packed fresh parsley leaves, chopped (optional)

Preparation

1. Combine lamb, potatoes, leeks, carrots, celery (if desired), broth, thyme, salt and pepper (if desired) in a 6-quart slow cooker; stir to combine. Put the lid on and cook on low until the lamb is fork-tender, about 8 hours. Stir in parsley (if desired) before serving.

Tip: To clean leeks, trim and discard green tops and white roots. Split leeks lengthwise and place in plenty of water. Swish the leeks in the water to release any sand or soil. Drain. Repeat until no grit remains.

Nutrition Facts: Per serving: 266 calories - 7 g fat (2 g sat) - 64 mg cholesterol - 27 g carbohydrates - 23 g protein - 4 g fiber - 518 mg sodium - 848 mg potassium

Warm Chicken Sausage & Potato Salad

This warm bistro-style salad is a perfect dish to share with guests at your next dinner party.

Serves: 6 
Preparation time: 30 minutes
Cook time: 25 minutes

Ingredients

1 pound small potatoes, cut in half 
1 5-ounce bag arugula (about 4 cups, gently packed) (substitute: spinach)
12 ounces precooked chicken sausage cut crosswise into ½-inch pieces (check ingredients on the label)
⅓ cup cider vinegar (optional)
1 tablespoon maple syrup (optional)
1 tablespoon whole-grain or Dijon mustard (optional)
1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil
Freshly ground pepper to taste (optional)

Preparation

1. Bring 1 inch of water to a boil in a Dutch oven. Place potatoes in a steamer basket and steam, covered, until just cooked through, about 15 minutes. Transfer to a large bowl and add arugula (or spinach); cover with foil to keep warm.

2. Cook sausage in a medium skillet over medium heat, stirring often, until browned and heated through, about 5 minutes. Add to the potato-arugula mixture.

3. Remove the pan from the heat and whisk in vinegar (if desired), maple syrup (if desired) and mustard (if desired), scraping up any browned bits. Gradually whisk in oil. Pour the dressing over the salad and toss until the arugula is wilted. Season with pepper (if desired).

Nutrition Facts: Per serving: 258 calories - 9 g fat (1 g sat, 3 g mono) - 60 mg cholesterol - 27 g carbohydrates - 15 g protein - 2 g fiber - 483 mg sodium - 103 mg potassium

Nutritional Bonus: vitamin C (45% Daily Value)

Curried Carrot & Apple Soup

This colorful soup is simple and delicious. Use apples that cook up soft; McIntosh are great.

Serves: 8
Preparation time: 1 hour 
Cook time: 35 to 45 minutes

Ingredients

1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil 
1 large onion, chopped (2 cups) 
1 stalk celery, finely chopped (optional)
1 tablespoon curry powder (substitute: turmeric powder)
5 large carrots, peeled and thinly sliced (3 cups)
2 large McIntosh or other apples, peeled and coarsely chopped (3 cups)
1 bay leaf 
4½ cups reduced-sodium chicken broth (check ingredients on the label)
¼ teaspoon salt
Freshly ground pepper to taste (optional)
1 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley, dill or basil for garnish (optional)

Preparation

1. Heat oil in a large saucepan or medium soup pot over medium heat. Stir in onion and celery (if desired); cook until the onion is softened and translucent, 8-12 minutes; do not brown.

2. Stir in curry powder (or turmeric), then add carrots, apples and bay leaf. Stir well over medium heat for 2 minutes, then add broth and salt. Bring the mixture to a low boil, then reduce the heat to low. Cover tightly and simmer until the carrots and apples are tender, 20-25 minutes.

3. Remove the bay leaf. Using a large slotted spoon, transfer the soup solids to a food processor, adding about ½ cup of the broth; process to a smooth purée. Pour the purée back into the soup. Reheat and season with pepper (if desired). Serve piping hot, garnishing each serving, if you like, with a sprinkle of fresh herbs.

Nutrition Facts: Per serving: 90 calories - 2 g fat (1 g sat, 0 g mono) - 3 g cholesterol - 12 g carbohydrates - 3 g protein - 3 g fiber - 188 g sodium - 233 g potassium

Roasted Asparagus With Caper Dressing

Serves: 4
Preparation: 20 minutes
Cook time: 15 minutes

Roasting mellows the grassy flavor of asparagus; the caper dressing provides a salty counterpoint. Serve with grilled fish or meat.

Ingredients

2 bunches asparagus (about 2 pounds)
1 tablespoon plus 2 teaspoons extra-virgin olive oil, divided
¼ teaspoon salt
½ teaspoon freshly ground pepper, divided (optional)
⅓ cup chopped shallot
¼ cup flat-leaf parsley leaves
3 tablespoons capers, rinsed (salt-packed capers without vinegar or brine are available online and in gourmet-food stores)
2 tablespoons white-wine vinegar (optional)

Preparation

1. Preheat oven to 450°F.

2. Trim tough ends from asparagus; place on a baking sheet. Drizzle the asparagus with 1 tablespoon oil, salt and ¼ teaspoon pepper (if desired); toss to coat. Spread in a single layer and roast, turning once halfway through, until the asparagus begins to soften and brown, 12 to 14 minutes. Transfer to a serving platter.

3. Meanwhile, place shallot, parsley, capers, vinegar (if desired), the remaining 2 teaspoons oil and ¼ teaspoon pepper (if desired) in a blender and blend until ingredients are coarsely chopped or smooth. Serve the asparagus topped with the dressing.

Nutrition Facts: Per serving: 111 calories - 6 g fat (1 g sat) - 12 g carbohydrates - 6 g protein - 5 g fiber 
346 mg sodium - 526 mg potassium

Whats Your Indigestion IQ?

Far too many of us are familiar with the lingering discomforts associated with indigestion, heartburn, acid reflux and other gastrointestinal issues. The good news is that you can take steps to prevent the unnecessary side effects brought on by certain behaviors. Do you know how to keep your stomach happy? Take this indigestion quiz to find out.

http://www.lifescript.com/health/centers/digestive/quizzes/digestion_quiz.aspx

Connect with Us

Get more healthy food for thought  check out our posts on Bistro and Lifescript TV videos on YouTube. Plus, join the fun and conversation on Google+, Facebook, Twitter, and Pinterest.

The information contained on www.lifescript.com (the "Site") is provided for informational purposes only and is not meant to substitute for advice from your doctor or health-care professional. This information should not be used for diagnosing or treating a health problem or disease, or prescribing any medication. Always seek the advice of a qualified health-care professional regarding any medical condition. Information and statements provided by the site about dietary supplements have not been evaluated by the Food and Drug Administration and are not intended to diagnose, treat, cure, or prevent any disease. Lifescript does not recommend or endorse any specific tests, physicians, third-party products, procedures, opinions, or other information mentioned on the Site. Reliance on any information provided by Lifescript is solely at your own risk.

http://www.lifescript.com/health/centers/ulcerative_colitis/articles/healthy_recipes_for_ulcerative_colitis.aspx

Impulsive Farro Salad with Spaghetti Squash By Greg Henry

Yield 6-8

Source The Lemonade Cookbook Published December 11, 2014

For a hot side dish alternative, omit the vinaigrette and replace with a pat of butter.

Ingredients

1 cup pomegranate juice 
¼ cup honey 
½ shallot (peeled and minced)
2 clove garlic (peeled and minced)
2 tablespoon red wine vinegar 
3 tablespoon freshly squeezed lemon juice (about 1 lemon)
1 cup extra-virgin olive oil 
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper (as needed for seasoning)
1 spaghetti squash about 3 pounds, halved lengthwise and seeds removed
2 tablespoon canola oil 
1 cup farro 
½ cup fresh flat-leaf parsley, chopped 
½ cup dried cranberries 
¼ cup crumbled feta cheese (about 2 ounces)
1 head baby romaine lettuce (optional)

Directions

To prepare the vinaigrette:

1. Pour the pomegranate juice into a small pot and place over medium-low heat.

2. Add the honey and cook until the juice has reduced to ¼ cup and is thick and syrupy, roughly 10 minutes.

3. Set aside to cool.

4. In a small mixing bowl or mason jar, combine the cooled pomegranate syrup, shallot, garlic, vinegar, lemon juice, and oil; season lightly with salt and pepper.

5. Whisk or shake to blend and dissolve the salt; reserve at room temperature until needed.

6. Keep any leftover vinaigrette covered in the refrigerator for up to 1 week.

To prepare the squash:

1. Preheat the oven to 375°.

2. Drizzle the flesh of the squash halves with oil and season with salt and pepper.

3. Place them, cut sides down, on a baking pan and roast until fork-tender, about 1 hour.

4. Scrape squash with a fork to remove flesh in long strands. Put in a large mixing bowl.

To prepare the farro:

1. Meanwhile bring a 2-quart pot of salted water to a boil.

2. Add the farro, reduce the heat to medium-low, and cover.

3. Simmer until the farro is tender and the grains have split open, about 20 minutes.

4. Drain and rinse with cool water.

5. Add the farro to the bowl of spaghetti squash.

6. Add the parsley and dried cranberries.

7. Drizzle with the vinaigrette, season with salt and pepper, and toss to combine.

8. Serve with baby romaine leaves (if using).

9. Crumble the feta on top before serving.

www.SippitySup.com

Sausage and Lentil Stew

Serves 6

Ingredients

1 cup lentils 
2 cups beef broth (totally ok to use veggie or different broth. I actually use the bouillon cubes)
1 (12-ounce) package smoked chicken or turkey sausage, sliced--your choice of flavor. I usually use the chicken & apple from Aidell's.
1 cup chopped carrots
1 (14.5-ounce) can diced tomatoes
9 ounces (or so) fresh spinach (to add at the very end)

The Directions.

Use a 6-quart slow cooker.

1. Rinse your lentils under cold water, and place them into an empty slow cooker.

2. Add beef broth, and sliced sausage.

3. Add the entire can of tomatoes and a cup of chopped carrots. The broth and the seasoning from the sausage is enough to flavor this dish-- there is no need for additional spices.

4. Cover and cook on low for 5 hours, then stir in fresh spinach. It'll look like a lot at first, but the spinach will wilt and I promise it will all fit.

5. Cover again and let the spinach soften for about 15 minutes. Serve in a shallow bowl with cornbread.

Unless you don't like cornbread. Then you really shouldn't eat it.

Enjoy your dinner!

www.StephanieO'Dea.com

Today is overcast and rainy. It is to rain all day. We havent had rain for a while so this is welcome. And it is nice to get it over before the weekend. Its not quite 60° so it is a little cool and damp. A combination that has my sinuses in an uproar. They have definitely showed their discomfort today.

Avery has baseball practice this evening. One of the fathers owns a pole barn and has made a place to play ball in it. Even better it is just down the road in Bruner burg  two miles down the road. So it will be a good and dry practice tonight.

The coach on Aydens team as reserved the all-purpose room at his church in Ayersville which will be nice for Ayden to be in out of the wet. It is a bit more of a drive  about eight miles one way. Not too bad.

I am anxiously awaiting the first game which is 6 May. I am hoping for a sunny day. It seems the air is always blowing at Tinora so if it is a bit cool one can freeze while watching the game. We have several blankets in the car for that very reason.

Ive been working on my socks. So far I have not dropped a stitch which is a miracle in itself. In fact I have not been doing much else  I am bound and determined to have a pair of socks to wear this fall. That is why I am almost 40 pages behind reading this weeks Knitting Tea Party. I really must take the time and get caught up but I hear them calling  knit me.

Lime Jello Angel Food Dessert

Serves 12 to 15

Ingredients

1 84g (4 serving size) package lime jelly powder
1 cup boiling water
1 prepared angel food cake. (I used 3/4 of the cake. The rest can be used for another dessert.)
1 250g (8 oz) package of cream cheese
1/2 cup sugar
2 teaspoons fresh lime juice
1 1/2 cups whipped topping

Directions

1. Dissolve lime jelly powder and boiling water in a bowl. Set in fridge for 45 minutes, just until it begins to thicken.

2. Cut 3/4 of the angel food cake into 1 inch cubes and place in a greased 9 x 13 pan.

3. In a medium sized bowl, beat together cream cheese, sugar, and lime juice until smooth.

4. Add the slightly thickened lime jelly/water mixture and beat until combined.

5. Fold in whipped topping and pour over cake cubes to cover completely.

6. Refrigerate for at least 2 hours.

7. Cut in squares, serve plain or for a pretty presentation, top with a dollop of whipped topping and a bit of grated lime zest.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Crunchy Asian Cabbage Salad

Our family loves this salad and it goes so well with meals where I would typically make coleslaw. The dressing is a bit sweet and a bit tangy and it keeps well a few days if you keep the noodles separate from the salad except for the portion you know will be eaten in one day.

Ingredients

1 head Savoy Cabbage
10 ounce / 284 grams package matchstick carrots (or about 2 cups)
2 packages ramen instant noodles (I prefer Sapporo Ichiban)
1 cup slivered almonds
1 cup fresh garden chives, finely chopped

Dressing

1/2 cup oil
1/3 cup liquid honey
1/3 cup rice wine vinegar
1 package ramen noodle seasoning

Directions

1. Break noodles apart in the package and toast them along with the almonds in a 425 F oven for about 10 minutes, stirring occasionally, until lightly browned. Set aside.

2. Combine the remaining salad ingredients and toss to combine.

3. Combine dressing ingredients in a glass jar and refrigerate until ready to serve.

4. The salad can be dressed ahead of time but do not add the noodles/almonds until just before serving or they will lose their crunch.

Hint ~ To make a meal out of the salad, add some protein such as grilled, sliced chicken.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Sari Sari

Makes 5 - 6 Servings

Ingredients

1 Medium Bitter Melon
2 Tablespoons Olive Oil
4 Garlic Cloves, Finely Minced
1-Inch Fresh Ginger, Peeled, and Finely Minced
8 Ounces Seitan, Torn or Chopped into 1/2-Inch Chunks
2 Medium Tomatoes, Diced
2 Medium Filipino/Long Eggplants, Sliced into 1/2-Inch Rounds
1/3 Pound String Beans, Cut into 1-Inch Pieces
2 Tablespoons Fermented Black Bean Sauce (available at Amazon}
2 Tablespoons Rice Vinegar
2 Tablespoons Tomato Paste
2 Tablespoons Soy Sauce
5 - 6 Cups Vegetable Broth
1 Tablespoon Instant Wakame Flakes

Directions

You'll want to start preparing the bitter melon first, since it requires the most time and labor. The rest of the stew assembly will fly by!

1. Slice the bitter melon in half lengthwise and use a large spoon to scoop and scrape out the seeds. Remove any additional inner membrane as well, and discard.

2. Slice the seeded gourd into 1/4-inch half-moon shapes and toss them in a large bowl with a generous pinch of salt. Don't be shy because it will be washed away later on; go for 1/2 teaspoon at least. Let sit for at least 20 minutes while you slice and chop the remaining vegetables.

3. Bring a medium pot of water up to a rolling boil. Add in the salted bitter melon and cook for about 10 minutes.

4. Drain and immediately rinse with cold water.

Finishing the soup:

1. Return the pot to the stove over medium heat and add the oil.

2. Once shimmering gently, begin to saute the garlic and ginger.

3. After two minutes, introduce the seitan. Stir frequently and cook until the mixture is aromatic and the chunks of seitan are lightly browned all over; about 10 minutes.

4. Add in the rest of the vegetables together, sautéing for an additional 5 - 8 minutes.

5. Pour in the first 5 cups of vegetable broth along with all of the remaining ingredients.

6. Mix well, reduce the heat to medium-low, and simmer for about 20 minutes, until all of the vegetables are fork-tender.

7. Add more broth if you'd prefer a soupier stew, and serve steaming hot!

8. Pair with sticky rice to complete the meal.

www.BitterSweet.com

Filipino Eggplant 

Description/Taste

Filipino eggplants are readily distinguished by their trademark violet blushed skin with green hues at stem and blossom end. They maintain the long and lean appearance of Asian eggplants as well as the rich depth of flavor that is developed when cooked. The flesh is creamy white with just a trace of seeds. The size of Filipino eggplants once harvested varies widely. Not only do eggplants mature individually but many farmers prefer fruits that are young.

Seasons/Availability

Filipino eggplant is harvested in the late summer through the fall.

Current Facts

Eggplants are the second most important fruit crop of the Salicaceae family after the tomato. Filipino eggplant is the given name for a variety of Asian eggplant, Solanum melongena, which are cultivated in the Philippines. Eggplant's commercial importance within the Philippines cannot be overestimated. It sustains farming communities as one of the main vegetable crops in the Philippines.

Applications

The slender shape of Filipino eggplant allows for faster cook times than larger more rotund eggplants. Fast and hot applications such as pan frying, sautéing and grilling enhance the fruit's texture and flavor most optimally. They can be sliced into rounds or diced or hollowed out, stuffed and baked. Complimentary ingredients include cumin, garlic, ginger, cilantro, fermented beans, chiles, soy sauce, vinegar, mushrooms, onions, sesame oil, eggs, chicken, pork and summer vegetables such as tomatoes, peppers and squashes. To store, keep Filipino eggplants in a cool dry place and use within two to three days.

Ethnic/Cultural Info

Eggplants such as the Filipino are a signature ingredient in the Filipino omelet preparation, tortang talong. Grilled eggplants impart a smoky depth of flavor to this traditional dish featuring only a handful of ingredients.

Geography/History

Unlike most of the Solanum genus, the eggplant and its relatives are from the Old World - eggplant's wild relatives are from Africa. Eggplant's domesticated ancestry can be traced to India, China and Malaysia. Filipino eggplant may actually be native to India, yet it is a staple of the Philippine culture. Although it is primarily grown within the Philippines, it has a large presence in Filipino agriculture throughout the globe. Where there are Filipino communities, there is Filipino eggplant. Farmers cultivate Filipino eggplant in abundance throughout Western United States and Hawaii. As with all eggplants, Filipino eggplant requires 
long days of sun and warm weather to flourish.

http://www.specialtyproduce.com/produce/Filipino_Eggplant_37811.php#sthash.ZUKqawsq.dpuf

Cheesy Salsa Verde Rice and Beans Breakfast Bowl By Stephanie Kirkos

Prep Time: 10 minutes
Cook Time: 10 minutes
Total Time: 20 minutes
Yield: 2 servings

INGREDIENTS

1 1/2 cups cooked brown rice
15.5oz kidney beans, drained and rinsed
1/2 tsp extra virgin olive oil
1 shallot, minced
2 cloves garlic, crushed
2 large eggs, cooked over easy
1/4 cup shredded sharp cheddar cheese, divided
3 tbsp salsa verde, divided
salt and pepper, to taste

PREPARATION

1. Cook brown rice according to package directions. Set aside and keep warm. (As a short cut, you can use a freezer bag of brown rice and steam cook in the microwave).

2. In a medium-sized skillet heat olive oil over medium heat.

3. Add minced shallot and cook until softened, 2-3 minutes.

4. Add the kidney beans, season with salt and pepper, crushed garlic, and cook for 5 minutes until heated through.

5. As beans are cooking, fry two eggs in a separate skillet.

6. Divide rice and beans between two bowls.

7. Top the beans and rice with cheese, salsa verde, and fried egg. Enjoy immediately.

http://glutenfreecooking.about.com/od/breakfast/r/Cheesy-Salsa-Verde-Rice-amp-Beans-Breakfast-Bow

Roasted Cauliflower n' Kale Bowl The Healthy Apple AOL.COM EDITORS

SERVING SIZE4
PREP TIME: 5 min
TOTAL TIME: 25 min

Ingredients

1 head cauliflower, cut into florets
pinch cayenne pepper
1 head kale, stemmed and chopped
3 Tbsp extra-virgin olive oil
2 Tbsp tahini
2 Tbsp water
juice of 1 large lemon
1 small red onion, thinly sliced
2 Tbsp golden raisins, optional
sea salt and pepper to taste
pinch crushed red pepper flakes, optional

Directions

1. Heat oven to 450 degrees F.

2. Toss the cauliflower with cayenne pepper, 2 Tbsp. oil, sea salt and pepper on a rimmed baking sheet.

3. Roast for 20 minutes or until tender and golden brown.

4. Toss cauliflower after 10 minutes of roasting to ensure even cooking.

5. Steam kale in a steamer basket over medium heat until tender, about 5 minutes.

6. Meanwhile, whisk tahini, lemon juice, remaining 1 Tbsp. oil, salt and pepper and 2 Tbsp water. Add more water if needed to thin out the dressing.

7. In a large serving bowl, add the chopped kale, red onion, golden raisins, and cauliflower and toss to combine. Serve warm.

8. Garnish with crushed red pepper flakes, if desired.

http://www.aol.com/food/recipes/roasted-cauliflower-n-kale-bowl/

Chia Seed Breakfast Bowl by Cleveland Clinic Wellness Editors

Start your day with super seeds! This vegan breakfast is packed with omega-3 fatty acids, thanks to the chia and hemp seeds, as well as more nutritious fats plus protein from the almonds. Add to that a nutritious serving of vitamins, minerals, and phytonutrients from the fruit, and were talking about a true breakfast of champions. Now thats starting your day off right!

Developed by Sara Quessenberry for Cleveland Clinic Wellness

Yield: 1 Serving

Ingredients:

2 tablespoons chia seeds
¼ cup unsweetened almond milk
¼ banana, thinly sliced
¼ cup fresh raspberries
1 tablespoon sliced almonds, toasted
2 teaspoons hulled hemp seeds
⅛ teaspoon ground cinnamon

Instructions:

1. In a small bowl, stir together the chia seeds and milk. Let stand for 15 minutes, stirring once along the way, until the chia seeds have absorbed the milk and become pudding-like.

2. Top with the banana, raspberries, almonds, hemp seeds, and cinnamon, and serve.

Nutrition Info Per Serving: (1 serving) 226 calories, 13 g total fat, 1.2 g saturated fat, 8 g protein, 22 g carbohydrate, 12 g dietary fiber, 5 g sugar, 0 mg cholesterol, 5 mg sodium

http://www.clevelandclinicwellness.com/DailyDose/archive/2016/02/22/Chia-Seed-Breakfast-Bowl

Chicken and Broccoli Alfredo Campbell's Kitchen AOL.COM EDITORS

SERVING SIZE4
PREP TIME: 10 min
TOTAL TIME: 30 min

Ingredients

8 oz linguine
1 cup fresh or frozen broccoli florets
2 Tbsp butter
1 lb 4 oz skinless, boneless chicken breast halves, cut into 1 1/2-inch pieces
1 can (10 3/4 ounces) Campbell's® Condensed Cream of Mushroom Soup (Regular)
1⁄2 cup milk
1⁄2 cup grated parmesan cheese
1⁄4 tsp ground black pepper

Directions

1. Prepare the linguine according to the package directions in a 3-quart saucepan.

2. Add the broccoli during the last 4 minutes of the cooking time. Drain the linguine mixture well in a colander.

3. Heat the butter in a large skillet over medium-high heat.

4. Add the chicken and cook until well browned and cooked through, stirring often.

5. Stir the soup, milk, cheese, black pepper and linguine mixture in the skillet and cook until the mixture is hot and bubbling, stirring occasionally.

6. Serve with additional Parmesan cheese.

Grilled Chicken & Broccoli Alfredo: Substitute grilled chicken breasts for the skinless, boneless chicken.

Shrimp & Broccoli Alfredo: Substitute 1 pound fresh extra large shrimp, shelled and deveined for the chicken. Cook as directed for the chicken above until the shrimp are cooked through.

Spanish-Inspired Tip: Reduce the chicken to 1/2 pound and omit the Parmesan cheese. Prepare as directed above. Stir 1/2 pound peeled cooked shrimp, 1/4 pound chorizo or ham, diced and 1 teaspoon paprika into the soup mixture.

Indian-Inspired Tip: Omit the Parmesan cheese. Substitute 3 cups cooked basmati rice and 3/4 cup cooked broccoli florets for the linguine and uncooked broccoli. Stir 1 teaspoon curry powder and 1/2 teaspoon ground cumin in the skillet with the chicken. Sprinkle with toasted slivered almonds, if desired.

Asian-Inspired Tip: Omit the Parmesan cheese. Substitute 1 package (6 ounces) rice noodles for the linguine. Prepare as directed above. Stir 1 tablespoon soy sauce, 2 cloves garlic, minced and 2 teaspoons minced fresh ginger root in the skillet and cook with the chicken

Easy Substitution: You can substitute spaghetti or fettuccine for the linguine in this recipe.

Serving Suggestion: Serve with a mixed green salad topped with orange sections, walnut pieces and raspberry vinaigrette. For dessert serve almond biscotti.

Ingredient Note: We develop our recipes using a 4-to 5-ounce skinless, boneless chicken breast half per serving. However, there are a range of sizes available in-store, from the butcher counter to the meat case and the freezer section. Use whichever you prefer- just follow the recipe as written above for the best result. If you're using larger chicken breasts they may require a little longer cooking time.

Cost per recipe: $7.86 
Cost per serving: $1.97

http://www.aol.com/food/recipes/chicken-broccoli-alfredo/

Sweet Potato and Black Bean Chili with Quinoa

Yield: 6-8

A hearty (and delicious) vegetarian chili made with sweet potatoes and black beans!

Ingredients

1 1/2 tablespoons coconut oil
1 medium onion, chopped (about 1 cup)
2 stalks celery, chopped (about 1/2 cup)
2 medium sweet potatoes, peeled and diced (about 2 medium)
1/2 teaspoon ground cumin
1/2 teaspoon curry powder
1/2 teaspoon coriander
1 teaspoon chili powder
32 oz vegetable stock
16 oz jar your favorite salsa
15 oz can black beans, drained and rinsed
1/4-1/3 cup uncooked quinoa

Directions

1. In a large pot, melt coconut oil over medium heat.

2. Add onions and celery along with a pinch of kosher salt. Saute onions and celery for about 5 minutes until translucent and soft.

3. Add the peeled sweet potatoes along with all the dried spices and cook for 3-4 minutes, stirring occasionally.

4. Add salsa and vegetable stock. Bring to a simmer and cook for 15 minutes.

5. Add drained black beans and quinoa.

6. Cook for 20 minutes or until quinoa is fully cooked and sweet potatoes are soft. If necessary, season chili with additional salt and pepper.

7. If desired, serve with sour cream, shredded cheese, avocado, fresh cilantro and lime wedges.

Note: This is awesome served with Fritos or tortilla chips and I think it's best when made a day ahead!

http://www.mountainmamacooks.com/2016/04/sweet-potato-and-black-bean-chili-with-quinoa/

I think this recipe sounds so good  I can just imagine a plate of them for me to eat while I am online. I love sweet potatoes.

Sweet Potato and Chorizo Hand Pies

Sweet Potato and Chorizo Hand Pies are sweet, savory, slightly spicy and everything you want in a hand held appetizer. Flakey pie dough wrapped around roasted sweet potato, spicy chorizo and a shredded jack cheese. Think of these as a baked empanada.

Ingredients

For the Pie Crust:

1 1/4 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup (1 stick) butter, cold and cut into cubes
1/4 cup + 1 tablespoon cold water

Sweet Potato Chorizo Filling:

1 3 oz ground chorizo, cooked and drained of excess fat
3 oz shredded monterey jack cheese
large sweet potato
1 tablespoon melted butter
1/2 teaspoon ground cumin
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt

Directions

To make the pie crust:

1. Place the flour and salt in the bowl of a food processor.

2. Add the cold, cubed butter and pulse a few times to break them up.

3. With the food processor running, add the cold water and pulse until the dough becomes crumbly and starts to stick together.

4. Dump the dough out onto a clean surface and gather into a ball. Shape into a disk and cover in plastic wrap. Chill for a least 2 hours in the fridge.

To make the hand pies:

1. Preheat oven to 400F degrees. Line a sheet pan with parchment paper or silicone baking sheet.

2. Roast the sweet potato on a baking sheet for 40 minutes or until fully cooked.

3. When cool enough to handle, remove the peel and mash into a bowl with the melted butter, cumin, cinnamon, and salt; set aside.

4. On a generously floured surface, roll the dough out into a large circle about 1/4 inch thick.

5. Use a 5 to 6-inch round cutter to cut dough into rounds.

6. Spoon a heaping tablespoon of sweet potatoes onto one half of the circles.

7. Then add a heaping teaspoon of chorizo and a pinch of shredded jack cheese.

8. Brush edges lightly with the egg wash and fold the dough over the mixture. Gently press to seal.

9. Use the back of a fork to press a decorative edge around the now moon shaped pies.

10. Cut vents into the top of each pie.

11. Brush tops of hand pies with egg wash and sprinkle with a small pinch of kosher salt and chili powder (optional).

12. Bake until crust is slightly golden and filling is just starting to bubble through the vents about 12-15 minutes.

13. Remove from oven and let cool slightly before serving.

14. Hand pies are best the day they are baked but will keep at room temperature for a few days.

15. You can reheat the hand pies in a toaster oven set at 325 degree for 5 minutes.

http://www.mountainmamacooks.com/2014/03/sweet-potato-and-chorizo-hand-pies/

And  after your sweet potato and chorizo hand pies this would definitely be a fitting dessert. I think everyone loves lemon. Of course you could use a different filling if you didnt.

Mini Lemon Hand Pies 

Makes 12 mini pies.

Ingredients

For the pies

1 14.1 package refrigerated Pillsbury Pie Crust
1 whole egg
1 tablespoon water
1 cup Lemon curd (recipe below)
1/3 cup white chocolate chips
1/8 teaspoon vegetable oil

For the lemon curd:

1/4 cup butter melted
1/2 cup sugar
2 eggs
1 lemon zested
1/2 cup lemon juice

Instructions

1. In a bowl, combine sugar and eggs.

2. Whisk in lemon zest and lemon juice.

3. Stir in melted butter.

4. Microwave lemon mixture for 1-minute stir. Continue to heat lemon mixture in 1-minute intervals until mixture begins to thicken and easily coats the back of a spoon. Refrigerate to set.

5. Meanwhile, bring piecrust to room temperature.

6. Unroll one piecrust on a floured surface.

7. Using a 3 biscuit cutter cut crust into circles and place dough on a cookie tray. You should get about 10-12 circles. Repeat with remaining piecrust. Place trays of dough in the refrigerator to chill about for 15 minutes.

8. Preheat oven to 425.

9. Prepare egg wash by lightly beating together the egg and the water.

10. Remove dough from refrigerator and place a spoonful of lemon curd onto the center of one tray of dough.

11. Brush edges with egg wash and place circles from second tray over each lemon topped pie.

12. Using a fork, crimp the edges to seal the pies

13. Generously brush the tops of each pie with remaining egg wash.

14. Using a paring knife, carefully cute 3 slits onto the tops of each pie.

15. Bake pies for 12-15 minutes or until golden. Let cool completely.

16. In a small bowl, melt chocolate and vegetable oil together.

17. Drizzle white chocolate over pies.

18. Let set completely before storing.

http://www.lemonsforlulu.com/mini-lemon-hand-pies/

7 Easy Lunches for Type 2 Diabetes

By Hedy Marks 
Reviewed by Kelly Kennedy, RD

Sticking to your diabetes diet at lunchtime is easier than you think. Here's a week's worth of ideas to keep your midday meal interesting and healthy.

Forget sad desk lunches: These options are diabetes-friendly and delicious
Don't Miss This

If breakfast is the most neglected meal of the day, lunch can often be the most hurried. A recent survey found that 62 percent of Americans rush through lunch at their desks, and even when we manage to leave the office, fast-food restaurants and food courts often prevail over more healthy options. But they don't have to be your only option  and, in fact, they shouldn't be your first choice if you have type 2 diabetes.

In general, try to pack your own lunch whenever possible  the health benefits, not to mention the cost-savings, can be enormous. Short on prep time? Put these quick and nutritious lunch ideas on your menu to fill you up and keep your blood sugar in check.

1. Salads

Salad should be in regular rotation for lunch. You can create a different salad every day of the week by varying your toppings. Try grilled chicken, shrimp, or fish, but avoid heaping on a lot of fattening ingredients, such a


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 15th April, 2016* by Darowil 

*strawberry* was able to drop in. She has had some terrible hospital experiences this year and continues to struggle-but her DH has surprised everyone by being very helpful.

*Bonnies* 62yo cousin died of heart failure and the aunt of a friend of hers died from cancer 3 weeks after diagnosis while a close friend of *Railyns* lost her life 1 month after being diagnosed with pancreatic cancer. *Rookies* aunt passed away on Sunday.

The step father of a 14 yo friend of *Poledras* has had a stroke- there is also a 6yo girl in the family.

*busyworkerbees* niece was to have her valve replacement Thursday.

*Gwen* is having a stressful time with others health issues right now. DH had a useless stress test Monday and is going for one on Friday that should be more helpful. Thursday Gwen will be with Marianne who is having her thyroid biopsies. She is then meant to be going to her cousin who is having surgery next week but is unsure what to do until results of Brantleys stress test are available. Her DB had an aortic valve replacement and a quadruple bypass done Monday. On her way to Marianne she heard that her brother had had to have a pacemaker implanted. DB is doing fine after the insertion. And Marianne is bright and alert- and while the biopsy results arent in yet the doctor sounds hopeful that things may be OK.

Little *Bella* has again been rushed to hospital and has been in for 10 days and likely to be in for a while yet.

*cmaliza* is in Ohio trying to get the cottage open- with no hot water and therefore no heat either. It may be taking its time to wake up. Her DDIL is now past 20 weeks and starting to feel better.

Tami heard from *Dreamweaver* who is having computer and internet issues, moving her mother in a few weeks and has major hail damage to deal with.

Mary heard from *Gagesmum* who is doing fine but very busy with moving and appointments and hence no time to come to the Tea Party.

PHOTOS
1 - *Sorlenna* - Crazy kerchief, knitted with giant beads!
3 - *TNS* - Balthazar & Boudica (DD's cats)
5 - *Sonja * - Baby boy outfit
7 - *Nicho* - Birthday card for Darowil
8 - *Nicho* - Birthday card for Serena
9 - *Bonnie* - St Walburg (link)
10 - *Lurker* - Zip Wire party
10 - *TNS* - DD's garden
11 - *Sugarsugar* - Denise & Serena
13 - *Swedenme* - Waterlogged garden
14 - *Oneapril* - Tulips
18 - *Bonnie* - Disappearing pinwheel quilt top
22 - *Bonnie* - Amaryllis
23 - *Darowil* - Knit 2 cows!
24 - *Darowil* - Elizabeth Anne
24 - *Rookie * - Aunt Skipper
40 - *Lurker * - DGD and dogs
43 - *Swedenme* - Baby's frilly bonnet
47 - *Fan * - Quilts
50 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Denise, Bailee & Jacklou
50 - *Nicho* - Sunset/High tea/Sydney
52 - *Lurker* - Tree on Loch Lomond
61 - *Fan* - Grandfather clock & poem
63 - *Swedenme* - Completed baby bonnet & booties

RECIPES
6 - *Sam* - Eggs Benedict x 2
43 - *Bonnie * - Cheese recipes (links)
46 - *Machriste* - Cheese
46 - *Fan* - Cheese
53 - *Sam* - Pineapple banana bread
53 - *Sam* - Banana cream pie smoothie

OTHERS
13 - *Lurker* - Funnies (link)
36 - *Cashmeregma * - 3 Wheels on my Wagon (link)
36 - *Angelam* - 3 Wheels on my Wagon (link)
46 - *Strawberry4u* - Abraham Lincoln facts
47 - *Fan* - Poems
54 - *Sam* - Knitting & craft tours of Ireland (link)
59 - *Rookie* - Connections (link)
61 - *Lurker* - Birthday style of Queen Elizabeth (link)
63 - *Lurker* - Funny (link)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just marking my place- I'll go back and read more carefully!
Thanks Sam , Kate and Margaret.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I heard from Melody again today. She had a colonoscopy today and says everything is good. Her mom is staying with her and Gage tonight to help her while she comes off the medications. She says she is very tired. 

Matthew has started a new drawing so I will post later this weekend. Of course I have been super busy. We just got home and are eating some dinner and then I will go to sleep early tonight so I can be up at 2:30 AM to get ready for work.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for opening. Kate and Margaret thank you for summaries.
Rough night again so took it slow and easy today. Did have fun knitting two toned slouch hat. Pics later, on decreases now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Taking into serious consideration from folks here that have said for me to be mindful of my own health this week while trying to help other (friends & family) with their health. Talked with DH of cousin and will again tomorrow. May be able to back away from NC trip to help her for a week. Just from everything else this week I am bone tired. Hate to do that but if they can get another cousin that I have been told said she could be a backup I will cancel. Talked to SIL and DB walked so more today and may actually go home tomorrow. Think this week has just hit me a bit hard and made me aware of my own limitations more. 

Keeping Bella in prayer as well as KP folks having difficulties. Glad Melody's colonoscopy went well and that she is home and her mom is with her. Also prayers still for Pacer's DH, Railyn after her fall (thank God for the man that stopped and helped her), Martina's sister going through treatment, Sonja's son and other family members with difficulties, and others that I'm sure I've forgotten to name. Please know I pray for this entire KP family daily. Desert Joy you came to mind immediately when I read Sam's recipes for those with Ulcerated Colitis. Love you all.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks as always, Sam and ladies. Glad you are enjoying the better weather Sam. Sadly it's back to being cold again here. 
My sister is having some more problems, two infections and a severe reaction to one of the antibiotics resulted in her having to miss one of her radiotherapy sessions. Fortunately she was able to go back today and they will tag the missed one at the end. So please keep her in your prayers, as are all in need in mine.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Just claiming a chair so I'll get updates. Hugs & blessings to all!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, glad you are able to take time to rest and care for yourself.
Tami, I'm not always lucky either. Especially with pants as I'm only 5'.
Martina, healing energy for your sister.
Sonja, what a lovely bonnet and shoe set.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I rather liked the photos in this, from mjs again!

http://www.yahoo.com/tv/prince-george-meets-president-obama-213100893.html


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, another great selection of recipes. I love the coleslaw with ramen noodles, here we call it Japanese coleslaw
Margaret & Kate thanks for doing the summary.

I made 2 Guiness chocolate cakes this morning, one for us & one to take to quilting tomorrow.
Then I got all the laundry done up & cleaning done. Spent some of the afternoon getting stuff organized for quilting tomorrow.
Very nasty wind again today, again feels like it's coming from the icecap, I want warmth back&#128563; Showers predicted for the next 3 days, we could use
a nice warm rain to get rid of the dust & mould but nothing warm about the next few days


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Claiming a chair at the tea table and trying to update myself. Thanks Sam and ladies. I've been home very sick for the past 3 days so have not even been able to catch up. But feeling better now and should be fine to take Molly to the vet for routine blood work tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Just popping in long enough to mark my spot. Back to finishing last week, then back to visit here


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey, all.

I'm back but having trouble keeping my eyes open. Had 5 unexpected guests for a throw-it- together supper and they stayed and visited for some time afterwards. 

Nine loads of laundry washed, dried, folded and put away by the end of the day. Made grilled sandwiches for lunches today for all of us.

Have a good rest of the day/night as it fits you. I'd hoped to get to knit today but didn't make it. Perhaps tomorrow.

Keep well and safe, and I'll catch up later. Expecting freezing temps tonight and 70F for Sunday. Oh, boy!!


Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> --- Sam


Sam, I copied the mini lemon hand pie recipe. Be awhile before I try it, though.

Along with the blankets for those chilly ball games, put in a sheet of plastic or a tarp. The blankets will keep you warm, and the plastic or tarp will block the wind, making the blankets even warmer for you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I heard from Melody again today. She had a colonoscopy today and says everything is good. Her mom is staying with her and Gage tonight to help her while she comes off the medications. She says she is very tired.
> 
> Matthew has started a new drawing so I will post later this weekend. Of course I have been super busy. We just got home and are eating some dinner and then I will go to sleep early tonight so I can be up at 2:30 AM to get ready for work.


Thank you Sam, and ladies for the summary, also.

Mary, thank you for the update on Melody. So glad she had good results. Looking forward to seeing Matthew's new drawing. Rest well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Taking into serious consideration from folks here that have said for me to be mindful of my own health this week while trying to help other (friends & family) with their health. Talked with DH of cousin and will again tomorrow. May be able to back away from NC trip to help her for a week. Just from everything else this week I am bone tired. Hate to do that but if they can get another cousin that I have been told said she could be a backup I will cancel. Talked to SIL and DB walked so more today and may actually go home tomorrow. Think this week has just hit me a bit hard and made me aware of my own limitations more.
> 
> Keeping Bella in prayer as well as KP folks having difficulties. Glad Melody's colonoscopy went well and that she is home and her mom is with her. Also prayers still for Pacer's DH, Railyn after her fall (thank God for the man that stopped and helped her), Martina's sister going through treatment, Sonja's son and other family members with difficulties, and others that I'm sure I've forgotten to name. Please know I pray for this entire KP family daily. Desert Joy you came to mind immediately when I read Sam's recipes for those with Ulcerated Colitis. Love you all.


I am glad to hear your DB is doing so well, and Marianne as well. Rest, my friend. I hope your other cousin can be a back up for you, so you don't have to go to NC. Put it all in God's hands, and all will be as you need it. Prayers for all of you. Hope Brantley gets good results from today's tests.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks as always, Sam and ladies. Glad you are enjoying the better weather Sam. Sadly it's back to being cold again here.
> My sister is having some more problems, two infections and a severe reaction to one of the antibiotics resulted in her having to miss one of her radiotherapy sessions. Fortunately she was able to go back today and they will tag the missed one at the end. So please keep her in your prayers, as are all in need in mine.


I am so sorry to hear your DS has had another set back. She continues to be in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, glad you are able to take time to rest and care for yourself.
> Tami, I'm not always lucky either. Especially with pants as I'm only 5'.
> Martina, healing energy for your sister.
> Sonja, what a lovely bonnet and shoe set.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Claiming a chair at the tea table and trying to update myself. Thanks Sam and ladies. I've been home very sick for the past 3 days so have not even been able to catch up. But feeling better now and should be fine to take Molly to the vet for routine blood work tomorrow.


Hoping you are soon well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow! I made first page for a change!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all! 
Sam, I'll have to go back and look at the recipes later, but Happy Birthday to Bailey, should be interesting as to how the tattoo issue plays out. 
It was gorgeous here, I got our front yard mowed so that David wouldn't have to do it, but then he went over to Marla's after he got home and mowed hers which is several times bigger than ours. 
I need to feed and weed the yards but I think I will do that on Sunday after David heads back out on the road to Tekonsha, Mi again. 

So glad that Gwens brother is doing well after having the pacemaker inserted, and that Melody is clear on her colonoscopy. 
Martina, so glad that your sister is doing better, she's certainly had a rough go of it, I hope that she doesn't get any more infections

I transplanted 66 broccoli plants Wed and Thurs, I think we have a few to many, and they are showing no signs of any of them biting the dust, so I will be gifting my neighbors with some I think. Bonnie, too bad you aren't close by. 
Well, I think I'm going to head to bed, David is already there, he was up at 4 am to drive to Alliance and get unloaded, then to go get a load of beans for Sunday. 
Christopher came by and had some dinner, Kerry is moving back to Texas next month, they both finally agreed that they weren't happy with the way things were so I'm glad they finally figured that out and before she got pregnant. 
Night all! Hugs! Sweet dreams.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all, I had a chat with SIL this afternoon on phone and she's sounding lots better after her recent heart attack etc. she says she's feeling good and that is a huge relief. Hope it continues for her, her mood was quite upbeat so pleased after all the trouble she's had, and caused us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all!
> Sam, I'll have to go back and look at the recipes later, but Happy Birthday to Bailey, should be interesting as to how the tattoo issue plays out.
> It was gorgeous here, I got our front yard mowed so that David wouldn't have to do it, but then he went over to Marla's after he got home and mowed hers which is several times bigger than ours.
> I need to feed and weed the yards but I think I will do that on Sunday after David heads back out on the road to Tekonsha, Mi again.
> ...


Important decision to reach, as you say before a child is involved. Sleep well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, I had a chat with SIL this afternoon on phone and she's sounding lots better after her recent heart attack etc. she says she's feeling good and that is a huge relief. Hope it continues for her, her mood was quite upbeat so pleased after all the trouble she's had, and caused us.


Glad to hear that, Fan!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I heard from Melody again today. She had a colonoscopy today and says everything is good. Her mom is staying with her and Gage tonight to help her while she comes off the medications. She says she is very tired.
> 
> Matthew has started a new drawing so I will post later this weekend. Of course I have been super busy. We just got home and are eating some dinner and then I will go to sleep early tonight so I can be up at 2:30 AM to get ready for work.


Glad to hear that Mel is OK after colonoscopy, have seen her posting on FB 
Can't wait to see what Matthew is drawing now


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Thanks as always, Sam and ladies. Glad you are enjoying the better weather Sam. Sadly it's back to being cold again here.
> My sister is having some more problems, two infections and a severe reaction to one of the antibiotics resulted in her having to miss one of her radiotherapy sessions. Fortunately she was able to go back today and they will tag the missed one at the end. So please keep her in your prayers, as are all in need in mine.


Oh no sorry to hear this Mary what a rotten time she must be having . I do hope she starts to feel well again soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, glad you are able to take time to rest and care for yourself.
> Tami, I'm not always lucky either. Especially with pants as I'm only 5'.
> Martina, healing energy for your sister.
> Sonja, what a lovely bonnet and shoe set.


Thank you Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, glad you are able to take time to rest and care for yourself.
> Tami, I'm not always lucky either. Especially with pants as I'm only 5'.
> Martina, healing energy for your sister.
> Sonja, what a lovely bonnet and shoe set.


Thank you Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Claiming a chair at the tea table and trying to update myself. Thanks Sam and ladies. I've been home very sick for the past 3 days so have not even been able to catch up. But feeling better now and should be fine to take Molly to the vet for routine blood work tomorrow.


Glad to hear that you are feeling better hope you are soon fully fit again


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I heard from Melody again today. She had a colonoscopy today and says everything is good. Her mom is staying with her and Gage tonight to help her while she comes off the medications. She says she is very tired.
> 
> Matthew has started a new drawing so I will post later this weekend. Of course I have been super busy. We just got home and are eating some dinner and then I will go to sleep early tonight so I can be up at 2:30 AM to get ready for work.


Thanks for the info. Not surprising she is tired. with everything going on and then the prep and medications.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Taking into serious consideration from folks here that have said for me to be mindful of my own health this week while trying to help other (friends & family) with their health. Talked with DH of cousin and will again tomorrow. May be able to back away from NC trip to help her for a week. Just from everything else this week I am bone tired. Hate to do that but if they can get another cousin that I have been told said she could be a backup I will cancel. Talked to SIL and DB walked so more today and may actually go home tomorrow. Think this week has just hit me a bit hard and made me aware of my own limitations more.
> 
> Keeping Bella in prayer as well as KP folks having difficulties. Glad Melody's colonoscopy went well and that she is home and her mom is with her. Also prayers still for Pacer's DH, Railyn after her fall (thank God for the man that stopped and helped her), Martina's sister going through treatment, Sonja's son and other family members with difficulties, and others that I'm sure I've forgotten to name. Please know I pray for this entire KP family daily. Desert Joy you came to mind immediately when I read Sam's recipes for those with Ulcerated Colitis. Love you all.


Cancelling if you know she has other support sounds good under the circumstances.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks as always, Sam and ladies. Glad you are enjoying the better weather Sam. Sadly it's back to being cold again here.
> My sister is having some more problems, two infections and a severe reaction to one of the antibiotics resulted in her having to miss one of her radiotherapy sessions. Fortunately she was able to go back today and they will tag the missed one at the end. So please keep her in your prayers, as are all in need in mine.


She really is having a tough time- hopefully no more infections.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all!
> Sam, I'll have to go back and look at the recipes later, but Happy Birthday to Bailey, should be interesting as to how the tattoo issue plays out.
> It was gorgeous here, I got our front yard mowed so that David wouldn't have to do it, but then he went over to Marla's after he got home and mowed hers which is several times bigger than ours.
> I need to feed and weed the yards but I think I will do that on Sunday after David heads back out on the road to Tekonsha, Mi again.
> ...


Sad that they are separating but what a relief there is no baby involved to complicate matters. Will Christopher stay where he is?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks Sam, lovely set of new recipes - but if I tried ALL of them I'd be the size of a house!!! The weekly summaries have been especially useful as I didn't spend much time online at DDs. Did a lot of garden work and made one set of lined curtains, altered two other sets to fit, and made the evening meals - so I arrived home on Thursday night ready for a rest.
But........a friend from Wales who was visiting Guernsey was waiting for me, just in case I got home before she was due to return to her hotel for dinner so we had a good 2hour chat then I took her there, and we met up again yesterday, supposedly for the morning, but didn't get home again until 5.30pm. Don't get me wrong, it was great to see her, but now I'm soooo tired!
As well as seeing my friend I had two other pleasant surprises yesterday. Do you remember when LoveKnitting had all the problems with deliveries, Daralene I think was affected, around new year? I had ordered yarn in the sale at a really good price, but my parcel never arrived, and I was offered my money back as no stocks were left. However, I elected to wait in case it eventually turned up, which was exactly what happened. It was returned to the sender, so they asked me to confirm the address and sent it out to me. 
The other good fortune was that the clear plastic bag containing my prescription lotion and sunscreen etc which I'd lost after going through airport security was being held in the lost property at the airport (so don't need to admit to Dr that I had lost it so needed a new scrip). 
I see that Swedenme is getting ever more creative, and Gwen is maybe taking our advice to look after herself as well as poorly family and friends. I'm just wishing that good health for all is in our immediate futures. (My immediate future includes lots of washing and ironing and a bunch of paperwork to catch up on - only away 6 days but it does pile up.) meanwhile hope everyone is staying positive and pain free if possible. Love and hugs from Lin


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad to hear that, Fan!


Likewise.(re SIL) And your writing talent is awesome- please share more if you feel able to.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Morning all (although ther's not much of it left now that I look at the clock!) - it's a bright but chilly day here, DH is about to go golfing and I'll be heading down to DS#2's later to babysit Caitlin tonight. She's now standing up by pulling herself up on the furniture and her latest trick is emptying everything out of the bottom 2 shelves of the bookcase!
*Sam* - Thanks for a great start as always. It'll be interesting to see who 'wins' in the Bailee tattoo scenario!
*Gwen* - Please look after yourself and if your cousin can make alternative arrangements then please let her do so. Glad to hear that both your DB & Marianne are doing ok.
*Martina* - Your poor DS is not having it easy is she? Thinking of her and hoping things will start to get easier for her very soon.
*Sassafras & Flyty1n* - Hoping you two are both feeling loads better very soon, and also I'm pleased to hear that *Mel* is doing ok after her colonoscopy.
*Poledra* - Sorry about the split between your DS and his partner, but, like you, I'm glad that there are no children involved.
*Fan* - Good news at last about your DSIL, I hope it continues.
I'm so excited for the end of the week to come as I'm getting to meet *Cashmeregma* while she's in Glasgow! And, yes, I'll try to remember to take photos!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Checking in.... thanks again Sam and ladies.

Sam... yes I agree, I would also like to come back as a dog and have a nice person as my owner. LOL 

Gwen I am sure you are exhausted with the week you have had. Take care.

I had a friend over for dinner tonight... roast beef, roast potatoes, pumpkin and carrots. Cauliflour and broccoli with cheese sauce. YUMMO

Cant remember what else I was going to mention tonight. Oh well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I rather liked the photos in this, from mjs again!
> 
> http://www.yahoo.com/tv/prince-george-meets-president-obama-213100893.html


I saw some of those photos of fb... isnt he just adorable! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Important decision to reach, as you say before a child is involved. Sleep well!


RE Poldera.... ditto.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hi all, I had a chat with SIL this afternoon on phone and she's sounding lots better after her recent heart attack etc. she says she's feeling good and that is a huge relief. Hope it continues for her, her mood was quite upbeat so pleased after all the trouble she's had, and caused us.


Well that sounds quite positive. :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Cancelling if you know she has other support sounds good under the circumstances.


Hope you get something sorted out between cousins Gwen , as we don't want you getting tired out and in pain trying to help others and I don't think your cousin would want that either


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marking my spot. Thanks for another great opening Sam and ladies. What kind of tattoo is Baillie after? Will be interesting to see who wins this battle.

Sending healing thoughts to all of you who are under the weather. Hope all are better soon.

I was working on "Diamonds are a Girl's Best Friend Top" and reached the decrease for the shoulder. I have frogged it 4 times because I just couldn't get the pattern right after the decreases. Finally got fed up and just frogged the whole thing. Will start something else less stressful. Time for breakfast. TTYL.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up for now. About to go with DD to get new glasses prescription for her. Will TTYL {{{{{hugs|||||| to all!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi, Sam, great looking recipes. I may have to try the sweet potato black bean chili, first! You sound like you are feeling better. Happy birthday to Bailee. It is a challenge being a young girl (also for the young girl's parents!). She is loved and will recognize it, in time.
Thanks for the summary, ladies!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Popping in for 5 min's while I'm drinking my green tea.
Am able to get abreast for a few pages most weeks, always read Sam's recipe's and comments. Thanks always too KateB and others for the updates.

Today is the 1st time in weeks that I'm all alone, ha! 
You-can-believe-me, that I'm planning to do lots of things that have been pushed aside over the past few months.

After I'm finished typing this I'm putting a frozen Turkey into the oven, then laundry, dusting, vacuuming, cleaning, maybe another tea and by then the temperature outside should have warmed up enough for me to hang the netting onto the Gazebo.
Actually had them up last week for a few hours, didn't like them, as they were a very light beige color. 
Exchanged them for a medium brown color and the darker netting. These will look better as for one reason or another the darker netting almost seems to disappear when one is looking through them.
Afternoon, my plans are to repaint a candle chandelier which will hang in the Gazebo. No, I never light the candles, they are only for decoration.
From there will see what else needs urgent attention and if nothing, then I shall relax, LOL!

Sam the curried Carrot & Apple soup sounds delicious also the Asian Cabbage salad, these are saved to my recipes.

Hope you're all enjoying your day. Catch you later.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry that Christopher & Kerry are splitting but as you said better to do it before kids are involved.

66 broccoli plants, you would be able to supply most of the town with broccoli. I see you have those same "magic" seeds I buy, lol. I tell everyone at least 2 plants grow from each seed I plant. There are at least 3 petunias for each seed I planted, I'm running out of room for transplants



Poledra65 said:


> Hi all!
> Sam, I'll have to go back and look at the recipes later, but Happy Birthday to Bailey, should be interesting as to how the tattoo issue plays out.
> It was gorgeous here, I got our front yard mowed so that David wouldn't have to do it, but then he went over to Marla's after he got home and mowed hers which is several times bigger than ours.
> I need to feed and weed the yards but I think I will do that on Sunday after David heads back out on the road to Tekonsha, Mi again.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Flyty1n, hope you are over the bug soon.

Mary, sorry to hear your poor sister is having more trouble, she must be so sick of feeling sick!

Ohio Joy, hope you got a good rest & to sleep in today after your busy day yesterday.

Fan, good your SIL is doing better, a relief for you


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you get something sorted out between cousins Gwen , as we don't want you getting tired out and in pain trying to help others and I don't think your cousin would want that either


Yes, so much happening at once, it would be good if someone else could go to your cousins.

Well, must run, off to quilting


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning all (although ther's not much of it left now that I look at the clock!) - it's a bright but chilly day here, DH is about to go golfing and I'll be heading down to DS#2's later to babysit Caitlin tonight. She's now standing up by pulling herself up on the furniture and her latest trick is emptying everything out of the bottom 2 shelves of the bookcase!
> *Sam* - Thanks for a great start as always. It'll be interesting to see who 'wins' in the Bailee tattoo scenario!
> *Gwen* - Please look after yourself and if your cousin can make alternative arrangements then please let her do so. Glad to hear that both your DB & Marianne are doing ok.
> *Martina* - Your poor DS is not having it easy is she? Thinking of her and hoping things will start to get easier for her very soon.
> ...


That's awesome that you'll meet up with Daralene - she's a lovely dear friend and I just know the two of you will get along great!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up for now. About to go with DD to get new glasses prescription for her. Will TTYL {{{{{hugs|||||| to all!


Glad you're taking care of yourself.

Don't know if you ordered glasses from Zenni or not, but I did last year and at this year's appointment (yesterday), the doctor wanted to check out the glasses to see if they were made correctly. Dr. said they were "spot on". I had told her that I had problems with the progressives that I had gotten at her place (Lenscrafters) but the ones I got from Zenni were just fine immediately. I'm sure she can't recommend anyone go outside of Lenscrafters, but if you've ever doubted getting them from Zenni, I think you can be reassured like I am.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's awesome that you'll meet up with Daralene - she's a lovely dear friend and I just know the two of you will get along great!


How lovely of you to say that and I feel the same way about you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Good day to all or whatever time it is in your part of the world, may it be wonderful!!!!

Sorry to hear of illnesses, infections, hospitalization a, etc. Flyty1n, sorry to hear you have been ill too. Sassafras, always thought you were tall but same height as me. Well must get busy. Big Hugs to all. Railyn, no more falls. Hope you are too sore.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have ordered from Zenni after Dawn had recommended them about 2 years ago. DD wears contacts usually but keeps a pair of glasses in case here eyes need a rest from them. Thank goodness my insurance covers most of the expense but can't use it on Zenni. Thaks for thinking of me though. And for myself the cheap reader glasses are ow all I need! Yea!


RookieRetiree said:


> Glad you're taking care of yourself.
> 
> Don't know if you ordered glasses from Zenni or not, but I did last year and at this year's appointment (yesterday), the doctor wanted to check out the glasses to see if they were made correctly. Dr. said they were "spot on". I had told her that I had problems with the progressives that I had gotten at her place (Lenscrafters) but the ones I got from Zenni were just fine immediately. I'm sure she can't recommend anyone go outside of Lenscrafters, but if you've ever doubted getting them from Zenni, I think you can be reassured like I am.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

The photo of the little prince in his his jams and robe, greeting the adults, is too adorable!


Lurker 2 said:


> I rather liked the photos in this, from mjs again!
> 
> http://www.yahoo.com/tv/prince-george-meets-president-obama-213100893.html


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joyce sorry to hear you've been under the weather; missed that post and couldn't find it going back. Hope you are feeling better. 

Off again to get some lunch. TTYL


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Thank you all for the birthday wishes. We were on a cruise for my birthday so I was unable to respond. They were much appreciated when we returned yesterday.

Jackie


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Good to see you, Kiwifrau. It sounds like your day will be busy!


kiwifrau said:


> Popping in for 5 min's while I'm drinking my green tea.
> Am able to get abreast for a few pages most weeks, always read Sam's recipe's and comments. Thanks always too KateB and others for the updates.
> 
> Today is the 1st time in weeks that I'm all alone, ha!
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's awesome that you'll meet up with Daralene - she's a lovely dear friend and I just know the two of you will get along great!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> The photo of the little prince in his his jams and robe, greeting the adults, is too adorable!


They were very Princely Jammies and Robe!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I mean't to mention earlier, and forgot- one of our absent Tea Partiers has a Birthday today- I hope she is still here on Earth to be enjoying it- her last post was Dec 2013
I really miss her and her lovely stories of the animals she cared for-

Dollyclaire have a Happy Birthday


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the kind get well wishes. I am better today. Molly to vet, bl.gluc 75 but she is back to 46 pounds, just 3 days of no walking with me has resulted in weight gain. Now back to the schedule as I am slowly feeling much better.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Thank you all for the birthday wishes. We were on a cruise for my birthday so I was unable to respond. They were much appreciated when we returned yesterday.
> 
> Jackie


Welcome home...hope you had a great time on the cruise.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Flytyin, glad you are feeling better.
Bonnie, I've been on strict Paleo diet and drool at your chocolate cake.
Up quite a bit last night. Very windy, low atmospheric pressure set fm off. Slept til 11 a.m. I never do that. Took extra Lyrica.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, glad to hear your SIL has made a turn around emotionally.
Kay, wow that's a lot of broccoli. How fun to have that big a garden.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for info on colitis. One of the minor annoyances with fn flare is you get Teflon brain. Nothing sticks.
Kate, thank you.
Liz, been there done that. Figure at my age knitting should be fun,
TNS, great you got your yarn and medication back.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kiwi fray, glad to see your post.
Daralene, too funny that you thought I was tall. We are short but mighty!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, sorry Christopher and Kerry are splitting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy flyty1n - hope you are soon back in the pink. hope molly's blood work is fine. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Claiming a chair at the tea table and trying to update myself. Thanks Sam and ladies. I've been home very sick for the past 3 days so have not even been able to catch up. But feeling better now and should be fine to take Molly to the vet for routine blood work tomorrow.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> ?....... One of the minor annoyances with fn flare is you get Teflon brain. Nothing sticks.


That's a memorable description. Love your turn of phrase 
:thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Glad to hear of those on the mend--may it continue.

Daralene, I'm betting you are going to have a blast in Scotland. Wish I could stow away and go, too. 

I figured Melody had been very busy getting settled into the new place, so good to know all is okay.

I am in the middle of frogging a project...somehow I dropped a stitch but then somehow the stitch count didn't change, so there's nowhere to pull the stitch back up to (and it had run down quite a few rows). Sigh. Well, I'd been debating with myself if I even wanted to keep going with it, so I guess it made the decision for me. The real pain is that I was working with two strands together, so frogging means winding two balls at the same time and trying not to get a tangle. Whee.

Birthday lunch was good--I gifted the bday girl some handmade soaps & bath salts for stress reduction. She seemed to like them.

Hugs & blessings all around.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

TNS said:


> Likewise.(re SIL) And your writing talent is awesome- please share more if you feel able to.


TNS sincere thanks for lovely feedback. I'm very humbled by it, as I just do it for a bit of fun, and it's a good way to record life's events, and for my friends and family. Sometimes a word or phrase will pop into my head and it will end up as a poem, or I just throw words into the air and see where they land, sort of. My dad and his 2 sisters were good at it too. Funny thing is I found poetry boring at school, probably as it was all far too serious. Then I saw Benny Hill show and The Two Ronnies on telly, and loved their wit, and it grew on me from there. Pam Ayres also is a favourite, now there's a really super talent.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i apologize for not posting yesterday's trivia. it was Earth Day so hope all of you did something earthy.

it is 60° but really sunny out so i have the front door open. i'm not sure if we are to have freezing weather tonight but it is to be in the mid70's. i will look at the weather report in my email. there has been nothing planted yet but the trees are in bud (just ask my sinuses) and don't want the lilac bushes to get too cold.

our bailee - the solidrock church here in town - which she attends - has invited her to join their mission trip to peru next summer (2017) and of course she accepted. i see a life of giving and mission work in her future which is really not a bad thing.

Today is Saturday 23 April '16

today s World Book Day. World Book Night is about celebrating the joy of reading. Nothing quite matches the enjoyment that comes from losing oneself in a good book.

But, with so many people having lost the habit of reading for pleasure, this event provides an opportunity for book lovers to share with others the enjoyment literature provides.

World Book Night is celebrated with community events promoting reading and literacy. But it is at a personal level that this day really comes into its own; people who like books are encouraged to try to involve those around them.

Taking part couldnt be simpler: think of a friend, family member or work colleague that you know does not read regularly and then give them the gift of a book. It doesnt matter whether the book is new or second-hand, it just needs to be a book you have enjoyed or one you think your friend will like.

today is Talk Like Shakespear Day. Talk Like Shakespeare Day celebrates the bards birthday and his works, from such classics as Romeo And Juliet to A Midsummer Nights Dream.

today is English Language Day. The English language is the most widely used or spoken language in the world, and its long history of absorbing words, concepts and cultural influences from all over the globe gives it a huge vocabulary, but one which is full of odd rules, spelling and behavior. English Language Day celebrates the language, quirks and all!

today is Lost Dog Day. Lost Dog Awareness Day aims to place the spotlight on the huge numbers of lost dogs around the world, and in particular the efforts undertaken by organisations like the Lost Dogs of America to help reunite pets with their owners. Charities and communities get together to help distribute fliers, to locate missing animals, and to celebrate the thousands of lost dogs who were successfully reunited with their families and who did not go to a shelter.

i bet our paula and bob are celebrating this today.

today in International Marconi Day. Amateur radios, point-to-point contacts, high-frequency wave transfers, a mysterious yet attractive prize for the most connected stations All of this sounds like the beginning of a quirky yet adorable B-movie. In reality, it is the essence of International Marconi Day, a 24-hour amateur radio event which celebrates the career of Italian wireless communications pioneer Guglielmo Marconi. The event takes place annually on the Saturday closest to his birthday (April 25, 1874).

To commemorate the Nobel laureates achievements, fans use HF radio to make direct point-to-point contact between stations, relying on the same technology Marconi developed and utilized in his time. Although nowadays the Internet is the medium of choice for global communications, the idea behind International Marconi Day is to keep the spirit of invention alive. The event also provides an exciting throwback to the days when a connected planet Earth was but a bold dream and only a few exceptional people, such as Marconi, saw the value in it.

4 Trivia Questions about Earth Day April 22, 2016

April 22nd is Earth Day and we're celebrating with some trivia. See how much you know about the day (or days, we'll get to that in a bit) we celebrate Mother Earth!

Former Politician Gaylord Nelson Said He Got the Idea for Earth Day in 1969, After Witnessing What Then-Common Practice on College Campuses?

Earth. But you probably already knew that. When it comes to Earth Day, most people give the credit to Wisconsin's Democratic Governor and then Senator Gaylord Nelson. Seeing an oil spill off the coast of Santa Barbara sparked an interest in environmental activism, but his other inspiration came after seeing the anti-Vietnam War teach-ins going on at college campuses. What if there was something like that? A grassroots and national movement "to shake up the political establishment and force this issue onto the national agenda." He announced that there would be a "national teach-in on the environment," which apparently was way more exciting than it might at first sound. Because on April 22, 1970, an estimated 20 million Americans launched the movement that became Earth Day, leading demonstrations promoting awareness and action on the issue of protecting the environment.

What Holiday Do Some Eco-Activists Celebrate on March 21?

The kind of person you would have assumed would have started an Earth Day movement. If you're disappointed that Earth Day was created by a politician and not some environmentally conscious hippie, we'd like you to meet John McConnell. He was drafted into the army but got in trouble when he kept protesting the war. He eventually went AWOL and started a global "earth day" in 1968, which he said would be celebrated on the vernal equinox. Is that the hippie you were looking for?

McConnell and Nelson's celebrations remained separate, and according to McConnell's wife, his religion forbade him from filing a lawsuit. So there are now two earth days. One celebrated on April 22, and one on March 21.

Why Did the MC of the First Earth Day Celebration End Up in Prison?

A compost pile started by a concerned citizen, we assume. According to Ira Einhorn, he was the one who actually came up with Earth Day. Though we're guessing a lot of people would like to take credit for the holiday, he at least can accurately state that he was the Master of Ceremony at the first Earth Day rally in Philadelphia, in 1970. But Einhorn has led a dark life since that appearance, murdering his girlfriend and then spending a couple decades evading arrest. His ex-girlfriend's body was found in a trunk lined with Styrofoam, newspapers and air fresheners. Because of his ties to the movement, several sites ran headlines similar to the one that appeared on nbcnews.com: "Earth Day co-founder killed, composted girlfriend." The story of an eco-activist who composted an ex may get clicks, though we're pretty sure we've never seen a composting how-to article that encouraged the use of Styrofoam.

In 1970, What Government Organization Was Launched, in Part Because of the Reception to Earth Day?

Well, whoever started Earth Day, it's certainly achieved a lot of its goals. It's currently celebrated by over a billion people across the planet. Two years after its founding, polls showed a massive uptick in citizen concern for the environment, and over the next decade, a bunch of environmental legislation was passed. And, oh yeah, in December of 1970, the Environmental Protection Agency was established. Earth Day can't take all the credit for the country's growing environmental concern. But it can certainly serve as an important marker of the point in history when the nation's awareness of the environment shifted.

SPRINGTIME FLOWER TREATS

You and your kids can decorate with a few flowery-colored frostings to whip up a garden full of treats for the whole family.

20 minutes
prep 40minutes
total 12servings

INGREDIENTS

3 tablespoons butter or margarine
1 package (10 oz., about 40) JET-PUFFED Marshmallows
OR
4 cups JET-PUFFED Miniature Marshmallows
6 cups Kellogg's® Rice Krispies® cereal
Canned frosting
Assorted candies

DIRECTIONS

1. In large saucepan melt butter over low heat. Add marshmallows and stir until completely melted. Remove from heat.

2. Add KELLOGG'S RICE KRISPIES cereal. Stir until well coated.

3. Using buttered spatula or wax paper evenly press mixture into 15 x 10 x 1-inch pan coated with cooking spray. Cool slightly. Using cookie cutters coated wtih cooking spray cut into flower shapes. Decorate with frosting and/or candies. Best if served the same day.

MICROWAVE DIRECTIONS:

1. In microwave-safe bowl heat butter and marshmallows on HIGH for 3 minutes, stirring after 2 minutes. Stir until smooth.

2. Follow steps 2 and 3 above. Microwave cooking times may vary.

Note:

For best results, use fresh marshmallows.
1 jar (7 oz.) marshmallow crème can be substituted for marshmallows.

Diet, reduced calorie or tub margarine is not recommended.

Store no more than two days at room temperature in airtight container.

To freeze: Place in layers separated by wax paper in airtight container. Freeze for up to 6 weeks. Let stand at room temperature for 15 minutes before serving.

http://www.ricekrispies.com/recipes/springtime-flower-treats

Blooming Flower

Brighten your day with this easy flower featuring red strawberry petals, green kiwi fruit leaves and an ice cream center.

Prep Time: 15 minutes
Total Time: 15 minutes
Servings: 1

Ingredients:

1 Kellogg's® Eggo® Homestyle waffles
3 medium strawberries, sliced lengthwise
2 slices peeled kiwi fruit
1 small scoop (1 tablespoon) Breyers® French Vanilla Ice Cream

Directions:

1. Prepare KELLOGGS EGGO Homestyle waffle according to package directions. Cool for 10 minutes.

2. Place on serving plate.

3. Arrange strawberry slices on waffle as flower petals.

4. Cut one kiwi slice in half.

5. Cut remaining kiwi slice into slivers.

6. Arrange kiwi pieces on plate as flower stem and leaves.

7. Place ice cream scoop on strawberries as flower center.

8. Serve immediately.

https://www.kelloggsfamilyrewards.com/en_US/recipes/blooming-flower-recipe

What was Prince's birth name?

Stanley Lee Prince
Prince Rogers Nelson
Nelson Jean Bollette
Maurice Prince Micklewhite

Ben & Jerry learned how to make ice cream by taking a $5 correspondence course offered by Penn State.

April 23
1961 - George Lopez
(1928-2014) - Shirley Temple
(1564-1616) - William Shakespeare

April 23, 1985
The Coca-Cola Co. announced it was changing its secret formula for Coke.

Answer: Prince was born Prince Rogers Nelson on June 7, 1958, in Minneapolis, Minnesota. His father, John Nelson, was a jazz musician who played under the stage name Prince Rogers in a group called The Prince Rogers Trio. When he had a son with the trios singer Mattie Della Shaw in 1958, he decided to give the baby his stage name, so the boy became Prince Rogers Nelson. Prince was renowned as an innovator, and was widely known for his eclectic work, flamboyant stage presence, and wide vocal range. His music integrated a wide variety of styles, including funk, rock, R&B, soul, psychedelia, and pop. Prince achieved wide fame in the 1980s with '1999' and 'Purple Rain,' the latter album also serving as the soundtrack for the popular film of the same name. He died on April 21, 2016.

4 Trivia Questions about New Coke April 23, 2016

On April 23, 1985, The Coca-Cola Company rocked the world by announcing a change in the Coca-Cola formula and the introduction of a drink called New Coke. See how much you know about what would come to be considered one of the greatest failures in business history...

Why Did Coca-Cola Feel Compelled to Change Their Formula?

Would you rather be remembered as a failure? Or never remembered at all? Existential questions New Coke asks itself everyday. For about 15 years, Coca-Cola had been losing market share to Pepsi, and in 1983, more people bought Pepsi in supermarkets than bought Coke. To make matters worse, Pepsi had introduced their Pepsi Challenge marketing campaign, where random people got to try two unlabeled sodas and announce which one they liked better. And people kept choosing Pepsi. And they weren't just choosing Pepsi because Pepsi was the one running the taste challenge. When other people replicated the study, Pepsi still beat Coke. So Coke finally relented. They built their new soda, called it New Coke, and found that it actually did quite well in its own taste tests. Of course, we all know what happened next. Coca-Cola unveiled their new drink, people went insane, the company received over 400,000 complaints, Pepsi recorded its fastest sales growth ever and, within a few months, Coca-Cola announced that they were bringing back the original soda.

So what happened? Why did so many taste tests say Pepsi and New Coke were better than the original Coke and yet everyone wanted their old Coke back?

There are different theories, but perhaps the most compelling one was popularized by Malcolm Gladwell in his book Blink. He argued that taste tests have you take a small sip of a drink, and that when people drink small quantities of something, they generally prefer the sweetest option. A concept that also occurs in wine taste tests. But when people drink entire cans or bottles of soda, they don't like the super-sweet option as much. So the taste tests really weren't measuring the true soda-drinking experience.

Another explanation that's out there: Coca-Cola had spent nearly a century running ad campaigns convincing people that Coca-Cola was better, and they worked. When researchers ran the same taste tests, only this time, people knew which soda was which, they consistently said they preferred Coke. Now that's good marketing.

What Soda, The Third Most Popular in America at the Time, Also Hurt Coke's Market Share?

There were a couple reasons Coca-Cola was losing market share to Pepsi, and that they were worried Pepsi would overtake them as the most popular individual soda in America. There was, of course, the fact that more and more people were drinking Pepsi. But there was also the issue that some people were trading in their Coke for another drink. These people were switching to a new soda called ... Diet Coke. The new drink, introduced a few years earlier, was so popular that it shot up the sales charts and, by 1984, was the third most successful soda out there. But it was pulling some of Coke's own consumers, meaning that its success was helping Pepsi gain ground on Coke as the most popular individual soda.

What Organization Did Gay Mullins Launch in 1985?

What do we want? Artificially sweet soda, but not too artificially sweet! When do we want It? Within a span of just a few months! The backlash against New Coke was rabid. People have joked that it was the most effective protest movement in American history.

One guy, named Gay Mullins, even started a protest group called the "Old Cola Drinkers of America." They got petitions signed and gave out those pins with lines through New Coke. Mullins reportedly spent $30,000 on the campaign, but it seems he had no regrets. After only a couple months, his side won, and Coca-Cola Classic was back on the shelves.

In 1992, Coca-Cola Released What New Soda?

While everyone considers this 1985 incident to be a total debacle, Coca-Cola still thought they might be on to something. And in 1992, they launched a new soda called Coke II. It was, essentially, New Coke, just rebranded as a different drink. Sales were never that impressive and it eventually died out.

So why would Coke return to what everyone-- themselves included-- agreed was a massive disaster? In Constance L. Hays' book The Real Thing: Truth and Power at the Coca-Cola Company, he quotes chemists who said, "The new formula would save Coke about $50 million per year because it cut back on some of the most costly ingredients." Well, when you put it like that, we see exactly how a business could chase after one of the worst decisions ever.

Which NFL team found itself at the center of the Deflategate scandal in 2015?

Denver Broncos
Dallas Cowboys
Pittsburgh Steelers
New England Patriots

Answer: Deflategate was a controversy in the National Football League involving allegation of tampering with footballs by the New England Patriots in the AFC Championship Game against the Indianapolis Colts on January 18, 2015. The league announced on May 11, 2015 that it would suspend Patriots quarterback Tom Brady for four games of the 2015 regular season for his alleged part in the scandal. After NFL commissioner Roger Goodell upheld the suspension in an internal appeal, the matter was moved to federal court. On September 3, 2015, Judge Richard M. Berman vacated Goodell's four-game suspension of Tom Brady, due to legal deficiencies such as inadequate notice to Brady, denial of the opportunity for Brady to examine a lead investigator, and denial of equal access to investigative files.

What is a group of crows called?

Murder
Band
Float
Pride

Answer: A group of crows is called a murder. There are several different explanations for the origin of this term, mostly based on old folk tales and superstitions.For instance, there is a folktale that crows will gather and decide the capital fate of another crow.Many view the appearance of crows as an omen of death because ravens and crows are scavengers and are generally associated with dead bodies, battlefields, and cemeteries, and theyre thought to circle in large numbers above sites where animals or people are expected to soon die.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news fan. --- sam



Fan said:


> Hi all, I had a chat with SIL this afternoon on phone and she's sounding lots better after her recent heart attack etc. she says she's feeling good and that is a huge relief. Hope it continues for her, her mood was quite upbeat so pleased after all the trouble she's had, and caused us.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was going to say you must really like broccoli. you are right - glad they figured that out before a baby was on the way. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi all!
> Sam, I'll have to go back and look at the recipes later, but Happy Birthday to Bailey, should be interesting as to how the tattoo issue plays out.
> It was gorgeous here, I got our front yard mowed so that David wouldn't have to do it, but then he went over to Marla's after he got home and mowed hers which is several times bigger than ours.
> I need to feed and weed the yards but I think I will do that on Sunday after David heads back out on the road to Tekonsha, Mi again.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it was definitely your lucky day - especially with the yarn. --- sam



TNS said:


> Thanks Sam, lovely set of new recipes - but if I tried ALL of them I'd be the size of a house!!! The weekly summaries have been especially useful as I didn't spend much time online at DDs. Did a lot of garden work and made one set of lined curtains, altered two other sets to fit, and made the evening meals - so I arrived home on Thursday night ready for a rest.
> But........a friend from Wales who was visiting Guernsey was waiting for me, just in case I got home before she was due to return to her hotel for dinner so we had a good 2hour chat then I took her there, and we met up again yesterday, supposedly for the morning, but didn't get home again until 5.30pm. Don't get me wrong, it was great to see her, but now I'm soooo tired!
> As well as seeing my friend I had two other pleasant surprises yesterday. Do you remember when LoveKnitting had all the problems with deliveries, Daralene I think was affected, around new year? I had ordered yarn in the sale at a really good price, but my parcel never arrived, and I was offered my money back as no stocks were left. However, I elected to wait in case it eventually turned up, which was exactly what happened. It was returned to the sender, so they asked me to confirm the address and sent it out to me.
> The other good fortune was that the clear plastic bag containing my prescription lotion and sunscreen etc which I'd lost after going through airport security was being held in the lost property at the airport (so don't need to admit to Dr that I had lost it so needed a new scrip).
> I see that Swedenme is getting ever more creative, and Gwen is maybe taking our advice to look after herself as well as poorly family and friends. I'm just wishing that good health for all is in our immediate futures. (My immediate future includes lots of washing and ironing and a bunch of paperwork to catch up on - only away 6 days but it does pile up.) meanwhile hope everyone is staying positive and pain free if possible. Love and hugs from Lin


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

to where did you cruise? --- sam



Jacklou said:


> Thank you all for the birthday wishes. We were on a cruise for my birthday so I was unable to respond. They were much appreciated when we returned yesterday.
> 
> Jackie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i will join in on the birthday wishes - happy birthday dollyclaire. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I mean't to mention earlier, and forgot- one of our absent Tea Partiers has a Birthday today- I hope she is still here on Earth to be enjoying it- her last post was Dec 2013
> I really miss her and her lovely stories of the animals she cared for-
> 
> Dollyclaire have a Happy Birthday


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you will enjoy these pictures - i sure did. --- sam

http://www.historyfanatic.com/slideshows/stunning-photos-of-the-rarest-things-on-earth/?utm_source=taboola&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=aol-huffingtonpost&utm_campaign=50-rarest-things

also some great vintage photos of the queen.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/queen-elizabeth-birthday-style_us_5717a4eee4b0060ccda...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if anyone has the 15 april '16 ktp still up will you send e the url please. --- sam

i found it again - thanks.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

It is a chilly day but I have so enjoyed the spring blossoms. Hoping that with the predicted storm tonight and tomorrow that they don't freeze.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

finally - finished reading last week's ktp. i was really bad last week and did ont keep up. i will do better this week. sonja - the bonnet was lovely - i have never seen yarn like that before - i assume the lace was a yarn. none the less - a beautiful bonnet. you are well on your way to be a designer. hope you wrote the directions down. you should try and sell them.

tons of healing energy zooming to your son. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Glad you're taking care of yourself.
> 
> Don't know if you ordered glasses from Zenni or not, but I did last year and at this year's appointment (yesterday), the doctor wanted to check out the glasses to see if they were made correctly. Dr. said they were "spot on". I had told her that I had problems with the progressives that I had gotten at her place (Lenscrafters) but the ones I got from Zenni were just fine immediately. I'm sure she can't recommend anyone go outside of Lenscrafters, but if you've ever doubted getting them from Zenni, I think you can be reassured like I am.


I thought about ordering prescription sun glasses from there, how do you measure your eyes or does that come from the optometrist?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's awesome that you'll meet up with Daralene - she's a lovely dear friend and I just know the two of you will get along great!


Wonderful that you can get together, I'm sure you will have a great time


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Jacklou said:


> Thank you all for the birthday wishes. We were on a cruise for my birthday so I was unable to respond. They were much appreciated when we returned yesterday.
> 
> Jackie


What a lovely way to spend your birthday. It


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought about ordering prescription sun glasses from there, how do you measure your eyes or does that come from the optometrist?


You can have the staff at the vision store do it, but I felt awkward having them do that and not buying from there, so I followed the advice on the website and internet. You'll need to do the following measurements:

pupil to pupil - I put on my glasses where I knew the fit was good --- looked in the mirror and marked each pupil with a marker - then measured

bridge - lens height & width and ear pieces length. I just measured the pair of glasses that I wanted to duplicate.

On Zenni, you can upload a photo of yourself without glasses - also up load the prescription and the measurements and then sort the glasses with those variables. I have to warn you that it's pretty freaky if you save 10 pairs to compare and all 10 pictures come up at you like a page of wallet sized school photos -- all just a little bit different though.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> finally - finished reading last week's ktp. i was really bad last week and did ont keep up. i will do better this week. sonja - the bonnet was lovely - i have never seen yarn like that before - i assume the lace was a yarn. none the less - a beautiful bonnet. you are well on your way to be a designer. hope you wrote the directions down. you should try and sell them.
> 
> tons of healing energy zooming to your son. --- sam


I agree, Sonja, that Bonnet pattern would sell quickly as it's so pretty.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maybe I will try that. I would like some prescription sun glasses but can't justify the crazy price locally. My transitions lenses are good but don't darken in the car which is a pain.



RookieRetiree said:


> You can have the staff at the vision store do it, but I felt awkward having them do that and not buying from there, so I followed the advice on the website and internet. You'll need to do the following measurements:
> 
> pupil to pupil - I put on my glasses where I knew the fit was good --- looked in the mirror and marked each pupil with a marker - then measured
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for a free ebook cookbook of no bake deserts. --- sam

http://www.thebestdessertrecipes.com/No-Bake-Desserts/No-Bake-Desserts-No-Bake-Dessert-Recipes-Free-eCookbook


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

TNS, thank you.
Maya and I had lovely hour walk in area we hadn't walked in a while. low 70's with nice breeze. Had almond butter, no sugar raspberry jam on coconut wrap for lunch. Yummy. Nice to find product that is Paleo and works for sandwiches. Amazon, and Windmill Farms sell them. Can't get them here and we are at least an hour and a half from any health food store so will order from Amazon. Going to Napa mid-May so will check out Wholepaycheck...oops Whole Foods store.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

thewren said:


> to where did you cruise? --- sam


We went to the Southern Caribeaan, St. Thomas, Grenada, Bonaire and Aruba. Nice, no cooking, cleaning and being waited! Hard to take!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Dear friends of the tea party I have just written this little scribble in appreciation of how much it means to be a part of this great bunch of friends.

The Tea Party
Welcome to our tea party held in cyberspace
Ohio Sam, our gracious host, will show you to your place.
He posts us super recipes, of tasty treats galore
Tempting and delicious, which leave you wanting more.
We are a group of crafty folks from places far and wide
Who show what we've been making 
And there's a lot to be admired.
We care for one another, throughout life's ups and downs
it helps us dry our tears and brings smiles, instead of frowns
I dedicate this verse to you, dear friends across the seas
As we share our love of handicrafts, 
And a good old cup of tea.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Indeed!


Lurker 2 said:


> They were very Princely Jammies and Robe!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Great photos, Sam!


thewren said:


> i think you will enjoy these pictures - i sure did. --- sam
> 
> http://www.historyfanatic.com/slideshows/stunning-photos-of-the-rarest-things-on-earth/?utm_source=taboola&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=aol-huffingtonpost&utm_campaign=50-rarest-things
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely, Fan - thank you!


Fan said:


> Dear friends of the tea party I have just written this little scribble in appreciation of how much it means to be a part of this great bunch of friends.
> 
> The Tea Party
> Welcome to our tea party held in cyberspace
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely photo - I can almost smell them!


flyty1n said:


> It is a chilly day but I have so enjoyed the spring blossoms. Hoping that with the predicted storm tonight and tomorrow that they don't freeze.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your apple trees are about 2 weeks behind mine blooming. Blooms on my trees all gone now and they are full and green. Your's look lovely.



flyty1n said:


> It is a chilly day but I have so enjoyed the spring blossoms. Hoping that with the predicted storm tonight and tomorrow that they don't freeze.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I really liked the prescription sunglass I got from them a couple of years ago. Of course now they won't do me any good. I'll be donating allmy old glasses to an organization locally to help those who need glasses and can't afford them. Just waiting until I get my self sorted before doing so. 


Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe I will try that. I would like some prescription sun glasses but can't justify the crazy price locally. My transitions lenses are good but don't darken in the car which is a pain.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a delightful verse you've composed. From one KTPer to another thank you very much!


Fan said:


> Dear friends of the tea party I have just written this little scribble in appreciation of how much it means to be a part of this great bunch of friends.
> 
> The Tea Party
> Welcome to our tea party held in cyberspace
> ...


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Enjoyed the poem. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Dear friends of the tea party I have just written this little scribble in appreciation of how much it means to be a part of this great bunch of friends.
> 
> The Tea Party
> Welcome to our tea party held in cyberspace
> ...


That's FANtastic!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your apple trees are about 2 weeks behind mine blooming. Blooms on my trees all gone now and they are full and green. Your's look lovely.


Whereas mine hasn't got any blossom at all yet!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's FANtastic!


Thank you so much, Just been watching latest episode of Outlander.'
I love it and have read all the books! Slainte!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think you will enjoy these pictures - i sure did. --- sam
> 
> http://www.historyfanatic.com/slideshows/stunning-photos-of-the-rarest-things-on-earth/?utm_source=taboola&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=aol-huffingtonpost&utm_campaign=50-rarest-things
> 
> ...


Those first photos were wonderful Sam! I loved the one of the child's skull before the baby teeth dropped out. The second lot wouldn't work for me.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I rather liked the photos in this, from mjs again!
> 
> http://www.yahoo.com/tv/prince-george-meets-president-obama-213100893.html


Lovely pics. Love his little satin pj's and fluffy dressing gown.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

On a more serious note, niece's valve replacement delayed because no one organised a mri that is needed b4 op can go ahead. Will have that in the next week and op on again soon.

OMG What is going on over in Ohio. Sam, I really hope that your family and friends are not affected by the near by mass shooting.

Hugs to all who suufered a loss of friends and family. Today, 24 April, isthe second Anniversary of my BBIL's death. Little girls will lay a wreath for Daddy tomorrow at the main Service with Micky, no 2 niece laying 1 at the Dawn Service as well as being the Bugler for both services.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> finally - finished reading last week's ktp. i was really bad last week and did ont keep up. i will do better this week. sonja - the bonnet was lovely - i have never seen yarn like that before - i assume the lace was a yarn. none the less - a beautiful bonnet. you are well on your way to be a designer. hope you wrote the directions down. you should try and sell them.
> 
> tons of healing energy zooming to your son. --- sam


Thank you Sam . It's lace with holes in made especially for knitting very easy to use


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> It is a chilly day but I have so enjoyed the spring blossoms. Hoping that with the predicted storm tonight and tomorrow that they don't freeze.


Lovely Spring pictures Joyce . Where I walk the dog there are wild cherry trees and all the cherry blossom is out and floating about making it look like pretty snow


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree, Sonja, that Bonnet pattern would sell quickly as it's so pretty.


Thank you bonnie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Jacklou said:


> We went to the Southern Caribeaan, St. Thomas, Grenada, Bonaire and Aruba. Nice, no cooking, cleaning and being waited! Hard to take!


Sounds like you had a lovely time , perfect birthday gift


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's FANtastic!


Oh, Kate grrrrrrr another pun!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you so much, Just been watching latest episode of Outlander.'
> I love it and have read all the books! Slainte!


I miss a lot because of falling asleep around 7 7-30 didn't even manage to get to the weather tonight- worst characteristic of aging I reckon- even when propped up in my comfy chair it sends me to sleep. (the TV)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Lovely pics. Love his little satin pj's and fluffy dressing gown.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> On a more serious note, niece's valve replacement delayed because no one organised a mri that is needed b4 op can go ahead. Will have that in the next week and op on again soon.
> 
> OMG What is going on over in Ohio. Sam, I really hope that your family and friends are not affected by the near by mass shooting.
> 
> Hugs to all who suufered a loss of friends and family. Today, 24 April, isthe second Anniversary of my BBIL's death. Little girls will lay a wreath for Daddy tomorrow at the main Service with Micky, no 2 niece laying 1 at the Dawn Service as well as being the Bugler for both services.


Haven't heard of that, and the news won't happen for about an hour. 
Sorry about the delay for niece.
Do you have a photo of all your wreaths, or just the one you posted earlier?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely Spring pictures Joyce . Where I walk the dog there are wild cherry trees and all the cherry blossom is out and floating about making it look like pretty snow


That sounds so lovely! Is Mishka behaving herself?!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I mean't to mention earlier, and forgot- one of our absent Tea Partiers has a Birthday today- I hope she is still here on Earth to be enjoying it- her last post was Dec 2013
> I really miss her and her lovely stories of the animals she cared for-
> 
> Dollyclaire have a Happy Birthday


 :thumbup: I miss her too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi Cathy! How's things!?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> It is a chilly day but I have so enjoyed the spring blossoms. Hoping that with the predicted storm tonight and tomorrow that they don't freeze.


Very pretty!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Dear friends of the tea party I have just written this little scribble in appreciation of how much it means to be a part of this great bunch of friends.
> 
> The Tea Party
> Welcome to our tea party held in cyberspace
> ...


That is fabulous!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thank you so much, Just been watching latest episode of Outlander.'
> I love it and have read all the books! Slainte!


 :thumbup: I read all the books a few years ago. I still havent seen the series yet....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think you will enjoy these pictures - i sure did. --- sam
> 
> http://www.historyfanatic.com/slideshows/stunning-photos-of-the-rarest-things-on-earth/?utm_source=taboola&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=aol-huffingtonpost&utm_campaign=50-rarest-things
> 
> ...


Some beauties there Sam.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Fan said:


> Dear friends of the tea party I have just written this little scribble in appreciation of how much it means to be a part of this great bunch of friends.
> 
> The Tea Party
> Welcome to our tea party held in cyberspace
> ...


Fan, I'm in awe of your multiple skills! You have expressed exactly what we are about in a very entertaining way. Thank you.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Haven't heard of that, and the news won't happen for about an hour.
> Sorry about the delay for niece.
> Do you have a photo of all your wreaths, or just the one you posted earlier?


The front 4 are the ones DM and I. Left to right Dm, artificial flowers, next me, crocheted, next DM, crocheted, last me, crocheted.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Dear friends of the tea party I have just written this little scribble in appreciation of how much it means to be a part of this great bunch of friends.
> 
> The Tea Party
> Welcome to our tea party held in cyberspace
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan, you are a true wordsmith. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Dear friends of the tea party I have just written this little scribble in appreciation of how much it means to be a part of this great bunch of friends.
> 
> The Tea Party
> Welcome to our tea party held in cyberspace
> ...


Thats wonderful Fan. This really is an amazing group of people.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Those first photos were wonderful Sam! I loved the one of the child's skull before the baby teeth dropped out. The second lot wouldn't work for me.


The skull was amazing wasn't it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> On a more serious note, niece's valve replacement delayed because no one organised a mri that is needed b4 op can go ahead. Will have that in the next week and op on again soon.
> 
> OMG What is going on over in Ohio. Sam, I really hope that your family and friends are not affected by the near by mass shooting.
> 
> Hugs to all who suufered a loss of friends and family. Today, 24 April, isthe second Anniversary of my BBIL's death. Little girls will lay a wreath for Daddy tomorrow at the main Service with Micky, no 2 niece laying 1 at the Dawn Service as well as being the Bugler for both services.


That's not good for your niece.
A hard time for the family- especially so with ANZAC Day at the same time.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh, Kate grrrrrrr another pun!


Actually it started out unintentionally as I used the word 'fantastic' without realising the pun, but once I did..... :lol: !!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely poem, Fan.
Happy Birthday Dollieclaire.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Trying to get some yarn wound for the trip. Got some for socks for DH. Yup, another pair since it's his birthday tomorrow. His sweater will have to wait till trip is over. Gorgeous day here today and hope it keeps up like this for our flight. So excited. Heard from Kate that we can definitely do lunch and I will get to meet one of "the girls." What an honor for me. Closer and closer and I think I will never feel ready. Now that I'm older there are so many more things that I need to take. LOL. I'll get back to winding that yarn now but had to take a bit of a stretch.

Nice to see friends back. Hi Kiwi!!!!

Those wreaths are beautiful Busyworkerbee. Hope niece does great and sorry they moved the date due to the mischedule of MRI.

Fan, lovely words and as Flyty1n said, you are a "wordsmith." Got a kick out of Kate's "FANtastic."

Sam, hope your socks are coming along well. You will be so thankful you stuck with it when you are done. Is this your first pair??

Sorlenna, love the beaded cowl. So pretty.

A lovely bunny went by as I was near the window winding the yarn and got the binoculars out to see that the red spot in the tree was a cardinal. Crows are out there now feasting on worms. My lawn is organically cared for so lot of goodies out there for all the birds.

Got my sock yarn at a really different store called Yarn Culture. A little hard to find but worth the time. Beautiful yarn for sure and unusual selections. They figure there are so many LYS here with good selections that they will offer unusual yarn. The lady at the shop was just marvelous with explaining things and being a gracious hostess. She had also lived in Germany.

Well KTP friends, think it's time to get winding yarn again. Off I go.
Big Hugs to all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds so lovely! Is Mishka behaving herself?!


Mishka is well I don't know what mishka is . She completely has a mind of her own now and will only walk as far as she wants some days for miles other days lucky to get her 1/2 mile down the path . She will walk if I use my stern voice but sometimes I look and think she's not happy and as soon as I say do you want to go home she turns takes off at a trot and I have to keep up with her. She has been out in the garden all this week as we have had beautiful sunny weather


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> That is fabulous!


I think it's great to Fan , you definitely have a way with words


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> We went to the Southern Caribeaan, St. Thomas, Grenada, Bonaire and Aruba. Nice, no cooking, cleaning and being waited! Hard to take!


That sounds fabulous!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> The front 4 are the ones DM and I. Left to right Dm, artificial flowers, next me, crocheted, next DM, crocheted, last me, crocheted.


They are lovely Heather . The last one with all the poppies on is gorgeous


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Dear friends of the tea party I have just written this little scribble in appreciation of how much it means to be a part of this great bunch of friends.
> 
> The Tea Party
> Welcome to our tea party held in cyberspace
> ...


That is so special and sums up my feelings too.

I wish I still had some calligraphy skills and I'd transcribe it and frame it for each to have a copy next to their mirror to read each morning to remind them how special they are.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Indeed!


Lurker's comment on Prince's jammies and robe....what no t-shirt and flannel pants?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Trying to get some yarn wound for the trip. Got some for socks for DH. Yup, another pair since it's his birthday tomorrow. His sweater will have to wait till trip is over. Gorgeous day here today and hope it keeps up like this for our flight. So excited. Heard from Kate that we can definitely do lunch and I will get to meet one of "the girls." What an honor for me. Closer and closer and I think I will never feel ready. Now that I'm older there are so many more things that I need to take. LOL. I'll get back to winding that yarn now but had to take a bit of a stretch.
> 
> Nice to see friends back. Hi Kiwi!!!!
> 
> ...


Hope you have a fantastic time in Scotland Daralene . Try to fetch some sunshine with you as its a bit chilly there at the moment 
Plenty of pictures of you and Kate and one of the girls 
Safe travels


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I really liked the prescription sunglass I got from them a couple of years ago. Of course now they won't do me any good. I'll be donating allmy old glasses to an organization locally to help those who need glasses and can't afford them. Just waiting until I get my self sorted before doing so.


The Lion's Clubs accept the glasses - they are a fantastic organization.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> The front 4 are the ones DM and I. Left to right Dm, artificial flowers, next me, crocheted, next DM, crocheted, last me, crocheted.


They are lovely. Well done.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I read all the books a few years ago. I still havent seen the series yet....


Me neither - it's on my list to get when all the re-runs start.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi Cathy! How's things!?


Hi. Going ok thanks. Spent some time with mum this morning but she kept falling asleep.. she is very tired. Then I had Serena for couple of hours. Fun fun fun. LOL. Too cute.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The wreaths are beautiful. Daralene - safe and happy travels - I envy you the time you're going to have.

Julie - saw the gloves on Facebook - nice work. 

Miss so many of our friends -Happy birthday, Dollieclaire and miss Caren's posts of coffee and breakfast!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Lurker's comment on Prince's jammies and robe....what no t-shirt and flannel pants?


He seems to always wear shorts with long socks . There is a cute set of pictures taken to go on new stamps I think he looks cute


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> The wreaths are beautiful. Daralene - save and happy travels - I envy you the time you're going to have.
> 
> Julie - saw the gloves on Facebook - nice work.
> 
> Miss so many of our friends -Happy birthday, Dollieclaire and miss Caren's posts of coffee and breakfast!


I was thinking of Caren too wondering if she is still in America or back home now , won't be long till the wedding 
Also haven't seen Mags for a while either hope her arm is all better now


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He seems to always wear shorts with long socks . There is a cute set of pictures taken to go on new stamps I think he looks cute


I think he's adorable.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Trying to get some yarn wound for the trip. Got some for socks for DH. Yup, another pair since it's his birthday tomorrow. His sweater will have to wait till trip is over. Gorgeous day here today and hope it keeps up like this for our flight. So excited. Heard from Kate that we can definitely do lunch and I will get to meet one of "the girls." What an honor for me. Closer and closer and I think I will never feel ready. Now that I'm older there are so many more things that I need to take. LOL. I'll get back to winding that yarn now but had to take a bit of a stretch.
> 
> Nice to see friends back. Hi Kiwi!!!!
> 
> ...


And a Happy Birthday to DH.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> The front 4 are the ones DM and I. Left to right Dm, artificial flowers, next me, crocheted, next DM, crocheted, last me, crocheted.


They do look good, Heather!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Actually it started out unintentionally as I used the word 'fantastic' without realising the pun, but once I did..... :lol: !!


Mine are almost always unintentional!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, great that Bailee will participate in the mission to Peru. It will be a good life experience for her.

Thanks for all the trivia. Very interesting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mishka is well I don't know what mishka is . She completely has a mind of her own now and will only walk as far as she wants some days for miles other days lucky to get her 1/2 mile down the path . She will walk if I use my stern voice but sometimes I look and think she's not happy and as soon as I say do you want to go home she turns takes off at a trot and I have to keep up with her. She has been out in the garden all this week as we have had beautiful sunny weather


  She's a hard one to fathom! Glad your weather is better!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Lurker's comment on Prince's jammies and robe....what no t-shirt and flannel pants?


I guess not when you're meeting the President of the US!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi. Going ok thanks. Spent some time with mum this morning but she kept falling asleep.. she is very tired. Then I had Serena for couple of hours. Fun fun fun. LOL. Too cute.


Oh dear, and that was morning. Serena is such a darling!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The wreaths are beautiful. Daralene - safe and happy travels - I envy you the time you're going to have.
> 
> Julie - saw the gloves on Facebook - nice work.
> 
> Miss so many of our friends -Happy birthday, Dollieclaire and miss Caren's posts of coffee and breakfast!


Thank you, Rookie!

I'm hoping it is just that they are busy. 
I miss Gottastch too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He seems to always wear shorts with long socks . There is a cute set of pictures taken to go on new stamps I think he looks cute


The American Press has been making a big fuss about his socks- don't see what the problem is!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think you will enjoy these pictures - i sure did. --- sam
> 
> http://www.historyfanatic.com/slideshows/stunning-photos-of-the-rarest-things-on-earth/?utm_source=taboola&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=aol-huffingtonpost&utm_campaign=50-rarest-things
> 
> ...


Great pictures.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was thinking of Caren too wondering if she is still in America or back home now , won't be long till the wedding
> Also haven't seen Mags for a while either hope her arm is all better now


Is it Mags who had the daughter having marital problems!?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> We went to the Southern Caribeaan, St. Thomas, Grenada, Bonaire and Aruba. Nice, no cooking, cleaning and being waited! Hard to take!


Were you able to stay long in Grenada? I have friends living there and when we stopped at Grenada, we had to be ferried to shore, which was disappointing. We weren't able to spend as much time there as had originally planned.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Dear friends of the tea party I have just written this little scribble in appreciation of how much it means to be a part of this great bunch of friends.
> 
> The Tea Party
> Welcome to our tea party held in cyberspace
> ...


That is so nice, Fan.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your apple trees are about 2 weeks behind mine blooming. Blooms on my trees all gone now and they are full and green. Your's look lovely.


Ours haven't started yet.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you so much, Just been watching latest episode of Outlander.'
> I love it and have read all the books! Slainte!


We had our first last Sunday; tonight is the second. And, Game of Thrones starts again tonight. I'll be glued to the tv for a while.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> On a more serious note, niece's valve replacement delayed because no one organised a mri that is needed b4 op can go ahead. Will have that in the next week and op on again soon.
> 
> OMG What is going on over in Ohio. Sam, I really hope that your family and friends are not affected by the near by mass shooting.
> 
> Hugs to all who suufered a loss of friends and family. Today, 24 April, isthe second Anniversary of my BBIL's death. Little girls will lay a wreath for Daddy tomorrow at the main Service with Micky, no 2 niece laying 1 at the Dawn Service as well as being the Bugler for both services.


Too bad that your niece's op has to be postponed. I don't know what's happening with medical services in both our countries. Seems that the staff are either overworked or getting lax.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> The front 4 are the ones DM and I. Left to right Dm, artificial flowers, next me, crocheted, next DM, crocheted, last me, crocheted.


Beautiful!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Trying to get some yarn wound for the trip. Got some for socks for DH. Yup, another pair since it's his birthday tomorrow. His sweater will have to wait till trip is over. Gorgeous day here today and hope it keeps up like this for our flight. So excited. Heard from Kate that we can definitely do lunch and I will get to meet one of "the girls." What an honor for me. Closer and closer and I think I will never feel ready. Now that I'm older there are so many more things that I need to take. LOL. I'll get back to winding that yarn now but had to take a bit of a stretch.
> 
> Nice to see friends back. Hi Kiwi!!!!
> 
> ...


Daralene, have a safe and wonderful trip.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear niece's surgery had to be postponed. Does make you question if the "right hand knows what the left hand is doing" sometimes when the ones in charge "forget" a procedure. Do keep us posted.


busyworkerbee said:


> On a more serious note, niece's valve replacement delayed because no one organised a mri that is needed b4 op can go ahead. Will have that in the next week and op on again soon.
> 
> OMG What is going on over in Ohio. Sam, I really hope that your family and friends are not affected by the near by mass shooting.
> 
> Hugs to all who suufered a loss of friends and family. Today, 24 April, isthe second Anniversary of my BBIL's death. Little girls will lay a wreath for Daddy tomorrow at the main Service with Micky, no 2 niece laying 1 at the Dawn Service as well as being the Bugler for both services.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I relate to that Julie. Brantley says I'm very good at sleeping in the recliner...LOL.



Lurker 2 said:


> I miss a lot because of falling asleep around 7 7-30 didn't even manage to get to the weather tonight- worst characteristic of aging I reckon- even when propped up in my comfy chair it sends me to sleep. (the TV)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW those are gorgeous! I've got to ask....after you do the flowers are they fastened to a form of some type? If so what kind....wire, styrofoam, etc.?


busyworkerbee said:


> The front 4 are the ones DM and I. Left to right Dm, artificial flowers, next me, crocheted, next DM, crocheted, last me, crocheted.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so envious (but in a good way) that you will get to meet Kate. How wonderful. When are you going; I forget. Tell you DH happy birthday!

I was honored to get to test knit Sorlenna's pattern. I've made almost 3 of them now. The first one I bound off too tightly. The second one I used a slightly large needle to help with that. The 3rd one now I've used #4 yarn verses #5 just to try out; almost finished bind off adding beads now. Love the pattern! A very, very quick knit. Here's a picture of my second one. (not blocked yet) She said I could post it. As usual, my poor photography hits; also closed my eyes in selfie...pft! Also on third one the beads are more visible; I think I've got it down now and will post it later. I really encourage folks to get this pattern when she makes it available. I'm making a bunch to give as gifts....once I finally iron out my knitting goofs.


Cashmeregma said:


> Trying to get some yarn wound for the trip. Got some for socks for DH. Yup, another pair since it's his birthday tomorrow. His sweater will have to wait till trip is over. Gorgeous day here today and hope it keeps up like this for our flight. So excited. Heard from Kate that we can definitely do lunch and I will get to meet one of "the girls." What an honor for me. Closer and closer and I think I will never feel ready. Now that I'm older there are so many more things that I need to take. LOL. I'll get back to winding that yarn now but had to take a bit of a stretch.
> 
> Nice to see friends back. Hi Kiwi!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is it Mags who had the daughter having marital problems!?


Yes last we heard her daughter was coming to stay with her


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, that the one I'm donating to. There is a drop off at my optomitrist.


RookieRetiree said:


> The Lion's Clubs accept the glasses - they are a fantastic organization.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What? I've certainly not heard anything about his socks. Just how adorable he is.

quote=Lurker 2]The American Press has been making a big fuss about his socks- don't see what the problem is![/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess not when you're meeting the President of the US!


I'm glad the President and First Lady were treated with decorum and respect --- but I rather suspect that the Little Prince gets dressed up like that most nights. Unlike here, where by age 3 or so, the chldren are choosing heir own nightwear (which is just fine) and that can be a costume, shorts and shirt, or in the case of my youngest granddaughter, a pair of fuzzy zebra like leggings that belonged to a daytime outfit that she just loved...she's outgrown it to where the leggings are barely covering her knees. Obviously, she hasn't grown as much out as up! For our grandson, nightwear is a t-shirt and the sports shorts that are shiny and slippery that go below his knees--not a pretty sight.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Rookie!
> 
> I'm hoping it is just that they are busy.
> I miss Gottastch too.


I see Gottastch on FaceBook and sometimes Grandma Paula and Melody---I'm sure it's just that "life's ups and downs" have gotten priority. I hopeful that there are more ups than downs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> We went to the Southern Caribeaan, St. Thomas, Grenada, Bonaire and Aruba. Nice, no cooking, cleaning and being waited! Hard to take!


Sounds wonderful but I would never get my DH on a ship


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The American Press has been making a big fuss about his socks- don't see what the problem is!


It's just here, it's girls who wear knee socks (and even that; not so much) - other than in some sports, we don't see them much here. But, for the press to zero in on that aspect is just plain silly.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so envious (but in a good way) that you will get to meet Kate. How wonderful. When are you going; I forget. Tell you DH happy birthday!
> 
> I was honored to get to test knit Sorlenna's pattern. I've made almost 3 of them now. The first one I bound off too tightly. The second one I used a slightly large needle to help with that. The 3rd one now I've used #4 yarn verses #5 just to try out; almost finished bind off adding beads now. Love the pattern! A very, very quick knit. Here's a picture of my second one. (not blocked yet) She said I could post it. As usual, my poor photography hits; also closed my eyes in selfie...pft! Also on third one the beads are more visible; I think I've got it down now and will post it later. I really encourage folks to get this pattern when she makes it available. I'm making a bunch to give as gifts....once I finally iron out my knitting goofs.


Beautiful, but I miss the purple hair!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, that the one I'm donating to. There is a drop off at my optomitrist.


They help out my daughter's students to no end --- if DD sees where one of her students hasn't had the Rx changed in quite a while, she gets on the phone to her local eye disease specialist and they work together with the Lion's club to get the child all set. It's amazing work!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Dear friends of the tea party I have just written this little scribble in appreciation of how much it means to be a part of this great bunch of friends.
> 
> The Tea Party
> Welcome to our tea party held in cyberspace
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What? I've certainly not heard anything about his socks. Just how adorable he is.
> 
> quote=Lurker 2]The American Press has been making a big fuss about his socks- don't see what the problem is!


[/quote]

I hadn't either - wonder if the Press has different stories for outside the US than inside? I'll be watching the news programs this morning where the news happening during the past week will be rehashed to see what the flap is about.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your apple trees are about 2 weeks behind mine blooming. Blooms on my trees all gone now and they are full and green. Your's look lovely.


Mine will be several weeks yet


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I really liked the prescription sunglass I got from them a couple of years ago. Of course now they won't do me any good. I'll be donating allmy old glasses to an organization locally to help those who need glasses and can't afford them. Just waiting until I get my self sorted before doing so.


The Kinsmen used to have a collection boxe for old glasses in the in the Lloyd mall but I havent seen it there now for a while. I had some cheap drugstore readers hanging around that I sent with friend to an orphanage in Mexico a few years ago when they were collecting stuff.

Edit, I see it's the Lions club not the Kinsmen, that have the boxes.maybe they aren't active here anymore?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I miss a lot because of falling asleep around 7 7-30 didn't even manage to get to the weather tonight- worst characteristic of aging I reckon- even when propped up in my comfy chair it sends me to sleep. (the TV)


Its as good as a sleeping pill for my DH :roll: Usually with the remote clutched :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The Kinsmen used to have a collection boxe for old glasses in the in the Lloyd mall but I havent seen it there now for a while. I had some cheap drugstore readers hanging around that I sent with friend to an orphanage in Mexico a few years ago when they were collecting stuff.


that's the other cool thing I found out about Zenni - another friend ordered a pair and they just didn't fit properly - no questions asked other than how did they not fit so that the replacement pair could be better - she got the replacement pair free; didn't even have to pay return postage and they sent along a box for her to send the original pair in the box without any paperwork that may have some personal information including address, etc. because they were going directly to a charity.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The American Press has been making a big fuss about his socks- don't see what the problem is!


Here you rarely see socks with shorts & definitely wouldn't see those kind of shoes on a boy. Maybe that's why.

He's sure a cute little guy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is it Mags who had the daughter having marital problems!?


Yes, she was going to stay with her for a while


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> that's the other cool thing I found out about Zenni - another friend ordered a pair and they just didn't fit properly - no questions asked other than how did they not fit so that the replacement pair could be better - she got the replacement pair free; didn't even have to pay return postage and they sent along a box for her to send the original pair in the box without any paperwork that may have some personal information including address, etc. because they were going directly to a charity.


Sounds good. I need to go get my eyes checked soon so will try them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Heather, the wreaths are lovely. Sorry about the surgery delay for your niece, hope they get it done soon.

Julie, lovely gloves.

Gwen, great cowl

Daralene, happy birthday to Bill. Have fun on your trip.

Another grey morning here, windy & cold, what hapened to spring.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I relate to that Julie. Brantley says I'm very good at sleeping in the recliner...LOL.


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm LOL or should I say, zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes last we heard her daughter was coming to stay with her


Had had a memory blank, can you recall her full user name so I can PM her, please?!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here you rarely see socks with shorts & definitely wouldn't see those kind of shoes on a boy. Maybe that's why.
> 
> He's sure a cute little guy.


All 3 of my boys wore them shoes when they were little , and the youngest wore long socks with shorts when he went to nursery as it was a catholic school and they had to wear a uniform


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What? I've certainly not heard anything about his socks. Just how adorable he is.
> 
> quote=Lurker 2]The American Press has been making a big fuss about his socks- don't see what the problem is!


[/quote]

It has been coming through in the newspapers that mjs watches, sorry I've been reading and deleting lately, because I so seldom reread.

The following appealed to me (Apologies Railyn for ignoring your request)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/in-trumps-german-ancestral-home-angst--and-irritation--over-us-election/2016/04/22/a935ad44-0308-11e6-9d36-33d198ea26c5_story.html?wpmm=1&wpisrc=nl_headlines

Another from mjs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Had had a memory blank, can you recall her full user name so I can PM her, please?!


Here it is Julie mags7


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm glad the President and First Lady were treated with decorum and respect --- but I rather suspect that the Little Prince gets dressed up like that most nights. Unlike here, where by age 3 or so, the chldren are choosing heir own nightwear (which is just fine) and that can be a costume, shorts and shirt, or in the case of my youngest granddaughter, a pair of fuzzy zebra like leggings that belonged to a daytime outfit that she just loved...she's outgrown it to where the leggings are barely covering her knees. Obviously, she hasn't grown as much out as up! For our grandson, nightwear is a t-shirt and the sports shorts that are shiny and slippery that go below his knees--not a pretty sight.


Rookie, are you hinting that they would possibly have been treated otherwise?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I see Gottastch on FaceBook and sometimes Grandma Paula and Melody---I'm sure it's just that "life's ups and downs" have gotten priority. I hopeful that there are more ups than downs.


So do I, but I still miss them here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's just here, it's girls who wear knee socks (and even that; not so much) - other than in some sports, we don't see them much here. But, for the press to zero in on that aspect is just plain silly.


I've read several articles razzing them for the usage- I have never associated knee socks by gender. But can understand why now, but I don't think it's a gender specific thing in Britain, Sonja, can you help me out here? Or Kate?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Its as good as a sleeping pill for my DH :roll: Usually with the remote clutched :lol:


Oh dear! And of course if you try to get it out of his grasp..........!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've read several articles razzing them for the usage- I have never associated knee socks by gender. But can understand why now, but I don't think it's a gender specific thing in Britain, Sonja, can you help me out here? Or Kate?


Just mentioned that mine wore them and boys still wear them as part of summer uniforms when they are little


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here you rarely see socks with shorts & definitely wouldn't see those kind of shoes on a boy. Maybe that's why.
> 
> He's sure a cute little guy.


Both children are very photogenic, as are their parents.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, she was going to stay with her for a while


I do hope all is well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Heather, the wreaths are lovely. Sorry about the surgery delay for your niece, hope they get it done soon.
> 
> Julie, lovely gloves.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bonnie, did I post them here?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here it is Julie mags7


Thanks so much, Sonja!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just mentioned that mine wore them and boys still wear them as part of summer uniforms when they are little


Having had only daughters I wasn't too sure- but I know my father always wore them with shorts, and a fairly substantial sandal, especially in the heat- and I can't recall him ever looking odd.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sunday 24 april '16

today is Pigs In A Blanket Day. Pig In A Blanket Day encourages the consumption of pigs in blankets  small pork sausages (or chipolatas) wrapped in bacon or pastry, and cooked until crispy. Chinese and eastern varieties more closely resemble mini sausage rolls.

For an alternative approach to celebrating Pig In A Blanket Day, you might consider wrapping your farm animals in layers of protective fabric  whichever you prefer.

Pigs in a Blanket

Prep: 10 m
Cook: 20 m
Ready In: 30 m
6 servings @ 458 cals/pig

Ingredients

8 frankfurters
8 slices American processed cheese
1 (10 ounce) package refrigerated biscuit dough

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C).

2. Wrap cheese around each frankfurter then the biscuit around that.

3. Put on cookie sheet with the overlap of biscuit faced down, so you don't have to use tooth picks.

4. Bake in preheated oven until biscuits are brown, about 10 to 15 minutes.

Tip: Aluminum foil can be used to keep food moist, cook it evenly, and make clean-up easier.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/21780/pigs-in-a-blanket/

Piglets In The Blanket

25 minprep time
3 ingredients
8 servings

Hot dog! Here's a mini version of a prize-winning porker!

Ingredients

1 (8-oz.) can Pillsbury Refrigerated Crescent Dinner Rolls 
24 fully cooked cocktail wieners
Ketchup or purchased sweet and sour sauce

Steps

1. Heat oven to 375°F. Grease cookie sheet. Unroll dough; separate into 8 triangles. Cut each triangle into 3 smaller triangles.

2. Place 1 wiener on shortest side of each triangle; roll up to opposite point. Place, point side down, on greased cookie sheet.

3. Bake at 375°F. for 11 to 15 minutes or until deep golden brown.

4. Immediately remove from cookie sheet. Serve with ketchup.

Nutrition Facts: Serving Size: 1/8 of Recipe: Calories 230 - Calories from Fat 130 - Total Fat 14g; 22% - Saturated Fat 4g; 20% - Cholesterol 20mg; 7% - Sodium 830mg; 35% - Total Carbohydrate 19g; 6% - Dietary Fiber 1g; 4% - Sugars 5g; 5% - Protein 6g; 6%
% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 6% - Vitamin C 4% - Calcium 0% - Iron 6%

Exchanges:1 Starch; 1/2 Fruit; 1/2 High-Fat Meat; 1 1/2 Fat;

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/piglets-in-the-blanket/ae4c1349-34be-4c89-a8a1-a166cf1da49b

Crescent Dogs

10 minprep time
25 mintotal time

3 ingredients

8 servings
Ingredients
8 hot dogs
4 slices (3/4 oz each) American cheese, each cut into 6 strips
1 can (8 oz) Pillsbury refrigerated crescent dinner rolls

Directions

1. Heat oven to 375°F. Slit hot dogs to within 1/2 inch of ends; insert 3 strips of cheese into each slit.

2. Separate dough into triangles. Wrap dough triangle around each hot dog. Place on ungreased cookie sheet, cheese side up.

3. Bake at 375°F. for 12 to 15 minutes or until golden brown.

Expert Tips: Substitution: If using Pillsbury® Big & Flaky large refrigerated crescent dinner rolls, use large hot dogs and bake at 350°F. for 16 to 20 minutes.

Nutrition Facts: Serving Size: 1 Sandwich: Calories 290 - Calories from Fat 200 - Total Fat 23g; 35% - Saturated Fat 9g; 45% - Trans Fat 2g; 2% - Cholesterol 35mg; 12% - Sodium 810mg; 34% - Total Carbohydrate 13g;4% - Dietary Fiber 0g; 0% - Sugars 4g; 4% - Protein 9g; 9%
% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 2% - Vitamin C 0% - Calcium 6% - Iron 6%

Exchanges: 1 Starch; 0 Fruit; 0 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 1 High-Fat Meat; 2 1/2 Fat;

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/crescent-dogs/b19c6c07-bad8-45b5-8a4e-e604f30baa98

Mini Crescent Dogs

15 minprep time
30 mintotal time
2 ingredients
48 servings

Mini sausages are all wrapped up in flaky crescents in an all-time favorite appetizer.

Ingredients

2 cans (8 oz each) Pillsbury refrigerated crescent dinner rolls 
48 cocktail-size smoked link sausages or hot dogs (from two 14-oz packages)

Directions

1. Heat oven to 375°F. Unroll both cans of the dough; separate into 16 triangles. Cut each triangle lengthwise into 3 narrow triangles.

2. Place sausage on shortest side of each triangle. Roll up each, starting at shortest side of triangle and rolling to opposite point; place point side down on 2 ungreased cookie sheets.

3. Bake 12 to 15 minutes or until golden brown, switching position of cookie sheets halfway through baking.

4. Immediately remove from cookie sheet. Serve warm.

Nutrition Facts: Serving Size: 1 Snack: Calories 60 - Calories from Fat 35 - Total Fat 4g; 6% - Saturated Fat 1g; 5% - Cholesterol 5mg; 2% - Sodium 230mg; 10% - Total Carbohydrate 5g; 2% - Dietary Fiber 0g; 0% - Sugars 1g; 1% - Protein 2g; 2%

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 0% - Vitamin C 0% - Calcium 0% - Iron 2%

Exchanges: 1 Fat;

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/mini-crescent-dogs/e8abc84e-8a0e-42d6-ae7e-23b677a161ac

today is Pinhole Photography Day. Pinhole Photography day was created to celebrate the art of pinhole photography. In an age of ever growing digital photography, Pinhole photography day celebrate the humble pinhole camera. Whether you own or make your very own make sure that share you photos.

How to Make and Use a Pinhole Camera

Can Or Box Pinhole Camera

When you make a pinhole camera to accept roll or sheet film, use a small, light-tight can or box as the camera body.

You can use any can that has a tight-fitting top. A 2-pound coffee can makes a good pinhole camera. You can use a clean paint can, a vegetable shortening can, a peanut can, or even a cylindrical oatmeal box. If the can you use has a plastic lid, you can paint the lid black. Be sure to paint it inside and out; then before using it, check to make sure no paint has chipped off. Chipped or peeling paint on the lid will allow light to enter the camera and ruin your pictures.

Paint the inside of the camera body with dull black paint or line it with black paper to prevent light reflections.

Pin Hole Can

Pinhole camera made from a can.
The Pinhole

With a noncartridge camera, make the pinhole in the end opposite the removable end. It's easier to attach the film to the removable end. You can make the pinhole in the box or the can itself, but it's much easier to make it in a separate piece of heavy black paper or thin metal. Then fasten this piece over a larger hole cut in the center of the permanent end of the can or box. Heavy-duty aluminum foil or the backing paper from Kodak roll film is good for this purpose.

For a camera with the pinhole 3 to 6 inches from the film, you'll get the best results if the pinhole is about 1/75 inch in diameter. You can make a hole this size by pushing a No. 10 sewing needle through the paper or metal to a point halfway up the needle shank. See illustration. You'll get a smoother hole if you rotate the needle as you push it through. If you're using aluminum foil or paper, sandwich it between two lightweight cards while you make the pinhole. This will help you make a smoother, rounder hole.

Pinhole needle

You can also make a good pinhole in soft aluminum sheet metal. Place the aluminum on a hard surface (such as tempered hardboard). Make a small hole in the aluminum with an awl or an ice pick. Don't press too hard--the tip should just barely break through the surface. See illustration. The hole will be ragged. Enlarge and smooth it by pushing a No. 10 needle into it from the indented side. You can smooth the rough edges with very fine sandpaper and then open the hole with the tip of the needle. You can use the same method to make the pinhole directly in the metal of the can by working the hole through from inside the bottom of the can.	Pinhole Awl

If you make the pinhole in a separate piece of black paper or metal, you should now make a hole 1/4 inch or more in diameter in the center of one end of the camera body. Then tape your pinhole in position over the center of the hole.

You can check your pinhole to make sure it's perfectly round by looking through the back of the camera. To see if the image is clearly visible, aim the camera toward a printed page to determine if you can see the letters clearly.

The Shutter and Viewfinder

The shutter for the camera can be a flap of opaque dark paper hinged with a piece of tape. You can use a small piece of tape to hold the shutter closed while you aren't taking a picture.

A viewfinder for a pinhole camera, while usually not necessary, can be made of cardboard or wire. The larger frame should be slightly smaller than the film size and located directly above the pinhole at the front of the camera. If the film isn't square, the viewfinder should have its longer dimension parallel to the longer dimension of the film. The small frame is a sighting peephole directly above the film and squarely behind the center of the large frame.

When you aim your camera at subjects closer than 5 feet, tip the camera up slightly to allow for parallax--the difference between the view you see through the viewfinder and the image recorded on the film. This effect is caused by the separation between the viewfinder and the pinhole.

Loading a Can or Box Pinhole Camera

You can load the camera either with film or fast photographic paper. Paper is easier to handle since you can load it into the camera under a safelight. If you don't have a safelight, you can work by the light of a flashlight covered with several thicknesses of red cellophane paper placed 6 to 8 feet away. Most film, on the other hand, must be handled in total darkness. Your choice of film or paper may depend in part on the exposure times. Paper, because it is less sensitive to light than film, will probably require an exposure of about 2 minutes for sunlit subjects. Film may require only 1 or 2 seconds for subjects in sunlight.

If you decide to use paper, try KODABROMIDE Paper F (glossy), No. 2, Single Weight. You can obtain this paper in the 4 x 5-inch size available in 100-sheet packages, or 5 x 7-inch size in 25-sheet packages from your photo dealer (corners may have to be trimmed to fit a cylindrical camera). If you use film, you can cut up a roll of KODAK TRI-X Pan Film or KODAK T-MAX 400 Profesional Film, 120 size, into 2 3/8-inch squares or 2 3/8 x 3 1/2-inch pieces. This must be done in total darkness, of course. At night a closet will probably be dark enough if lights in adjoining rooms are turned off. Sheet film, such as KODAK Tri-X Pan Professional Film, is easier to use because it's flat.

A camera made from a 2-pound coffee can will take a 2 1/4 x 3 1/4-inch piece of film or photographic paper. You can use a 3 1/4 x 4 1/4-inch piece if about 1/2 inch is clipped from each corner of the film or paper. A camera made from a 1-gallon paint can will take a 4 x 5-inch piece of film or paper.

When you have the size of paper or film you need, tape it firmly to the inside of the end of your camera opposite the pinhole. The emulsion should face the pinhole. The emulsion side of photographic paper is the shiny side. The emulsion on roll film is on the inside of the curl. Sheet film is identified by notches cut into one of the shorter sides. When you hold the film in a vertical position with the notches in the top edge toward the right side, the emulsion is facing you. Another way to determine the emulsion side of either paper or film is to touch both sides with a moistened finger. The emulsion side will feel slightly tacky. Test near the edge to avoid a fingerprint in the center of the picture. You will need to tape down the four corners if you use cut-up roll film or paper. Taping two diagonal corners will work for sheet film. Close the camera, making sure the shutter is closed.

Exposure

To get clear, sharp pictures, you must keep your camera very still while the shutter is open. Use tape or a lump of modeling clay to hold your camera to a table, windowsill, chair, rock, or other firm support. Lift the black paper to uncover the pinhole and keep the pinhole uncovered for the recommended time. Cover the pinhole with the black paper between exposures.

The following table gives exposure recommendations for a can or box pinhole camera. These recommendations are approximate. It's a good idea to make three different exposures for each scene, as explained above, to be sure you'll get a good picture.

KODAK Film or Paper	Bright Sun	Cloudy Bright
TRI-X Pan, T-MAX 400, or ROYAL Pan Film 4141 (ESTAR Thick Base) 1 or 2 seconds 4 to 8 seconds
T-MAX 100 Film 2 to 4 seconds 8 to 16 seconds
KODABROMIDE Paper, F2 2 minutes 8 minutes

Processing and Printing

Print film negatives in the usual way. If you use KODABROMIDE Paper to make your picture, make the camera exposure long enough to allow the resulting paper negative to be a little darker than an ordinary photographic print. Dry the paper negative and make a contact print from it in the normal way, with the emulsion (picture) side of the paper negative toward the emulsion (shiny) side of the printing paper.

Kodak, Kodabromide, Royal, T-Max, and Tri-X are trademarks.

http://www.kodak.com/global/en/consumer/education/lessonPlans/pinholeCamera/pinholeCanBox.shtml

today is Teach Your Children To Save Day

Teach Your Children to Save Day is an educational program that was established by the American Bankers Association (ABA), with the aim of encouraging kids to develop a good savings habit as early as possible in their financial life. This is done through banking volunteers giving presentations to school kids to teach them specifically about saving money, but also about other financial matters such as spending, donating and investing. Volunteers can find out how to get involved through the ABA, with the association having teaching materials available that can be used as a starting point for preparing a fun and interesting talk.

Banks are encouraged to contact schools in their area about giving a presentation as part of their local community efforts and while a specific date is publicized each year for the day, the lectures can be done at any time throughout the year.

David Berkowitz was better known as who?

The Unabomber
The Boston Strangler
Son of Sam
The Zodiac Killer

The word "PEZ" comes from the German word for peppermintPfeffErminZ.

April 24
1982 - Kelly Clarkson
1942 - Barbra Streisand
1934 - Shirley MacLaine

April 24, 1898
Spain declared war on the United States after rejecting America's ultimatum to withdraw from Cuba.

Answer: David Richard Berkowitz also known as the Son of Sam is an American serial killer convicted of a series of shooting attacks that began in New York City in the summer of 1976, perpetrated with a .44 caliber Bulldog revolver. He killed six victims and wounded seven others by July 1977. As the toll mounted, Berkowitz eluded a massive police manhunt while leaving brazen letters that mocked the police and promised further crimes, highly publicized in the press. His crimes became legendary because of the bizarre content in the letters that he wrote to the police and the media and his reasons for committing the attacks. He terrorized New York and achieved worldwide notoriety. Berkowitz was arrested by New York City police homicide detectives in August 1977, and was indicted for eight shooting incidents.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Julie, the socks here are definitely unisex.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Knee socks here are definitely anything of the past, I wore them as a child but you don't see them now except as part of some sports uniforms. As to shoes, you rarely see boys with dress shoes, maybe at a wedding if they are part of the wedding party, otherwise you mostly see boys in some type of runners or in summer sandals or maybe cowboy boots depending on the family.

Julie, I think it was on Facebook I saw your gloves.


Sam, was that teriible mass murder near you? I haven't seen the news this morning but saw a small clip last night. The world gets craziers & crazier.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here you rarely see socks with shorts & definitely wouldn't see those kind of shoes on a boy. Maybe that's why.
> 
> He's sure a cute little guy.


Nowadays you rarely see that style of shoes or long socks on any 'ordinary' kids here either, very much an 'upper classes' kind of thing. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie, the socks here are definitely unisex.


There seems to be quite some variation of opinion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will be interested to hear Fan's response as a Kiwi- this is where my status as a 1st generationer leaves me fumbling for the local reaction.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Who is considered the founder of Earth Day?

Vice President Al Gore
Leonardo DiCaprio
Senator Gaylord Nelson
President Richard Nixon


Answer: Earth Day is an annual event, celebrated on April 22, on which day events worldwide are held to demonstrate support for environmental protection. In 1963 Senator Gaylord Nelson traveled on the Conservation Tour with President John F. Kennedy and was the principal founder of Earth Day, the first of which was held in 1970. Earth Day was first observed on April 22, 1970, when an estimated 20 million people nationwide attended the inaugural event. Senator Gaylord Nelson promoted Earth Day, calling upon students to fight for environmental causes and oppose environmental degradation. Nelson was later awarded the Presidential Medal of Freedom award in recognition of his work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Knee socks here are definitely anything of the past, I wore them as a child but you don't see them now except as part of some sports uniforms. As to shoes, you rarely see boys with dress shoes, maybe at a wedding if they are part of the wedding party, otherwise you mostly see boys in some type of runners or in summer sandals or maybe cowboy boots depending on the family.
> 
> Julie, I think it was on Facebook I saw your gloves.
> 
> Sam, was that teriible mass murder near you? I haven't seen the news this morning but saw a small clip last night. The world gets craziers & crazier.


If others are wondering the photo of the gloves: I had omitted to post here-


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, So excited for you, glad you can meet Kate. Have a wonderful trip.
Gwen, I love that pic of you. You look so happy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is lovely fan - thanks so much for composing it for us. --- sam



Fan said:


> Dear friends of the tea party I have just written this little scribble in appreciation of how much it means to be a part of this great bunch of friends.
> 
> The Tea Party
> Welcome to our tea party held in cyberspace
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Nowadays you rarely see that style of shoes or long socks on any 'ordinary' kids here either, very much an 'upper classes' kind of thing. :roll: :lol:


That explains it, no "upper class" here :lol: just country bumpkins :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was many miles from me - southeastern ohio i think. i don't watch a lot of news for that very reason. they don't even try to mention any good news. life is hard enough without hearing everyone elses troubles. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> On a more serious note, niece's valve replacement delayed because no one organised a mri that is needed b4 op can go ahead. Will have that in the next week and op on again soon.
> 
> OMG What is going on over in Ohio. Sam, I really hope that your family and friends are not affected by the near by mass shooting.
> 
> Hugs to all who suufered a loss of friends and family. Today, 24 April, isthe second Anniversary of my BBIL's death. Little girls will lay a wreath for Daddy tomorrow at the main Service with Micky, no 2 niece laying 1 at the Dawn Service as well as being the Bugler for both services.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I read all the books a few years ago. I still havent seen the series yet....


The books are still being written. There's one final one she's working on. It's not on our free channels but there's a dvd out of first series.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - it is certainly showcased in your beautiful bonnet. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam . It's lace with holes in made especially for knitting very easy to use


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she is very good at those. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Oh, Kate grrrrrrr another pun!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when did you get your television working? good for you. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I miss a lot because of falling asleep around 7 7-30 didn't even manage to get to the weather tonight- worst characteristic of aging I reckon- even when propped up in my comfy chair it sends me to sleep. (the TV)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely heather - well done. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> The front 4 are the ones DM and I. Left to right Dm, artificial flowers, next me, crocheted, next DM, crocheted, last me, crocheted.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There seems to be quite some variation of opinion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will be interested to hear Fan's response as a Kiwi- this is where my status as a 1st generationer leaves me fumbling for the local reaction.


Long socks and sandals with shorts, that's a big thumbs down from me!
It was trendy in the 70s. But wasn't a good look that's my opinion.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> she is very good at those. --- sam


She is isn't she!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> when did you get your television working? good for you. --- sam


About two months ago, cost $90 (including GST) He got it tuned in for me. Then I did something and for a day I could get nothing. Managed to sort the remote, but I am very careful now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no - you did not post them here - as you should - being i have no clue how to go anywhere else on kp - and really have no time to go flitting around on it - you girls keep me plenty busy. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Bonnie, did I post them here?


i just saw them - lovely. --- sam

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely julie - sometime i will be brave enough to try them - well done. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> If others are wondering the photo of the gloves: I had omitted to post here-


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> those are lovely julie - sometime i will be brave enough to try them - well done. --- sam


Thanks Sam!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, I had a chat with SIL this afternoon on phone and she's sounding lots better after her recent heart attack etc. she says she's feeling good and that is a huge relief. Hope it continues for her, her mood was quite upbeat so pleased after all the trouble she's had, and caused us.


That is positive, hoping that it keeps going so well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> If others are wondering the photo of the gloves: I had omitted to post here-


I saw them on FB Julie and I think they are lovely , very pretty colours too


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I talked to Roseanne yesterday via text, Fermine is not responsive to anything, or wasn't when I talked to her, I so hope that he starts to respond and has a good recovery, but I'm so afraid that that may not be the case. She's holding it together for now, she said all she can think is HOLY CRAP!!!  so I know she's just in survival mode right now, dealing with the crisis. She's also taking care of his mom and the 2 girls, thank goodness she has Andrea her 29 yr old daughter that will help as well as Carly. 
She said thank you all so much for the prayers, that he really needs them, and thank you so much from me also, I'm so scared for them. 
HUGS!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I saw them on FB Julie and I think they are lovely , very pretty colours too


Thank you very much, Sonja! I am having to rework all my maths for the commissioned pair I am working now- and thank goodness am writing down as I do it what I have done, rather than thinking I will remember!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I talked to Roseanne yesterday via text, Fermine is not responsive to anything, or wasn't when I talked to her, I so hope that he starts to respond and has a good recovery, but I'm so afraid that that may not be the case. She's holding it together for now, she said all she can think is HOLY CRAP!!! so I know she's just in survival mode right now, dealing with the crisis. She's also taking care of his mom and the 2 girls, thank goodness she has Andrea her 29 yr old daughter that will help as well as Carly.
> She said thank you all so much for the prayers, that he really needs them, and thank you so much from me also, I'm so scared for them.
> HUGS!!


Hugs for you , dear! So many in need of prayer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Important decision to reach, as you say before a child is involved. Sleep well!


Yes, it's a good thing, it turns out she may be riding back to Texas with her dad as he is planning to go around the first and that is when she wants to go, so hopefully he will come pick her up and Christopher won't have to drive her to Ft. Collins. She's such a sweet girl and we love her, but they just are not a good fit, she's very much a stay at home in jammies girl and Christopher is a out and about doing stuff guy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sad that they are separating but what a relief there is no baby involved to complicate matters. Will Christopher stay where he is?


Yes, he will stay, Marla and I made sure that the house we bought was at a price he could manage each month, so he should be fine, but he can get a housemate if he wants to.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank You Sam for the great recipes. Hi Ladies. I hope everyone is having a nice weekend. I'm sending healing prayers for all that need it. Have a great Sunday to all.

Sharon


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Rookie, are you hinting that they would possibly have been treated otherwise?!


Not at all by anyone in monarchy or most places around the globe, but here at home, I've heard of some real snubs and disrespect. My comment was only to note that a lot of decorum and proper manners and etiquette seem to be missing here in the US.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry that Christopher & Kerry are splitting but as you said better to do it before kids are involved.
> 
> 66 broccoli plants, you would be able to supply most of the town with broccoli. I see you have those same "magic" seeds I buy, lol. I tell everyone at least 2 plants grow from each seed I plant. There are at least 3 petunias for each seed I planted, I'm running out of room for transplants


 Yes, and they certainly don't show any signs of trauma from the transplanting either. lol Oh well, they taste great and are good for you too. 
I unfortunately don't have a good south facing window for sun, so I have to use grow lights, I almost need 20 of them but 4 will have to do. lol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Rookie, are you hinting that they would possibly have been treated otherwise?!


Not at all by anyone in monarchy or most places around the globe, but here at home, I've heard of some real snubs and disrespect. My comment was only to note that a lot of decorum and proper manners and etiquette seem to be missing here in the US.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Thank you all for the birthday wishes. We were on a cruise for my birthday so I was unable to respond. They were much appreciated when we returned yesterday.
> 
> Jackie


What a wonderful way to spend your birthday! So glad that you had a great one.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Having had only daughters I wasn't too sure- but I know my father always wore them with shorts, and a fairly substantial sandal, especially in the heat- and I can't recall him ever looking odd.


Wearing Socks (especially long socks) and with sandals would get a good razzing here.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That explains it, no "upper class" here :lol: just country bumpkins :lol:


the girls wore the knee highs as part of the Catholic school uniform and they had to be of a certain color - I guess they relaxed those rules somewhat later on. That school is now closed.

I see children walking to the Catholic school here and the girls have jumpers (skirt with top that goes over a blouse) with anklet socks - I'm sure they would wear knee socks in the winter. But, the girls are also allowed to wear the slacks and Bermuda shorts that the boys generally wear.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Going back and forth as to whether or not I'll put the purple back in. It is pretty long now so if I do it will not be as much....LOL.Thee is still a little but not very noticeable.


RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful, but I miss the purple hair!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it's a good thing, it turns out she may be riding back to Texas with her dad as he is planning to go around the first and that is when she wants to go, so hopefully he will come pick her up and Christopher won't have to drive her to Ft. Collins. She's such a sweet girl and we love her, but they just are not a good fit, she's very much a stay at home in jammies girl and Christopher is a out and about doing stuff guy.


Could lead to a lot of problems down the track, if they had tried to make it work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Not at all by anyone in monarchy or most places around the globe, but here at home, I've heard of some real snubs and disrespect. My comment was only to note that a lot of decorum and proper manners and etiquette seem to be missing here in the US.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wearing Socks (especially long socks) and with sandals would get a good razzing here.


Yet another cultural difference!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, glad to hear your SIL has made a turn around emotionally.
> Kay, wow that's a lot of broccoli. How fun to have that big a garden.


 We have a 40ft/14ft area fenced off for the veggie garden, had to put up a fence of chicken wire because the dogs were wreaking havoc the first year.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We have a 40ft/14ft area fenced off for the veggie garden, had to put up a fence of chicken wire because the dogs were wreaking havoc the first year.


Way to go, love the broccoli and it's so nice to pick your own fresh supplies.we have a small back yard so I have a little veg patch and Stu has his patch for the big tomatoes. As winter is coming I need to plant a few things to get us through the dark dreary days ahead.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Glad to hear of those on the mend--may it continue.
> 
> Daralene, I'm betting you are going to have a blast in Scotland. Wish I could stow away and go, too.
> 
> ...


You have my sympathies, I've had to frog 2 strands and it's not the most fun for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> It is a chilly day but I have so enjoyed the spring blossoms. Hoping that with the predicted storm tonight and tomorrow that they don't freeze.


The apple trees are so pretty in bloom, I have leaves on mine, I'm so hoping to get blossoms this year. 
Glad that you are feeling better, I'm sure Molly will drop the weight again quickly, much fast than I seem to lose anyway for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Dear friends of the tea party I have just written this little scribble in appreciation of how much it means to be a part of this great bunch of friends.
> 
> The Tea Party
> Welcome to our tea party held in cyberspace
> ...


Oh Fan, that's wonderful!!! I love reading your poetry, it always makes me happy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh Sam, I was going to say that maybe Bailee has found her calling, she certainly seems to have a bent toward missionary type work, and you are right, it's not a bad thing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> On a more serious note, niece's valve replacement delayed because no one organised a mri that is needed b4 op can go ahead. Will have that in the next week and op on again soon.
> 
> OMG What is going on over in Ohio. Sam, I really hope that your family and friends are not affected by the near by mass shooting.
> 
> Hugs to all who suufered a loss of friends and family. Today, 24 April, isthe second Anniversary of my BBIL's death. Little girls will lay a wreath for Daddy tomorrow at the main Service with Micky, no 2 niece laying 1 at the Dawn Service as well as being the Bugler for both services.


Oh dear, I hope that they are able to get the surgery rescheduled, soon and you all don't have to wait to long for them to get her in.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Fan, that's wonderful!!! I love reading your poetry, it always makes me happy


Thank you very much, you folks are the best!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> They are lovely. Well done.


Me too, re: Heather's wreaths. Forgot to mention them earlier.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Me too, re: Heather's wreaths. Forgot to mention them earlier.


So did I, and they are excellent work.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He seems to always wear shorts with long socks . There is a cute set of pictures taken to go on new stamps I think he looks cute


He sure is a cutie, and the Queen looks very proud of him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2016/04/21/princess-charlotte-cuddles-up-on-the-queen-s-lap-in-stunning-new-90th-birthday-photo.html

I have retrieved from Trash, one of the articles I was referring to.

ETA, the reference to George's socks is a little way down.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess not when you're meeting the President of the US!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The American Press has been making a big fuss about his socks- don't see what the problem is!


I seen so many wearing long socks with short pants, and none of them look as cute as the young Prince, so I don't thing anyone should critique him from here. He looks like an adorable English Lad to me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Which former wrestler served as governor of Minnesota from 1999 to 2003?

Bruno Sammartino
Jesse "The Body" Ventura
Hulk Hogan
Randy "Macho Man" Savage


Answer: James George Janos better known by his stage name Jesse Ventura, is an former professional wrestler, actor, political commentator, author, naval veteran, and politician who served as the 38th Governor of Minnesota from 1999 to 2003. He was the first and only member of the Reform Party to win a major government position, but later joined the Independence Party of Minnesota. Ventura was a member of the U.S. Navy Underwater Demolition Team during the Vietnam War. After leaving the military, he embarked on a professional wrestling career from 1975 to 1986, taking the ring name Jesse "The Body" Ventura. On November 3, 1998, Jesse "The Body" Ventura was elected governor of Minnesota.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yet another cultural difference!


I can remember a comment while we were at DisneyWorld many many many years ago that it was easy to tell the foreign tourists due to their wearing socks with sandals. It's been difference in our cultures for a very long time.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

LOVE what you've done with the pattern, Gwen! I should have it ready in the next day or so.

Right now I have "low fat" mac and cheese in the oven--will let you know how it turns out, but it sure smells good.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds wonderful but I would never get my DH on a ship


I'd be with him, Bonnie, waving y'all off on the dock! No ships for me.

Hoping to read up the rest in a bit. Hugs to all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2016/04/21/princess-charlotte-cuddles-up-on-the-queen-s-lap-in-stunning-new-90th-birthday-photo.html
> 
> I have retrieved from Trash, one of the articles I was referring to.
> 
> ETA, the reference to George's socks is a little way down.


The whole article was cute - I think it was sweet; They all sure look alike and I love the frilly top socks - wore them with white shoes on Sundays in the summer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I can remember a comment while we were at DisneyWorld many many many years ago that it was easy to tell the foreign tourists due to their wearing socks with sandals. It's been difference in our cultures for a very long time.


And Fan was saying in conversation, earlier that to an NZ'er it showed that that person was English. (not a 100% accurate because Dad was a Scot through and through!) NZ'ers have much tougher feet because of going bare foot a lot of the time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The whole article was cute - I think it was sweet; They all sure look alike and I love the frilly top socks - wore them with white shoes on Sundays in the summer.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wearing Socks (especially long socks) and with sandals would get a good razzing here.


Here too


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You have my sympathies, I've had to frog 2 strands and it's not the most fun for sure.


I recently frogged the man's XL, double-strand and long-sleeved sweater I had made for Don nearly 15 year ago. Still need to separate the double strands of yarn and rewind them into balls. I will not be doing that bit again as he declined to wear it because it was too warm. Go figure--when that it what he asked for in the first place.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy to surround fermine in warm healing goodness. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I talked to Roseanne yesterday via text, Fermine is not responsive to anything, or wasn't when I talked to her, I so hope that he starts to respond and has a good recovery, but I'm so afraid that that may not be the case. She's holding it together for now, she said all she can think is HOLY CRAP!!! so I know she's just in survival mode right now, dealing with the crisis. She's also taking care of his mom and the 2 girls, thank goodness she has Andrea her 29 yr old daughter that will help as well as Carly.
> She said thank you all so much for the prayers, that he really needs them, and thank you so much from me also, I'm so scared for them.
> HUGS!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

unlike gary's dad who wears dress shoes and dress socks with his bermudas. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Here too


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And Fan was saying in conversation, earlier that to an NZ'er it showed that that person was English. (not a 100% accurate because Dad was a Scot through and through!) NZ'ers have much tougher feet because of going bare foot a lot of the time.


That's right Julie, anyone from the UK would stand out down here, especially on the beaches in collar and tie complete with shorts, long socks and sandals, and very pale skin for some of them. At school we wore long socks and shoes in winter, and in summer it was Roman sandals on bare feet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> That's right Julie, anyone from the UK would stand out down here, especially on the beaches in collar and tie complete with shorts, long socks and sandals, and very pale skin for some of them. At school we wore long socks and shoes in winter, and in summer it was Roman sandals on bare feet.


I probably did too, but remember more clearly the awful High School uniform that we had to wear. All synthetic, and terrible for girls in early phases of puberty.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds wonderful but I would never get my DH on a ship


Not sure that I would get mine on one either. He is convinced that only drinkers go on them- despite the fact that the only peopleI know who have gone on one aren't drinkers- including his MIL and wife and daughters!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not sure that I would get mine on one either. He is convinced that only drinkers go on them- despite the fact that the only peopleI know who have gone on one aren't drinkers- including his MIL and wife and daughters!


 :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've read several articles razzing them for the usage- I have never associated knee socks by gender. But can understand why now, but I don't think it's a gender specific thing in Britain, Sonja, can you help me out here? Or Kate?


To me it looks cute and quaint. Knee length socks aren't worn much here. Usually sandals with shorts and maybe ankle socks. If it is cold enough to want the warmth of long socks then would wear trousers. Rarely long socks and shorts. Well I don't think so maybe should start looking at little boys to see.
But no idea why it is getting so much coverage. The dressing gown and PJs look very traditional as well so maybe they are just using traditional clothing. And it looks sweet so why not? He is still young enough to look sweet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Nowadays you rarely see that style of shoes or long socks on any 'ordinary' kids here either, very much an 'upper classes' kind of thing. :roll: :lol:


And why would he be wearing 'upper class' clothing I wonder?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I talked to Roseanne yesterday via text, Fermine is not responsive to anything, or wasn't when I talked to her, I so hope that he starts to respond and has a good recovery, but I'm so afraid that that may not be the case. She's holding it together for now, she said all she can think is HOLY CRAP!!! so I know she's just in survival mode right now, dealing with the crisis. She's also taking care of his mom and the 2 girls, thank goodness she has Andrea her 29 yr old daughter that will help as well as Carly.
> She said thank you all so much for the prayers, that he really needs them, and thank you so much from me also, I'm so scared for them.
> HUGS!!


Thats not sounding hopeful for a good recovery unfortunately . And for her to be looking after his Mum as well just makes things even tougher for her. She needs the extra help thats for sure.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, he will stay, Marla and I made sure that the house we bought was at a price he could manage each month, so he should be fine, but he can get a housemate if he wants to.


At least you will still have him nearby then.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful, but I miss the purple hair!


 :thumbup: Me too!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wearing Socks (especially long socks) and with sandals would get a good razzing here.


Ah yes but he is a prince so he can be a trend setter and bring back long socks with shorts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> To me it looks cute and quaint. Knee length socks aren't worn much here. Usually sandals with shorts and maybe ankle socks. If it is cold enough to want the warmth of long socks then would wear trousers. Rarely long socks and shorts. Well I don't think so maybe should start looking at little boys to see.
> But no idea why it is getting so much coverage. The dressing gown and PJs look very traditional as well so maybe they are just using traditional clothing. And it looks sweet so why not? He is still young enough to look sweet.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And why would he be wearing 'upper class' clothing I wonder?


I wonder why indeed!?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Guess this guy has nothing better to complain/sneer at; pitiful.


Lurker 2 said:


> http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2016/04/21/princess-charlotte-cuddles-up-on-the-queen-s-lap-in-stunning-new-90th-birthday-photo.html
> 
> I have retrieved from Trash, one of the articles I was referring to.
> 
> ETA, the reference to George's socks is a little way down.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree!


Poledra65 said:


> I seen so many wearing long socks with short pants, and none of them look as cute as the young Prince, so I don't thing anyone should critique him from here. He looks like an adorable English Lad to me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2016/04/21/princess-charlotte-cuddles-up-on-the-queen-s-lap-in-stunning-new-90th-birthday-photo.html
> 
> I have retrieved from Trash, one of the articles I was referring to.
> 
> ETA, the reference to George's socks is a little way down.


Even stranger to me is the reference to the girls bizarre frilly socks- exactly the type of socks I would expect to see on girls of that age with little frilly tops. Maybe the writer has a thing about socks- maybe we should send some of the more outrageous knitted socks to him? Or just photos of them and see how he responds.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Guess this guy has nothing better to complain/sneer at; pitiful.


There was at least one other article razzing the socks- Rookie's explanation that in the US it is a girl thing to wear knee socks, seems to me to be most logical.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I can remember a comment while we were at DisneyWorld many many many years ago that it was easy to tell the foreign tourists due to their wearing socks with sandals. It's been difference in our cultures for a very long time.


Wearing socks with sandals is not really 'done' here though a few do. And I do more than I used to- what batter way to show off my lovely socks? They are hidden in shoes but at least the foot shows with sandals.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Even stranger to me is the reference to the girls bizarre frilly socks- exactly the type of socks I would expect to see on girls of that age with little frilly tops. Maybe the writer has a thing about socks- maybe we should send some of the more outrageous knitted socks to him? Or just photos of them and see how he responds.


What a brilliant come-back that could be!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I like the idea of sending the author some socks!



darowil said:


> Even stranger to me is the reference to the girls bizarre frilly socks- exactly the type of socks I would expect to see on girls of that age with little frilly tops. Maybe the writer has a thing about socks- maybe we should send some of the more outrageous knitted socks to him? Or just photos of them and see how he responds.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wearing socks with sandals is not really 'done' here though a few do. And I do more than I used to- what batter way to show off my lovely socks? They are hidden in shoes but at least the foot shows with sandals.


When you have really tender feet, the sock helps prevent rubbing and blistering.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm up to date, Yahoo!
Bedtime for me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> That's right Julie, anyone from the UK would stand out down here, especially on the beaches in collar and tie complete with shorts, long socks and sandals, and very pale skin for some of them. At school we wore long socks and shoes in winter, and in summer it was Roman sandals on bare feet.


One of the reasons I don't like long socks- they are associated with something school kids wear (long socks in winter, short in summer) but the short socks don't worry me. Don't remember sandals for summer- think it was always shoes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We had difficulties with the young men/teens and other younger kids that taunt Sydney yesterday. Fortunately nothing too bad but really irritated me and poor Hannah is so worried that something will happen to him while she is away. Anyway, DH went and purchased a 4 camera security system this morning and installed it. At the click of a button I can now survey the back yard; it records also and has night vision. If they pull any more shenanigans I will have evidence for the police. So that settles that a bit.

Finished the 3rd cowl/kerchief using Sorlenna's new, soon to be released pattern. I'm findin it quite versatile when it comes to yarn weight and needle. This time I use a single stand of Stitch Nation Bamboo Ewe yarn and a size 11 needle. Living in such a warmer climate I really like the looser fit/drape. I also used two smaller beads dudring the bind off. I think I finally got a loose enough tension to my bind off this time too. Still haven't blocked it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OFf to watch Grantchester on Masterpiece. Hoping I'll enjoy it as much as I did Downton Abbey. TTYL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We had difficulties with the young men/teens and other younger kids that taunt Sydney yesterday. Fortunately nothing too bad but really irritated me and poor Hannah is so worried that something will happen to him while she is away. Anyway, DH went and purchased a 4 camera security system this morning and installed it. At the click of a button I can now survey the back yard; it records also and has night vision. If they pull any more shenanigans I will have evidence for the police. So that settles that a bit.
> 
> Finished the 3rd cowl/kerchief using Sorlenna's new, soon to be released pattern. I'm findin it quite versatile when it comes to yarn weight and needle. This time I use a single stand of Stitch Nation Bamboo Ewe yarn and a size 11 needle. Living in such a warmer climate I really like the looser fit/drape. I also used two smaller beads dudring the bind off. I think I finally got a loose enough tension to my bind off this time too. Still haven't blocked it.


Such consistent teasing needs to be addressed thats for sure.
The cowl is lovley- well done to you and Sorlenna.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just saw this newly posted
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-400295-1.html#9009351
As I commented there I did have to point out that 12 was wrong as our only female Prime Minister was a knitter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We had difficulties with the young men/teens and other younger kids that taunt Sydney yesterday. Fortunately nothing too bad but really irritated me and poor Hannah is so worried that something will happen to him while she is away. Anyway, DH went and purchased a 4 camera security system this morning and installed it. At the click of a button I can now survey the back yard; it records also and has night vision. If they pull any more shenanigans I will have evidence for the police. So that settles that a bit.
> 
> Finished the 3rd cowl/kerchief using Sorlenna's new, soon to be released pattern. I'm findin it quite versatile when it comes to yarn weight and needle. This time I use a single stand of Stitch Nation Bamboo Ewe yarn and a size 11 needle. Living in such a warmer climate I really like the looser fit/drape. I also used two smaller beads dudring the bind off. I think I finally got a loose enough tension to my bind off this time too. Still haven't blocked it.


you are looking gorgeous, these days!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OFf to watch Grantchester on Masterpiece. Hoping I'll enjoy it as much as I did Downton Abbey. TTYL


It is good, but very very different from Downton Abbey.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gwen, I really like the picture of you in the red cowl of Sorlenna's pattern. You are gorgeous in that photo. Your hair is lovely.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Julie.....and when did you last have your eyes checked?.....LOL....I am feeling good pretty much too. Nice to be able to see better.



Lurker 2 said:


> you are looking gorgeous, these days!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes it was quite different. I didn't get totally absorbed into it but will possibly give it another try.



Lurker 2 said:


> It is good, but very very different from Downton Abbey.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness ladies you're going to make my head swell! Thank you for the compliment. Hair is getting quite long and I tend to jut pull it into a braid. Do feel good overall too; just get tired but sure know the cure for that...sleep! Speaking of which I am going to bed. Hope to get a bit of cleaning and purging done tomorrow but definitely won't overdo.{{{hugs to all}}}


jheiens said:


> Gwen, I really like the picture of you in the red cowl of Sorlenna's pattern. You are gorgeous in that photo. Your hair is lovely.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely gwen - love the two beads. great color. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> We had difficulties with the young men/teens and other younger kids that taunt Sydney yesterday. Fortunately nothing too bad but really irritated me and poor Hannah is so worried that something will happen to him while she is away. Anyway, DH went and purchased a 4 camera security system this morning and installed it. At the click of a button I can now survey the back yard; it records also and has night vision. If they pull any more shenanigans I will have evidence for the police. So that settles that a bit.
> 
> Finished the 3rd cowl/kerchief using Sorlenna's new, soon to be released pattern. I'm findin it quite versatile when it comes to yarn weight and needle. This time I use a single stand of Stitch Nation Bamboo Ewe yarn and a size 11 needle. Living in such a warmer climate I really like the looser fit/drape. I also used two smaller beads dudring the bind off. I think I finally got a loose enough tension to my bind off this time too. Still haven't blocked it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

grantchester was very sad tonight - had tears on my cheeks when it was over. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> OFf to watch Grantchester on Masterpiece. Hoping I'll enjoy it as much as I did Downton Abbey. TTYL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, hope your friends DH improves but it sure doesn't sound good if he is still unresponsive.

Gwen, love the red cowl 


We went out for supper & stopped to visit DHs cousin n the way home, a nice evening.

I didn't do much today, just some sewing.
Another cold grey day, a few snowflakes floating around.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've never watched Grancester, Game of Thrones or Highlander, will have to watch the listings to see if we even get them here.

OK, I think the world is going nuts! I love my pets but some people are just crazy, just heard on the news that some Canadians have paid to fly a bunch of dogs from Thailand to here as the Thai people were going to eat them. I'm all for treating animals well but if they want to spend money, maybe they could buy food for those who were so desperate they had to eat dog?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> To me it looks cute and quaint. Knee length socks aren't worn much here. Usually sandals with shorts and maybe ankle socks. If it is cold enough to want the warmth of long socks then would wear trousers. Rarely long socks and shorts. Well I don't think so maybe should start looking at little boys to see.
> But no idea why it is getting so much coverage. The dressing gown and PJs look very traditional as well so maybe they are just using traditional clothing. And it looks sweet so why not? He is still young enough to look sweet.


I see no reason why the reporter would say those things. It's not how we dress here but they are cute little kids. Just cultural differences. Some of the sweaters I see from KP members in the UK would be considered very old fashioned here, they are lovely but you just don't see them worn.
BTW, you also don't see dressing gowns here, I don't even own one & my kids & GKs don't either, certainly men don't wear them, my DH doesn't even own PJ, sleeps in underwear& T-shirt

The frilly short socks are sometimes worn by little girls


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Julie.....and when did you last have your eyes checked?.....LOL....I am feeling good pretty much too. Nice to be able to see better.


My eyes are long overdue for a check up- but just can't do everything! #1 must be the Water bill. But I did think that was a lovely photo of you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes it was quite different. I didn't get totally absorbed into it but will possibly give it another try.


I am really enjoying it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never watched Grancester, Game of Thrones or Highlander, will have to watch the listings to see if we even get them here.
> 
> OK, I think the world is going nuts! I love my pets but some people are just crazy, just heard on the news that some Canadians have paid to fly a bunch of dogs from Thailand to here as the Thai people were going to eat them. I'm all for treating animals well but if they want to spend money, maybe they could buy food for those who were so desperate they had to eat dog?


Much better use of the money. However they may eat dog through choice. They don't view a dog as any different to a cow in some countries.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I see no reason why the reporter would say those things. It's not how we dress here but they are cute little kids. Just cultural differences. Some of the sweaters I see from KP members in the UK would be considered very old fashioned here, they are lovely but you just don't see them worn.
> BTW, you also don't see dressing gowns here, I don't even own one & my kids & GKs don't either, certainly men don't wear them, my DH doesn't even own PJ, sleeps in underwear& T-shirt
> 
> The frilly short socks are sometimes worn by little girls


If the oldest girl was wearing frilly short socks like the two young ones I might be taken aback but perfectly OK for the young ones. And what does it matter what they are wearing anyway?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Much better use of the money. However they may eat dog through choice. They don't view a dog as any different to a cow in some countries.


In some Asian countries they eat dog as a normal source of food.
As much as we abhor the idea it's common practice to eat it to them. Sad but true.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> That's right Julie, anyone from the UK would stand out down here, especially on the beaches in collar and tie complete with shorts, long socks and sandals, and very pale skin for some of them. At school we wore long socks and shoes in winter, and in summer it was Roman sandals on bare feet.


Don't see people wearing socks with sandals here apart from the odd elderly gentleman or the odd hiker/ walker


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Don't see people wearing socks with sandals here apart from the odd elderly gentleman or the odd hiker/ walker


Mind you, Sonja, your average temperatures are a lot lower.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I copied this so many hours ago, I've forgotten where it came from. I can really identify with it though.
ETA: came from Fan, I see.

*A Senior Trying To Set A Password*

*WINDOWS*: Please enter your new password.
*
USER**:*cabbage
*
WINDOWS*: Sorry, the password must be more than 8 characters.

*USER:*boiled cabbage
*
WINDOWS*: Sorry, the password must contain 1 numerical character.

*USER*:1 boiled cabbage
*
WINDOWS*: Sorry, the password cannot have blank spaces.

*USER:*50bloodyboiledcabbages
*
WINDOWS*: Sorry, the password must contain at least one upper case
character.
*
USER*:50BLOODYboiledcabbages

*WINDOWS*: Sorry, the password cannot use more than one upper case
character consecutively.
*
USER*:50BloodyBoiledCabbagesShovedUpYour arseIfYouDon'tGiveMeAccessNow!
*
WINDOWS*: Sorry, the password cannot contain punctuation.
*
USER*:ReallyPissedOff50BloodyBoiledCabbagesShovedUpYour
arseIfYouDontGiveMeAccessNow

*WINDOWS: Sorry, that password is already in use.*


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> OFf to watch Grantchester on Masterpiece. Hoping I'll enjoy it as much as I did Downton Abbey. TTYL


I enjoyed Grantchester . Has some really good characters in it and the storylines are good although it's nothing like Downton abbey


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> We had difficulties with the young men/teens and other younger kids that taunt Sydney yesterday. Fortunately nothing too bad but really irritated me and poor Hannah is so worried that something will happen to him while she is away. Anyway, DH went and purchased a 4 camera security system this morning and installed it. At the click of a button I can now survey the back yard; it records also and has night vision. If they pull any more shenanigans I will have evidence for the police. So that settles that a bit.
> 
> Finished the 3rd cowl/kerchief using Sorlenna's new, soon to be released pattern. I'm findin it quite versatile when it comes to yarn weight and needle. This time I use a single stand of Stitch Nation Bamboo Ewe yarn and a size 11 needle. Living in such a warmer climate I really like the looser fit/drape. I also used two smaller beads dudring the bind off. I think I finally got a loose enough tension to my bind off this time too. Still haven't blocked it.


Lovely picture of you Gwen and the cowl is perfect really like the colour


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I copied this so many hours ago, I've forgotten where it came from. I can really identify with it though.
> ETA: came from Fan, I see.
> 
> *A Senior Trying To Set A Password*
> ...


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Love that Julie, am still giggling reading it on here! It really appeals to my wicked sense of humour.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2016/04/21/princess-charlotte-cuddles-up-on-the-queen-s-lap-in-stunning-new-90th-birthday-photo.html
> 
> I have retrieved from Trash, one of the articles I was referring to.
> 
> ETA, the reference to George's socks is a little way down.


I do agree George's socks are a bit old fashioned, but the frilly socks for little girls are bang up to date here!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I can remember a comment while we were at DisneyWorld many many many years ago that it was easy to tell the foreign tourists due to their wearing socks with sandals. It's been difference in our cultures for a very long time.


Older MEN wearing socks with sandals is something you do see here....unfortunately! :shock: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> unlike gary's dad who wears dress shoes and dress socks with his bermudas. --- sam


 :shock: :shock:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I saw them on FB Julie and I think they are lovely , very pretty colours too


Lovely gloves, Julie. Thanks for showing us here (don't do FB)!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I talked to Roseanne yesterday via text, Fermine is not responsive to anything, or wasn't when I talked to her, I so hope that he starts to respond and has a good recovery, but I'm so afraid that that may not be the case. She's holding it together for now, she said all she can think is HOLY CRAP!!! so I know she's just in survival mode right now, dealing with the crisis. She's also taking care of his mom and the 2 girls, thank goodness she has Andrea her 29 yr old daughter that will help as well as Carly.
> She said thank you all so much for the prayers, that he really needs them, and thank you so much from me also, I'm so scared for them.
> HUGS!!


Sounds serious, and of course you have our prayers and wishes, and hugs.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely picture of you Gwen and the cowl is perfect really like the colour


 :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never watched Grancester, Game of Thrones or Highlander, will have to watch the listings to see if we even get them here.
> 
> OK, I think the world is going nuts! I love my pets but some people are just crazy, just heard on the news that some Canadians have paid to fly a bunch of dogs from Thailand to here as the Thai people were going to eat them. I'm all for treating animals well but if they want to spend money, maybe they could buy food for those who were so desperate they had to eat dog?


I think it's just that in some areas dogs are regarded as legitimate food! Like Guinea pigs in Peru, horses in France etc. There's an old saying in the north along the lines of "Everyone is crazy except me and thee, and I'm not so sure about thee ....."


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Don't see people wearing socks with sandals here apart from the odd elderly gentleman or the odd hiker/ walker


That's my experience too, and in the south of England you'd get mocked for socks in sandals if a grown man. I do remember a fashion for wearing white ankle socks in white heels, way back in the 70s but it was a short lived phase, just one summer as far as I recall.(girls only)


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I copied this so many hours ago, I've forgotten where it came from. I can really identify with it though.
> ETA: came from Fan, I see.
> 
> *A Senior Trying To Set A Password*
> ...


 :XD: :XD: wicked!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, I can so identify with that posting. How many times do I need help and they ask me for password and I don't know and they can't help me. So funny and a true dilemma. Then you reset password and it says you can't use it because you've used it before. Well if it was what was in use, why didn't it work. :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD: Perhaps big thumbs on very tiny keys hit the wrong keys. :shock: :hunf:

I must read that to DH this morning. He will certainly appreciate it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I copied this so many hours ago, I've forgotten where it came from. I can really identify with it though.
> ETA: came from Fan, I see.
> 
> *A Senior Trying To Set A Password*
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> I think it's just that in some areas dogs are regarded as legitimate food! Like Guinea pigs in Peru, horses in France etc. There's an old saying in the north along the lines of "Everyone is crazy except me and thee, and I'm not so sure about thee ....."


Love that saying. I remember years ago not wanting to eat soup in a French Chinese restaurant as it said Pekinese soup and I thought it was made from a sweet little Pekinese dog. Of course it was referring to Peking, not the dog.....I think. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> We had difficulties with the young men/teens and other younger kids that taunt Sydney yesterday. Fortunately nothing too bad but really irritated me and poor Hannah is so worried that something will happen to him while she is away. Anyway, DH went and purchased a 4 camera security system this morning and installed it. At the click of a button I can now survey the back yard; it records also and has night vision. If they pull any more shenanigans I will have evidence for the police. So that settles that a bit.
> 
> Finished the 3rd cowl/kerchief using Sorlenna's new, soon to be released pattern. I'm findin it quite versatile when it comes to yarn weight and needle. This time I use a single stand of Stitch Nation Bamboo Ewe yarn and a size 11 needle. Living in such a warmer climate I really like the looser fit/drape. I also used two smaller beads dudring the bind off. I think I finally got a loose enough tension to my bind off this time too. Still haven't blocked it.


What a lovely photo of you and really like the cowl. Beautiful smile Gwen.

Sorry to hear the problem with the kids taunting Sydney still persists. Sounds like a good move to get the security camera.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I recently frogged the man's XL, double-strand and long-sleeved sweater I had made for Don nearly 15 year ago. Still need to separate the double strands of yarn and rewind them into balls. I will not be doing that bit again as he declined to wear it because it was too warm. Go figure--when that it what he asked for in the first place.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Oh my, you certainly have my sympathies. After that, I think the next sweater would be for me. Oh, I mean for YOU. Well, it could be for me. :thumbup: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2016/04/21/princess-charlotte-cuddles-up-on-the-queen-s-lap-in-stunning-new-90th-birthday-photo.html
> 
> I have retrieved from Trash, one of the articles I was referring to.
> 
> ETA, the reference to George's socks is a little way down.


What a fabulous photo. The Queen looks so happy and the children all adorable. I don't find the socks disconcerting at all on a little boy. Maybe because I lived in Germany 8 yrs., but admit I like my sandals without socks, however, if I can certainly understand wanting to show off our handiwork with hand knit socks. Guess I'm showing my age, but I thought little girls wearing socks with frills was desired. No matter what any reporter says, it is a beautiful photo.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear, and that was morning. Serena is such a darling!


I think the nurse is going to ask doctor for medication to help mum with anxiety or whatever it is.... her dementia seems to have progressed a bit and she gets more confused and anxious sometimes..... 

And yes Serena sure is!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry to hear niece's surgery had to be postponed. Does make you question if the "right hand knows what the left hand is doing" sometimes when the ones in charge "forget" a procedure. Do keep us posted.


I agree fully..... its called communication and it seems to getting scarce like common sense!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so envious (but in a good way) that you will get to meet Kate. How wonderful. When are you going; I forget. Tell you DH happy birthday!
> 
> I was honored to get to test knit Sorlenna's pattern. I've made almost 3 of them now. The first one I bound off too tightly. The second one I used a slightly large needle to help with that. The 3rd one now I've used #4 yarn verses #5 just to try out; almost finished bind off adding beads now. Love the pattern! A very, very quick knit. Here's a picture of my second one. (not blocked yet) She said I could post it. As usual, my poor photography hits; also closed my eyes in selfie...pft! Also on third one the beads are more visible; I think I've got it down now and will post it later. I really encourage folks to get this pattern when she makes it available. I'm making a bunch to give as gifts....once I finally iron out my knitting goofs.


Well done Gwen! And you look great. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here it is Julie mags7


I hope everything is going ok for them.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That explains it, no "upper class" here :lol: just country bumpkins :lol:


LOL... here too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Love that Julie, am still giggling reading it on here! It really appeals to my wicked sense of humour.


It appealed to mine, too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Lovely gloves, Julie. Thanks for showing us here (don't do FB)!


 :thumbup: Fair enough- I don't do it a lot- takes such a lot of time- like I've never really got into Pinterest.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, I can so identify with that posting. How many times do I need help and they ask me for password and I don't know and they can't help me. So funny and a true dilemma. Then you reset password and it says you can't use it because you've used it before. Well if it was what was in use, why didn't it work. :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD: Perhaps big thumbs on very tiny keys hit the wrong keys. :shock: :hunf:
> 
> I must read that to DH this morning. He will certainly appreciate it!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Beautiful wreaths, Busyworkerbee!


busyworkerbee said:


> The front 4 are the ones DM and I. Left to right Dm, artificial flowers, next me, crocheted, next DM, crocheted, last me, crocheted.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Daralene, have the best time ever, on your trip!!!!


Cashmeregma said:


> Trying to get some yarn wound for the trip. Got some for socks for DH. Yup, another pair since it's his birthday tomorrow. His sweater will have to wait till trip is over. Gorgeous day here today and hope it keeps up like this for our flight. So excited. Heard from Kate that we can definitely do lunch and I will get to meet one of "the girls." What an honor for me. Closer and closer and I think I will never feel ready. Now that I'm older there are so many more things that I need to take. LOL. I'll get back to winding that yarn now but had to take a bit of a stretch.
> 
> Nice to see friends back. Hi Kiwi!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> The whole article was cute - I think it was sweet; They all sure look alike and I love the frilly top socks - wore them with white shoes on Sundays in the summer.


 :thumbup: And my princess Serena has white frilly socks!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I love the shorts and socks on the little guys. He is adorable and looks a lot like his Gram!


Swedenme said:


> He seems to always wear shorts with long socks . There is a cute set of pictures taken to go on new stamps I think he looks cute


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What a fabulous photo. The Queen looks so happy and the children all adorable. I don't find the socks disconcerting at all on a little boy. Maybe because I lived in Germany 8 yrs., but admit I like my sandals without socks, however, if I can certainly understand wanting to show off our handiwork with hand knit socks. Guess I'm showing my age, but I thought little girls wearing socks with frills was desired. No matter what any reporter says, it is a beautiful photo.


I thought so, too! I also like the one of the Monarch with her three Heirs, with George standing on a block to bring his head into line with dad, granddad, and GGranny. He looks a sunny little soul. This one they are using for stamps.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I heard on the morning news that the robe is sold out, and many backorders, since the photo came out


Lurker 2 said:


> I guess not when you're meeting the President of the US!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I think the nurse is going to ask doctor for medication to help mum with anxiety or whatever it is.... her dementia seems to have progressed a bit and she gets more confused and anxious sometimes.....
> 
> And yes Serena sure is!


Hoping they find something to help her!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice knitting Gwen, and a lovely photo of you!


Gweniepooh said:


> I am so envious (but in a good way) that you will get to meet Kate. How wonderful. When are you going; I forget. Tell you DH happy birthday!
> 
> I was honored to get to test knit Sorlenna's pattern. I've made almost 3 of them now. The first one I bound off too tightly. The second one I used a slightly large needle to help with that. The 3rd one now I've used #4 yarn verses #5 just to try out; almost finished bind off adding beads now. Love the pattern! A very, very quick knit. Here's a picture of my second one. (not blocked yet) She said I could post it. As usual, my poor photography hits; also closed my eyes in selfie...pft! Also on third one the beads are more visible; I think I've got it down now and will post it later. I really encourage folks to get this pattern when she makes it available. I'm making a bunch to give as gifts....once I finally iron out my knitting goofs.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Great mitts, Julie!


Lurker 2 said:


> If others are wondering the photo of the gloves: I had omitted to post here-


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> We had difficulties with the young men/teens and other younger kids that taunt Sydney yesterday. Fortunately nothing too bad but really irritated me and poor Hannah is so worried that something will happen to him while she is away. Anyway, DH went and purchased a 4 camera security system this morning and installed it. At the click of a button I can now survey the back yard; it records also and has night vision. If they pull any more shenanigans I will have evidence for the police. So that settles that a bit.
> 
> Finished the 3rd cowl/kerchief using Sorlenna's new, soon to be released pattern. I'm findin it quite versatile when it comes to yarn weight and needle. This time I use a single stand of Stitch Nation Bamboo Ewe yarn and a size 11 needle. Living in such a warmer climate I really like the looser fit/drape. I also used two smaller beads dudring the bind off. I think I finally got a loose enough tension to my bind off this time too. Still haven't blocked it.


Oh sorry to hear that those kids/teenagers are still tormenting. I hope you get them on the camera for the police. :evil:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I heard on the morning news that the robe is sold out, and many backorders, since the photo came out


It hopefully was a British one!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Great mitts, Julie!


Thanks!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, hope your friends DH improves but it sure doesn't sound good if he is still unresponsive.
> 
> Gwen, love the red cowl
> 
> ...


KAYE.... I meant to comment about your firends DH also.. so sad for all concerned.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I copied this so many hours ago, I've forgotten where it came from. I can really identify with it though.
> ETA: came from Fan, I see.
> 
> *A Senior Trying To Set A Password*
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I copied this so many hours ago, I've forgotten where it came from. I can really identify with it though.
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love the color and you are photogenic! I will have to try one when the pattern comes out.


Gweniepooh said:


> We had difficulties with the young men/teens and other younger kids that taunt Sydney yesterday. Fortunately nothing too bad but really irritated me and poor Hannah is so worried that something will happen to him while she is away. Anyway, DH went and purchased a 4 camera security system this morning and installed it. At the click of a button I can now survey the back yard; it records also and has night vision. If they pull any more shenanigans I will have evidence for the police. So that settles that a bit.
> 
> Finished the 3rd cowl/kerchief using Sorlenna's new, soon to be released pattern. I'm findin it quite versatile when it comes to yarn weight and needle. This time I use a single stand of Stitch Nation Bamboo Ewe yarn and a size 11 needle. Living in such a warmer climate I really like the looser fit/drape. I also used two smaller beads dudring the bind off. I think I finally got a loose enough tension to my bind off this time too. Still haven't blocked it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping they find something to help her!


Mmm me too. Its horrible seeing her fixated on something and agitated...I just want to her to be peaceful and calm again.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Yes...a popular British store for children...but I can't remember the name.


Lurker 2 said:


> It hopefully was a British one!?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

We had 27c today and the same again for the next couple of days... wow!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm me too. Its horrible seeing her fixated on something and agitated...I just want to her to be peaceful and calm again.


It is so hard when things are going badly for her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Yes...a popular British store for children...but I can't remember the name.


Just think they should support things British. Although I thought it was also a nice gesture that Catherine wore an Indian designed dress to wear to the Taj Mahal.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We had 27c today and the same again for the next couple of days... wow!!


You enjoy temperatures around that level, don't you?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You enjoy temperatures around that level, don't you?


Yep, I love it. It was just nice. I reckon it will be about our last burst of warm weather though...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And Fan was saying in conversation, earlier that to an NZ'er it showed that that person was English. (not a 100% accurate because Dad was a Scot through and through!) NZ'ers have much tougher feet because of going bare foot a lot of the time.


I go barefoot as much as possible too..been known to walk down a gravel road in barefeet and not be uncomfortable at all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> unlike gary's dad who wears dress shoes and dress socks with his bermudas. --- sam


That's how they wear them in Bermuda! When i worked the True Value convention shows while working there, we had several stores in Bermuda and the owners of those stores would always come to the meetings in suits with Bermuda shorts with dress shoes and socks. It's not a good look as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Prayers for SugarSugar's Mom and Carly's step Dad and to all who are in need. Gwen hope you're doing better and read on Facebook that your cousin is doing just fine. I think a rehab place is perfect for hip replacements - according to my sister who has had the hip replaced and brother who had a knee replaced == the hip has a lot less rehab.

Love to all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It was sad Sam. Do you know when this show's season started? If possible I think I'd like to watch previous shows in order to better understand what has and is taking place.


thewren said:


> grantchester was very sad tonight - had tears on my cheeks when it was over. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Been there before and almost done that! LOL


Lurker 2 said:


> I copied this so many hours ago, I've forgotten where it came from. I can really identify with it though.
> ETA: came from Fan, I see.
> 
> *A Senior Trying To Set A Password*
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH and I were talking about foods eaten in different countries and both of us said that if we did not know what the food was we would probably try it but couldn't if we knew what it was.

if


TNS said:


> I think it's just that in some areas dogs are regarded as legitimate food! Like Guinea pigs in Peru, horses in France etc. There's an old saying in the north along the lines of "Everyone is crazy except me and thee, and I'm not so sure about thee ....."


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think I missed the post about your friend Kaye and haven't found it. Or was this the post about Carly's Stepdad Sending prayers also.


sugarsugar said:


> KAYE.... I meant to comment about your firends DH also.. so sad for all concerned.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna said she would be releasing it soon so hopefully you will be able to get it through Ravelry.



oneapril said:


> Love the color and you are photogenic! I will have to try one when the pattern comes out.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

budasha said:


> Were you able to stay long in Grenada? I have friends living there and when we stopped at Grenada, we had to be ferried to shore, which was disappointing. We weren't able to spend as much time there as had originally planned.


We were in Granada the morning and part of the afternoon. We docked so didn't have to be ferried.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so envious (but in a good way) that you will get to meet Kate. How wonderful. When are you going; I forget. Tell you DH happy birthday!
> 
> I was honored to get to test knit Sorlenna's pattern. I've made almost 3 of them now. The first one I bound off too tightly. The second one I used a slightly large needle to help with that. The 3rd one now I've used #4 yarn verses #5 just to try out; almost finished bind off adding beads now. Love the pattern! A very, very quick knit. Here's a picture of my second one. (not blocked yet) She said I could post it. As usual, my poor photography hits; also closed my eyes in selfie...pft! Also on third one the beads are more visible; I think I've got it down now and will post it later. I really encourage folks to get this pattern when she makes it available. I'm making a bunch to give as gifts....once I finally iron out my knitting goofs.


Very nice Gwen. Great smile too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> If others are wondering the photo of the gloves: I had omitted to post here-


Love the gloves, particularly like the purple colour.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just think they should support things British. Although I thought it was also a nice gesture that Catherine wore an Indian designed dress to wear to the Taj Mahal.


Well she is Queen of a number of countries not just including India so wearing something from the other countries is also important


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We had 27c today and the same again for the next couple of days... wow!!


Similar here- lovely isn't it?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> We were in Granada the morning and part of the afternoon. We docked so didn't have to be ferried.


What was your favorite part of the trip (besides not having to cook or clean)....I'm anxious to go on another one - it's been about 7-8 years since we took a quick one to Key West and Cozumel - talk about drinkers on that one! But, they didn't bother us.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I go barefoot as much as possible too..been known to walk down a gravel road in barefeet and not be uncomfortable at all.


I've always gone barefoot (or socks in winter) but have found my Achilles plays up less when I have something with a small heel so no more barefeet. Mind you it's probably better with all the works going on here to not be in barefeet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> What was your favorite part of the trip (besides not having to cook or clean)....I'm anxious to go on another one - it's been about 7-8 years since we took a quick one to Key West and Cozumel - talk about drinkers on that one! But, they didn't bother us.


I've tried to point out to David that the drinkers tend to be out and about when we are safely tucked up in our cabin and sleeping it all off while we are up and about.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought so, too! I also like the one of the Monarch with her three Heirs, with George standing on a block to bring his head into line with dad, granddad, and GGranny. He looks a sunny little soul. This one they are using for stamps.


Have you seen this one then Julie . The queen with 2 of her grandchildren to the left and her great grandchildren . Note the socks which I personally think are great :lol:

Oops just noticed you have seen it oh well worth another look :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We had difficulties with the young men/teens and other younger kids that taunt Sydney yesterday. Fortunately nothing too bad but really irritated me and poor Hannah is so worried that something will happen to him while she is away. Anyway, DH went and purchased a 4 camera security system this morning and installed it. At the click of a button I can now survey the back yard; it records also and has night vision. If they pull any more shenanigans I will have evidence for the police. So that settles that a bit.
> 
> Finished the 3rd cowl/kerchief using Sorlenna's new, soon to be released pattern. I'm findin it quite versatile when it comes to yarn weight and needle. This time I use a single stand of Stitch Nation Bamboo Ewe yarn and a size 11 needle. Living in such a warmer climate I really like the looser fit/drape. I also used two smaller beads dudring the bind off. I think I finally got a loose enough tension to my bind off this time too. Still haven't blocked it.


Even prettier than the last one. How awful that Sydney is being tormented. Hopefully the camera will deter the teens.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I copied this so many hours ago, I've forgotten where it came from. I can really identify with it though.
> ETA: came from Fan, I see.
> 
> *A Senior Trying To Set A Password*
> ...


I can relate :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> That's my experience too, and in the south of England you'd get mocked for socks in sandals if a grown man. I do remember a fashion for wearing white ankle socks in white heels, way back in the 70s but it was a short lived phase, just one summer as far as I recall.(girls only)


I always cringed when I saw that.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> What was your favorite part of the trip (besides not having to cook or clean)....I'm anxious to go on another one - it's been about 7-8 years since we took a quick one to Key West and Cozumel - talk about drinkers on that one! But, they didn't bother us.


All the islands were a little different and very interesting. My mentioning wanting to see Aruba was what instigated this trip so I better say Aruba and the butterfly farm. Yes, it seems that some people think the purpose of a cruise is to drink, but like you they didn't bother us.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> We were in Granada the morning and part of the afternoon. We docked so didn't have to be ferried.


Hope you bought some of the spices. It is known as the Spice Island.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hope you bought some of the spices. It is known as the Spice Island.


Yes, I did.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have you seen this one then Julie . The queen with 2 of her grandchildren to the left and her great grandchildren . Note the socks which I personally think are great :lol:
> 
> Oops just noticed you have seen it oh well worth another look :lol:


What a lovely picture! I haven't seen it before. I think the socks look good on the small ones.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Here is a bit of fun to give everyone a smile . Went to thirsk this morning which is a lovely town not far from me . Jame Herriot the vet from the books and tv show all creatures great and small lived there . Well the tour de Yorkshire cycling race is coming through here soon and the knitting ladies of thirsk decided to brighten the place up for them . Sure made me smile on the grey cold day


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Yes, I did.


I would love to go back there....maybe one day

Caught up so I'm off to have breakfast.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I would love to go back there....maybe one day
> 
> Caught up so I'm off to have breakfast.


And I'm caught up and heading to bed!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've always gone barefoot (or socks in winter) but have found my Achilles plays up less when I have something with a small heel so no more barefeet. Mind you it's probably better with all the works going on here to not be in barefeet.


Probably not a good idea to be going barefoot where there are nails, staples, etc. around.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I always cringed when I saw that.


Wasn't that a Madonna (not the blessed one, but the singer) thing?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a bit of fun to give everyone a smile . Went to thirsk this morning which is a lovely town not far from me . Jame Herriot the vet from the books and tv show all creatures great and small lived there . Well the tour de Yorkshire cycling race is coming through here soon and the knitting ladies of thirsk decided to brighten the place up for them . Sure made me smile on the grey cold day


That's fantastic - and quite a lot of work!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Have you seen this one then Julie . The queen with 2 of her grandchildren to the left and her great grandchildren . Note the socks which I personally think are great :lol:
> 
> Oops just noticed you have seen it oh well worth another look :lol:


Had too giggle when I first saw this photo with one of her GGneices holding GGM's handbag.

It's nearly as big as she is, LOL!

The Queen is never normally without her handbag. Whenever you see photos of her, she always has a handbag on her arm.

Its as if this little girl is telling everyone, "Look, I'm guarding/holding GGM's handbag and GGM's handbag is STILL in the photo". LOL!

I'm just picturing this little GGneice following in GGM footsteps when she's older, meaning always with a handbag on her arm, LOL!

Love all the pictures that have been posted online celebrating the Queens 90th BD.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's fantastic - and quite a lot of work!


It really made me and lots of other people smile as they have done everywhere down the lanes past the old church and the trees in the fields as you go into thirsk as well


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Had too giggle when I first saw this photo with one of her GGneices holding GGM's handbag.
> 
> It's nearly as big as she is, LOL!
> 
> ...


It is a great picture and you are right she does look as if she is guarding grannies hand bag


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Love that saying. I remember years ago not wanting to eat soup in a French Chinese restaurant as it said Pekinese soup and I thought it was made from a sweet little Pekinese dog. Of course it was referring to Peking, not the dog.....I think. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :lol: :lol:

We were in a Chinese resturant in Vancouver, got lost & ended up in Chinatown, went in there, entire menu was Chinese, waitress said she wouod bring us a combination dinner. One of the several weird things we go was chicken feet, needless to say, we didn't eat those, Lord only knows what was in the rest of it!
When I was a kid, Italian immigrants used to come from Toronto to our farm & buy lambs, they would butcher them at the farm before taking them away. They used to catch the blood in a pail, wash the intestines & keep many other parts that would have gone to the bush were we butchering. Mom used to say, the only part they didn't eat was the Baaaa.  :shock:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I go barefoot as much as possible too..been known to walk down a gravel road in barefeet and not be uncomfortable at all.


I go barefoot most of the summer around home, drives my DH nuts but I've done it my whole life. Unless it's raining, I don't wear anything but sandals from spring to fall when I leave home -( except when on the motorcycle where. DH wouldn't let me on without boots)& no socks :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's how they wear them in Bermuda! When i worked the True Value convention shows while working there, we had several stores in Bermuda and the owners of those stores would always come to the meetings in suits with Bermuda shorts with dress shoes and socks. It's not a good look as far as I'm concerned.


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown: I agree, shorts dont belong with suits or socks with shorts on men

My DH doesn't own shorts or sandals, his idea of lake wear is jeans & work boots to keep the sand out :roll: :shock: Don't know how he stands it in the heat!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cathy, I hope they can find some meds to keep your mom less anxious. Dementia is so hard on the family seeing their lived one fade away.

Sonja, live the photos, there is sure a resemblance between all grands & great grands, a cute bunch.
Great street decorations, especially the "Bobby"

Julie, that password joke is so right, they drive me insane!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> We were in a Chinese resturant in Vancouver, got lost & ended up in Chinatown, went in there, entire menu was Chinese, waitress said she wouod bring us a combination dinner. One of the several weird things we go was chicken feet, needless to say, we didn't eat those, Lord only knows what was in the rest of it!
> When I was a kid, Italian immigrants used to come from Toronto to our farm & buy lambs, they would butcher them at the farm before taking them away. They used to catch the blood in a pail, wash the intestines & keep many other parts that would have gone to the bush were we butchering. Mom used to say, the only part they didn't eat was the Baaaa.  :shock:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, prayers for Roseanne and Fermine.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I recently frogged the man's XL, double-strand and long-sleeved sweater I had made for Don nearly 15 year ago. Still need to separate the double strands of yarn and rewind them into balls. I will not be doing that bit again as he declined to wear it because it was too warm. Go figure--when that it what he asked for in the first place.
> 
> Ohio Joy


This is why on the rare occasion he asks me to knit something, I ask three or four times, are you sure you want it this way? I think the motorcycle mitts went through at least three attempts...at least they were a small project!

I got it frogged and am now thinking of ways to reincarnate the pattern. I have a couple of ideas but have a couple other things to finish up first.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, you are looking beautiful.
Strawberry4u, good to see your post.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wasn't that a Madonna (not the blessed one, but the singer) thing?


I think you're right. I do remember seeing her with socks and heels.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Had too giggle when I first saw this photo with one of her GGneices holding GGM's handbag.
> 
> It's nearly as big as she is, LOL!
> 
> ...


I've often wondered what she carries in it besides a tube of lipstick.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbdown: :thumbdown: I agree, shorts dont belong with suits or socks with shorts on men
> 
> My DH doesn't own shorts or sandals, his idea of lake wear is jeans & work boots to keep the sand out :roll: :shock: Don't know how he stands it in the heat!


DH wouldn't wear sandals either until I found out that they just don't make many styles for size 16 feet...I found a pair of Birkenstock (on eBay for far less than you'd expect) for him and he was then a convert. He still would rather wear shoes - he especially needs something with some arch support otherwise his knees and/or back really begin to hurt. That's a very good reason in my book.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, forgot to say how pretty your gloves are. 
Sonja, love the yarn bombing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, I love it. It was just nice. I reckon it will be about our last burst of warm weather though...


I am happier at 23*, but we are now cooling to 14 or less at night.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I go barefoot as much as possible too..been known to walk down a gravel road in barefeet and not be uncomfortable at all.


No way could I walk on gravel!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Love the gloves, particularly like the purple colour.


The purple ones match beautifully a cowl I have knitted, (shown partly done) I am looking forward to wearing them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have you seen this one then Julie . The queen with 2 of her grandchildren to the left and her great grandchildren . Note the socks which I personally think are great :lol:
> 
> Oops just noticed you have seen it oh well worth another look :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It is a lovely photo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a bit of fun to give everyone a smile . Went to thirsk this morning which is a lovely town not far from me . Jame Herriot the vet from the books and tv show all creatures great and small lived there . Well the tour de Yorkshire cycling race is coming through here soon and the knitting ladies of thirsk decided to brighten the place up for them . Sure made me smile on the grey cold day


They've had fun!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> I've often wondered what she carries in it besides a tube of lipstick.


A spare pair of tights (panty hose) I believe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cathy, I hope they can find some meds to keep your mom less anxious. Dementia is so hard on the family seeing their lived one fade away.
> 
> Sonja, live the photos, there is sure a resemblance between all grands & great grands, a cute bunch.
> Great street decorations, especially the "Bobby"
> ...


Especially when they won't accept certain characters or symbols!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, forgot to say how pretty your gloves are.
> Sonja, love the yarn bombing.


Thanks, Joy!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Caught up at last. I haven't had much free time lately, had a busy week last week working, then the weekend at DDs. Had a wonderful time on Friday evening, went to a talk at DGSs school by Michael Foale the first British astronaut. He was fascinating, I'm sure every young person in that room went home with ambitions to become an astronaut. If I could turn the clock back about 60 years, might have been there myself! Back home last night and I'm enjoying a really lazy day at home today. Reading, knitting, catching up here. I did manage to pop out for about an hour to get a bit of shopping to make sure I didn't starve. 
Too much to comment on all but sending love and healing wishes to all that need them. Thanks to Sam and summary ladies as always. I'm off now to catch up on this weeks recipes.

ps Would never have thought a picture of a bunch of cute kids and their granny could generate such a conversation about socks!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> A spare pair of tights (panty hose) I believe.


Never thought about that but it does make sense for her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The purple ones match beautifully a cowl I have knitted, (shown partly done) I am looking forward to wearing them.


Looks like a lovely cowl too. Are those cables?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Looks like a lovely cowl too. Are those cables?


It is a leaf pattern, but looks awfully like bubble wrap!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

When we were in Singapore servicemen and business men had to wear long socks and formal shoes with their shorts when on duty. 
Seems that reporter was short of words for his column if that was all he could write about.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so envious (but in a good way) that you will get to meet Kate. How wonderful. When are you going; I forget. Tell you DH happy birthday!
> 
> I was honored to get to test knit Sorlenna's pattern. I've made almost 3 of them now. The first one I bound off too tightly. The second one I used a slightly large needle to help with that. The 3rd one now I've used #4 yarn verses #5 just to try out; almost finished bind off adding beads now. Love the pattern! A very, very quick knit. Here's a picture of my second one. (not blocked yet) She said I could post it. As usual, my poor photography hits; also closed my eyes in selfie...pft! Also on third one the beads are more visible; I think I've got it down now and will post it later. I really encourage folks to get this pattern when she makes it available. I'm making a bunch to give as gifts....once I finally iron out my knitting goofs.


Those are great! you look great in them too.

Sorlenna, please let us know when you have the pattern posted on ravelry, I'm definitely buying that one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny - i think we have all had that happen at least once. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I copied this so many hours ago, I've forgotten where it came from. I can really identify with it though.
> ETA: came from Fan, I see.
> 
> *A Senior Trying To Set A Password*


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds wonderful but I would never get my DH on a ship


I could get mine on one if there were fishing poles involved. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Monday 25 April '16

today is Malaria Day. Malaria Day reflects on the progress that the Global Community has made in eradicating and controlling the spread of this disease. The day also allows for the Global Community which made remarkable progress in fighting Malaria to re-group and help to fight and control other infectious diseases.

Malaria is spread by the bite of an infected mosquito and can leave a person feeling feverish and have the chills. Malaria Day is a get together of people to partake in activities and to carry on investing for the future in order to defeat Malaria. Malaria Day is celebrated by every kind of people across the globe and is a strong group of people who can make change!

The best way to help and celebrate Malaria Day would be to get together with friends and family and help invest in the future of defeating Malaria and regroup to fight other infection

today is Hug A Plumber Day. Most of us take plumbing for granted  running water, hot water on demand, and the complex systems of piping that keep things ticking over for us in the background are easy to forget about it. Hug A Plumber Day encourages us to recognize the ingenuity, hard work and skills of plumbers everywhere  because who knows when youll spring a leak.

today is DNA Day.

Although DNA Day was made into an official observance by the U.S. Congress, it is the NGHRI (National Human Genome Research Institute) who seem to organise events and speakers to go into halls and speak to both students and the general public who wish to find out more about DNA. The day commemorates the 50 year anniversary of James Watson and Francis Cricks discovery (and published article) of the Double Helix, as well as the completion of the Genome Project which took 13 years to complete.

The Human Genome Project was completed in April 2003 and this day is to honour that, as well as the discovery of the Double Helix.

Oprah Winfrey revealed that she briefly dated who in the 1980s?

Pat Sajak
Michael Bolton
Roger Ebert
Tom Selleck

After an online vote in 2011, Toyota announced that the official plural of Prius was Prii.

April 25
1976 - Tim Duncan
1969 - Renee Zellweger
1940 - Al Pacino

April 25, 1990
The Hubble Space Telescope was deployed from the space shuttle Discovery.

Answer: Film critic Roger Ebert and TV titan Oprah Winfrey dated in the 1980s. Although their romance never blossomed, Oprah revealed that it was Roger Ebert who convinced her to go into syndicationwhile they were on a date! Roger took Oprah to a movie on their first date, and then he treated her to dinner at the Hamburger Hamlet. Over dinner, the movie critic persuaded her to sign a syndication deal with King World. Ebert predicted that she would generate 40 times as much revenue as his television show, At the Movies. Oprah ended up with a media empire, and Ebert married Chaz Hammelsmith in 1992, suggesting it all worked out for the best.

Which woman will replace Andrew Jackson on the $20 bill in 2020?

Rosa Parks
Susan B. Anthony
Eleanor Roosevelt
Harriet Tubman

Answer: On Wednesday, Treasury Secretary Jacob J. Lew announced that black abolitionist leader Harriet Tubman will appear on the front of the $20 bill, relocating the slaveholding former president Andrew Jackson to its rear. The changes were announced as part of a historic overhaul of U.S. currency aimed at addressing Americas legacy of slavery and gender inequality. Harriet Tubman was a former slave who helped scores of other slaves escape to freedom. Tubman will be the first woman honored on paper currency since Martha Washingtons portrait briefly graced the $1 silver certificate in the late 19th century. "With this decision, our currency will now tell more of our story and reflect the contributions of women as well as men to our great democracy," Lew said in a letter to the American people.

5 Trivia Questions about the Hubble Space Telescope April 25, 2016

On April 25, 1990, the Hubble Space Telescope was deployed into orbit from the payload bay of the Space Shuttle Discovery. On the anniversary of this milestone in space exploration, try your luck with our trivia questions to see how much you know about the telescope and what it has added to human knowledge about the worlds around us.

How Far above the Earth's Surface Is the Hubble's Orbit?

The Hubble Space Telescope orbits high above the surface of the Earth. The crew of the Space Shuttle Discovery deployed the Hubble into low Earth orbit roughly 340 miles above the Earth's surface. Its orbit positions the Hubble in a portion of the Earth's atmosphere known as the thermosphere, the second-highest band of the atmosphere and one that is relatively free of the visual distortions found at lower levels of the atmosphere.

How Fast Is the Hubble Moving?

The space telescope orbits the Earth at a speed of roughly 5 miles per second, which means that its passage over the United States would take only about 10 minutes. That works out to roughly 17,000 miles per hour. Each of the telescope's near-circular orbits of the Earth takes approximately 97 minutes. The Hubble has traveled well over 3 billion miles thus far and is expected to keep orbiting the Earth until sometime between 2030 and 2040, according to projections by the National Aeronautics and Space Administration.

For Whom Is the Space Telescope Named?

The orbiting space telescope is named for American astronomer Edwin P. Hubble, who is credited with making some of the most significant discoveries in modern astronomy. One of his earlier discoveries was made while he was serving on the staff of California's Mount Wilson Observatory. He was able to demonstrate that some of the distant, faint clouds of light in the universe were actually entire galaxies, not unlike our own Milky Way. However, his most important discovery came in 1929 when he determined that the farther from Earth a galaxy is, the faster it appears to be moving away. According to HubbleSite.org, this concept of an ever-expanding universe "formed the basis of the Big Bang theory, which states that the universe began with an intense burst of energy at a single moment in time -- and has been expanding ever since."

What Flaw in the Telescope Was Discovered Shortly After Deployment?

In reviewing the first images captured by the Hubble and beamed back to Earth, scientists immediately detected a problem with the telescope's optical system. Although the images were superior to those taken by ground-based telescopes, the final focus was not as sharp as expected and overall image quality was far less than had been expected. After a careful analysis of the images, scientists determined that the telescope's primary mirror had been ground to the wrong configuration. Once they had pinpointed the mirror's flaw, scientists designed corrective optic fixes that were successfully installed on the Hubble during a December 1993 servicing mission.

What Are Some of the Telescope's Most Significant Discoveries?

The Hubble has provided Earth-bound astronomers with an observatory in space that gives them a far better look at the immensity of the universe. Although the Hubble's discoveries would fill volumes, perhaps its greatest achievement has been to help science pinpoint the approximate age of the universe, which has now been determined to be about 13.8 billion years, give or take 3 percent. The space telescope also helped astronomers to determine that while the expansion of the universe did gradually decelerate during its first 8 billion years of existence, it began picking up speed again after that point in time. Other images captured by the Hubble indicate that the rate of star formation within the universe peaked when the universe was relatively young, or about 500 million years old.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> When we were in Singapore servicemen and business men had to wear long socks and formal shoes with their shorts when on duty.
> Seems that reporter was short of words for his column if that was all he could write about.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I recently frogged the man's XL, double-strand and long-sleeved sweater I had made for Don nearly 15 year ago. Still need to separate the double strands of yarn and rewind them into balls. I will not be doing that bit again as he declined to wear it because it was too warm. Go figure--when that it what he asked for in the first place.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I remember that. I told David if he doesn't wear it, I'm going to. 
Of course he's been razzing me about making a wool sweater going into summer. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> tons of healing energy to surround fermine in warm healing goodness. --- sam


Thank you, I haven't heard any updates, so I'm probably going erroneously on the thought process that no news is good news, or at least not horrible news.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not sure that I would get mine on one either. He is convinced that only drinkers go on them- despite the fact that the only peopleI know who have gone on one aren't drinkers- including his MIL and wife and daughters!


 :shock: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats not sounding hopeful for a good recovery unfortunately . And for her to be looking after his Mum as well just makes things even tougher for her. She needs the extra help thats for sure.


Yes, I'm afraid the longer he's unresponsive, the less chance that he's going to come out of it. 
Her sister lives at the end of the street too, I think she is still there anyway, and she will help where she can.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Even stranger to me is the reference to the girls bizarre frilly socks- exactly the type of socks I would expect to see on girls of that age with little frilly tops. Maybe the writer has a thing about socks- maybe we should send some of the more outrageous knitted socks to him? Or just photos of them and see how he responds.


 :thumbup: Great idea. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm not sure cell phones have any common sense. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I agree fully..... its called communication and it seems to getting scarce like common sense!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pinterest if fine if you are looking for something specific - you will find a lot of ideas. you can also waste a lot of time if you are not careful. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Fair enough- I don't do it a lot- takes such a lot of time- like I've never really got into Pinterest.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think this was the second season. check out netflix or if your television has 'on demand' the might be there. it was just sad to see gordie and the vicar being at odds at the end - i'm not sure things will ever be the same between them which is also sad. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> It was sad Sam. Do you know when this show's season started? If possible I think I'd like to watch previous shows in order to better understand what has and is taking place.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

fabulous knitting - i like the policeman. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here is a bit of fun to give everyone a smile . Went to thirsk this morning which is a lovely town not far from me . Jame Herriot the vet from the books and tv show all creatures great and small lived there . Well the tour de Yorkshire cycling race is coming through here soon and the knitting ladies of thirsk decided to brighten the place up for them . Sure made me smile on the grey cold day


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and a very expensive bag. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Had too giggle when I first saw this photo with one of her GGneices holding GGM's handbag.
> 
> It's nearly as big as she is, LOL!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a kerchif? --- sam



budasha said:


> I've often wondered what she carries in it besides a tube of lipstick.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks lovely julie - what pattern are you using? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The purple ones match beautifully a cowl I have knitted, (shown partly done) I am looking forward to wearing them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

another beautiful day in northwest ohio. not quite as warm as yesterday but still warm enough to have the door and some windows open. supposedly sometime tonight it is to rain - sure doesn't look like it now - partly cloudy with blue here and there and still plenty of sunlight and almost six o'clock in the evening. 

the mower they bought saturday fits in the bed of the truck if you back it on. i don't ever expect to do that. however - gary is at phyllis's tonight mowing her yard. think he wil do that all summer. she is getting of an age when pushing a mower should not be her job. the grandchildren can never find time to go mow for her so this is the best solution. i don't ever intend to mow her yard - i am sure i wuld bugger it up somehow. lol

did i tell you my sock in off the needles and i have almost an inch of ribbing done on it's mate. the kitchner stitch doesn't look too bad for my first time and mitacles- the sock fits. 

think i will go knit for a bit. --- sam


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I had a good day today. Met Tony my youngest son in town. Went for a good lunch at Zizzi, then some clothes shopping, home and then we both went to see the new wood flooring in oldest sons new kitchen. Went our separate ways then. Home, inti pj's, phoned my sister who is seeming to fight off her infection. My prayers for all in need, and best wishes to all. Good that you are better this week Sam. The weather has turned wet and wintry again here, we did get rather wet while out so glad to get indoors and settled. Take care all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that looks lovely julie - what pattern are you using? --- sam


I adapted the leaf pattern for the Leila Shrug, which is on Ravelry, so I could knit it in the round.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Liz.


budasha said:


> Very nice Gwen. Great smile too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

These did put a smile on my face; quite delightful! Wish there would be a yarn bombing somewhere here to participate in. It would be so much fun.



Swedenme said:


> Here is a bit of fun to give everyone a smile . Went to thirsk this morning which is a lovely town not far from me . Jame Herriot the vet from the books and tv show all creatures great and small lived there . Well the tour de Yorkshire cycling race is coming through here soon and the knitting ladies of thirsk decided to brighten the place up for them . Sure made me smile on the grey cold day


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And do we get a picture of the sock?



thewren said:


> another beautiful day in northwest ohio. not quite as warm as yesterday but still warm enough to have the door and some windows open. supposedly sometime tonight it is to rain - sure doesn't look like it now - partly cloudy with blue here and there and still plenty of sunlight and almost six o'clock in the evening.
> 
> the mower they bought saturday fits in the bed of the truck if you back it on. i don't ever expect to do that. however - gary is at phyllis's tonight mowing her yard. think he wil do that all summer. she is getting of an age when pushing a mower should not be her job. the grandchildren can never find time to go mow for her so this is the best solution. i don't ever intend to mow her yard - i am sure i wuld bugger it up somehow. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Did get some cleaning done today and am feeling quite frustrated. I know I must be careful to o overdo but since when is mopping one room (the kitchen) overdoing. My lower back is killing me now; took some muscle relaxers and pain meds. DH has gone to get some salon pas pads to put across my lower back too. It hurts to sit, walk, stand, get up and down from sitting, etc.. Spent the second half of the afternoon lying on the sofa I hurt so much. Just venting....at this rate of cleaning I'll never get the entire house or even half of it clean. Just stupidly frustrating. Oh well....pft! Pain meds starting to kick in so that will help. Had to get DH to get the chicken out of the oven. TTYL. DH home with the patch for my lower back and he's going to put it on now.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh Gwen that's not good at all you hurting yourself like that.
Do you have heat pads made from wheat or rice. They are great. You just make a long sausage shape from thick fabric, fill it with grains sew ends up. And put it in microwave on high 2 minutes. I sprinkle some lavender oil on it afterwards and it's very soothing. You can put them in freezer too if you like. 
Love your new cowl too!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Did get some cleaning done today and am feeling quite frustrated. I know I must be careful to o overdo but since when is mopping one room (the kitchen) overdoing. My lower back is killing me now; took some muscle relaxers and pain meds. DH has gone to get some salon pas pads to put across my lower back too. It hurts to sit, walk, stand, get up and down from sitting, etc.. Spent the second half of the afternoon lying on the sofa I hurt so much. Just venting....at this rate of cleaning I'll never get the entire house or even half of it clean. Just stupidly frustrating. Oh well....pft! Pain meds starting to kick in so that will help. Had to get DH to get the chicken out of the oven. TTYL. DH home with the patch for my lower back and he's going to put it on now.


Sorry you are hurting, Gwen, I find those Salonpas patches work wonders. here they are very expensive locally so I buy the small ones, 2X3 inches on EBay for less than $20/140 patches & that includes shipping. I use them on my shoulders.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Aother grey, cool day here. 
I got DH to help me move furniture in the spare room so I can paint.the wall behind the bed. The GKs knocked a big chnk out of the dark green pant so it sticks out like a sore thumb. I patched that a few days ago but when we moved the bed I found a few more little spots in need of fixing so they are done, will snad & prime them after supper.

I had sent one of my quilts to the long arm quilter, the Dresden plate one, I usually do all my own but didn't know how to do this one. My friend was going to Meadow Lake this morning to pick up her quilt so I went along as mine was to be done but it She is coming to s Wuilt show in s nearby town on Saturday so She will bring it there & someone will pick it up for me.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I was moving furniture today too! We needed to replace the mattress so had to drag the old one out and the new one in--it was really interesting, as it came "vacuum packed" in a small box and it's slowly "inflating" as it's out in the air. We'll see if it's more comfortable--I could really use a good night's sleep for a change.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie that's a great idea, takes the hard work out of quilting process.
Will look forward to seeing the result when you get it back.
I now have 3 babies to make something for, twins in September and one more in November. Maybe I should do some baby quilts, as haven't exercised my skills with that for 3 years or more. My preference is for appliqué, but the baby blocks diamonds are a good one too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG....I almost forgot to post this good news! DH's stress test came back and he is in great shape; no heart issues at all. Doing the happy dance for sure now!

Pan meds, muscle relaxer and salonpas has kicked in and back is feeling better. Think I"m going to call it an early night. I am determined to do some more cleaning/purging tomorrow. Don't expect to get a bunch done but every little bit will help. Thanks for letting me vent in earlier post. 

Oh, other good news.....talked to DB yesterday and he sounded tired but doing well. At home now. God is so good.

Sending healing prayers for all in need. traveling mercies for Daralee and her DH. A {{{{{{{{Big Hug for everyone!}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

So happy to hear the great news re Brantley and your DB, Gwen. You're right. God is so good to His children.

Ohio Joy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, glad to hear news Brantley and your DB. Rest tomorrow. I know it's frustrating. Now takes me a week to Spring clean a room. Use to do the whole house in a week.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Popping in for 5 min's while I'm drinking my green tea.
> Am able to get abreast for a few pages most weeks, always read Sam's recipe's and comments. Thanks always too KateB and others for the updates.
> 
> Today is the 1st time in weeks that I'm all alone, ha!
> ...


Hello, my friend! I have been thinking about you lately, wondering where you were. Glad to see you are busy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Dear friends of the tea party I have just written this little scribble in appreciation of how much it means to be a part of this great bunch of friends.
> 
> The Tea Party
> Welcome to our tea party held in cyberspace
> ...


Beautifully said!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Tami, much appreciated.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am only up to page 17, but need to go to bed. Hope to get back here tomorrow night.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when lexi gets home. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> And do we get a picture of the sock?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy gwen - maybe you should post an ad 'will knit for you - you clean my house'. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Did get some cleaning done today and am feeling quite frustrated. I know I must be careful to o overdo but since when is mopping one room (the kitchen) overdoing. My lower back is killing me now; took some muscle relaxers and pain meds. DH has gone to get some salon pas pads to put across my lower back too. It hurts to sit, walk, stand, get up and down from sitting, etc.. Spent the second half of the afternoon lying on the sofa I hurt so much. Just venting....at this rate of cleaning I'll never get the entire house or even half of it clean. Just stupidly frustrating. Oh well....pft! Pain meds starting to kick in so that will help. Had to get DH to get the chicken out of the oven. TTYL. DH home with the patch for my lower back and he's going to put it on now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is excellent news about brantley. don't you over do tomorrow gwen - baby steps -baby steps - it will get cleaned. good news about your brother also - maybe he will lose some weight which would help his health. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> OMG....I almost forgot to post this good news! DH's stress test came back and he is in great shape; no heart issues at all. Doing the happy dance for sure now!
> 
> Pan meds, muscle relaxer and salonpas has kicked in and back is feeling better. Think I"m going to call it an early night. I am determined to do some more cleaning/purging tomorrow. Don't expect to get a bunch done but every little bit will help. Thanks for letting me vent in earlier post.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I was moving furniture today too! We needed to replace the mattress so had to drag the old one out and the new one in--it was really interesting, as it came "vacuum packed" in a small box and it's slowly "inflating" as it's out in the air. We'll see if it's more comfortable--I could really use a good night's sleep for a change.


Is it one of those memory foam ones? We bought one for the camper as the original was like sleeping on the basement cement floor :shock: & it came like that. It's pretty comfy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Bonnie that's a great idea, takes the hard work out of quilting process.
> Will look forward to seeing the result when you get it back.
> I now have 3 babies to make something for, twins in September and one more in November. Maybe I should do some baby quilts, as haven't exercised my skills with that for 3 years or more. My preference is for appliqué, but the baby blocks diamonds are a good one too.


We made the block ones as a group project a couple of winters back, OMG what alot of work, so many tiny pieces. It turned out well but took forever.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG....I almost forgot to post this good news! DH's stress test came back and he is in great shape; no heart issues at all. Doing the happy dance for sure now!
> Pan meds, muscle relaxer and salonpas has kicked in and back is feeling better. Think I"m going to call it an early night. I am determined to do some more cleaning/purging tomorrow. Don't expect to get a bunch done but every little bit will help. Thanks for letting me vent in earlier post.
> Oh, other good news.....talked to DB yesterday and he sounded tired but doing well. At home now. God is so good.
> Sending healing prayers for all in need. traveling mercies for Daralee and her DH. A {{{{{{{{Big Hug for everyone!}}}}}}}}}}}


Great news that Brantley is well & your DB is doing better. Glad al the meds have you feeling better too.

I got my spots sanded & primed this evening, I'm trying to slowly get my house " whipped into shape"


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG....I almost forgot to post this good news! DH's stress test came back and he is in great shape; no heart issues at all. Doing the happy dance for sure now!
> 
> Pan meds, muscle relaxer and salonpas has kicked in and back is feeling better. Think I"m going to call it an early night. I am determined to do some more cleaning/purging tomorrow. Don't expect to get a bunch done but every little bit will help. Thanks for letting me vent in earlier post.
> 
> ...


So glad things are improving, and sorry you had such a lot of pain with your back. Do be extra cautious on the next cleaning session!! A big hug back.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We made the block ones as a group project a couple of winters back, OMG what alot of work, so many tiny pieces. It turned out well but took forever.


Saw a quilting hint on Pinterest yesterday to make mini square patchwork easier. The tiny squares were all carefully laid out onto a lightweight fusible interfacing, cut edges touching, then ironed to fuse. After that all vertical seams were sewn and cut open to press them. Then the horizontal seams were done the same way. Didn't save it but thought it was interesting.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Look what I woke up to this morning and it's still coming down big fat flakes
Please tell me I'm dreaming .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> I had a good day today. Met Tony my youngest son in town. Went for a good lunch at Zizzi, then some clothes shopping, home and then we both went to see the new wood flooring in oldest sons new kitchen. Went our separate ways then. Home, inti pj's, phoned my sister who is seeming to fight off her infection. My prayers for all in need, and best wishes to all. Good that you are better this week Sam. The weather has turned wet and wintry again here, we did get rather wet while out so glad to get indoors and settled. Take care all.


Sounds like you had a lovely day Mary . We have had a beautiful warm week of sitting out in the garden and Windows all open and then this week snow . More snow than we had all winter


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG....I almost forgot to post this good news! DH's stress test came back and he is in great shape; no heart issues at all. Doing the happy dance for sure now!
> 
> Pan meds, muscle relaxer and salonpas has kicked in and back is feeling better. Think I"m going to call it an early night. I am determined to do some more cleaning/purging tomorrow. Don't expect to get a bunch done but every little bit will help. Thanks for letting me vent in earlier post.
> 
> ...


That is double good fantastic news Gwen 
Now you just need to take care of yourself 
Shut the doors on the messy rooms and sit and relax . You know what your problem is don't you now that your vision is so good you can see all the dust :lol: think I'll keep my vision the way it is . No dust here :lol:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Look what I woke up to this morning and it's still coming down big fat flakes
> Please tell me I'm dreaming .


.......of a white Christmas? :shock: 
Bit overcast here but can see shafts of sunlight hitting the sea, not us


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> .......of a white Christmas? :shock:
> Bit overcast here but can see shafts of sunlight hitting the sea, not us


Morning Lin your picture is lovely very picturesque even if the sun is not shining . It's beautiful here to now everything is white and lots more coming down , just would have preferred it at Christmas


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I was moving furniture today too! We needed to replace the mattress so had to drag the old one out and the new one in--it was really interesting, as it came "vacuum packed" in a small box and it's slowly "inflating" as it's out in the air. We'll see if it's more comfortable--I could really use a good night's sleep for a change.


That's what I need a new mattress , my youngest has a lovely one on his bed it's not a memory one but something very similar and that's what I'm after the only trouble is think I need a new bed to go with it


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> another beautiful day in northwest ohio. not quite as warm as yesterday but still warm enough to have the door and some windows open. supposedly sometime tonight it is to rain - sure doesn't look like it now - partly cloudy with blue here and there and still plenty of sunlight and almost six o'clock in the evening.
> 
> the mower they bought saturday fits in the bed of the truck if you back it on. i don't ever expect to do that. however - gary is at phyllis's tonight mowing her yard. think he wil do that all summer. she is getting of an age when pushing a mower should not be her job. the grandchildren can never find time to go mow for her so this is the best solution. i don't ever intend to mow her yard - i am sure i wuld bugger it up somehow. lol
> 
> ...


At last the poor sock has been born after a very tough long gestation. Well done for keeping going. Hopefully the 2nd won't cause as much grief.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great news that Brantley is well & your DB is doing better. Glad al the meds have you feeling better too.
> 
> I got my spots sanded & primed this evening, I'm trying to slowly get my house " whipped into shape"


Me too , I've been getting tins of paint , got out some fabric I'm making into curtains and 2blinds one for bedroom and one for bathroom , plan to do bathroom , my bedroom , hall, and living room one by one . Just need to get motivated . Going to start with bathroom as that's the smallest


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Morning Lin your picture is lovely very picturesque even if the sun is not shining . It's beautiful here to now everything is white and lots more coming down , just would have preferred it at Christmas


Now it's raining, but no white stuff. Everyone gets excited if it snows here, all the schools close and the drivers have no idea what to do :shock: :shock:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> At last the poor sock has been born after a very tough long gestation. Well done for keeping going. Hopefully the 2nd won't cause as much grief.


And hope you don't have " second sock syndrome" Sam.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Did get some cleaning done today and am feeling quite frustrated. I know I must be careful to o overdo but since when is mopping one room (the kitchen) overdoing. My lower back is killing me now; took some muscle relaxers and pain meds. DH has gone to get some salon pas pads to put across my lower back too. It hurts to sit, walk, stand, get up and down from sitting, etc.. Spent the second half of the afternoon lying on the sofa I hurt so much. Just venting....at this rate of cleaning I'll never get the entire house or even half of it clean. Just stupidly frustrating. Oh well....pft! Pain meds starting to kick in so that will help. Had to get DH to get the chicken out of the oven. TTYL. DH home with the patch for my lower back and he's going to put it on now.


Thats not sounding good- as you say you need to be able to do abut more than that. Hopefully the meds will help.
Vicky has had a sore shoulder for a few days- was given muscle relaxants and pain meds as well. Fortunately only 24 hours of them was needed and she has a good store of frozen milk. And Elizabeth accepted a bottle from Vicky which was good. Looked after Elizabeth today while Vicky went to the physio. E is getting very much a Mummies girl already. Cried every time Vicky walked out the room prior to being put down for a sleep. Had her usual 45 minutes and then refused to go back to sleep. Lay in the cot very happily giving me huge grins not at all worried by Mums absence this time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG....I almost forgot to post this good news! DH's stress test came back and he is in great shape; no heart issues at all. Doing the happy dance for sure now!
> 
> Pan meds, muscle relaxer and salonpas has kicked in and back is feeling better. Think I"m going to call it an early night. I am determined to do some more cleaning/purging tomorrow. Don't expect to get a bunch done but every little bit will help. Thanks for letting me vent in earlier post.
> 
> ...


How wonderful that DH is fine and that DB is doing well. Much better start to the week (especially if the back was just a short term thing and is back to normal now).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Look what I woke up to this morning and it's still coming down big fat flakes
> Please tell me I'm dreaming .


Well unless you have photoshopped the picture you aren't dreaming! And winter should be gone by now. Makes a change to rain I guess! Whether an improvement I don't know.
Definitely prettier.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well unless you have photoshopped the picture you aren't dreaming! And winter should be gone by now. Makes a change to rain I guess! Whether an improvement I don't know.


Yes I much prefer snow to rain just not this time of year and would you believe we now have beautiful sunshine again . Nature sure can't make its mind up .


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I much prefer snow to rain just not this time of year and would you believe we now have beautiful sunshine again . Nature sure can't make its mind up .


I just added in that it was prettier at least. Our days are almost too warm for this time of April- but I am enjoying them. Around 29.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/1636430479920405/photos/a.1636431876586932.1073741828.1636430479920405/1781917872038331/?type=3

Saw this on Facebook-


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG....I almost forgot to post this good news! DH's stress test came back and he is in great shape; no heart issues at all. Doing the happy dance for sure now!
> 
> Pan meds, muscle relaxer and salonpas has kicked in and back is feeling better. Think I"m going to call it an early night. I am determined to do some more cleaning/purging tomorrow. Don't expect to get a bunch done but every little bit will help. Thanks for letting me vent in earlier post.
> 
> ...


Delighted to hear the news about Brantley and your brother! You take care of you too!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Did get some cleaning done today and am feeling quite frustrated. I know I must be careful to o overdo but since when is mopping one room (the kitchen) overdoing. My lower back is killing me now; took some muscle relaxers and pain meds. DH has gone to get some salon pas pads to put across my lower back too. It hurts to sit, walk, stand, get up and down from sitting, etc.. Spent the second half of the afternoon lying on the sofa I hurt so much. Just venting....at this rate of cleaning I'll never get the entire house or even half of it clean. Just stupidly frustrating. Oh well....pft! Pain meds starting to kick in so that will help. Had to get DH to get the chicken out of the oven. TTYL. DH home with the patch for my lower back and he's going to put it on now.


Oh Gwen that doesn't sound good at all. I hope you're feeling better today. Sounds to me like a good reason to give up housework! Can you get the youngsters who came in recently to help out more? Sending lots of gentle healing hugs for you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG....I almost forgot to post this good news! DH's stress test came back and he is in great shape; no heart issues at all. Doing the happy dance for sure now!
> 
> Pan meds, muscle relaxer and salonpas has kicked in and back is feeling better. Think I"m going to call it an early night. I am determined to do some more cleaning/purging tomorrow. Don't expect to get a bunch done but every little bit will help. Thanks for letting me vent in earlier post.
> 
> ...


That's really good news for your DH, and I'm glad your DB is home, but I hope you'e doing the happy dance really slowly! Glad the meds have kicked in.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Look what I woke up to this morning and it's still coming down big fat flakes
> Please tell me I'm dreaming .


Goodness gracious, How Quixotic your weather is being.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Look what I woke up to this morning and it's still coming down big fat flakes
> Please tell me I'm dreaming .


When will this winter ever end. We had a very cold day yesterday with intermittent rain. Today is cold and bright so far but we are promised showers later which could be a mixture of rain, hail or snow! :roll: :roll: Hope your snow stops soon.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> .......of a white Christmas? :shock:
> Bit overcast here but can see shafts of sunlight hitting the sea, not us


What a wonderful view you have from your window Lin. Which island is that in the distance? By the way, is there a puffin webcam this year?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness gracious, How Quixotic your weather is being.


And today mishka decided to walk for miles . I'm sure that dog has a little imp inside her


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> When will this winter ever end. We had a very cold day yesterday with intermittent rain. Today is cold and bright so far but we are promised showers later which could be a mixture of rain, hail or snow! :roll: :roll: Hope your snow stops soon.


It stopped a the sun came out for all of 5 minutes now it's back to heavy grey skies so I think there is more to come


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I am here in Glasgow and a wonderful man picked us up from the airport and brought us to the hotel. Very nice flight on Aer LINGUS. I'm actually wondering if I flew over Kate's area. If not, I know I was close.

Not sure if I can make it till bedtime or not, but will try. See you later. Time for a cuppa'. Hugs to all and sure hope everyone is ok.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

angelam said:


> What a wonderful view you have from your window Lin. Which island is that in the distance? By the way, is there a puffin webcam this year?


That's Herm, quite close to Guernsey.
Puffin cam should be up and running by now but Ive not had time to look yet. Ill check it out and put up a link as soon as I can. There should also be the Gannet cam like last year if they've got all the cameras and connections working. (Very tough conditions for these bits of equipment!)


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Beautiful children. Love the sweet girl holding a purse! So cute


Swedenme said:


> Have you seen this one then Julie . The queen with 2 of her grandchildren to the left and her great grandchildren . Note the socks which I personally think are great :lol:
> 
> Oops just noticed you have seen it oh well worth another look :lol:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I love the decorations! That is a lot of work. (Always enjoyed the Herriot books and show, too!) Thank you for the photos.


Swedenme said:


> Here is a bit of fun to give everyone a smile . Went to thirsk this morning which is a lovely town not far from me . Jame Herriot the vet from the books and tv show all creatures great and small lived there . Well the tour de Yorkshire cycling race is coming through here soon and the knitting ladies of thirsk decided to brighten the place up for them . Sure made me smile on the grey cold day


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

This gets you to the Puffin Cam but not much happening right now

There are several others to check out too. The Wildlife trust is linking with Primary schools for them to be used as teaching aids, hence the web address. Enjoy!

http://www.teachingthroughnature.co.uk/webcams/close-up-webcam/


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I hope your back is better, Gwen. Take it easy!


Gweniepooh said:


> Did get some cleaning done today and am feeling quite frustrated. I know I must be careful to o overdo but since when is mopping one room (the kitchen) overdoing. My lower back is killing me now; took some muscle relaxers and pain meds. DH has gone to get some salon pas pads to put across my lower back too. It hurts to sit, walk, stand, get up and down from sitting, etc.. Spent the second half of the afternoon lying on the sofa I hurt so much. Just venting....at this rate of cleaning I'll never get the entire house or even half of it clean. Just stupidly frustrating. Oh well....pft! Pain meds starting to kick in so that will help. Had to get DH to get the chicken out of the oven. TTYL. DH home with the patch for my lower back and he's going to put it on now.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I am here in Glasgow and a wonderful man picked us up from the airport and brought us to the hotel. Very nice flight on Aer LINGUS. I'm actually wondering if I flew over Kate's area. If not, I know I was close.
> 
> Not sure if I can make it till bedtime or not, but will try. See you later. Time for a cuppa'. Hugs to all and sure hope everyone is ok.


Welcome to the UK Daralene! I hadn't realised it was quite so soon that you were coming. Have a wonderful time in Scotland and have a great time with Kate.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

YAY for your DH'S good news! And your brother's improvement. Hugs!


Gweniepooh said:


> OMG....I almost forgot to post this good news! DH's stress test came back and he is in great shape; no heart issues at all. Doing the happy dance for sure now!
> 
> Pan meds, muscle relaxer and salonpas has kicked in and back is feeling better. Think I"m going to call it an early night. I am determined to do some more cleaning/purging tomorrow. Don't expect to get a bunch done but every little bit will help. Thanks for letting me vent in earlier post.
> 
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Beautiful children. Love the sweet girl holding a purse! So cute


That's Mia Tindall, granddaughter of Princess Anne.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> This gets you to the Puffin Cam but not much happening right now
> 
> There are several others to check out too. The Wildlife trust is linking with Primary schools for them to be used as teaching aids, hence the web address. Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.teachingthroughnature.co.uk/webcams/close-up-webcam/


Thanks Lin.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry Sonja - but it is pretty!


Swedenme said:


> Look what I woke up to this morning and it's still coming down big fat flakes
> Please tell me I'm dreaming .


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Glad you have arrived! Enjoy!


Cashmeregma said:


> I am here in Glasgow and a wonderful man picked us up from the airport and brought us to the hotel. Very nice flight on Aer LINGUS. I'm actually wondering if I flew over Kate's area. If not, I know I was close.
> 
> Not sure if I can make it till bedtime or not, but will try. See you later. Time for a cuppa'. Hugs to all and sure hope everyone is ok.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Is the tall girl Sarah Ferguson's daughter?


angelam said:


> That's Mia Tindall, granddaughter of Princess Anne.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I am here in Glasgow and a wonderful man picked us up from the airport and brought us to the hotel. Very nice flight on Aer LINGUS. I'm actually wondering if I flew over Kate's area. If not, I know I was close.
> 
> Not sure if I can make it till bedtime or not, but will try. See you later. Time for a cuppa'. Hugs to all and sure hope everyone is ok.


That was quick! Hope you had a comfortable flight, and that the weather is not too unkind. I love Glasgow but haven't been there for many years now, so give it a "Hi" from me. Have a rest and get ready to be a tourist. Im very jealous of Kate being able to meet up with you. Have fun, girls - and don't let her break any limbs.....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Is the tall girl Sarah Ferguson's daughter?


No prince Edwards ( queens youngest son )daughter


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> That was quick! Hope you had a comfortable flight, and that the weather is not too unkind. I love Glasgow but haven't been there for many years now, so give it a "Hi" from me. Have a rest and get ready to be a tourist. Im very jealous of Kate being able to meet up with you. Have fun, girls - and don't let her break any limbs.....


It is cold. Thank goodness I brought a winter vest to put under a light poncho and a hat and scarf. I also have a spring coat so I could put On all of them, although I would look like a round teddy bear. :XD: :XD: :XD: So pretty flying over Ireland and the West side of Scotland. Saw fields of windmills. Looked like some ice still floating down in the water. Some wonderful architecture here in Glasgow that we saw just coming to the hotel. Love the people. Think we will be laughing a lot, even from just the sense of humor of people at the airport. Our son traveled all over the world except the Far East and Scotland was his favorite country.

Great flight!! I had a window seat and it was cloudy the whole way over but up above the clouds I watched the sunset all around us as we flew into the night. Beautiful. Clouds broke over Ireland and "Scotland. DH is crashing and taking a nap. I fell asleep for about 20 min. This is the best I have every done traveling. I'm normally incapacitated by jet lag but I feel pretty good.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I am here in Glasgow and a wonderful man picked us up from the airport and brought us to the hotel. Very nice flight on Aer LINGUS. I'm actually wondering if I flew over Kate's area. If not, I know I was close.
> 
> Not sure if I can make it till bedtime or not, but will try. See you later. Time for a cuppa'. Hugs to all and sure hope everyone is ok.


Welcome to this side of the pond Daralene. I hope the weather is not to bad over that side of Scotland and you have a lovely time while you are here


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Similar here- lovely isn't it?


 :thumbup: I could have this weather all year round.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks!


Swedenme said:


> No prince Edwards ( queens youngest son )daughter


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I've always gone barefoot (or socks in winter) but have found my Achilles plays up less when I have something with a small heel so no more barefeet. Mind you it's probably better with all the works going on here to not be in barefeet.


I am hopeless outside with barefeet.... must have thongs or something on my feet. Unless I am at the beach....


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

You will just have to buy yourself a lovely coat or sweater!


Cashmeregma said:


> It is cold. Thank goodness I brought a winter vest to put under a light poncho and a hat and scarf. I also have a spring coat so I could put On all of them, although I would look like a round teddy bear. :XD: :XD: :XD: So pretty flying over Ireland and the West side of Scotland. Saw fields of windmills. Looked like some ice still floating down in the water. Some wonderful architecture here in Glasgow that we saw just coming to the hotel. Love the people. Think we will be laughing a lot, even from just the sense of humor of people at the airport. Our son traveled all over the world except the Far East and Scotland was his favorite country.
> 
> Great flight!! I had a window seat and it was cloudy the whole way over but up above the clouds I watched the sunset all around us as we flew into the night. Beautiful. Clouds broke over Ireland and "Scotland. DH is crashing and taking a nap. I fell asleep for about 20 min. This is the best I have every done traveling. I'm normally incapacitated by jet lag but I feel pretty good.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> You will just have to buy yourself lovely coat or sweater


Scottish tartan or tweed something to have as a lovely memory


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Exactly! Any excuse will do! And maybe a beautiful pin for it??


Swedenme said:


> Scottish tartan or tweed


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I am hopeless outside with barefeet.... must have thongs or something on my feet. Unless I am at the beach....


I walk barefoot all the time , prefer it till I stand on a snail yuck


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a bit of fun to give everyone a smile . Went to thirsk this morning which is a lovely town not far from me . Jame Herriot the vet from the books and tv show all creatures great and small lived there . Well the tour de Yorkshire cycling race is coming through here soon and the knitting ladies of thirsk decided to brighten the place up for them . Sure made me smile on the grey cold day


Wow, what a fantastic effort! Brilliant. :thumbup:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Off to work. Have a lovely day/night, all!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Exactly! Any excuse will do! And maybe a beautiful pin for it??


In the shape of a thistle 
We are quite good at spending Daralene s money :lol:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

It is pretty easy, right!


Swedenme said:


> In the shape of a thistle
> We are quite good at spending Daralene s money :lol:


 ;-)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I could have this weather all year round.


Oh no that's not fair Cathy you have to share . I'll gladly share my weather with you :XD:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I am here in Glasgow and a wonderful man picked us up from the airport and brought us to the hotel. Very nice flight on Aer LINGUS. I'm actually wondering if I flew over Kate's area. If not, I know I was close.
> 
> Not sure if I can make it till bedtime or not, but will try. See you later. Time for a cuppa'. Hugs to all and sure hope everyone is ok.


Lucky you both being in Scotland and getting to meet Kate soon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Did get some cleaning done today and am feeling quite frustrated. I know I must be careful to o overdo but since when is mopping one room (the kitchen) overdoing. My lower back is killing me now; took some muscle relaxers and pain meds. DH has gone to get some salon pas pads to put across my lower back too. It hurts to sit, walk, stand, get up and down from sitting, etc.. Spent the second half of the afternoon lying on the sofa I hurt so much. Just venting....at this rate of cleaning I'll never get the entire house or even half of it clean. Just stupidly frustrating. Oh well....pft! Pain meds starting to kick in so that will help. Had to get DH to get the chicken out of the oven. TTYL. DH home with the patch for my lower back and he's going to put it on now.


Oh dear sorry to hear about your back.... maybe you twisted wrong with the mopping.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I could have this weather all year round.


So could I- but then if we always had it maybe we would not appreciate it. Beautiful days and cool nights so I can snuggle up under a blanket, so much nicer than just a sheet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no that's not fair Cathy you have to share . I'll gladly share my weather with you :XD:


Now your weather would get us all excited here!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG....I almost forgot to post this good news! DH's stress test came back and he is in great shape; no heart issues at all. Doing the happy dance for sure now!
> 
> Pan meds, muscle relaxer and salonpas has kicked in and back is feeling better. Think I"m going to call it an early night. I am determined to do some more cleaning/purging tomorrow. Don't expect to get a bunch done but every little bit will help. Thanks for letting me vent in earlier post.
> 
> ...


And big hugs back to you. Fantastic that DH's stress test was all good.

And DB is home and recovering.... its good to start hearing some good news for a change. I hope the rest of the year is better than its been so far for everyone on the TP.

Daralene.... have a fantastic time on your trip!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> sending you tons of healing energy gwen - maybe you should post an ad 'will knit for you - you clean my house'. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Look what I woke up to this morning and it's still coming down big fat flakes
> Please tell me I'm dreaming .


Good heavens! Thats happening a bit late isnt it? :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thats not sounding good- as you say you need to be able to do abut more than that. Hopefully the meds will help.
> Vicky has had a sore shoulder for a few days- was given muscle relaxants and pain meds as well. Fortunately only 24 hours of them was needed and she has a good store of frozen milk. And Elizabeth accepted a bottle from Vicky which was good. Looked after Elizabeth today while Vicky went to the physio. E is getting very much a Mummies girl already. Cried every time Vicky walked out the room prior to being put down for a sleep. Had her usual 45 minutes and then refused to go back to sleep. Lay in the cot very happily giving me huge grins not at all worried by Mums absence this time.


Aaaw she sounds so sweet. I love baby grins! Does she sleep well at night?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I walk barefoot all the time , prefer it till I stand on a snail yuck


 :shock: UGH! I stood on a bee years ago while hanging out washing. I was barefoot and it stung me under and in the middle of my foot. Man, the pain made be fall to the ground. Thats the only time I have ever been stung....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no that's not fair Cathy you have to share . I'll gladly share my weather with you :XD:


Oh ok, I will share... a bit. LOL But I only want ONE day of snow please... just for fun.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> It is cold. Thank goodness I brought a winter vest to put under a light poncho and a hat and scarf. I also have a spring coat so I could put On all of them, although I would look like a round teddy bear. :XD: :XD: :XD: So pretty flying over Ireland and the West side of Scotland. Saw fields of windmills. Looked like some ice still floating down in the water. Some wonderful architecture here in Glasgow that we saw just coming to the hotel. Love the people. Think we will be laughing a lot, even from just the sense of humor of people at the airport. Our son traveled all over the world except the Far East and Scotland was his favorite country.
> 
> Great flight!! I had a window seat and it was cloudy the whole way over but up above the clouds I watched the sunset all around us as we flew into the night. Beautiful. Clouds broke over Ireland and "Scotland. DH is crashing and taking a nap. I fell asleep for about 20 min. This is the best I have every done traveling. I'm normally incapacitated by jet lag but I feel pretty good.


If that 20 minute nap will keep you going until a "normal" bedtime tonight you will be doing very well. Did you manage to get any sleep on the flight?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Scottish tartan or tweed something to have as a lovely memory


Exactly what I was thinking!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> In the shape of a thistle
> We are quite good at spending Daralene s money :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Exactly! Any excuse will do! And maybe a beautiful pin for it??


And a nice tot of scotch to keep out the cold. Whisky and Crabbies Green ginger is very warming.
:XD: :XD:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Great news on Brantley, Gwen. Now, to get you better; sounds so painful.

Happy Trails - Daralene and Bill.

We had storms yesterday and fog and yuck today - but now snow. I'm very diligent about using the FeverFew. Didn't feel great yesterday, but at least it wasn't a full-blown migraine. Just had the 'blahs".


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Great news on two fronts, Gwen. Take care of yourself. The clutter will still be there to tackle when your back is better.

I am trying to declutter as well and I know that once I start I want to keep going but I have to be sensible and not overdo so I live to fight another day.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is it one of those memory foam ones? We bought one for the camper as the original was like sleeping on the basement cement floor :shock: & it came like that. It's pretty comfy.


Yup. I had trouble falling asleep (nothing new there, plus New Thing always throws me off a bit), but it seems pretty good so far. On the box it says it may take up to 48 hours for it to fully expand, so it might be a bit different tonight--I'm curious to see whether it is or not.

Gwen, doing the Happy Dance with you!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

My Knitting Angels, I love your thinking ladies. I think tartan and a pin would be fabulous!!!

I did sleep on the plane but sadly only 2 hrs. By the time they get around to serving supper, quite a bit of time has gone by. Promptly went to sleep but only slept about 2 hrs. Seemed like a quick trip though as we stopped over in Dublin. Of course they served breakfast so that took up time too. The plane had quite a few babies on board too. I have been trying to get on Scotland time before I left home and succeeded some. Think that really helped. Will also get to visit a Whiskey distillery, (will have to check on that Crabbies Green Ginger drink) when we do our tour next week and a working sheep farm. 

Thank you so much for all the traveling wishes. It is fun to be over here on the same side as so many of you. Wish I could see all of you.

Gwen, wonderful that DH is doing well!!!! Sorry about your back though. It might be any change of position can set it off. I remember when I couldn't put the sheets on the bed. So silly, how much work was that with a tempura type mattress in Germany, very, very light, so apparently just the act of that movement did it. I couldn't life a pail of water even if it wasn't full. It doesn't just set off the problems with the spine but then the muscles react. Hope that patch that DH got you will help. It is so hard to accept the limitations, but while you are healing it is important. Unfortunately, learning the limitations is painful. I hurt just thinking of what you are going through. I know you aren't the type to want to be still.

Wow Balansheer had a few inches of snow and some thunder. It sounds more like winter than Spring. Tomorrow will be even colder.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> At last the poor sock has been born after a very tough long gestation. Well done for keeping going. Hopefully the 2nd won't cause as much grief.


Congratulations, Sam. I know my first sock took what felt like forever, too--having never made one before, I felt uncertain the whole way through, but the second one went pretty fast (or at least seemed like it did, ha ha).

Daralene, enjoy every moment!

It's early here--need to get the cat box cleaned and get a shower before work; we are super busy right now. My eyes are also super irritated--yesterday we went to the grocery and it was like being sandblasted when we came out, so I'm hoping the wind is not so bad today. Miserable out there when it's up so high.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And today mishka decided to walk for miles . I'm sure that dog has a little imp inside her


Maybe we should rename her Sancho Panza!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Is the tall girl Sarah Ferguson's daughter?


I thought she is the daughter of the Earl is it of Essex? The younger son Edward in any case.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe we should rename her Sancho Panza!?


Or pain in the butt :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Or pain in the butt :XD:


She certainly is that to you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> She certainly is that to you!!!!!!!!


Can be I'm sure she laughs as well :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaaw she sounds so sweet. I love baby grins! Does she sleep well at night?


Beautifully for the first 3 months- now she is getting more difficult. 
The funny thing with her baby grins is she now checks out who it is before deciding whether to give a grin.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OFf to watch Grantchester on Masterpiece. Hoping I'll enjoy it as much as I did Downton Abbey. TTYL


Great picture Gwen, you look fabulous!! Oh and so does the cowl. 

Great that you have security cameras, it will be good to hopefully deter them from further tormenting him or doing anything else to your property or animals.

A few of the ladies in knit group watch Granchester and enjoy it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sonja I see a number of cricket games were stopped because of snow around the country including in London.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

It's a grey wet day out there ,or is that gray? Anyway, word usage not withstanding it still dreary. 
I think it's a great day to stay in until knit group, and just relax and knit 

I've gotten the front and backs of the sweater finished and a 3 needle bind of done to connect them, and I've started a sleeve, I'd do two at a time but they are done in the round and I only have one set of dpn's, oh well. 
Prayers and positive energies out to everyone, especially those that are having difficulties of any kind. 
I'm off to try to get caught up, I'm only 16 pages behind.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> Saw a quilting hint on Pinterest yesterday to make mini square patchwork easier. The tiny squares were all carefully laid out onto a lightweight fusible interfacing, cut edges touching, then ironed to fuse. After that all vertical seams were sewn and cut open to press them. Then the horizontal seams were done the same way. Didn't save it but thought it was interesting.


I have heard of that but never tried it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Look what I woke up to this morning and it's still coming down big fat flakes
> Please tell me I'm dreaming .


Merry Christmas, Sonja  

My friend posted a photo on ga book yesterday, visiting her daughter in Medicine Hat, Alberta, got up to about 8 inches of wet snow, apparently the GKs were thrilled :shock:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have heard of that but never tried it.


When I made the Boston Commons (2" squares), I sewed 2" wide strips together lengthwise and then cut them crosswise--saved a lot of headache. I don't know if that description makes sense, but if anyone needs more info, I can probably look something up on it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG....I almost forgot to post this good news! DH's stress test came back and he is in great shape; no heart issues at all. Doing the happy dance for sure now!
> 
> Pan meds, muscle relaxer and salonpas has kicked in and back is feeling better. Think I"m going to call it an early night. I am determined to do some more cleaning/purging tomorrow. Don't expect to get a bunch done but every little bit will help. Thanks for letting me vent in earlier post.
> 
> ...


Good news that your DH's stress test shows he's in good shape. Same for your DB. Glad that the Salon Pas has kicked in and that you're feeling a bit better.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I love the decorations! That is a lot of work. (Always enjoyed the Herriot books and show, too!) Thank you for the photos.


A few years back I mail ordered the Harriot books as a set, was going to give them to my nephew for Christmas, when they came, I realized they really weren't kids books. I opened the box & read all, I quite enjoyed them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I see no reason why the reporter would say those things. It's not how we dress here but they are cute little kids. Just cultural differences. Some of the sweaters I see from KP members in the UK would be considered very old fashioned here, they are lovely but you just don't see them worn.
> BTW, you also don't see dressing gowns here, I don't even own one & my kids & GKs don't either, certainly men don't wear them, my DH doesn't even own PJ, sleeps in underwear& T-shirt
> 
> The frilly short socks are sometimes worn by little girls


I wear my robe all the time, my dad did too, I don't remember my mom wearing one though, Carly wears my puffy pink one when she's here. 

I see frilly socks on little girls often, I bought them for all the little girls that I took care of, and any granddaughter I may get (hope to get) will wear them. 
Wonder if I could get away with dressing little boys like the little Prince, so cute, may have to give it a go if I ever have any grands.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am hopeless outside with barefeet.... must have thongs or something on my feet. Unless I am at the beach....


I'm glad someone else calls them thongs. My BIL was giving me a bad time for saying I like to wear thongs as now that means those silly underwear that go up the crack- I throw out my panties when the elastic goes & they want to do that :roll: :shock: They now call them flip flops here :roll: Why change a name that's been around for 50 years?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> If the oldest girl was wearing frilly short socks like the two young ones I might be taken aback but perfectly OK for the young ones. And what does it matter what they are wearing anyway?


  I still wear frilly socks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my, you certainly have my sympathies. After that, I think the next sweater would be for me. Oh, I mean for YOU. Well, it could be for me. :thumbup: :XD: :XD:


 :XD:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I am here in Glasgow and a wonderful man picked us up from the airport and brought us to the hotel. Very nice flight on Aer LINGUS. I'm actually wondering if I flew over Kate's area. If not, I know I was close.
> 
> Not sure if I can make it till bedtime or not, but will try. See you later. Time for a cuppa'. Hugs to all and sure hope everyone is ok.


Glad you arrived safe.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I heard on the morning news that the robe is sold out, and many backorders, since the photo came out


 :-D He's going to be a trendsetter like his Grammy Diane.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> When I made the Boston Commons (2" squares), I sewed 2" wide strips together lengthwise and then cut them crosswise--saved a lot of headache. I don't know if that description makes sense, but if anyone needs more info, I can probably look something up on it.


I use that strip piecing technique all the time, really speeds things up.
I've also learned if you want 1/2 square triangles, you can cut 2 large squares, sew all the way around with right sides facing, then cut diagonally from corner to corner to get 4 squares with triangles & no sewing bias lines, works great.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, hope your back is better this morning.

Daralene, have a great trip, hope the weather gets warmer for you or as others suggested, you will just have to go shopping. I saw a lovely thistle pin online & told my son if he saw one in his travels to buy it for me but shopping wasn't on his "list". I'm looking forward to seeing his photos frm months ago, he hasn't been home long enough to show me them but will finally be home for a week starting next Tuesday.

Margaret, hope Vickis shoulder is better soon.

I think I was planning to comment on other things but they escape me now & I better get moving. I want to get a coat of paint on my "spots" before I go to the doctor. I have an appointment to get the results from the scan I had last week.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm me too. Its horrible seeing her fixated on something and agitated...I just want to her to be peaceful and calm again.


I hope that they get the meds that work for her, it has to be hard when she doesn't really understand well what's going on and you really can't explain it too her.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

More great news.....just got a call from Marianne and her biopsy was benign! Thank you God!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> KAYE.... I meant to comment about your firends DH also.. so sad for all concerned.


It's hard, I'm so worried for them, but I haven't heard anything else, and I know she has so much to deal with so I'm just waiting for her to message/call me or I'll text her on Sunday again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL.....funny about the dust. Must admit could see the dust before. Will be taking it easy today for sure. Back better but still a bit sore. Will learn eventually to take it a little bit at a time.

quote=Swedenme]That is double good fantastic news Gwen 
Now you just need to take care of yourself 
Shut the doors on the messy rooms and sit and relax . You know what your problem is don't you now that your vision is so good you can see all the dust :lol: think I'll keep my vision the way it is . No dust here :lol:[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love it when you can "see" the rays coming through the clouds like this picture. Always makes me think of God reaching down to lift us up.


TNS said:


> .......of a white Christmas? :shock:
> Bit overcast here but can see shafts of sunlight hitting the sea, not us


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I think I missed the post about your friend Kaye and haven't found it. Or was this the post about Carly's Stepdad Sending prayers also.


Yes, same people. Thank you everyone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Unbelieveable pictures of snow and it is almost May. Beautiful. Glad it isn't here though.



Swedenme said:


> Morning Lin your picture is lovely very picturesque even if the sun is not shining . It's beautiful here to now everything is white and lots more coming down , just would have preferred it at Christmas


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I Love this shirt.



darowil said:


> http://www.facebook.com/1636430479920405/photos/a.1636431876586932.1073741828.1636430479920405/1781917872038331/?type=3
> 
> Saw this on Facebook-


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> More great news.....just got a call from Marianne and her biopsy was benign! Thank you God!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Miss your purple hair, but love your natural look, lol!
Hope you are also on the mend and great news re your DH


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Just passing by, no time for tea but grabbed a cookie as I'm leaving, lol!
Best wishes to all those who need them as so many of you seem to need from what I've been reading. Yes have kept up this week - so far at least -
Cool here, now I'm off to the gym for a couple of hours.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love checking in on this webcam. Thanks for posting it again. I've bookmarked it for sure.


TNS said:
 

> This gets you to the Puffin Cam but not much happening right now
> 
> There are several others to check out too. The Wildlife trust is linking with Primary schools for them to be used as teaching aids, hence the web address. Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.teachingthroughnature.co.uk/webcams/close-up-webcam/


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> More great news.....just got a call from Marianne and her biopsy was benign! Thank you God!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: WOOHOO!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a bit of fun to give everyone a smile . Went to thirsk this morning which is a lovely town not far from me . Jame Herriot the vet from the books and tv show all creatures great and small lived there . Well the tour de Yorkshire cycling race is coming through here soon and the knitting ladies of thirsk decided to brighten the place up for them . Sure made me smile on the grey cold day


Those are so cute, love the policeman. 

Wow, it's pouring outside, I definitely need to get a new umbrella.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wasn't that a Madonna (not the blessed one, but the singer) thing?


  Yes, it was a whole 80's fashion statement that I actually wore, frilly socks with high heels, and I was terribly color coordinated too. :roll: 
Oh well, based on 80's fashions, other than boys wearing there britches down around their knees, out kids can't get too much worse. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> We were in a Chinese resturant in Vancouver, got lost & ended up in Chinatown, went in there, entire menu was Chinese, waitress said she wouod bring us a combination dinner. One of the several weird things we go was chicken feet, needless to say, we didn't eat those, Lord only knows what was in the rest of it!
> When I was a kid, Italian immigrants used to come from Toronto to our farm & buy lambs, they would butcher them at the farm before taking them away. They used to catch the blood in a pail, wash the intestines & keep many other parts that would have gone to the bush were we butchering. Mom used to say, the only part they didn't eat was the Baaaa.  :shock:


 :shock:

When we raised goats on Kodiak, the Loatians and Philipeanos, would ask if they cold butcher in the driveway, Marla always told them NO, so I don't know where they would do the butchering, sometimes they would buy kids, but they usually ended up with a young adult, we had too much fun with the kids.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up and need to get some food into the belly. TTYL


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Another Happy Dance for Marianne! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> More great news.....just got a call from Marianne and her biopsy was benign! Thank you God!


That is more good news . Happy dance continuing 
Hope you are feeling better today too


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sonja I see a number of cricket games were stopped because of snow around the country including in London.


I like the story lines, but my very in-grained Catholic teaching and exposure still makes me ill at ease when the title character is flirting or over-drinking, etc. My brain tells me that he's not a Catholic priest so it's okay...but then they go ahead and through in part of the Mass (Anglican maybe?) and it gets all uncomfortable again. Talk about "indoctrinated" no matter how evolved I think I've become.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I use that strip piecing technique all the time, really speeds things up.
> I've also learned if you want 1/2 square triangles, you can cut 2 large squares, sew all the way around with right sides facing, then cut diagonally from corner to corner to get 4 squares with triangles & no sewing bias lines, works great.


That's neat!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> More great news.....just got a call from Marianne and her biopsy was benign! Thank you God!


Excellent news. One more sigh of relief.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love it when you can "see" the rays coming through the clouds like this picture. Always makes me think of God reaching down to lift us up.


Reminds me of the illustrations in an old bible we had at home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am happier at 23*, but we are now cooling to 14 or less at night.


We have big fat wet *snowflakes* falling now. But it's not staying, and I doubt we'll end up with much worth worrying about, I hope at least.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Caught up at last. I haven't had much free time lately, had a busy week last week working, then the weekend at DDs. Had a wonderful time on Friday evening, went to a talk at DGSs school by Michael Foale the first British astronaut. He was fascinating, I'm sure every young person in that room went home with ambitions to become an astronaut. If I could turn the clock back about 60 years, might have been there myself! Back home last night and I'm enjoying a really lazy day at home today. Reading, knitting, catching up here. I did manage to pop out for about an hour to get a bit of shopping to make sure I didn't starve.
> Too much to comment on all but sending love and healing wishes to all that need them. Thanks to Sam and summary ladies as always. I'm off now to catch up on this weeks recipes.
> 
> ps Would never have thought a picture of a bunch of cute kids and their granny could generate such a conversation about socks!


Sounds like a good busy though, and it's always nice to get home. 
I have to agree, he really needed content or has a horror of socks. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> When we were in Singapore servicemen and business men had to wear long socks and formal shoes with their shorts when on duty.
> Seems that reporter was short of words for his column if that was all he could write about.


I was watching a moving the other night, with all the Naval officers in shorts and long white socks and chuckled thinking of this article.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, glad meds kicked in.
TNS, love your of a White Christmas.
Sonja, I'll bet Mishka enjoyed snow.
Darwin, enjoyed t-shirt photo.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> another beautiful day in northwest ohio. not quite as warm as yesterday but still warm enough to have the door and some windows open. supposedly sometime tonight it is to rain - sure doesn't look like it now - partly cloudy with blue here and there and still plenty of sunlight and almost six o'clock in the evening.
> 
> the mower they bought saturday fits in the bed of the truck if you back it on. i don't ever expect to do that. however - gary is at phyllis's tonight mowing her yard. think he wil do that all summer. she is getting of an age when pushing a mower should not be her job. the grandchildren can never find time to go mow for her so this is the best solution. i don't ever intend to mow her yard - i am sure i wuld bugger it up somehow. lol
> 
> ...


 David complains because no one else mows Marla's yard, but then complains that we don't do it right so he'd rather do it himself anyway. :roll: 
He doesn't mind how I mow ours since it's just two postage stamps on either side of a walk way. lol Silly man.

Ummm, Sam? Did you forget a picture? :hunf:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> I had a good day today. Met Tony my youngest son in town. Went for a good lunch at Zizzi, then some clothes shopping, home and then we both went to see the new wood flooring in oldest sons new kitchen. Went our separate ways then. Home, inti pj's, phoned my sister who is seeming to fight off her infection. My prayers for all in need, and best wishes to all. Good that you are better this week Sam. The weather has turned wet and wintry again here, we did get rather wet while out so glad to get indoors and settled. Take care all.


Very good to hear that your sister seems to be beating the infection, I so hope that she doesn't get anymore of them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Did get some cleaning done today and am feeling quite frustrated. I know I must be careful to o overdo but since when is mopping one room (the kitchen) overdoing. My lower back is killing me now; took some muscle relaxers and pain meds. DH has gone to get some salon pas pads to put across my lower back too. It hurts to sit, walk, stand, get up and down from sitting, etc.. Spent the second half of the afternoon lying on the sofa I hurt so much. Just venting....at this rate of cleaning I'll never get the entire house or even half of it clean. Just stupidly frustrating. Oh well....pft! Pain meds starting to kick in so that will help. Had to get DH to get the chicken out of the oven. TTYL. DH home with the patch for my lower back and he's going to put it on now.


Ooh, did you twist wrong and pull something or pinch a nerve? Sounds painful whatever you did, I sure hope you are feeling much more the thing today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay all you Aussies, I'm watching House Hunters International, and they are moving to the Swan Valley? Where is that?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, laptop needs charging, so I'll go get dressed and do something, probably more knitting. 
See you all later, Gwen, do NOT overdo it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, fantastic news about Marianne.
Daralene, enjoy your trip. 
Kiwi fray, what do you do at the gym?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I like the story lines, but my very in-grained Catholic teaching and exposure still makes me ill at ease when the title character is flirting or over-drinking, etc. My brain tells me that he's not a Catholic priest so it's okay...but then they go ahead and through in part of the Mass (Anglican maybe?) and it gets all uncomfortable again. Talk about "indoctrinated" no matter how evolved I think I've become.


Yes, Anglican (Episcopal here) allows priests to marry, and the service is very similar to Catholic mass.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Can be I'm sure she laughs as well :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> More great news.....just got a call from Marianne and her biopsy was benign! Thank you God!


Great news, so relieved to hear that, and that Brantley is healthy, and your DB progressing well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I like the story lines, but my very in-grained Catholic teaching and exposure still makes me ill at ease when the title character is flirting or over-drinking, etc. My brain tells me that he's not a Catholic priest so it's okay...but then they go ahead and through in part of the Mass (Anglican maybe?) and it gets all uncomfortable again. Talk about "indoctrinated" no matter how evolved I think I've become.


I think they intend it to be moderately 'High Anglican', (I am presuming this is a comment on Grantchester). Just as the female 'lead' is 'upper-class'.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We have big fat wet *snowflakes* falling now. But it's not staying, and I doubt we'll end up with much worth worrying about, I hope at least.


That would bring you down to 0* C at least. I guess Sonja is coping with such- I've not checked figures for Britain.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is certainly going to put a damper on the the tour de Yorkshire cycling race. at least the 'sweatered' items will be warm. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Look what I woke up to this morning and it's still coming down big fat flakes
> Please tell me I'm dreaming .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that a container ship or a cruise ship out in the middle of the bay? --- sam



TNS said:


> .......of a white Christmas? :shock:
> Bit overcast here but can see shafts of sunlight hitting the sea, not us


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so far the second one has been going quite well. maybe there is hope for me yet. --- sam



darowil said:


> At last the poor sock has been born after a very tough long gestation. Well done for keeping going. Hopefully the 2nd won't cause as much grief.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will try not to. i have about an inch of the ribbing done. i want to wear this pair of socks that i think i will really work on them to finish them so i can wear them. --- sam



TNS said:


> And hope you don't have " second sock syndrome" Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a great t-shirt. --- sam



darowil said:


> http://www.facebook.com/1636430479920405/photos/a.1636431876586932.1073741828.1636430479920405/1781917872038331/?type=3
> 
> Saw this on Facebook-


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> is that a container ship or a cruise ship out in the middle of the bay? --- sam


It's a cruise ship. We've had at least one every day recently. The passengers have to come ashore by tender, so you often see a queue waiting to go back aboard at the appointed time to leave. There's no ship there now. It's always obvious when a boat is in as the town is full of visitors, looking at all the interesting buildings and finding somewhere to have a cup of coffee etc. And they're very welcome as sometimes people will return to take a holiday here after seeing it! Alderney's harbour is not suitable for the big cruise ships so we only get occasional smaller ones in.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

My niece just sent me this photo of her 9 month old son, Harry, with her 6 year old Golden Retriever, Harvey. I think it's such a cute picture!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

That is a so cute, one for the album.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> My niece just sent me this photo of her 9 month old son, Harry, with her 6 year old Golden Retriever, Harvey. I think it's such a cute picture!


Definitely cute .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> My niece just sent me this photo of her 9 month old son, Harry, with her 6 year old Golden Retriever, Harvey. I think it's such a cute picture!


I love the look on their individual faces!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> My niece just sent me this photo of her 9 month old son, Harry, with her 6 year old Golden Retriever, Harvey. I think it's such a cute picture!


That is so cute. Wonderful photo Kate.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone I'm just checking in. STill having trouble with my internet hopefully fixed soon.
Hope everyone is doing well. nittergma


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gwenn ie, three lots of good news there, but, oh dear, your poor back. Please wait till it's better before attempting more cleaning. I know what it's like, but stopping as soon as it begins to hurt is essential , that I've learnt the hard way. Could you get some help with the cleaning? Cheaper and less horrific than pain, hospital, doctors, tests and treatment. What's more you get more knitting time, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Gwenn ie, three lots of good news there, but, oh dear, your poor back. Please wait till it's better before attempting more cleaning. I know what it's like, but stopping as soon as it begins to hurt is essential , that I've learnt the hard way. Could you get some help with the cleaning? Cheaper and less horrific than pain, hospital, doctors, tests and treatment. What's more you get more knitting time, too.


I do believe pain is there, as a warning, and should not be ignored.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do believe pain is there, as a warning, and should not be ignored.


Definitely right there, Julie .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Definitely right there, Julie .


My brother Alastair, at 15, tried to tough out severe stomach pain- but it was his appendix, and he had a serious Peritonitis. Mum said when she realised and took him in to hospital herself, they were only 15 minutes away from him not surviving it. Never forgotten that. Then 3 days later he went into anaphylactic shock from the anaesthetic- the first and in many ways most serious of his allergic reactions.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No worry about my overdoing it today. Back still hurt along with terrible headache so I took two tramadol and slept the day away on the sofa. Dogs at my feet on the sofa and Sydney on the floor right in front of the sofa. Couldn't have gotten up if I wanted to. LOL. Up now, pain meds working so I've put dinner in the oven to cook; baked pork chops. Nothing fancy at all. Didn't get a thing done today but that's okay. See...I'm working on not overdoing. 💥


Poledra65 said:


> Well, laptop needs charging, so I'll go get dressed and do something, probably more knitting.
> See you all later, Gwen, do NOT overdo it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a priceless picture. Looks like it could be used in advertising. I love Golden Retrievers. Your nephew is so cute too.


KateB said:


> My niece just sent me this photo of her 9 month old son, Harry, with her 6 year old Golden Retriever, Harvey. I think it's such a cute picture!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You know I did get help that one weekend and we worked on my craft room. It is a bit much on our income to have very regularly but I do intend on having them back again sometime. It just gets to a point that I have to do something. Sounds silly but even loading the diswasher hurts so dishes pile up. Before anyone asks, yes Hannah does help but she does work full time AND goes to school full time so her time to help me is limited. Not just making excuses for her either; she keeps making the Deans's List and right now her education is priority #1 for all of us. This past weekend when grandkids came over the girls all helped me fold a lot of laundry. When I tried to pay them they refused saying "NO, you're our grandma". Such good kids. But I will not ask them to do my floors or scrub the bathroom facilities. Okay, enough complaining......I'm going to be more careful and trying not to be so stubborn.



martina said:


> Gwenn ie, three lots of good news there, but, oh dear, your poor back. Please wait till it's better before attempting more cleaning. I know what it's like, but stopping as soon as it begins to hurt is essential , that I've learnt the hard way. Could you get some help with the cleaning? Cheaper and less horrific than pain, hospital, doctors, tests and treatment. What's more you get more knitting time, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You know I did get help that one weekend and we worked on my craft room. It is a bit much on our income to have very regularly but I do intend on having them back again sometime. It just gets to a point that I have to do something. Sounds silly but even loading the diswasher hurts so dishes pile up. Before anyone asks, yes Hannah does help but she does work full time AND goes to school full time so her time to help me is limited. Not just making excuses for her either; she keeps making the Deans's List and right now her education is priority #1 for all of us. This past weekend when grandkids came over the girls all helped me fold a lot of laundry. When I tried to pay them they refused saying "NO, you're our grandma". Such good kids. But I will not ask them to do my floors or scrub the bathroom facilities. Okay, enough complaining......I'm going to be more careful and trying not to be so stubborn.


It is so important Gwen! Besides, we NEED you as part of our Tea Party!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Great idea!


TNS said:


> And a nice tot of scotch to keep out the cold. Whisky and Crabbies Green ginger is very warming.
> :XD: :XD:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Yes, but YOUR sweet pain in the butt!


Swedenme said:


> Or pain in the butt :XD:


 :XD:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Yay!


Gweniepooh said:


> More great news.....just got a call from Marianne and her biopsy was benign! Thank you God!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, love the pic. I love Maya but....why didn't I get another Golden? Maya is so neurotic and Joshua, my Golden, was the best dog I ever had. 
I did take Miss Neurotic on hour walk today. Didn't walk yesterday as 50 mph winds.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Adorable photo!


KateB said:


> My niece just sent me this photo of her 9 month old son, Harry, with her 6 year old Golden Retriever, Harvey. I think it's such a cute picture!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Posting this for Sonja- I know it is Icelandic, but I thought you might get some ideas from this, if you've not already seen it- From the Nordic Store in Reykjavik.
Sorry can't find it in my files- it is under the latest from Nordic Store Sonja- a lovely two colour baby outfit.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, fantastic news about Marianne.
> Daralene, enjoy your trip.
> Kiwi fray, what do you do at the gym?


I'm very cautious what I do, as I've been having knee problems, actually going to the doctors this Thursday to see what the results are from my tests from 2 weeks ago.

First I do 30 min's on a stationary bike, 1 hour on the treadmill - just walking at a medium speed, I never ever run. 20 min's or so on the eliptical, then an hour swimming or working out on some of the weight machines. Again nothing strenuous. 
I'd personally say I do everything in moderation.

Some of the other members are extremely serious about their routine, myself it's strictly done at my comfort zone.

I do enjoy what I'm doing, but again only ever at my level and comfort.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG....I almost forgot to post this good news! DH's stress test came back and he is in great shape; no heart issues at all. Doing the happy dance for sure now!
> 
> Pan meds, muscle relaxer and salonpas has kicked in and back is feeling better. Think I"m going to call it an early night. I am determined to do some more cleaning/purging tomorrow. Don't expect to get a bunch done but every little bit will help. Thanks for letting me vent in earlier post.
> 
> ...


Wonderful news on both counts. 
I hope that you are pain free today. 
Big hug back!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I was moving furniture today too! We needed to replace the mattress so had to drag the old one out and the new one in--it was really interesting, as it came "vacuum packed" in a small box and it's slowly "inflating" as it's out in the air. We'll see if it's more comfortable--I could really use a good night's sleep for a change.


My neighbor got one of those mattresses, she loves it.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

KateB said:


> My niece just sent me this photo of her 9 month old son, Harry, with her 6 year old Golden Retriever, Harvey. I think it's such a cute picture!


Stunning photo. One I would treasure forever.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news!!! --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> More great news.....just got a call from Marianne and her biopsy was benign! Thank you God!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a great picture. --- sam



KateB said:


> My niece just sent me this photo of her 9 month old son, Harry, with her 6 year old Golden Retriever, Harvey. I think it's such a cute picture!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, I hope that they are able to get the surgery rescheduled, soon and you all don't have to wait to long for them to get her in.


Ditto from me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> .......of a white Christmas? :shock:
> Bit overcast here but can see shafts of sunlight hitting the sea, not us


Ooh, pretty scenery!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Morning Lin your picture is lovely very picturesque even if the sun is not shining . It's beautiful here to now everything is white and lots more coming down , just would have preferred it at Christmas


 :shock: Thankfully ours has all melted as quick as it came down, it's raining again though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Even stranger to me is the reference to the girls bizarre frilly socks- exactly the type of socks I would expect to see on girls of that age with little frilly tops. Maybe the writer has a thing about socks- maybe we should send some of the more outrageous knitted socks to him? Or just photos of them and see how he responds.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We had difficulties with the young men/teens and other younger kids that taunt Sydney yesterday. Fortunately nothing too bad but really irritated me and poor Hannah is so worried that something will happen to him while she is away. Anyway, DH went and purchased a 4 camera security system this morning and installed it. At the click of a button I can now survey the back yard; it records also and has night vision. If they pull any more shenanigans I will have evidence for the police. So that settles that a bit.
> 
> Finished the 3rd cowl/kerchief using Sorlenna's new, soon to be released pattern. I'm findin it quite versatile when it comes to yarn weight and needle. This time I use a single stand of Stitch Nation Bamboo Ewe yarn and a size 11 needle. Living in such a warmer climate I really like the looser fit/drape. I also used two smaller beads dudring the bind off. I think I finally got a loose enough tension to my bind off this time too. Still haven't blocked it.


Gwen, did you report it last time? And this time? I know you need the proof, but reporting the first two incidents gives back ground that is needed. I am glad Brantley got the security cameras and installed them.

Cowl looks good!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am trying to catch up while we have wi-fi. I am only on page 20, you are up to 43! 

Kaye Jo, I am sorry to hear that the kids are breaking up. But sounds like it will be good for her to go back to TX, at least for now. Maybe that is part of the problem, being so far from home while there is such uncertainty. 

Prayers for all. Looks like Kansasgma is getting hit with storms. And maybe Southerngal? We are in VA, just south of the bad weather we are watching on the weather channel. The weather radio is set and ready to go on stand by so we are as ready as we can be, and not far to shelter if needed. 

Back to reading. Will need to get supper shortly, as it is already 7:30.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay all you Aussies, I'm watching House Hunters International, and they are moving to the Swan Valley? Where is that?


Swan Valley is in Western Australia near the capital city Perth. Beautiful part of the world.

My laptop is in the computer hospital and I am using a dinosaur of a desktop that has not been updated in years. Freezes constantly, won't load pictures, the "back" function does not work. Very frustrating.

Daralene, have a wonderful time in Scotland. Hope the weather is not too cold, although having been there in summer many years ago, I remember wearing several layers and a parka when we went for a picnic on the moors. Colder in summer than our winters in Australia!

Sending healing wishes to all who need them and hugs to all.
Denise (in a sunny and warm Sydney. Love this time of year!)


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, I can so identify with that posting. How many times do I need help and they ask me for password and I don't know and they can't help me. So funny and a true dilemma. Then you reset password and it says you can't use it because you've used it before. Well if it was what was in use, why didn't it work. :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD: Perhaps big thumbs on very tiny keys hit the wrong keys. :shock: :hunf:
> 
> I must read that to DH this morning. He will certainly appreciate it!


Keep a notebook with your passwords in it! I actually have 3. One in the safe, one in my purse, and one by the laptop. The first two need updated, shame on me!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I think the nurse is going to ask doctor for medication to help mum with anxiety or whatever it is.... her dementia seems to have progressed a bit and she gets more confused and anxious sometimes.....
> 
> And yes Serena sure is!


So sorry to hear this about your mom. Continued prayers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad someone else calls them thongs. My BIL was giving me a bad time for saying I like to wear thongs as now that means those silly underwear that go up the crack- I throw out my panties when the elastic goes & they want to do that :roll: :shock: They now call them flip flops here :roll: Why change a name that's been around for 50 years?


Thongs here- always have been well (well in my memory) and no indications that we are following any one else to change the name.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I still wear frilly socks.


I don't wear frilly socks- but almost anything else goes as far as socks. 
Think its because they tend to be worn by young girls here so feel like they are for young ones. Maybe I should wear them- but not sure handknitted white frilly socks would look right.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> All the islands were a little different and very interesting. My mentioning wanting to see Aruba was what instigated this trip so I better say Aruba and the butterfly farm. Yes, it seems that some people think the purpose of a cruise is to drink, but like you they didn't bother us.


Happy Belated Birthday. I think I missed it  When we went on our honeymoon, we had to miss Grenada due to engine trouble. St. Thomas and St. Lucia were gorgeous! I am not sure I would go again, though. Mostly my balance would be an issue. And the garlic allergy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, hope your back is better this morning.
> 
> Daralene, have a great trip, hope the weather gets warmer for you or as others suggested, you will just have to go shopping. I saw a lovely thistle pin online & told my son if he saw one in his travels to buy it for me but shopping wasn't on his "list". I'm looking forward to seeing his photos frm months ago, he hasn't been home long enough to show me them but will finally be home for a week starting next Tuesday.
> 
> ...


And I'm off to see mine today- about the ultra sound on my Achilles.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> More great news.....just got a call from Marianne and her biopsy was benign! Thank you God!


Your terrible week last week is turning around this week. What fantastic news for Marianne.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No way could I walk on gravel!


I used to many many years ago! Now, if I go barefoot outside, I end up with Athletes foot. Eww! In the house, quite often barefoot. In fact, I am barefoot now!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The purple ones match beautifully a cowl I have knitted, (shown partly done) I am looking forward to wearing them.


Wonderful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

The sweater front finished.

Sphinx us fascinated by the humidifier, David timed her one night, she stared at it for over an hour.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am so far behind this week. Life keeps me so busy and last night the brakes were put on as I was sick every hour of the night. I took a sick day and rested for the whole day. I am finally keeping crackers and soda down and hope to return to work tomorrow. Ironically, nobody heard me all night so wondered why I was still home at 8 AM. I texted my boss around 2:40 in the morning to let her know that I would not be in. I did get a few loads of wash started today as it needed to be done. I have DS#1 doing the bulk of that work. I am hoping that it is something that I ate rather than a virus.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I am here in Glasgow and a wonderful man picked us up from the airport and brought us to the hotel. Very nice flight on Aer LINGUS. I'm actually wondering if I flew over Kate's area. If not, I know I was close.
> 
> Not sure if I can make it till bedtime or not, but will try. See you later. Time for a cuppa'. Hugs to all and sure hope everyone is ok.


Oh wow! Glad you had a good flight, enjoy your time, you and Kate hug each other for us.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay all you Aussies, I'm watching House Hunters International, and they are moving to the Swan Valley? Where is that?


Near Perth which is the capital of Western Australia- believe it or not this is on the West side of the country. None of us KTPers are there. I'm the closest and its a couple of days drive from here. Indeed we are the closest state to them being in the centre strip of the country.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> My niece just sent me this photo of her 9 month old son, Harry, with her 6 year old Golden Retriever, Harvey. I think it's such a cute picture!


This is so cute.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> another beautiful day in northwest ohio. not quite as warm as yesterday but still warm enough to have the door and some windows open. supposedly sometime tonight it is to rain - sure doesn't look like it now - partly cloudy with blue here and there and still plenty of sunlight and almost six o'clock in the evening.
> 
> the mower they bought saturday fits in the bed of the truck if you back it on. i don't ever expect to do that. however - gary is at phyllis's tonight mowing her yard. think he wil do that all summer. she is getting of an age when pushing a mower should not be her job. the grandchildren can never find time to go mow for her so this is the best solution. i don't ever intend to mow her yard - i am sure i wuld bugger it up somehow. lol
> 
> ...


Glad you have a new mower and someone will be doing Phyllis's.

Way to go on the sock! I just took one off the needles and have a couple of rows done on the second one. I knitted for about 4 hours straight yesterday while riding.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> My niece just sent me this photo of her 9 month old son, Harry, with her 6 year old Golden Retriever, Harvey. I think it's such a cute picture!


That's so cute!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> I had a good day today. Met Tony my youngest son in town. Went for a good lunch at Zizzi, then some clothes shopping, home and then we both went to see the new wood flooring in oldest sons new kitchen. Went our separate ways then. Home, inti pj's, phoned my sister who is seeming to fight off her infection. My prayers for all in need, and best wishes to all. Good that you are better this week Sam. The weather has turned wet and wintry again here, we did get rather wet while out so glad to get indoors and settled. Take care all.


Glad your DS is doing better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You know I did get help that one weekend and we worked on my craft room. It is a bit much on our income to have very regularly but I do intend on having them back again sometime. It just gets to a point that I have to do something. Sounds silly but even loading the diswasher hurts so dishes pile up. Before anyone asks, yes Hannah does help but she does work full time AND goes to school full time so her time to help me is limited. Not just making excuses for her either; she keeps making the Deans's List and right now her education is priority #1 for all of us. This past weekend when grandkids came over the girls all helped me fold a lot of laundry. When I tried to pay them they refused saying "NO, you're our grandma". Such good kids. But I will not ask them to do my floors or scrub the bathroom facilities. Okay, enough complaining......I'm going to be more careful and trying not to be so stubborn.


Over here the elderly and those with disabilities which stop them doing housework can get subsidised cleaning and garden work done- they are limited in what they can do but its a great start. Mum has someone come in every week - one week takes her shopping etc, next week cleans the house. And doesn't cost her much


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> My niece just sent me this photo of her 9 month old son, Harry, with her 6 year old Golden Retriever, Harvey. I think it's such a cute picture!


Wonderful photo-


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> I am so far behind this week. Life keeps me so busy and last night the brakes were put on as I was sick every hour of the night. I took a sick day and rested for the whole day. I am finally keeping crackers and soda down and hope to return to work tomorrow. Ironically, nobody heard me all night so wondered why I was still home at 8 AM. I texted my boss around 2:40 in the morning to let her know that I would not be in. I did get a few loads of wash started today as it needed to be done. I have DS#1 doing the bulk of that work. I am hoping that it is something that I ate rather than a virus.


Get well soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Did get some cleaning done today and am feeling quite frustrated. I know I must be careful to o overdo but since when is mopping one room (the kitchen) overdoing. My lower back is killing me now; took some muscle relaxers and pain meds. DH has gone to get some salon pas pads to put across my lower back too. It hurts to sit, walk, stand, get up and down from sitting, etc.. Spent the second half of the afternoon lying on the sofa I hurt so much. Just venting....at this rate of cleaning I'll never get the entire house or even half of it clean. Just stupidly frustrating. Oh well....pft! Pain meds starting to kick in so that will help. Had to get DH to get the chicken out of the oven. TTYL. DH home with the patch for my lower back and he's going to put it on now.


I am so sorry. I know how that feels.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am so far behind this week. Life keeps me so busy and last night the brakes were put on as I was sick every hour of the night. I took a sick day and rested for the whole day. I am finally keeping crackers and soda down and hope to return to work tomorrow. Ironically, nobody heard me all night so wondered why I was still home at 8 AM. I texted my boss around 2:40 in the morning to let her know that I would not be in. I did get a few loads of wash started today as it needed to be done. I have DS#1 doing the bulk of that work. I am hoping that it is something that I ate rather than a virus.


Hopefully not a virus as otherwise it might go through the whole family. Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Over here the elderly and those with disabilities which stop them doing housework can get subsidised cleaning and garden work done- they are limited in what they can do but its a great start. Mum has someone come in every week - one week takes her shopping etc, next week cleans the house. And doesn't cost her much


That service is available here too


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh Gwen that's not good at all you hurting yourself like that.
> Do you have heat pads made from wheat or rice. They are great. You just make a long sausage shape from thick fabric, fill it with grains sew ends up. And put it in microwave on high 2 minutes. I sprinkle some lavender oil on it afterwards and it's very soothing. You can put them in freezer too if you like.
> Love your new cowl too!


These work great! They warm up the bed nicely in the winter also! I have made a square or rectangle of fabric and sewn tubes or channels in it to put the rice or what ever in, then sew up the end. I could put it on my back and not have all the rice fall down to the bottom, it all stayed right where it was put originally!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> More great news.....just got a call from Marianne and her biopsy was benign! Thank you God!


So happy for Marianne with this great news.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, great news about Marianne. Sorry your back is still acting up.

Mary, sorry you are sick. I imagine you don't want your DH catching it so soon after surgery. Hope you are better soon.

Saw the doctor this morning, I guess something was a little strange about the nuclear scan, one side of the thyroid absurd more of the marker than normal but Dr said they don't think it's anything to get too excited about. He's referring me to an endocrinologist just to be sure.
I ran into Lloyd after the appointment & got the paint for the outside of the house so if it ever warms up I can start on that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I used to many many years ago! Now, if I go barefoot outside, I end up with Athletes foot. Eww! In the house, quite often barefoot. In fact, I am barefoot now!


It tends to be how cold it is, whether I am barefoot in the house- I have a lovely warm pair of slip-ons made from Merino skins, (Yes Darowil, the one's from Goulburn) that are on my feet right now. Almost worse than stones is stickiness, and my vinyl gets washed only once in a fortnight. So I wear my slippers!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Wonderful!


 :thumbup: I am looking forward to it being cold enough!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am so far behind this week. Life keeps me so busy and last night the brakes were put on as I was sick every hour of the night. I took a sick day and rested for the whole day. I am finally keeping crackers and soda down and hope to return to work tomorrow. Ironically, nobody heard me all night so wondered why I was still home at 8 AM. I texted my boss around 2:40 in the morning to let her know that I would not be in. I did get a few loads of wash started today as it needed to be done. I have DS#1 doing the bulk of that work. I am hoping that it is something that I ate rather than a virus.


I am sure I speak for all of us, Mary, when I say I hope it is too. But you do have a habit of pushing yourself so hard!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> My Knitting Angels, I love your thinking ladies. I think tartan and a pin would be fabulous!!!
> 
> I did sleep on the plane but sadly only 2 hrs. By the time they get around to serving supper, quite a bit of time has gone by. Promptly went to sleep but only slept about 2 hrs. Seemed like a quick trip though as we stopped over in Dublin. Of course they served breakfast so that took up time too. The plane had quite a few babies on board too. I have been trying to get on Scotland time before I left home and succeeded some. Think that really helped. Will also get to visit a Whiskey distillery, (will have to check on that Crabbies Green Ginger drink) when we do our tour next week and a working sheep farm.
> 
> ...


I am delighted that you had a safe trip across the pond. It is chilly here as well so you might as well enjoy the new environment as well as meeting new people. You and Bill are quite blessed and I am so delighted that he is fitting in activities that please you as well as his performances. I am sure that he will enjoy a little bit of down time to do other things as well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> More great news.....just got a call from Marianne and her biopsy was benign! Thank you God!


*Hallelujah!*


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure I speak for all of us, Mary, when I say I hope it is too. But you do have a habit of pushing yourself so hard!


Something that I cannot deny. I should have this weekend off for the most part. I will teach a class on Sunday afternoon, otherwise I plan on some rest for me.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Wow! That's great! I am a sluff by comparison!


kiwifrau said:


> I'm very cautious what I do, as I've been having knee problems, actually going to the doctors this Thursday to see what the results are from my tests from 2 weeks ago.
> 
> First I do 30 min's on a stationary bike, 1 hour on the treadmill - just walking at a medium speed, I never ever run. 20 min's or so on the eliptical, then an hour swimming or working out on some of the weight machines. Again nothing strenuous.
> I'd personally say I do everything in moderation.
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Great sweater, Kaye. Your Sphinx looks a lot like my Indy. Sphinx must be convinced something tasty will eventually pop out of that little machine!


Poledra65 said:


> The sweater front finished.
> 
> Sphinx us fascinated by the humidifier, David timed her one night, she stared at it for over an hour.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Something that I cannot deny. I should have this weekend off for the most part. I will teach a class on Sunday afternoon, otherwise I plan on some rest for me.


May I say, that I think that is very wise.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> My niece just sent me this photo of her 9 month old son, Harry, with her 6 year old Golden Retriever, Harvey. I think it's such a cute picture!


Awe, that's adorable.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That would bring you down to 0* C at least. I guess Sonja is coping with such- I've not checked figures for Britain.


We were about 34f/1.1c, but it's in the 40's now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No worry about my overdoing it today. Back still hurt along with terrible headache so I took two tramadol and slept the day away on the sofa. Dogs at my feet on the sofa and Sydney on the floor right in front of the sofa. Couldn't have gotten up if I wanted to. LOL. Up now, pain meds working so I've put dinner in the oven to cook; baked pork chops. Nothing fancy at all. Didn't get a thing done today but that's okay. See...I'm working on not overdoing. 💥


 That is good, I'm glad that it's getting better now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You know I did get help that one weekend and we worked on my craft room. It is a bit much on our income to have very regularly but I do intend on having them back again sometime. It just gets to a point that I have to do something. Sounds silly but even loading the diswasher hurts so dishes pile up. Before anyone asks, yes Hannah does help but she does work full time AND goes to school full time so her time to help me is limited. Not just making excuses for her either; she keeps making the Deans's List and right now her education is priority #1 for all of us. This past weekend when grandkids came over the girls all helped me fold a lot of laundry. When I tried to pay them they refused saying "NO, you're our grandma". Such good kids. But I will not ask them to do my floors or scrub the bathroom facilities. Okay, enough complaining......I'm going to be more careful and trying not to be so stubborn.


That was very sweet of them to refuse payment from Grandma. 
I imagine Hannah is very busy, and with getting ready to go to Spain on top of everything else.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am trying to catch up while we have wi-fi. I am only on page 20, you are up to 43!
> 
> Kaye Jo, I am sorry to hear that the kids are breaking up. But sounds like it will be good for her to go back to TX, at least for now. Maybe that is part of the problem, being so far from home while there is such uncertainty.
> 
> ...


Yes, it's a good thing all in all, she's sweet but will be better off back home.

I certainly hope you don't have bad enough weather to need to take shelter, but I'm glad you are close if you do. Stay safe!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Swan Valley is in Western Australia near the capital city Perth. Beautiful part of the world.
> 
> My laptop is in the computer hospital and I am using a dinosaur of a desktop that has not been updated in years. Freezes constantly, won't load pictures, the "back" function does not work. Very frustrating.
> 
> ...


Thank you, they didn't really elaborate other than once to say Western Australia and I didn't know what city that was close to. It was funny, she's from Windsor, UK and was looking for Australian charm in a house until she saw what Aussie charm in a house was compared to the UK, he's from there, so already knew she didn't know what she was asking for. They settled on a new build house. 

I hope your laptop is healthy again soon, glad you are able to catch up even if it is on an ailing aging relic. 
Hope that the back isn't causing too much discomfort.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG....I almost forgot to post this good news! DH's stress test came back and he is in great shape; no heart issues at all. Doing the happy dance for sure now!
> 
> Pan meds, muscle relaxer and salonpas has kicked in and back is feeling better. Think I"m going to call it an early night. I am determined to do some more cleaning/purging tomorrow. Don't expect to get a bunch done but every little bit will help. Thanks for letting me vent in earlier post.
> 
> ...


Wonderful news for Brantley, and good news that your back is easing. Glad your DB is doing better. In on the hug.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I don't wear frilly socks- but almost anything else goes as far as socks.
> Think its because they tend to be worn by young girls here so feel like they are for young ones. Maybe I should wear them- but not sure handknitted white frilly socks would look right.


Make matching ones for you and Serena.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am so far behind this week. Life keeps me so busy and last night the brakes were put on as I was sick every hour of the night. I took a sick day and rested for the whole day. I am finally keeping crackers and soda down and hope to return to work tomorrow. Ironically, nobody heard me all night so wondered why I was still home at 8 AM. I texted my boss around 2:40 in the morning to let her know that I would not be in. I did get a few loads of wash started today as it needed to be done. I have DS#1 doing the bulk of that work. I am hoping that it is something that I ate rather than a virus.


I hope it's nothing that will linger also, It's good you are keeping down crackers and soda, hopefully by tomorrow you will be back in the pink again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I am here in Glasgow and a wonderful man picked us up from the airport and brought us to the hotel. Very nice flight on Aer LINGUS. I'm actually wondering if I flew over Kate's area. If not, I know I was close.
> 
> Not sure if I can make it till bedtime or not, but will try. See you later. Time for a cuppa'. Hugs to all and sure hope everyone is ok.


So glad you made it safely! Please share hugs between you and Kate for all of us.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The sweater front finished.
> 
> Sphinx us fascinated by the humidifier, David timed her one night, she stared at it for over an hour.


Sweater looks nice...matches the toes on your socks :lol: Amazing what fascinates our pets.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Near Perth which is the capital of Western Australia- believe it or not this is on the West side of the country. None of us KTPers are there. I'm the closest and its a couple of days drive from here. Indeed we are the closest state to them being in the centre strip of the country.


Wow! That's quite a ways, I always forget that Australia is huge like the US and takes time to get from one point to the other, you'd think I'd have that down by now. I'll have to look up Perth and learn more about it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad someone else calls them thongs. My BIL was giving me a bad time for saying I like to wear thongs as now that means those silly underwear that go up the crack- I throw out my panties when the elastic goes & they want to do that :roll: :shock: They now call them flip flops here :roll: Why change a name that's been around for 50 years?


When we were kids we called them thongs also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> More great news.....just got a call from Marianne and her biopsy was benign! Thank you God!


Amen!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Great sweater, Kaye. Your Sphinx looks a lot like my Indy. Sphinx must be convinced something tasty will eventually pop out of that little machine!


Thank you, I'm working on sleeve one now.

She's fascinated with water, once she realized that there was water in it, she's been fixated, trying to figure out how to get to it. lol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love it when you can "see" the rays coming through the clouds like this picture. Always makes me think of God reaching down to lift us up.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, great news about Marianne. Sorry your back is still acting up.
> 
> Mary, sorry you are sick. I imagine you don't want your DH catching it so soon after surgery. Hope you are better soon.
> 
> ...


I hope that the doc is correct and it's nothing to worry about. 
Do you want to come paint my house when you are done with yours? lol 
No, we need to take all the stucco off and then side with some wood siding.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David complains because no one else mows Marla's yard, but then complains that we don't do it right so he'd rather do it himself anyway. :roll:
> He doesn't mind how I mow ours since it's just two postage stamps on either side of a walk way. lol Silly man.
> 
> Ummm, Sam? Did you forget a picture? :hunf:


Ha. Tell David like I told my DH when he didn't like the way DS and I did ours. If you don't like the way we do it, do it yourself, but don't complain about free and willing help. He doesn't say a word anymore!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> so far the second one has been going quite well. maybe there is hope for me yet. --- sam


Yay!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> My niece just sent me this photo of her 9 month old son, Harry, with her 6 year old Golden Retriever, Harvey. I think it's such a cute picture!


Cute!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone I'm just checking in. STill having trouble with my internet hopefully fixed soon.
> Hope everyone is doing well. nittergma


Hi Noni! Registration is open for KAP!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sweater looks nice...matches the toes on your socks :lol: Amazing what fascinates our pets.


 Thank you. :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Ha. Tell David like I told my DH when he didn't like the way DS and I did ours. If you don't like the way we do it, do it yourself, but don't complain about free and willing help. He doesn't say a word anymore!


 We do, that's why he says he'll do it himself. lolol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, love the pic. I love Maya but....why didn't I get another Golden? Maya is so neurotic and Joshua, my Golden, was the best dog I ever had.
> I did take Miss Neurotic on hour walk today. Didn't walk yesterday as 50 mph winds.


My aunt had a golden that was wonderful. When Abbey passed, she decided she couldn't live with out, so got another. Maddy is 2 now and is a handful! So much energy and stubborn! A total change from what Abbey was like. I kept telling her to get another before Abbey passed so Abbey could train the new one, but she thought she wouldn't get another at her age. Then couldn't stand being without.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I'm finally caught up, so I guess I'll watch my movie and see if I can get this sleeve finished. See you all later. 
HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am so far behind this week. Life keeps me so busy and last night the brakes were put on as I was sick every hour of the night. I took a sick day and rested for the whole day. I am finally keeping crackers and soda down and hope to return to work tomorrow. Ironically, nobody heard me all night so wondered why I was still home at 8 AM. I texted my boss around 2:40 in the morning to let her know that I would not be in. I did get a few loads of wash started today as it needed to be done. I have DS#1 doing the bulk of that work. I am hoping that it is something that I ate rather than a virus.


Hope you are better now!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it's a good thing all in all, she's sweet but will be better off back home.
> 
> I certainly hope you don't have bad enough weather to need to take shelter, but I'm glad you are close if you do. Stay safe!!!


We will stay as safe as we can. Only one row of campers between us and the building.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We do, that's why he says he'll do it himself. lolol


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We were about 34f/1.1c, but it's in the 40's now.


Which of course is a reason it has not lasted!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

All caught up at page 47. I don't know how much I will be on from here on out until sometime next week. Still taking registration for KAP! I can set up the phone for a hot spot to the computer to send the registration forms out. Just won't read that way.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that the doc is correct and it's nothing to worry about.
> Do you want to come paint my house when you are done with yours? lol
> No, we need to take all the stucco off and then side with some wood siding.


I think by the time I'm done my house & Neil's I will never want to see another paint brush :lol: I think I would like stucco on mine then I wouldn't have to think about painting.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kiwifrau, I needed to hear that, moderation. I get active, then get flare of either fm or colitis or both and have to cut way way back. Then I start to feel better and approach exercise too much too soon and get laid up again. MODERATION!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think i am just under the wire - sorry. --- sam

Tuesday 26 April '16

Today is Richter Scale Day. If theres ever a day to hold onto hats, double-test foundations and keep an ear out for rumblings deep within the Earth, its Richter Scale Day. This occasion is an acknowledgement and celebration of the birthday of the man who taught the world how to measure earthquakes  Charles F. Richter.

Born in 1900, the American earthquake obsessive (technically known as a seismologist), came up with the Richter Scale in 1935, while at the California Institute of Technology. Since then, the world has been able to compare various earthquakes and investigate their relative power for destruction. The 20th centurys biggest happened in Chile on 22 May 1960, measuring a magnitude of 9.5.

Some people celebrate by getting together with a bunch of friends to watch their favourite disaster films. 1974s Earthquake, 1999s Aftershock: Earthquake in New York and 2003s The Core are all popular choices.

today is Help A Horse Day. No horsing around  today is an opportunity for you to be a good neeeiiigh-bor on Help a Horse Day!

Horses continue to be both a popular pet as well as serving as hard-working farm animals. In recent years, stories of their neglect and abandonment have continued to rise; as owners have found the cost of looking after them too prohibitive to cope with.

Help a Horse Day is your opportunity to send a donation to an equine care charity of your choice! Or share an apple or carrot with a local horse you know! Or sign your name to a petition demanding better care for these faithful, four-footed friends who have served us so well over the centuries. All they need is a hand (after all, most of them are at least 10 hands high!) to enjoy a better life.

Today is Pretzel Day. Theres something special about a pretzel, the rich warm bready smell, the burst of salt as you bite into it, and in the best of time, the delicious flavor of cheese that you dip it in. Or maybe youre one of those who prefer the crunch of the kind you can buy in a bag at the store, that amazing addition to any snack mix, and the foundation of sports gatherings everywhere. Whatever your preference, Pretzel Day exemplifies this amazing treat in all its forms. So grab your favorite variety, sit back and munch down on the most auspicious of snack based days!

History of Pretzel Day
Like all food related holidays, we like to start with a little history of where the food came from. We love the story of the pretzel, especially as it shares a theme with candy canes, another of our favorites! (In fact, Candy Cane Pretzels, dusted with crushed candy canes instead of salt and glazed with frosting, are a great winter time treat!) Sometime during the Middle Ages, Catholic Monks were trying to figure out what to do with these bits of leftover dough. Clever as they were, they came up with the pretzel, folding the dough into the shape of praying hands, or the knot representing the Holy Trinity, depending on who you ask.

Since then the pretzel has evolved into a much loved treat has seen many uses, including representing marriage (where the term tying the knot came into prominence) and finally into modern day as a popular addition to concession stands at carnivals and events of all kinds. The origin of the hard pretzel is a bit more recent, and is among the ranks of other great accidental discoveries like the potato chip. You see, apparently when you leave a pretzel in the oven too long, it will bake into a crisp and crunchy bit of deliciousness. The baker was so pleasantly surprised with the result that he took the time to perfect the recipe, and now theyre a hugely popular snack!

How to Celebrate Pretzel Day
Lets start off with getting yourself your favorite variety of pretzel! Even better, a lot of places celebrate this holiday by offering free pretzels to their customers. After all, sometimes the best way to get someone started on a delicious and addictive snack is to give them the first one free! If youre feeling particularly adventurous you can always try making your own with one of the hundreds of recipes online, or take the middle road and whip up a delicious snack mix using premade hard pretzels, seasonings, and other snack mixes. However you do it, Pretzel Day is a great time to celebrate this wonderful treat with the long history.

Homemade Soft Pretzels

Recipe courtesy of Alton Brown

Total Time: 1 hr 55 min
Prep: 30 min
Inactive: 1 hr
Cook: 25 min
Yield:8 pretzels
Level:Intermediate

Ingredients

1 1/2 cups warm (110 to 115 degrees F) water
1 tablespoon sugar
2 teaspoons kosher salt
1 package active dry yeast
22 ounces all-purpose flour, approximately 4 1/2 cups
2 ounces unsalted butter, melted
Vegetable oil, for pan
10 cups water
2/3 cup baking soda
1 large egg yolk beaten with 1 tablespoon water
Pretzel salt

Directions

1. Combine the water, sugar and kosher salt in the bowl of a stand mixer and sprinkle the yeast on top. Allow to sit for 5 minutes or until the mixture begins to foam.

2. Add the flour and butter and, using the dough hook attachment, mix on low speed until well combined.

3. Change to medium speed and knead until the dough is smooth and pulls away from the side of the bowl, approximately 4 to 5 minutes.

4. Remove the dough from the bowl, clean the bowl and then oil it well with vegetable oil.

5. Return the dough to the bowl, cover with plastic wrap and sit in a warm place for approximately 50 to 55 minutes or until the dough has doubled in size.

6. Preheat the oven to 450 degrees F. Line 2 half-sheet pans with parchment paper and lightly brush with the vegetable oil. Set aside.

7. Bring the 10 cups of water and the baking soda to a rolling boil in an 8-quart saucepan or roasting pan.

8. In the meantime, turn the dough out onto a slightly oiled work surface and divide into 8 equal pieces.

9. Roll out each piece of dough into a 24-inch rope.

10. Make a U-shape with the rope, holding the ends of the rope, cross them over each other and press onto the bottom of the U in order to form the shape of a pretzel. Place onto the parchment-lined half sheet pan.

11. Place the pretzels into the boiling water, 1 by 1, for 30 seconds.

12. Remove them from the water using a large flat spatula.

13. Return to the half sheet pan, brush the top of each pretzel with the beaten egg yolk and water mixture and sprinkle with the pretzel salt.

14. Bake until dark golden brown in color, approximately 
12 to 14 minutes.

15. Transfer to a cooling rack for at least 5 minutes before serving.

Recipe courtesy of Alton Brown, 2007

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/homemade-soft-pretzels-recipe.html?oc=linkback

Today is Hug An Australian Day. Hug An Australian Day is an annual event that was founded by Thomas and Ruth Roy of the Wellcat.com website.

Though the origins of this event are unclear, Hug An Australian Day has quickly become popular over the last few years, and is celebrated by sending the likes of greeting cards and e-cards to Aussie friends.

Event ideas for Hug An Australian Day include listening to famous Aussie music artists, from The Seekers to Kylie all day long with a can of Fosters or Castlemaine XXXX, or holding an Aussie movies day  beginning with Crocodile Dundee, naturally enough.

Hug An Australian Day shouldnt just stop with just a hug for Aussies living overseas. Theyre bound to be appreciative of a present that reminds them of home, like a toy koala bear or kangaroo for instance  or a DVD of great Aussie cricket moments.

If you really want to celebrate Hug An Australian Day why not plan a trip around it? It is the perfect time to travel to the land down under, especially if you have friends or relatives there that need a good hugging. It could be Sydney, Brisbane, Adelaide, it doesnt matter, theres bound to be Australians to hug wherever you choose. With the timing right before the big holiday season beginning in May, most travel sites will even be offering discounts.

Which former GOP presidential candidate was previously the CEO of a Fortune 500 company?

Carly Fiorina
Ben Carson
Mike Huckabee
Chris Christie

As part of David Hasselhoff's divorce settlement, he kept possession of the nickname "Hoff" and the catchphrase "Don't Hassle the Hoff."

April 26
1980 - Channing Tatum
1965 - Kevin James
1933 - Carol Burnett

April 26, 1986
The world's worst nuclear accident occurred at the Chernobyl plant in the Soviet Union.

Answer: Carly Fiorina is an American businesswoman and former candidate for President of the United States. Carly Fiorina was the Chief Executive Officer of Hewlett-Packard from 1999 to 2005. When Fiorina was hired as Hewlett-Packard's CEO, she was the first woman to take control of a Fortune 100 company. After the controversial merger with Compaq Computers didnt meet expectations, Fiorina was forced to resign. On May 4, 2015, Fiorina announced her candidacy for the Republican nomination in the 2016 U.S. Presidential election, as the only woman running for the Republican nomination. On February 10, 2016, Fiorina suspended her campaign.

"Flo" is the insurance girl on TV for which company?

State Farm
Progressive
GEICO
Allstate

Answer: Flo is a fictional character appearing in more than 100 commercials for Progressive Insurance, beginning in 2008. Portrayed by actress and comedian Stephanie Courtney, the character has developed a fan base on social networks and has become an iconic advertising mascot. The character debuted in 2008 through several television commercials and has since appeared in radio and print advertisements and web banners. "Flo", an upbeat store employee for Progressive Insurance, was created by the Boston-based agency Arnold Worldwide, specifically copywriter John Park and art director Steve Reepmeyer.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what are you doing in va? --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I am trying to catch up while we have wi-fi. I am only on page 20, you are up to 43!
> 
> Kaye Jo, I am sorry to hear that the kids are breaking up. But sounds like it will be good for her to go back to TX, at least for now. Maybe that is part of the problem, being so far from home while there is such uncertainty.
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, you made me giggle at myself. Isn't there an old 50's song about when you can't be with the one you love, love the one you're with? Maya is a sweetie pie, just neurotic. And Josh was a hard act to follow. Incidentally today on our walk she ran onto the middle of a four lane highway. She had never ever done that before. Scared the daylights out of me and showed how much I love her. Will NOT be taking that route again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

camo - why am i not surprised. it looks great kaye - aren't cats wonderful - they pretty much march to their own drum. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> The sweater front finished.
> 
> Sphinx us fascinated by the humidifier, David timed her one night, she stared at it for over an hour.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kiwifrau, I needed to hear that, moderation. I get active, then get flare of either fm or colitis or both and have to cut way way back. Then I start to feel better and approach exercise too much too soon and get laid up again. MODERATION!


I have just been told by someone that my five minute bursts on my stationary bike (exercycle) is the way to go. Can't remember who I was talking to, oh yes I do, it was Denise in Sydney- (Nicho ) I was talking with her. Got my xray at the hospital tomorrow. (pelvis and knee)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

or it could be your body telling you to slow down. either way - sending you tons of healing energy to surround you with warm healing energy and gt you back in the pink real quick. way to go #1 son. --- sam



pacer said:


> I am so far behind this week. Life keeps me so busy and last night the brakes were put on as I was sick every hour of the night. I took a sick day and rested for the whole day. I am finally keeping crackers and soda down and hope to return to work tomorrow. Ironically, nobody heard me all night so wondered why I was still home at 8 AM. I texted my boss around 2:40 in the morning to let her know that I would not be in. I did get a few loads of wash started today as it needed to be done. I have DS#1 doing the bulk of that work. I am hoping that it is something that I ate rather than a virus.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sam, your Trivia are a bonus- don't be concerned what day they come in- Kate will write them up, or at least where there are recipes!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I'm working on sleeve one now.
> 
> She's fascinated with water, once she realized that there was water in it, she's been fixated, trying to figure out how to get to it. lol


We had a good sized aquarium when the kids were little; my husband called it Cat TV, since one was always sitting there watching.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

snow white kitty also had the distinction of having two names - the second one being 'fish killer kitty'. at one time there was a small aquarium on the kitchen counter at heidi's - one goldfish - ales's - fish killer got in the house and there was no goldfish in the bowl - quickly off to the store before alex gets home - he never knew the difference - next time fish killer kitty got in the house there was no goldfish left - again - into town before alex got home form school. the third time it happened the aquarium was put away. took a couple of weeks before alex noticed. lol ---- sam



Sorlenna said:


> We had a good sized aquarium when the kids were little; my husband called it Cat TV, since one was always sitting there watching.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> snow white kitty also had the distinction of having two names - the second one being 'fish killer kitty'. at one time there was a small aquarium on the kitchen counter at heidi's - one goldfish - ales's - fish killer got in the house and there was no goldfish in the bowl - quickly off to the store before alex gets home - he never knew the difference - next time fish killer kitty got in the house there was no goldfish left - again - into town before alex got home form school. the third time it happened the aquarium was put away. took a couple of weeks before alex noticed. lol ---- sam


It all goes to show, doesn't it- was Alex actually ever feeding the goldfish?!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Get well soon.


I hope you are feeling a lot better when you wake up Mary 💐


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Posting this for Sonja- I know it is Icelandic, but I thought you might get some ideas from this, if you've not already seen it- From the Nordic Store in Reykjavik.
> Sorry can't find it in my files- it is under the latest from Nordic Store Sonja- a lovely two colour baby outfit.


Was it the one with leggings and hearts on the cardigan ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> The sweater front finished.
> 
> Sphinx us fascinated by the humidifier, David timed her one night, she stared at it for over an hour.


Sweater is looking great Kaye


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Over here the elderly and those with disabilities which stop them doing housework can get subsidised cleaning and garden work done- they are limited in what they can do but its a great start. Mum has someone come in every week - one week takes her shopping etc, next week cleans the house. And doesn't cost her much


Can get help here too ,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Was it the one with leggings and hearts on the cardigan ?


Yes, that was the one- I had not interpreted them as hearts but now I look again they clearly are!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, that was the one- I had not interpreted them as hearts but now I look again they clearly are!


It is pretty . I have a graph for something similar that I'm planning to use to make a blanket


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It is pretty . I have a graph for something similar that I'm planning to use to make a blanket


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

4 Trivia Questions about Lucille Ball April 26, 2016 

Lucille Ball passed away at age 77 on April 26, 1989. Let's find out how much you love Lucy by answering these trivia questions about the trailblazing Queen of Comedy...



Fill in the Blank: Lucy and Desi Arnaz Were TV's First _______ Couple.

A picture of Lucille Ball from 1940. Gender norms weren't the only barriers Lucille Ball broke. She and Desi Arnaz were also TV's first interracial couple. Producers felt Arnaz was "too ethnic," and that audiences wouldn't accept Lucy being married to someone who looked so "foreign." Which is funny since, ya know, they were married in real life. Lucy insisted Arnaz be her on-screen co-star, and to prove that audiences would like them together, they worked a skit into her husband's orchestra tour that summer showcasing the two of them working together onstage. Audiences loved them, the networks relented, and that skit was thrown into the show's sixth episode.

Fill in the Blank: Lucille Ball Was the First Woman to Run a ______.

Lucille Ball didn't just create and star in I Love Lucy, she also ran the show's production company, making her the first woman to run a major TV studio. And Desilu Productions was pretty major. She was in charge of 2,000 employees, and when she finally sold it in 1967, it went for $17 million. Those would be 1967 dollars. And they didn't just put on her own show. Desilu Productions later produced the shows Star Trek and Mission Impossible among others.


Why Did I Love Lucy Have a Priest, a Rabbi and a Minister on Set in Season Two?

We really hoped they went to a bar at least once during filming. When Lucille Ball became pregnant in season two of I Love Lucy, the producers were worried about portraying the character as pregnant onscreen. Though her pregnancy would be tough to hide because, as Desi Arnaz put it when describing his wife's first pregnancy, "she got as big as a house when she was carrying Lucie." The network agreed to let Lucy become only the second actress to be visibly pregnant while starring in a TV series (Mary Kay on Mary Kay and Johnny was the first). One condition for making the character pregnant was that people onscreen couldn't say she was pregnant. They had to say she was "expecting." A second condition? A priest, a rabbi and a minister had to be onset for each episode to make sure the show's handling of the pregnancy wouldn't be offensive to any groups. And no, we're not joking.

I Love Lucy Was the First Sitcom to Be Shot Using How Many Cameras?

Lucille Ball and Desi Arnaz had another idea the studio wasn't crazy about: They wanted to shoot the whole show on film with three cameras instead of the then-standard one. CBS was worried about the added expense of extra cameras and redoing the stage and shooting process to accommodate them, so Desi Arnaz made an offer. The couple would take a cut in pay to offset the cost, but in return, they would retain ownership of the film, not the studio. The studio agreed, making I Love Lucy the first ever multi-cam sitcom (a distinction now common among sitcoms). Little did the execs know that I Love Lucy would become one of the most popular shows in rerun syndication history. And in the process, Lucy and her husband accomplished one more TV first: They became the first TV actors to become millionaires from their time onscreen.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he actually did - he was just spacy enough never to notice. actually one goldfish looks pretty much like another. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It all goes to show, doesn't it- was Alex actually ever feeding the goldfish?!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

pacer said:


> I am so far behind this week. Life keeps me so busy and last night the brakes were put on as I was sick every hour of the night. I took a sick day and rested for the whole day. I am finally keeping crackers and soda down and hope to return to work tomorrow. Ironically, nobody heard me all night so wondered why I was still home at 8 AM. I texted my boss around 2:40 in the morning to let her know that I would not be in. I did get a few loads of wash started today as it needed to be done. I have DS#1 doing the bulk of that work. I am hoping that it is something that I ate rather than a virus.


Hoping you are soon recovered and rested. Try to take it easy if possible!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> The sweater front finished.
> 
> Sphinx us fascinated by the humidifier, David timed her one night, she stared at it for over an hour.


Sweater is going to be great! And Sphinx is just being an inscrutable cat.....who knows what the fascination is.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wow! Glad you had a good flight, enjoy your time, you and Kate hug each other for us.


You bet we will!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> he actually did - he was just spacy enough never to notice. actually one goldfish looks pretty much like another. --- sam


I am aware of how similar they are!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> I don't wear frilly socks . Maybe I should wear them- but not sure handknitted white frilly socks would look right.


Go on, start a new trend!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Beautifully for the first 3 months- now she is getting more difficult.
> The funny thing with her baby grins is she now checks out who it is before deciding whether to give a grin.


LOL.... so cute. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad someone else calls them thongs. My BIL was giving me a bad time for saying I like to wear thongs as now that means those silly underwear that go up the crack- I throw out my panties when the elastic goes & they want to do that :roll: :shock: They now call them flip flops here :roll: Why change a name that's been around for 50 years?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: The underwear version is called thong here as well.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Grandpa is putting new edging on the lawn and he has a little delivery man working with him!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Grandpa is putting new edging on the lawn and he has a little delivery man working with him!


Delightful! What is the means of propulsion on the digger?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, great news about Marianne. Sorry your back is still acting up.
> 
> Mary, sorry you are sick. I imagine you don't want your DH catching it so soon after surgery. Hope you are better soon.
> 
> ...


Hopefully it is nothing, but does need checking out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It tends to be how cold it is, whether I am barefoot in the house- I have a lovely warm pair of slip-ons made from Merino skins, (Yes Darowil, the one's from Goulburn) that are on my feet right now. Almost worse than stones is stickiness, and my vinyl gets washed only once in a fortnight. So I wear my slippers!


And are they nice and warm and comfortable?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> You bet we will!


Amen to that! Re: hugs to and from all of us.

Woke up during the night and thought I was accidentally on New Zealand time, but thankfully fell back asleep a few hours later and woke up at 8am with alarm for DH's work with both of us feeling wonderful. Met the leader of the band this morning and the guest trumpeter who puts on a major Jazz Festival in the US. DH is off to work and I got a huge cuppa' at the Starbucks connected to the hotel for the room. Watching a program I absolutely love about all these charming but dilapidated places that go up for auction and are renovated.

Sun was really bright with blue skies this morning but darker clouds are moving in. Hope it won't be horrible weather for Kate and friend coming to see me.

Bonnie, hope no problem there but just a fluke on the test.

I'm not caught up so will send hugs to all of you knowing we all have trials, but sending healing wishes to those needing them and care for all of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Grandpa is putting new edging on the lawn and he has a little delivery man working with him!


Kate, love the photos you have posted. My, what gorgeous children in your family, your DGC and nieces and nephews. Feel free to bring any photos in your album that you want to show me. Hoping your trip won't be awful with the weather and walking from train station to hotel.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Saw my doctor today for my Achilles. ice, anti-nflammatories, physio, rest and wear heels.
So we will see Monday what the physio has to say.

And after saying yesterday that Elizabeth is a real Mummies girl she was great for me- some grizzles but nothing much. And when I wandered off even before Vicky left Elizabeth grizzled and settled when I appeared again! They are hard work though


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just been told by someone that my five minute bursts on my stationary bike (exercycle) is the way to go. Can't remember who I was talking to, oh yes I do, it was Denise in Sydney- (Nicho ) I was talking with her. Got my xray at the hospital tomorrow. (pelvis and knee)


Hope all goes well Julie and that somehow they can do something to lessen your pain.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Saw my doctor today for my Achilles. ice, anti-nflammatories, physio, rest and wear heels.
> So we will see Monday what the physio has to say.


Best wishes with all that. So important to be able to walk and not be in pain!!! Amazing how much they can help and I hope that for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And are they nice and warm and comfortable?


So much so, on all counts, that it is my intention to order another pair, ASAP.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

"Hug an Australian Day" so {{ virtual hugs }} to all our Australian ktpers!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Make matching ones for you and Serena.


Elizabeth? :-D


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope all goes well Julie and that somehow they can do something to lessen your pain.


 :thumbup:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Have you been out exploring the "neighborhood " yet, Daralene??


Cashmeregma said:


> Amen to that! Re: hugs to and from all of us.
> 
> Woke up during the night and thought I was accidentally on New Zealand time, but thankfully fell back asleep a few hours later and woke up at 8am with alarm for DH's work with both of us feeling wonderful. Met the leader of the band this morning and the guest trumpeter who puts on a major Jazz Festival in the US. DH is off to work and I got a huge cuppa' at the Starbucks connected to the hotel for the room. Watching a program I absolutely love about all these charming but dilapidated places that go up for auction and are renovated.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Have you been out exploring the "neighborhood " yet, Daralene??


Yesterday was spent in the hotel room with jet lag. Only about 2 hrs. Sleep with the flight even though we tried to get more it was impossible. It was also about 2am our time when we arrived. Just finished breakfast today and then got on here. Yes, I should get off and get out as I'm feeling good. Bill is working so I will be on my own. It's now 11:37am here and I'm still on here. Finished breakfast around 9:45, so just getting started and as usual having a big cuppa' with you. :thumbup: Think I'm adjusted to new time here. That is fantastic for me. Normally takes me about 2 wks. That shows how improved my health is.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Enjoy the day. We all will be happy to hear about your adventures!


Cashmeregma said:


> Yesterday was spent in the hotel room with jet lag. Only about 2 hrs. Sleep with the flight even though we tried to get more it was impossible. Just finished breakfast and then got on here. Yes, I should get off and get out as I'm feeling good. Bill is working so I will be on my own. It's now 11:37am here and I'm still on here. Finished breakfast around 9:45, so just getting started and as usual having a big cuppa' with you. :thumbup: Think I'm adjusted to new time here. That is fantastic for me. Normally takes me about 2 wks. That shows how improved my health is.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> More great news.....just got a call from Marianne and her biopsy was benign! Thank you God!


Oh my goodness.... what great news!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay all you Aussies, I'm watching House Hunters International, and they are moving to the Swan Valley? Where is that?


Way over in Western Australia. You probably know more about the place than I do... LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> My niece just sent me this photo of her 9 month old son, Harry, with her 6 year old Golden Retriever, Harvey. I think it's such a cute picture!


Aaaw that is so cute!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

From my hotel room.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My brother Alastair, at 15, tried to tough out severe stomach pain- but it was his appendix, and he had a serious Peritonitis. Mum said when she realised and took him in to hospital herself, they were only 15 minutes away from him not surviving it. Never forgotten that. Then 3 days later he went into anaphylactic shock from the anaesthetic- the first and in many ways most serious of his allergic reactions.


 :shock: Good heavens!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh Julie, how awful that your brother almost died from peritonitis and then from allergy. He is a survivor.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Enjoy the day. We all will be happy to hear about your adventures!


Thank you. I'm thinking that since I am on the hotel wi-if, I won't be charged an arm and a leg for sending photos. Oh dear. Maybe someone who has traveled and sent photos can let me know.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure I speak for all of us, Mary, when I say I hope it is too. But you do have a habit of pushing yourself so hard!


 :thumbup: Hope you are feeling better now Mary.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Delightful! What is the means of propulsion on the digger?


Pedal power! He's only just sussed out how to pedal and is so proud of himself. :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Don't take the advice to give an Australian a Koala Bear. They are NOT bears!




A great Australian kids singer.
On the other hand hugs happily accepted.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Grandpa is putting new edging on the lawn and he has a little delivery man working with him!


How cute- and he must be so proud to be helping Grandpa.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> ....... Watching a program I absolutely love about all these charming but dilapidated places that go up for auction and are renovated.
> 
> Sun was really bright with blue skies this morning but darker clouds are moving in. Hope it won't be horrible weather for Kate and friend coming to see me.
> .


The TV programme has to be Homes Under the Hammer, it's been on for years and they have repeated and repeated it. It's on every morning so you can watch it all week!
Still quite bright down here at the coast, but cold when you are out of the sun. It's to be showery tomorrow unfortunately, but Anne and I are well used to it - we won't melt!.....Just said that and it has started to snow!!! Looks like a very brief shower thankfully.....yep it's gone off again. Weird weather! :shock:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Amen to that! Re: hugs to and from all of us.
> 
> Woke up during the night and thought I was accidentally on New Zealand time, but thankfully fell back asleep a few hours later and woke up at 8am with alarm for DH's work with both of us feeling wonderful. Met the leader of the band this morning and the guest trumpeter who puts on a major Jazz Festival in the US. DH is off to work and I got a huge cuppa' at the Starbucks connected to the hotel for the room. Watching a program I absolutely love about all these charming but dilapidated places that go up for auction and are renovated.
> 
> ...


Better not come to Adelaide to find a Starbucks. They didn't last long here- we remained loyal to the chains and independent coffee places. Well I assume that is why the few that started didn't stay long. We sure love our coffee so that wasn't it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> The TV programme has to be Homes Under the Hammer, it's been on for years and they have repeated and repeated it. It's on every morning so you can watch it all week!
> Still quite bright down here at the coast, but cold when you are out of the sun. It's to be showery tomorrow unfortunately, but Anne and I are well used to it - we won't melt!.....Just said that and it has started to snow!!! Looks like a very brief shower thankfully.....yep it's gone off again. Weird weather! :shock:


Thought it was funny that it was snowing in London but not your way so now you have some as well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Grandpa is putting new edging on the lawn and he has a little delivery man working with him!


Oh wow, isnt he growing up fast? Just precious little man.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

oneapril said:


> "Hug an Australian Day" so {{ virtual hugs }} to all our Australian ktpers!


Well thankyou!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Grandpa is putting new edging on the lawn and he has a little delivery man working with him!


that's darling!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Grandpa is putting new edging on the lawn and he has a little delivery man working with him!


that's darling!!

Don't know why it posted twice, but gives me a chance to comment on the photo with the golden retriever --- our Grover was that big and we had lots of photos with the kids where he was so much biggger. Love that dog - but couldn't stand the amount of hair and then when we all developed allergies, it was best that we not get a new one. Miss having a dog, but it's the way it needs to be. That's a fantastic photo.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Absolutely reported it. Police suggested the video since they run when we approach them. This way we have pictures of them. 

Thanks for the compliment on the cowl.


tami_ohio said:


> Gwen, did you report it last time? And this time? I know you need the proof, but reporting the first two incidents gives back ground that is needed. I am glad Brantley got the security cameras and installed them.
> 
> Cowl looks good!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Is the top picture a vest? Looks like it might be for David. Good work as usual.

Love the pic of Sphinx. Nice fireplace too.
EDIT: Now realize it isn't a vest but the sweater you are making David. I'm such a dummy; had momentarily forgotten you were making one for him. Perfect yarn too....camo!



Poledra65 said:


> The sweater front finished.
> 
> Sphinx us fascinated by the humidifier, David timed her one night, she stared at it for over an hour.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sure hope you're feeling better now. Throwing up is the pitts. Do take care of yourself. Sending you healing prayers.



pacer said:


> I am so far behind this week. Life keeps me so busy and last night the brakes were put on as I was sick every hour of the night. I took a sick day and rested for the whole day. I am finally keeping crackers and soda down and hope to return to work tomorrow. Ironically, nobody heard me all night so wondered why I was still home at 8 AM. I texted my boss around 2:40 in the morning to let her know that I would not be in. I did get a few loads of wash started today as it needed to be done. I have DS#1 doing the bulk of that work. I am hoping that it is something that I ate rather than a virus.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hmmmmm......wonder if something like that is available here? Might check with the Counsel on Ageing. I've never heard of such a service though.



darowil said:


> Over here the elderly and those with disabilities which stop them doing housework can get subsidised cleaning and garden work done- they are limited in what they can do but its a great start. Mum has someone come in every week - one week takes her shopping etc, next week cleans the house. And doesn't cost her much


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG these pictures are just too cute!


KateB said:


> Grandpa is putting new edging on the lawn and he has a little delivery man working with him!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Suppose to reach 90F here today. Sure is heating up quickly. Let DD take my van to drive to class since her vehicle's A.C. doesn't work. I don't plan on going anywhere and she will be home mid afternoon anyway. Will soon have to start suing the A.C. here in the house. postponing turning it on for as long as possible. Do have the ceiling fans going though. 

Off to check the digest. TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> what are you doing in va? --- sam


Headed for North Carolina for Merlefest, a bluegrass festival.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, you made me giggle at myself. Isn't there an old 50's song about when you can't be with the one you love, love the one you're with? Maya is a sweetie pie, just neurotic. And Josh was a hard act to follow. Incidentally today on our walk she ran onto the middle of a four lane highway. She had never ever done that before. Scared the daylights out of me and showed how much I love her. Will NOT be taking that route again.


Glad I made you giggle :-D And glad that Maya is safe, but not happy she pulled that stunt!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Grandpa is putting new edging on the lawn and he has a little delivery man working with him!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Absolutely reported it. Police suggested the video since they run when we approach them. This way we have pictures of them.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment on the cowl.


 :thumbup:


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Some good news here. DDIL received the news that she will be getting SS disability. This was her third try but the first with a lawyer. She has not been able to work since August 2013 due to extreme RA.

She and DS are very good with money but this will give them the ability to do some of the things they have had to put on hold. Very happy for them. They are really good kids.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Some good news here. DDIL received the news that she will be getting SS disability. This was her third try but the first with a lawyer. She has not been able to work since August 2013 due to extreme RA.


So glad your DD was able to get SS disability!

Last check in before no wi-fi. Talk to you as I can. Prayers for all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Some good news here. DDIL received the news that she will be getting SS disability. This was her third try but the first with a lawyer. She has not been able to work since August 2013 due to extreme RA.


What a relief that must be.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NOTE: For those of you who have already received your registration form for KAP, Please NOTE the email address to return it to is INCORRECT...

Please return it to tcockayne54 @ gmail dot com remove the spaces and replace dot with . Thank you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hope those with health issues are mending. Not sure what is on the agenda today except at some point have to get kitty litter and a couple of other things. I started another hat last night and still need to proofread some patterns too.

Hugs and blessings.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

oneapril said:


> "Hug an Australian Day" so {{ virtual hugs }} to all our Australian ktpers!


Yes, happy hugs to you all down under. (But do we hug you upside down? :shock: )


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

When do you hear about the results of your XRays Julie? Will you have any follow up treatment?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yesterday was spent in the hotel room with jet lag. Only about 2 hrs. Sleep with the flight even though we tried to get more it was impossible. It was also about 2am our time when we arrived. Just finished breakfast today and then got on here. Yes, I should get off and get out as I'm feeling good. Bill is working so I will be on my own. It's now 11:37am here and I'm still on here. Finished breakfast around 9:45, so just getting started and as usual having a big cuppa' with you. :thumbup: Think I'm adjusted to new time here. That is fantastic for me. Normally takes me about 2 wks. That shows how improved my health is.


Sounding good, Daralene. Have a wonderful time exploring the Scottish capital.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Grandpa is putting new edging on the lawn and he has a little delivery man working with him!


You have such a lovely collection of photos of this young man! will Daralene be able to meet him?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think by the time I'm done my house & Neil's I will never want to see another paint brush :lol: I think I would like stucco on mine then I wouldn't have to think about painting.


 :lol: Can't say I blame you there, you've been doing a lot of painting. 
I wouldn't mind the stucco but ours was not done well and it's all chipping off and then when they patched parts they didn't do it well or even match color, so we'll eventually just reside.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Grandpa is putting new edging on the lawn and he has a little delivery man working with him!


And it sure looks like he's having a grand time of it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> camo - why am i not surprised. it looks great kaye - aren't cats wonderful - they pretty much march to their own drum. --- sam


No, it's not really camo, I'll get a better pic of the color in better light, it's all shades from black, grey, and even a grey blue.

I think Sphynx drum is a bongo. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We had a good sized aquarium when the kids were little; my husband called it Cat TV, since one was always sitting there watching.


Bruno gets up and plays with the Betta sometimes, they chase each other around the tank, Bruno on the outside, and Bey on the inside. lol
Grey has periods when he feels the need to stand on his hind feet and watch the big tank, but over all, not too obsessed, Sphynx could care less about the fish tanks, she's just weird. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> snow white kitty also had the distinction of having two names - the second one being 'fish killer kitty'. at one time there was a small aquarium on the kitchen counter at heidi's - one goldfish - ales's - fish killer got in the house and there was no goldfish in the bowl - quickly off to the store before alex gets home - he never knew the difference - next time fish killer kitty got in the house there was no goldfish left - again - into town before alex got home form school. the third time it happened the aquarium was put away. took a couple of weeks before alex noticed. lol ---- sam


 :shock: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sweater is looking great Kaye


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I got all the Lucy and Desi trivia's right, I love Lucy and Desi.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Sweater is going to be great! And Sphinx is just being an inscrutable cat.....who knows what the fascination is.


Thank you.

 That she is. lol 
But she's in trouble today, I know she's the one that knocked the plate of cake on the floor (she's the only one that gets on the counter, even though she know's she not supposed to) and I woke up to the plate crashed all over the floor, Buster ate the cake and hopefully none of the suran wrap. He once ate a ziplock bag, thankfully he passed it with not toooo much trouble, I didn't know he'd eaten it until he was trying to pass it. :shock: 
It was carrot raisin cake, he seems to be just fine though. :?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> You bet we will!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Grandpa is putting new edging on the lawn and he has a little delivery man working with him!


Awe, and what a cute little delivery man too. :-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Amen to that! Re: hugs to and from all of us.
> 
> Woke up during the night and thought I was accidentally on New Zealand time, but thankfully fell back asleep a few hours later and woke up at 8am with alarm for DH's work with both of us feeling wonderful. Met the leader of the band this morning and the guest trumpeter who puts on a major Jazz Festival in the US. DH is off to work and I got a huge cuppa' at the Starbucks connected to the hotel for the room. Watching a program I absolutely love about all these charming but dilapidated places that go up for auction and are renovated.
> 
> ...


Wonderful! Hope the weather doesn't get too bad. Have a great time!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Saw my doctor today for my Achilles. ice, anti-nflammatories, physio, rest and wear heels.
> So we will see Monday what the physio has to say.
> 
> And after saying yesterday that Elizabeth is a real Mummies girl she was great for me- some grizzles but nothing much. And when I wandered off even before Vicky left Elizabeth grizzled and settled when I appeared again! They are hard work though


Hopefully the physio will go well and take care of the problem.

Sounds like she's a grammy's girl.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope all goes well Julie and that somehow they can do something to lessen your pain.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, love the colors in the sweater, waiting for photos when it's complete.

Kate, great pictures. My GS picked that same tractor from the Christmas wish book when he was younger but since there's no sidewalks to ride on I didn't buy it as I didn't think it would move well on the grass or gravel. They do love the electric jeep I got for them.

Margaret, hope the physio, etc helps your foot, no fun to br hobbles.

Sam, love the trivia about Lucy & Desi, they must have been very smart business people as well as great actors. Obviously their kids aren't nearly such outgoing folks, haven't seen either of them on TV since they were kids.

Daralene, hope you have a great day sightseeing & h ave fun when you meet Kate.

Well, must get moving if this painting is getting done today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> "Hug an Australian Day" so {{ virtual hugs }} to all our Australian ktpers!


From me too!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Elizabeth? :-D


Absolutely!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yesterday was spent in the hotel room with jet lag. Only about 2 hrs. Sleep with the flight even though we tried to get more it was impossible. It was also about 2am our time when we arrived. Just finished breakfast today and then got on here. Yes, I should get off and get out as I'm feeling good. Bill is working so I will be on my own. It's now 11:37am here and I'm still on here. Finished breakfast around 9:45, so just getting started and as usual having a big cuppa' with you. :thumbup: Think I'm adjusted to new time here. That is fantastic for me. Normally takes me about 2 wks. That shows how improved my health is.


I'm so glad that you are doing so well, it will make the time across the pond so much more fun and enjoyable to not be in pain or struggling with jet lag. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Way over in Western Australia. You probably know more about the place than I do... LOL


 :lol: That's about all I knew before Denice and Margaret told me more, but had know idea what cities were over there, now I know where Perth is, I always wanted to go there, you'd think I'd have known that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> From my hotel room.


It's lovely!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. I'm thinking that since I am on the hotel wi-if, I won't be charged an arm and a leg for sending photos. Oh dear. Maybe someone who has traveled and sent photos can let me know.


I wouldn't think so, but that would probably depend on each hotels internet policies.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Better pic of color, David is anti anything camo, don't know why. Lol,


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Is the top picture a vest? Looks like it might be for David. Good work as usual.
> 
> Love the pic of Sphinx. Nice fireplace too.
> EDIT: Now realize it isn't a vest but the sweater you are making David. I'm such a dummy; had momentarily forgotten you were making one for him. Perfect yarn too....camo!


You aren't a dummy!! You have plenty going on, to try to remember everything.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Headed for North Carolina for Merlefest, a bluegrass festival.


Oh what fun!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Some good news here. DDIL received the news that she will be getting SS disability. This was her third try but the first with a lawyer. She has not been able to work since August 2013 due to extreme RA.
> 
> She and DS are very good with money but this will give them the ability to do some of the things they have had to put on hold. Very happy for them. They are really good kids.


Wonderful news!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yay!! I managed to get caught up, Marla just called to see if I was ready to go to the gym, so I'd better get dressed. 
See you all later, don't overdo, stay warm/cool depending on where you are, and have a great day. 
HUGS ALL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Good heavens!


 :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh Julie, how awful that your brother almost died from peritonitis and then from allergy. He is a survivor.


He has come through an awful lot more! As you say, he is a survivor!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thought of you all and the conversation about socks when I saw this free pattern . I think it's a perfect pattern for you sock knitters Margaret 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/yarn-is-love-socks


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Pedal power! He's only just sussed out how to pedal and is so proud of himself. :lol:


That is great- I used to have to sneak turns in my brothers' pedal cars, besides I was a little too big by then to fit in comfortably.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Kaye Jo - I love the yarn you chose for David's sweater. It's going to be beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hmmmmm......wonder if something like that is available here? Might check with the Counsel on Ageing. I've never heard of such a service though.





> Darowil
> Over here the elderly and those with disabilities which stop them doing housework can get subsidised cleaning and garden work done- they are limited in what they can do but its a great start. Mum has someone come in every week - one week takes her shopping etc, next week cleans the house. And doesn't cost her much


Doesn't cost me anything, except the limitations on my time, but I am working to bring some changes into what happens- 3 and 4 in the afternoon is too late to be waiting to shower.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Luke is such a sweetie. He will be blessed with many wonderful
memories of doing things with his grandparents.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Some good news here. DDIL received the news that she will be getting SS disability. This was her third try but the first with a lawyer. She has not been able to work since August 2013 due to extreme RA.
> 
> She and DS are very good with money but this will give them the ability to do some of the things they have had to put on hold. Very happy for them. They are really good kids.


That is good news!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Grandpa is putting new edging on the lawn and he has a little delivery man working with him!


Aaaahhh there is lovely Luke with his gorgeous grin just what I needed to make me smile again . I'm trying to calm myself down as I'm not very happy with my husband and could quite happily slap him silly I think it would only take one slap :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> When do you hear about the results of your XRays Julie? Will you have any follow up treatment?


I haven't had the appointment yet Lin, it is later today. When I checked with the nurse at the Clinic, she said there was no way of guesstimating how long it would take for the results to reach doctor. I am just to keep ringing the Clinic- I won't be making a nuisance of myself she said. I want to do a major overhaul of the drugs I am on and precisely why. Got to sort something for pain relief.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Better pic of color, David is anti anything camo, don't know why. Lol,


It does show up quite differently- it is looking good Kaye Jo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Aaaahhh there is lovely Luke with his gorgeous grin just what I needed to make me smile again . I'm trying to calm myself down as I'm not very happy with my husband and could quite happily slap him silly I think it would only take one slap :XD:


100 deep breaths, (perhaps)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> 100 deep breaths, (perhaps)


A cup of coffee and kp feel better already


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Aaaahhh there is lovely Luke with his gorgeous grin just what I needed to make me smile again . I'm trying to calm myself down as I'm not very happy with my husband and could quite happily slap him silly I think it would only take one slap :XD:


Oh dear. Sounds like he is in the dog house.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> A cup of coffee and kp feel better already


Brilliant!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh dear. Sounds like he is in the dog house.


He is , although it's not in my nature to stay angry for long as it doesn't solve anything


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He is , although it's not in my nature to stay angry for long as it doesn't solve anything


That is so true, Sonja!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, you made me giggle at myself. Isn't there an old 50's song about when you can't be with the one you love, love the one you're with? Maya is a sweetie pie, just neurotic. And Josh was a hard act to follow. Incidentally today on our walk she ran onto the middle of a four lane highway. She had never ever done that before. Scared the daylights out of me and showed how much I love her. Will NOT be taking that route again.


https://www.facebook.com/homemakingtricks/photos/a.393343140837591.1073741828.393328997505672/558412790997291/?type=3


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorry, that didn't work. Cartoon of woman with skein of yarn each foot saying she had finally learned how to make socks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> http://www.facebook.com/homemakingtricks/photos/a.393343140837591.1073741828.393328997505672/558412790997291/?type=3
> 
> This should work now!
> 
> As I suspected it is the one I shared last week, certainly on facebook- thought I posted it here too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This may be a lengthy post, from Ruth in Glasgow, Scotland.

After Quasimodo's death, the Bishop of the Cathedral of Notre Dame sent word through the streets of Paris that a new bell ringer was needed.

The bishop decided he would personally conduct the interviews and went up into the belfry to begin the screening process. After observing several applicants demonstrate their skills, he was about to call it a day when an armless man approached and announced he was there to audition for the bell ringers job.

The bishop was incredulous. 'You have no arms.!

'No matter,' said the man. 'Observe!' And he began striking the bells with his face, producing a beautiful melody on the carillon.

The bishop listened in astonishment, convinced he had finally found a replacement for Quasimodo.

But suddenly, as he rushed forward to strike the bell, the armless man tripped and plunged headlong out of the belfry window to his death in the street below.

The stunned bishop rushed down the two hundred and ninety five steps to the street where a crowd had gathered around the fallen figure, drawn by the beautiful music they had heard only moments before. As they parted to let the bishop through, one of them asked: 'Bishop, who was this man?'

'I don't know his name, but














(SCROLL DOWN)






but his face does ring a bell!


And there's more .............................


The following day, despite the sadness that weighed heavily on his heart due to the unfortunate death of the armless campanologist, the bishop continued his interviews for the post of bell ringer of Notre Dame.

The first man to approach him said 'Your Excellency, I am the brother of the poor armless wretch who yesterday fell to his death from this very belfry. I pray that you honour his life by allowing me to replace him in this duty.

The bishop agreed to give the man an audition, but, as the armless man's brother stooped to pick up a mallet to strike the first bell, he groaned, clutched his chest, twirled round and died on the spot!


Hearing the bishop's cries of anguish, two monks rushed up the stairs to the belfry.

'What has happened? Who is this man?' one monk asked.

'I don't know his name,' sighed the distraught bishhop, 'but.........................





(SCROLL DOWN - IT'S WORTH WAIT)













'He's a dead ringer for his brother!'


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute kate - i bet grandpa is glad for the help. --- sam



KateB said:


> Grandpa is putting new edging on the lawn and he has a little delivery man working with him!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Wednesday 27 April '16

Today is International Guide Dogs Day. Guide dogs are amongst the most phenomenal animals on the planet, and the difference they make to the lives of those without sight simply cannot be overstated. It is impossible to feel anything but pure love and awe when you witness just how dedicated these guys are to their owners, or, it seems, best friends, and how precious and adorable the relationship the two of them have is. To celebrate these dogs and the patient and talented people who train them, and pay tribute to the important role they each play in our society, people across the world come together to partake in International Guide Dogs Day. It isnt just those who need Guide Dogs that celebrate this special day, either. The crucial work they do is recognised by everyone, and on International Guide Dogs Day, lots of people like to go out of their way to honour and express their gratitude to these dogs who have impacted the lives of so many.

Today is World Stationary Day. What with all of the emails and text messages all around us these days, it may seem that the art of writing letters and cards is slowly fading into oblivion. After all, who wants to wait days if not weeks to get some hard-to-read words scribbled down on a piece of paper when it would be so much easier to just read an email? But sending and receiving letters is about so much more that that. Its about someone taking the extra time and effort to actually write words down and then making that despised trip to the post office to wait in a long line to finally send it off. Its about someone deciding to go into all that effort and spend a few cents on postage just to make their message personal. And thats what World Stationery Day is about: preserving the art of writing letters and cards, as opposed to just sending those we care about pictures of letters that cannot truly be touched on a screen. If thats not an honourable cause, what is?

The History of World Stationery Day

Humans have been writing for thousands of years, since prehistory. The Dispillo tablet is thought to be the oldest written record on Earth, dating back to the 6th millenium BC. After that, writing seemed to srping up in different places, being especially prominent in the Near East. At the time, the main reason for writing becoming a necessity was that information needed to be transmitted as a for political expansion to be able to take place. Soon, financial transactions and historical events were being documented using writing as well. The Mesopotamian writing system is though to be the oldest writing system. Dating back to 3600 BC, it was ased on the simple concept of pressing a triangular-shaped stylus into soft clay. As everything does, writing slowly evolved from these triangles into what it is today. World Stationery Day was created in 2012 to help make sure the art of writing would not go extinct, as some feared it would because of all of the technological advancements of our times making actually writing much less practical than other methods of communication.

How to Celebrate World Stationery Day

If youre wondering how you can properly spend this day, dont worry! The answer to this question is unbelievably simple: write a card or a letter. The folks who created this day wanted to make sure writing endured despite the wide array of more efficient options available, so do your part to help them achieve their goal. If a holiday is coming up, especially a big one like Christmas or Easter, make a point of handwriting cars and letters to send to your friends, family, and other people you care about. As World Stationery Day celebrates the written word and all things stationery, feel free to buy a few kinds of stationery and vow to use it whenever you have the chance. Are you organising a party in the near future? Do you need to thank all of the people who came to your wedding for their lovely gifts? Has a close friend been ill a while and could use a cheery get well soon card? Whatever the occasion, World Stationery Day can be every day, so join in the fun!

Today is Tell A Story Day. Tell a Story Day is celebrated in the United States, Scotland and the United Kingdom. The aim of the day to get participants telling, sharing and listening to each others stories. It is a celebration of the art of oral storytelling in all of its many forms, whether it be fiction or non-fiction, a tall tale, or folklore. The stories may be told from memory or from a book. Events can be held in community centres, churches, homes and gardens, hospitals, libraries, schools or more unusual venues!

The origin of the day is unknown, but there is surely a story to tell about it  maybe you can make one up for the next Tell a Story Day! For the day itself you can organise your own event with friends, family or colleagues and create a magical world of enchanting fairy tales, scary ghost stories or age-old family legends.

Tiday is Prime Rib Day. Prime Rib Day is a feast day in honour of this classic cut of the finest beef. Although little appears to be known about the origins of Prime Rib Day, it is best celebrated with great enthusiasm, with family and friends gathering to enjoy the occasion. Many restaurants also provide special menus in celebration. Prime rib, also known as standing rib roast is located between the eighth and twelfth rib, on the upper back of the cattle.

Prime rib is best cooked on a low, slow heat, with the meat standing on the bones, so that it does not touch the roasting pan, thus ensuring its succulence. The top of the rib bones can be removed to make carving easier. Also popular on the barbecue, this delicacy is great when served with fully loaded baked potatoes or fries, mushrooms, creamed spinach, onion gravy, and dont forget the Yorkshire puddings.

Prime Rib

Recipe courtesy of Michael Symon
Total Time: 4 hr
Prep: 1 hr 25 min
Cook: 2 hr 35 min
Yield:6 servings
Level:Easy

Ingredients

1 4 -bone prime rib, bones and excess fat removed and reserved
4 teaspoons kosher salt
Freshly ground black pepper
4 sprigs fresh rosemary
4 cloves garlic, unpeeled, smashed
4 ounces arugula (optional)
2 teaspoons extra-virgin olive oil (optional)

Directions

1. Liberally season the prime rib with the salt and some pepper and refrigerate overnight.

2. An hour before cooking, remove the roast from the refrigerator to allow it to come to room temperature.

3. Meanwhile, preheat the oven to 400 degrees F.

4. Put the reserved ribs in a roasting pan bowed-side up (the ribs will be acting as the roasting rack).

5. Scatter any fat and meat trimmings in the pan around the bones. Roast the bones and trimmings for about 30 minutes, or until the fat starts to render.

6. Remove the pan from the oven, put the rosemary sprigs on top of the bones, then top with the prime rib.

7. Put the smashed garlic in the bottom of the pan with the trimmings. Baste the beef with the fat drippings and return the pan to the oven.

8. Cook for 30 minutes and then baste the roast again.

9.Reduce the heat to 350 degrees F and cook until the meat is medium rare (an internal temperature of 125 degrees F to 130 degrees F), about 1 hour, 15 minutes, basting the roast every 30 minutes until it is done. Keep in mind that the roast will continue to cook while resting.

10. Remove the roast from the oven and put it on a cutting board to rest, uncovered, for 20 minutes.

11. Slice the prime rib to the desired thickness and garnish with the arugula and olive oil.
Photograph by Yunhee KimRecipe courtesy of Michael Symon for Food Network Magazine

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/michael-symon/prime-rib-recipe.html?oc=linkback

Today is Administrative Professionals Day. Where would we be without the secretaries of the world? Spare a thought to all of the paperwork that would never be done, the phone calls that would never be taken and the secretary jokes that would never have been invented and raise a glass to Administrative Professionals Day, the day when administrative professionals the world over can be celebrated in just one day for all the hard work they do all year!

First originated in 1952, Administrative Professionals Day is now observed in a number of countries worldwide and is one of the most celebrated workplace holidays, especially amongst support staff. Treat your Administrative Professionals to traditional gifts such as flowers, chocolates or gift cards, or, if you are feeling particularly appreciated, perhaps an annual bonus or extra time off. One thing is for sure, if the boss forgets this holiday itll be at his peril!

Today is Morse Code Day. Weve heard the sound in movies both old and new, it finds its way into horror movies as some lost mysterious code. Heroes in action flicks use it to help send out secret messages past the villains holding them captive, and secret lovers have passed messages using it in carefully constructed pieces of art or even braille. It served as the foundation for a new era of communication, and has served vital roles in wars old and new. What is it were talking about? Morse Code of course! Morse Code Day celebrates this amazingly concise, powerful, and influential way of transmitting information and the history of how it changed the world.

The History Of Morse Code Day
The year was 1836, and Samuel F.B. Morse was working on something with a pair of compatriots that would utterly change the way the world transmitted information. What they would develop would be the device and technology that would drive communication until the radio finally became fully developed years later. Even then, radio was often used to transmit Morse Code over long distances, as even weak signals could often carry a comprehensible message in Morse code. It also has the distinction of being a coded language that a human with the right experience can translate by ear, at speed, without a decoder.

While it was developed for English, the alphabet has frequently been modified for other languages, making its reach and use universal in nature. From then it has found its way into Aviation, Amateur Radio, and can even be transmitted by flashing lights, as any fan of media can tell you. Mirrors, flashlights, even bright spotlights have all been used to transmit information in this amazing and diverse code base. Perhaps the most amazing and unexpected use of this language is to help those with disabilities be able to communicate through simple tapping, or even through a simple skin buzzer. It truly is powerful and adaptive.

How to Celebrate Morse Code Day
Morse Code Day makes for a great opportunity to add an unusual and interesting method of communication to repertoire. You can share notes with your friends on pages filled with dots and dashes, you can even send them via your digital devices. Leave messages on cake or flash each other notes with mirrors across schoolyards and workplaces. However you celebrate it, give yourself a chance to find new ways to communicate by adding a little Morse code to your life!

Morse Code Alphabet

A - N - 0 -----
B - O --- 1 ----
C -- P -- 2 ---
D - Q --- 3 --
E  R - 4 -
F - S  5 
G -- T - 6 -
H  U - 7 --
I  V - 8 ---
J --- W -- 9 ----
K -- X --  ---
L - Y --- , ----
M -- Z -- ? --

According to Forbes magazine, who was the world's highest-paid athlete in 2015?

Tiger Woods
Lebron James
Floyd Mayweather
Roger Federer

Hawaiian Punch was originally developed as a tropical flavored ice cream topping.

April 27
(1927-2006) - Coretta Scott King
(1822-1885) - Ulysses S. Grant

April 27, 1947
"Babe Ruth Day" was held at Yankee Stadium to honor the ailing baseball star.

Answer: Floyd Mayweather produced a record year with earnings of $300 million, more than double the previous high for an athlete in 2015. According to Forbes, Floyd Mayweather still sits at the top as the highest paid athlete as of 2016. Widely considered the greatest boxer of his era, undefeated as a professional, and a five-division world champion, Mayweather has won twelve world titles and the lineal championship in four different weight classes. Mayweather's $300 million year shatters the record for athlete earnings, which was previously held by Tiger Woods who banked $115 million in 2008.

4 Trivia Questions about the Assassination Attempt on Ronald Reagan April 27, 2016

On April 27, 1982, John Hinckley Jr. went on trial, a little over a year after having shot a police officer, a secret service member, the Press Secretary and President Ronald Reagan. A trial in which Hinckley would ultimately be found not guilty by reason of insanity. Today we take a look back at one man's attempt on the life of a president...

What Movie Inspired Hinckley to Shoot a US President?

Hinckley made no attempt to flee following the shooting and was arrested immediately. While living in Texas, Hinckley had become obsessed with the movie Taxi Driver, and, even more so with one of its stars: a young Jodi Foster. After several failed attempts to contact her, he decided to try to impress her by killing a U.S. President, apparently drawing inspiration from Robert De Niro's character in the film. Upon his arrest, Hinckley reportedly asked the officers if the news would disrupt the Academy Awards ceremony, scheduled for that night. The ceremony was indeed postponed until the following night, only the third time in history that the Oscars had failed to go ahead as scheduled.

Was Ronald Reagan the Only President Hinckley Tried to Shoot?

President Carter is now largely believed to be Hinckley's initial target. Hinckley hatched his plan to shoot a US President before Reagan was even in office. And it now seems clear that his initial target was President Jimmy Carter. Hinckley visited Nashville while Carter was there on a campaign stop, but got detained at the airport when an X-ray indicated he had weapons in his suitcase. Carter left town for the next stop on his campaign before anything could happen, the arrest possibly having saved his life. Hinckley was eventually released, no one realizing until his attempt to kill Reagan why he had brought guns to Nashville that day.

Who Declared Himself in Charge After the President Was Shot?

With the president down, the rest of the American leadership was in a panic. Many believed this was part of a larger Soviet plot and that the United States was under attack. With then-Vice-President George H.W. Bush still en route to the White House, Secretary of State Alexander Haig, a retired four-star general, went before the press and said the words for which he would be forever remembered:

"Constitutionally gentlemen, you have the president, the vice president and the secretary of state, in that order, and should the president decide he wants to transfer the helm to the vice president, he will do so. As for now, I'm in control here, in the White House, pending the return of the vice president and in close touch with him."

Of course, Haig wasn't in charge, and even if the Constitution did grant him the right to leapfrog the Vice President, the Speaker of the House would have been next in the order of succession. Haig has since stated that he wasn't attempting a coup d'etat, but rather was trying to reassure Americans, the press and the other members of the government who might have been worried that after the assassination attempt, there was no one actually in charge.

Whose Death Were Prosecutors Considering Charging Hinckley for?

When James Brady - Reagan's Press Secretary who was shot that day - died last year, a medical examiner determined that Brady's death was a result of his being shot by Hinckley. Which meant, even though the death happened several decades after any shots were fired, prosecutors were considering charging Hinckley with Brady's murder. But on January 2nd of this year, prosecutors dropped the case. Hinckley remains in a psychiatric hospital to this day.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. I'm thinking that since I am on the hotel wi-if, I won't be charged an arm and a leg for sending photos. Oh dear. Maybe someone who has traveled and sent photos can let me know.


If it's free wi-fi in the hotel you shouldn't be charged anything.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you. I didn't know how to post it. I got it from Facebook from a friend.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, cute joke. Reminds me of old vaudeville routines.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, cute joke. Reminds me of old vaudeville routines.


One of them jokes were you laugh and groan at the same time :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> One of them jokes were you laugh and groan at the same time :lol:


It is a bit!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, cute joke. Reminds me of old vaudeville routines.


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

named after your merle no doubt. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Headed for North Carolina for Merlefest, a bluegrass festival.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would think you could just cover the stucco with insulated paper and then side right over it. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> :lol: Can't say I blame you there, you've been doing a lot of painting.
> I wouldn't mind the stucco but ours was not done well and it's all chipping off and then when they patched parts they didn't do it well or even match color, so we'll eventually just reside.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but are you 100% sure - maybe it was one of the dogs - maybe they are partial to carrot raisin cake. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> That she is. lol
> But she's in trouble today, I know she's the one that knocked the plate of cake on the floor (she's the only one that gets on the counter, even though she know's she not supposed to) and I woke up to the plate crashed all over the floor, Buster ate the cake and hopefully none of the suran wrap. He once ate a ziplock bag, thankfully he passed it with not toooo much trouble, I didn't know he'd eaten it until he was trying to pass it. :shock:
> It was carrot raisin cake, he seems to be just fine though. :?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wonder how high a heel? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully the physio will go well and take care of the problem.
> 
> Sounds like she's a grammy's girl.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thought of you all and the conversation about socks when I saw this free pattern . I think it's a perfect pattern for you sock knitters Margaret
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/yarn-is-love-socks


I like those, I downloaded the pattern, thank you for the link.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it also uses a lot of energy. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> He is , although it's not in my nature to stay angry for long as it doesn't solve anything


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Kaye Jo - I love the yarn you chose for David's sweater. It's going to be beautiful.


Thank you, I was lucky to get the yarn, it was a one time color at Brown Sheep and what they had was all there would be. The owner said that a lady came in after me and bought the last few hands that I had not purchased.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny julie - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> This may be a lengthy post, from Ruth in Glasgow, Scotland.
> 
> After Quasimodo's death, the Bishop of the Cathedral of Notre Dame sent word through the streets of Paris that a new bell ringer was needed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It does show up quite differently- it is looking good Kaye Jo!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He is , although it's not in my nature to stay angry for long as it doesn't solve anything


Me either, and as I get older, it's harder for me to work myself up to a good angry anyway. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

What is the longest recorded flight of a chicken?

13 seconds
44 seconds
14 minutes
57 minutes


Answer: The longest recorded time a chicken has been observed flying continuously is 13 seconds. The furthest recorded flight of a chicken covered 301.5 feet. Domestic chickens are artificially bred to grow large breasts, and the extra weight from this muscle tissue makes it difficult for chickens to fly. Domestic chickens are not capable of long distance flight, although lighter birds are generally capable of flying for short distances, such as over fences or into trees. Chickens may occasionally fly briefly to explore their surroundings, but generally do so only to flee perceived danger.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This may be a lengthy post, from Ruth in Glasgow, Scotland.
> 
> After Quasimodo's death, the Bishop of the Cathedral of Notre Dame sent word through the streets of Paris that a new bell ringer was needed.
> 
> ...


 :roll: :XD:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I like those, I downloaded the pattern, thank you for the link.


I downloaded the pattern too . Thought they were fun , not sure I would were them with sandals though :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would think you could just cover the stucco with insulated paper and then side right over it. --- sam


Hmm, definitely something to look into.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> but are you 100% sure - maybe it was one of the dogs - maybe they are partial to carrot raisin cake. --- sam


Yes, the dogs can't get up that far, Mocha's too short and Buster's too fat. And they've never even gotten on the counters for meat, but Sphynx has, the little she devil.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> it also uses a lot of energy. --- sam


He knows he did wrong because we have had room service all evening and kitchen cleaned after him maybe I should have stayed angry a bit longer  :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> very funny julie - thanks for sharing. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I downloaded the pattern too . Thought they were fun , not sure I would were them with sandals though :XD:


 Me neither, but I'll figure something out. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I just saw on facebook that it is Tami's birthday. 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TAMI!!!!!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Wishing you a very happy birthday, Tami, and a whole year of good things to follow.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Some good news here. DDIL received the news that she will be getting SS disability. This was her third try but the first with a lawyer. She has not been able to work since August 2013 due to extreme RA.
> 
> She and DS are very good with money but this will give them the ability to do some of the things they have had to put on hold. Very happy for them. They are really good kids.


That is great news and hopefully it will be retroactive to 2013 not only for the extra money, but also will mean that she's immediately eligible for Medicare...all good news all the way around --- except for the RA; how horrible the pain must be.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Tami and have fun at Merlefest! Is this the first RV trip of the season?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy birthday, Tami. Hope you are having a blast.

Someone mentioned working on a dinosaur computer...and here I am as well...my laptop died suddenly when I was in the middle of something.  Work should be fun for a while now. 

I *did* listen to the little voice that reminded me to back things up, just on Monday this week! So that's one bit of luck, anyway--I don't think I've lost anything (but honestly I'm a little afraid to look). It's always something, dagnabbit.

Well, could be worse, so I'm going to keep reminding myself of that.

Hugs & blessings & healing thoughts to all who need them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Julie - bell ringer - good one.. :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I just saw on facebook that it is Tami's birthday.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TAMI!!!!!


From me too and many more :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have fun! Traveling mercies sent your way.



tami_ohio said:


> Headed for North Carolina for Merlefest, a bluegrass festival.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Purl2diva, good news that your DIL got her disability, not great tht she needs it. Poor woman.

Sonja, hope your DH does lots of " sucking up" to make amends for whatever he's in Dutch for :lol: :roll: 

I'm having a short rest before I make supper. I got the bedroom wall painted & 2 outside walls of the house primed, thankfully DH helped with the outside. I'm pooped & hope I don't regret doing so much tomorrow :roll: the siding is terrible to paint, it's textured wood so has to be done with a brush.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations to your DD! I know she well deserves it.



purl2diva said:


> Some good news here. DDIL received the news that she will be getting SS disability. This was her third try but the first with a lawyer. She has not been able to work since August 2013 due to extreme RA.
> 
> She and DS are very good with money but this will give them the ability to do some of the things they have had to put on hold. Very happy for them. They are really good kids.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Help! Over thinker Gwen here with a knitting pattern question.* Patttern says 
Rnd. 1 *k1, p1, rep from * to end
Rnd 2 *p1, k1, rep from * to end
Rnds 1-2 set moss st
Work in moss st for a further 4 rnds.

So....by the end of this will I have done 6 total rounds or 10 total rounds?
I'm thinking it means Rnd 1, Rnd 2, Rnd 1, Rnd 2, Rnd 1, Rnd 2 which would be 6 total. 
But....it could mean...Rnd 1, Rnd 2, Rnd 1, Rnd 2, Rnd 1, Rnd 2, Rnd 1, Rnd 2, Rnd 1, Rnd 2 which equals 10 total rounds.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I do like this color better. Before it really did look camo. Nice looking sweater.


Poledra65 said:


> Better pic of color, David is anti anything camo, don't know why. Lol,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oooooooooo.....Julie that was too funny. 


Lurker 2 said:


> This may be a lengthy post, from Ruth in Glasgow, Scotland.
> 
> After Quasimodo's death, the Bishop of the Cathedral of Notre Dame sent word through the streets of Paris that a new bell ringer was needed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Tami!!! Enjoy Merlefest!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Help! Over thinker Gwen here with a knitting pattern question.* Patttern says
> Rnd. 1 *k1, p1, rep from * to end
> Rnd 2 *p1, k1, rep from * to end
> Rnds 1-2 set moss st
> ...


I'd say six--if it said work 4 repeats, that would make ten, but it says 4 rounds instead of repeats.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks Sorlenna. I was leaning that way but just wanted to be sure. Off to knit....


Sorlenna said:


> I'd say six--if it said work 4 repeats, that would make ten, but it says 4 rounds instead of repeats.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

It's been a cold day here with a little flurry of snow apart from at about 4pm it suddenly got warm. Now it's freezing cold . Having been out Monday with my youngest son, and yesterday with an autistic friend of my eldest son I was glad of an "in" day today. Whether or not I go to a knitting group tomorrow or Friday or both will depend how I feel and how cold it is.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Hope you are feeling better now Mary.


 :thumbup:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Good news!


purl2diva said:


> Some good news here. DDIL received the news that she will be getting SS disability. This was her third try but the first with a lawyer. She has not been able to work since August 2013 due to extreme RA.
> 
> She and DS are very good with money but this will give them the ability to do some of the things they have had to put on hold. Very happy for them. They are really good kids.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, have a wonderful birthday. Hope you get to do something special.
Purl2, glad your DDIL got on disability. Sad she has RA so bad it is necessary.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> No, it's not really camo, I'll get a better pic of the color in better light, it's all shades from black, grey, and even a grey blue.
> 
> I think Sphynx drum is a bongo. lol


Funny, Kaye!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm sure if she could talk, she would let you know Buster did it all by himself!


Poledra65 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> That she is. lol
> But she's in trouble today, I know she's the one that knocked the plate of cake on the floor (she's the only one that gets on the counter, even though she know's she not supposed to) and I woke up to the plate crashed all over the floor, Buster ate the cake and hopefully none of the suran wrap. He once ate a ziplock bag, thankfully he passed it with not toooo much trouble, I didn't know he'd eaten it until he was trying to pass it. :shock:
> It was carrot raisin cake, he seems to be just fine though. :?


 :XD:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Sonja - so fun!


Swedenme said:


> Thought of you all and the conversation about socks when I saw this free pattern . I think it's a perfect pattern for you sock knitters Margaret
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/yarn-is-love-socks


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> 100 deep breaths, (perhaps)


 :thumbup:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I laughed out loud at the bell ringer story! Thanks!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Happy Birthday from me, too, Tami!


Poledra65 said:


> I just saw on facebook that it is Tami's birthday.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TAMI!!!!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I think 6 rounds moss stitch, Gwen.


Gweniepooh said:


> *Help! Over thinker Gwen here with a knitting pattern question.* Patttern says
> Rnd. 1 *k1, p1, rep from * to end
> Rnd 2 *p1, k1, rep from * to end
> Rnds 1-2 set moss st
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Julie - bell ringer - good one.. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Help! Over thinker Gwen here with a knitting pattern question.* Patttern says
> Rnd. 1 *k1, p1, rep from * to end
> Rnd 2 *p1, k1, rep from * to end
> Rnds 1-2 set moss st
> ...


I would work 6.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oooooooooo.....Julie that was too funny.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Birthday Tami!!! Enjoy Merlefest!


From me too, Tami!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I laughed out loud at the bell ringer story! Thanks!


 :thumbup:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Julie, I've been reading about Auckland. It looks like a very interesting area. Have you been up the Sky Tower? Looks amazing! Can you imagine sky diving off of it, as they offer to the public? Yikes!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi there oneapril, I know you addressed this to Julie, but I can also tell you the view from the top of the sky tower is terrific, and there's also a revolving restaurant up there which is very cool to spend an evening in, as it very slowly does the revolution, been there several times and it's a great feature for our city.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how you malign poor precious Sphynx - maybe she was hungry - and raisin cake was all she could find. poor baby - starving to death. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Yes, the dogs can't get up that far, Mocha's too short and Buster's too fat. And they've never even gotten on the counters for meat, but Sphynx has, the little she devil.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wear them with sneakers. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Me neither, but I'll figure something out. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my goodness - happy birthday tami - hope you are celebrating all week. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I just saw on facebook that it is Tami's birthday.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TAMI!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

six rounds gwen. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> *Help! Over thinker Gwen here with a knitting pattern question.* Patttern says
> Rnd. 1 *k1, p1, rep from * to end
> Rnd 2 *p1, k1, rep from * to end
> Rnds 1-2 set moss st
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Julie, I've been reading about Auckland. It looks like a very interesting area. Have you been up the Sky Tower? Looks amazing! Can you imagine sky diving off of it, as they offer to the public? Yikes!


It is very beautiful in places with the two harbours, but I have never set foot in the Sky Tower- partly in protest at gambling being made so easy and attractive to people who are struggling financially, and my dislike of heights. Parts are just industrial with all the problems that come with that- temperature inversions etc.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is very beautiful in places with the two harbours, but I have never set foot in the Sky Tower- partly in protest at gambling being made so easy and attractive to people who are struggling financially, and my dislike of heights. Parts are just industrial with all the problems that come with that- temperature inversions etc.


Know what you mean re casino, We went there once out of curiosity, and never again, what a depressing atmosphere it sure was an eye opener. Taking a weekly national lottery ticket is enough for me,and at least a portion of profit goes back to the community.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Some photos from the sky tower and harbour area


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> That she is. lol
> But she's in trouble today, I know she's the one that knocked the plate of cake on the floor (she's the only one that gets on the counter, even though she know's she not supposed to) and I woke up to the plate crashed all over the floor, Buster ate the cake and hopefully none of the suran wrap. He once ate a ziplock bag, thankfully he passed it with not toooo much trouble, I didn't know he'd eaten it until he was trying to pass it. :shock:
> It was carrot raisin cake, he seems to be just fine though. :?


No wonder she is in trouble! What a waste of a lovely sounding cake.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully the physio will go well and take care of the problem.
> 
> Sounds like she's a grammy's girl.


Well yesterday anyway-see tomorrow what mood she is in.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Better pic of color, David is anti anything camo, don't know why. Lol,


That colour looks good, love the way it is coming out.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Rain, Rain, go away!!!! I've been religious about taking the FeverFew and still feeling a bit icky. I just know that I'd be in full-blown migraine for days without the FeverFew.

Will be turning over another big project tomorrow with three more to go -- on the downward swing now. I did receive a call from my friend who I took over for at this place and she wants me to head over by her next --- I think I'll take the entire months of June and July off before I start back again. 

The housework has sure been neglected and we did get 2 of the sewing machines from the H.S. auction anyway (very long story) and will get those over to the sewing center for them to refurbish. I've only done a little crochet and no knitting in so long, I'll have to learn all over again.

Love to all and prayers going out to those in need.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thought of you all and the conversation about socks when I saw this free pattern . I think it's a perfect pattern for you sock knitters Margaret
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/yarn-is-love-socks


Well guess what I want to start? Love them (and got it free)
Maybe with not having to rest my achilles I will get more time for knitting? I must hget at least one of my items that needs concentration done before I start these though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Aaaahhh there is lovely Luke with his gorgeous grin just what I needed to make me smile again . I'm trying to calm myself down as I'm not very happy with my husband and could quite happily slap him silly I think it would only take one slap  :XD:


I think that all us who have or had them understand that feeling. No matter how much we love them (of course they never feel like that about us :-D :-D :-D ). Hope its only one of the silly little things that annoy you rather than anything too important.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i wonder how high a heel? --- sam


Didn't actually ask that- but the one I had yesterday wasn't enough.I'm sure she doesn't mean high heels! Other wise I will have other problems. At least no troubles with resting as with high heels I won't be able to walk.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Tami- well hope you had a great birthday by the time you see this.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Help! Over thinker Gwen here with a knitting pattern question.* Patttern says
> Rnd. 1 *k1, p1, rep from * to end
> Rnd 2 *p1, k1, rep from * to end
> Rnds 1-2 set moss st
> ...


Total 6 rounds is correct. Unanimous I see


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Birthday Tami!!! Enjoy Merlefest!


Ditto from me too! Hope you have a wonderful year of travels in your RV.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Tami!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just about to go for the train up to Glasgow to meet Daralene....and it's snowing!! The ground is wet so it won't lie, but it's almost May...what it with this weather? :shock: Anyway it won't spoil our day I'm sure...and yes, I will get pictures. :lol: I'm really excited, it's almost like going on a first date....although the last time I had one of them I was 17! TTYL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TAMI.

Wishes from Scotland for you and a wonderful year to come.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TAMI.
> 
> Wishes from Scotland for you and a wonderful year to come.


Morning Daralene! Just about to leave for the train.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Here I am yesterday. My first day exploring.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just about to go for the train up to Glasgow to meet Daralene....and it's snowing!! The ground is wet so it won't lie, but it's almost May...what it with this weather? :shock: Anyway it won't spoil our day I'm sure...and yes, I will get pictures. :lol:


It's not snowing here yet, but will perhaps follow. You are right! It won't affect us at all. Can't wait to see you. I'm all ready and I know I'm early but excited. Charging up the iPad as I don't seem to be able to send photos on the phone. Who knows, I might actually figure it out if it isn't an arm and a leg with $$$$ to send. I think if I send it online here at the hotel I will be ok. How wonderful it will be to see you in person Kate and to meet "One of the girls."


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oops!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Morning Daralene! Just about to leave for the train.


Hi Kate!! That's so true about the first date. :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, think it is lovely that you kept your smaller local coffee cafes. So often they go out of business, which is a shame. It is so important to have the local differences. A shame really to travel around the world and have it be the same everywhere. I love the differences. When we were in Russia it was quite surprising to see our chains over there.

Bill just came back in. I had tried to phone him to let him know he left his folder of music here but he had his phone off. At least the conservatory is just behind the hotel.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Fan. It sounds amazing! And it looks like such an interesting, diverse city.


Fan said:


> Hi there oneapril, I know you addressed this to Julie, but I can also tell you the view from the top of the sky tower is terrific, and there's also a revolving restaurant up there which is very cool to spend an evening in, as it very slowly does the revolution, been there several times and it's a great feature for our city.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

The harbors do look so pretty. I can understand the tower is not for you if you don't like heights!



Lurker 2 said:


> It is very beautiful in places with the two harbours, but I have never set foot in the Sky Tower- partly in protest at gambling being made so easy and attractive to people who are struggling financially, and my dislike of heights. Parts are just industrial with all the problems that come with that- temperature inversions etc.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Supporters of casinos always claim economic advantages to their communities, but it appears to me that the only economic advantages are gained by the casino owners.


Fan said:


> Know what you mean re casino, We went there once out of curiosity, and never again, what a depressing atmosphere it sure was an eye opener. Taking a weekly national lottery ticket is enough for me,and at least a portion of profit goes back to the community.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks for the nice photos, Fan. Is that you and your husband? Nice looking couple! (And is that a knitted sweater you are wearing??)


Fan said:


> Some photos from the sky tower and harbour area


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> The harbors do look so pretty. I can understand the tower is not for you if you don't like heights!


 :thumbup:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Have a great time - we are all excited for you both!


KateB said:


> Just about to go for the train up to Glasgow to meet Daralene....and it's snowing!! The ground is wet so it won't lie, but it's almost May...what it with this weather? :shock: Anyway it won't spoil our day I'm sure...and yes, I will get pictures. :lol: I'm really excited, it's almost like going on a first date....although the last time I had one of them I was 17! TTYL


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Beautiful woman in a lovely, cushy sweater!


Cashmeregma said:


> Here I am yesterday. My first day exploring.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday *Purl2diva*

Hoping it is a wonderful one!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Beautiful woman in a lovely, cushy sweater!


Agreed!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Purl2diva!


Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday *Purl2diva*
> 
> Hoping it is a wonderful one!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

BeautifulHarborpotos`````oopsspacebarnotworkiq :XD: :XD: Lovelycouple.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday *Purl2diva*
> 
> Hoping it is a wonderful one!


Agreed.Happybirtday.some.
leattersaren'tworkingeither.

Took it off the keypad and now it works. Wonder what is wrong.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Won't be long now till Kate arrives. Well go down to the lobby soon. It will be about an hour.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Enjoy your visit with Kate, Daralene!


Cashmeregma said:


> Agreed.Happybirtday.some.
> leattersaren'tworkingeither.
> 
> Took it off the keypad and now it works. Wonder what is wrong.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you One April and Julie. I do look tired, but think that is age. I feel great!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Total 6 rounds is correct. Unanimous I see


I'm like Gwen. I come up with something different. Would be nice if pattern said "For a total of x". I have trouble reading patterns too. So nice to have help from KTp our experts.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sometimes I just have to walk away from it for a while and come back with"fresh"eyes. I am in awe of the fantastic knitters on here, able to knit without patterns!


Cashmeregma said:


> I'm like Gwen. I come up with something different. Would be nice if pattern said "For a total of x". I have trouble reading patterns too.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Enjoy your day/night, all!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Supporters of casinos always claim economic advantages to their communities, but it appears to me that the only economic advantages are gained by the casino owners.


You mean they aren't doing it as a community service? :-D :-D :-D


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy birthday Purl2diva


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And have a great time together Kate and Daralene. Wonder if you will see anything or just talk? And do remember photos- the first I meet Denise we talked and talked but totally forgot to take photos!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Tami and Purl2diva.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I just saw on facebook that it is Tami's birthday.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TAMI!!!!!


And a Happy Birthday from me too.....   :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Purl2diva, good news that your DIL got her disability, not great tht she needs it. Poor woman.
> 
> Sonja, hope your DH does lots of " sucking up" to make amends for whatever he's in Dutch for :lol: :roll:
> 
> I'm having a short rest before I make supper. I got the bedroom wall painted & 2 outside walls of the house primed, thankfully DH helped with the outside. I'm pooped & hope I don't regret doing so much tomorrow :roll: the siding is terrible to paint, it's textured wood so has to be done with a brush.


Bonnie, I get get worn out just reading all you achieve in a day! LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here I am yesterday. My first day exploring.


You look fabulous....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday *Purl2diva*
> 
> Hoping it is a wonderful one!


And Happy Birthday from me too :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just about to go for the train up to Glasgow to meet Daralene....and it's snowing!! The ground is wet so it won't lie, but it's almost May...what it with this weather? :shock: Anyway it won't spoil our day I'm sure...and yes, I will get pictures. :lol: I'm really excited, it's almost like going on a first date....although the last time I had one of them I was 17! TTYL


Have a fantastic time!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here I am yesterday. My first day exploring.


I think it's a gorgeous photo of a very pretty lady. Glad you're feeling good enough to get out and enjoy your travel surroundings. Have a great time with Kate today and give each other big hugs from me.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> You mean they aren't doing it as a community service? :-D :-D :-D


We had a casino come into our area about 5 years ago and it really has helped get in new roads and created quite a few jobs around that area - more hotels and restaurants and has created a little "tourist" area for when passengers are stranded at O'Hare airport, they can come and gamble or shop at some overly-priced shops. It's not a very good representation of what Chicago is so I'm sad that some people judge Chicago by what they see in that area. The parking lot is consistently full whenever I drive by there so guess it's a success as an entertainment venue - Just so sad that it also feeds addictions.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great pictures Fan. Had no idea of what Aukland looked like.


Fan said:


> Some photos from the sky tower and harbour area


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are beautiful! What a wonderful opportunity this is and I see tht Kate will be joining you today. What fun you are having.


Cashmeregma said:


> Here I am yesterday. My first day exploring.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Purl2Diva Hope you have a fantastic day and many more.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I treasure the help and love when there is a consensus. It is helpful when designers add how many stitches there should be at different areas in the pattern. I know Sorlenna does this and it make it so much easier to decipher the directions.



Cashmeregma said:


> I'm like Gwen. I come up with something different. Would be nice if pattern said "For a total of x". I have trouble reading patterns too. So nice to have help from KTp our experts.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh I do like this color better. Before it really did look camo. Nice looking sweater.


 Thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Purl2Diva, have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> how you malign poor precious Sphynx - maybe she was hungry - and raisin cake was all she could find. poor baby - starving to death. --- sam


Oh that poor precious minx, she shoved my phone out of my hands last night wanting petted, then when you pet she bites, and I don't mean a little love nip, a real bite, she gets too wound up when I pet her and she can't control her bite reaction sometimes. 
And I had even given them canned food with their dry yesterday morning, no, I think she was trying to get to the sink, she likes to turn on the water and the plate was in the way. Maybe she scared herself enough that I won't have to yell at her for being up there anymore. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> wear them with sneakers. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Some photos from the sky tower and harbour area


Ooh pretty!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> No wonder she is in trouble! What a waste of a lovely sounding cake.


Thankfully there was only one David sized piece left.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> That colour looks good, love the way it is coming out.


Thank you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh that poor precious minx, she shoved my phone out of my hands last night wanting petted, then when you pet she bites, and I don't mean a little love nip, a real bite, she gets too wound up when I pet her and she can't control her bite reaction sometimes.
> And I had even given them canned food with their dry yesterday morning, no, I think she was trying to get to the sink, she likes to turn on the water and the plate was in the way. Maybe she scared herself enough that I won't have to yell at her for being up there anymore. :roll:


Try putting some orange oil or something citrus up there that she'll smell. I've never met a cat that liked the smell, and that's how I kept the Boys off the counters when they were younger.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here I am yesterday. My first day exploring.


It's a lovely picture and you look great! 
Have a great time today with Kate!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just about to go for the train up to Glasgow to meet Daralene....and it's snowing!! The ground is wet so it won't lie, but it's almost May...what it with this weather? :shock: Anyway it won't spoil our day I'm sure...and yes, I will get pictures. :lol: I'm really excited, it's almost like going on a first date....although the last time I had one of them I was 17! TTYL


Have a great train trip and great time!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Try putting some orange oil or something citrus up there that she'll smell. I've never met a cat that liked the smell, and that's how I kept the Boys off the counters when they were younger.


 I have weird animals, she likes oranges, and will even drink my lemon infused water. :roll: Silly cat!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday Purl2Diva. I hope you have a fantastic day


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kate and Daralene, I guess you two have met up by now so I hope you're both having a wonderful time. I bet you're talking for Scotland!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi there oneapril, I know you addressed this to Julie, but I can also tell you the view from the top of the sky tower is terrific, and there's also a revolving restaurant up there which is very cool to spend an evening in, as it very slowly does the revolution, been there several times and it's a great feature for our city.


I would think that could be a scary place in an area that has earthquakes?

We were in a place like that in Las Vegas, I don't remember the name, you couod see for miles but since I'm not big on heights, I didn't go near the glass floored edge.

Edit, lovely photos, such pretty place.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just about to go for the train up to Glasgow to meet Daralene....and it's snowing!! The ground is wet so it won't lie, but it's almost May...what it with this weather? :shock: Anyway it won't spoil our day I'm sure...and yes, I will get pictures. :lol: I'm really excited, it's almost like going on a first date....although the last time I had one of them I was 17! TTYL


Have fun!
Is it unusual for you to get snow now? We get very irratic temperatures this time of year, was freezing last week & by Tuesday we are to have 28C/82F :shock:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Supporters of casinos always claim economic advantages to their communities, but it appears to me that the only economic advantages are gained by the casino owners.


Here a portion of the profits go back to the province, I don't know how much. They are only allowed to be on Indian Reserves.
I think those who go there are often those least able to afford it. Drives me crazy, people gamble & then there has to be breakfast & lunch programs at schools because their kids go hungry.

I have never been in a casino here. We walked through them when in Las Vegas just to ooh & awww at the decor, they are amazing


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> And have a great time together Kate and Daralene. Wonder if you will see anything or just talk? And do remember photos- the first I meet Denise we talked and talked but totally forgot to take photos!


That's exactly what happened with Jackie & me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami & Purl2Diva, hope you had great birthdays sorry I'm late.

Daralene, lovely photo, looking good. Hope you & Kate have a great visit.
If you have wifi at your hotel you should be able to send photos no charge. If you send from your phone it may cost a fortune unless you got a sim card there, my DS got a card for his phone & it was $30 for a month 

Well, I'm a little dragged this morning from all the work yesterday, but it's nice & sunny so I better get back at it. I think I will do it in stages instead of trying to do all today, getting too old to work so hard every day.
DH got up this morning with s cold, I sure hope he doesn't share with me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My not so good photo of Darowil and Denise from our Goulburn visit, with my friend Elaine in the middle- forgot to hit 'quote reply' - in response to Margaret saying she had no photos from their first meeting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My not so good photo of Darowil and Denise from our Goulburn visit, with my friend Elaine in the middle- forgot to hit 'quote reply' - in response to Margaret saying she had no photos from their first meeting.


Ah but this was my second meeting with Denise!We had met in Sydney in January that year.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

here is my photo. Kate will have one similar. I think she may be getting home about now and fixing dinner. Just told DH all about my day and he was thrilled for me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> And have a great time together Kate and Daralene. Wonder if you will see anything or just talk? And do remember photos- the first I meet Denise we talked and talked but totally forgot to take photos!


Absolutely fantastic visit with Kate and Anne. Couldn't believe how fast the time went. Had a lovely lunch not far away and then went to a fantastic tea room (for coffee) LOL. A great day for sure. For me the highlight of my trip is meeting Kate and her friend, Anne. Kate is so beautiful and such a wonderful person. After the initial meeting it was like we'd been friends all our lives. A day I will treasure forever. I might not be able to post my photo as I got a notice that I had used too many megabytes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here I am yesterday. My first day exploring.


Lovely picture of you. Hope you have a great visit with Kate.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Supporters of casinos always claim economic advantages to their communities, but it appears to me that the only economic advantages are gained by the casino owners.


You're right about that. I read in the paper that the casinos in Niagara made $700 mil. last year.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Happy Birthday, Purl2diva!


Many happy returns, Purl2diva. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here I am yesterday. My first day exploring.


What a beautiful picture Daralene . The weather doesn't look to bad there . I was going to say I hope you had a great day , but I don't have too I know you will have a fantastic day


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm like Gwen. I come up with something different. Would be nice if pattern said "For a total of x". I have trouble reading patterns too. So nice to have help from KTp our experts.


I'm like you. I think I would have said 10 because the moss stitch pattern is 2 rows so I would have had more than necessary.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Supporters of casinos always claim economic advantages to their communities, but it appears to me that the only economic advantages are gained by the casino owners.


They are trying to get one opened in the nearest town to me and it really isn't something this town needs . I don't agree with them at all . Somewhere like Vegas but not in the average small towns


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday *Purl2diva*
> 
> Hoping it is a wonderful one!


Happy birthday from me to I hope you are having a lovely day 💐🎉🎊


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> here is my photo. Kate will have one similar. I think she may be getting home about now and fixing dinner. Just told DH all about my day and he was thrilled for me.


Lovely picture of the three of you. Looks like you enjoyed your lunch.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Enjoy your day/night, all!


Ive had a lovely day with my oldest son just the two of us 
Also got good news from youngest son he got top marks in his latest unniversity exam so that's all of them so far . A few more to go in May and that's his first year done


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Ah but this was my second meeting with Denise!We had met in Sydney in January that year.


How great to meet up with KPers. Very nice photos. Too bad the first one was blurry.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive had a lovely day with my oldest son just the two of us
> Also got good news from youngest son he got top marks in his latest unniversity exam so that's all of them so far . A few more to go in May and that's his first year done


So glad you had a great day with your oldest son. And really good news about the top marks for your other son.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Ive had a lovely day with my oldest son just the two of us
> Also got good news from youngest son he got top marks in his latest unniversity exam so that's all of them so far . A few more to go in May and that's his first year done


How special. What a lovely day to have special time alone with your son and then Congratulations to your youngest son on his "top marks." Well done! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Ah but this was my second meeting with Denise!We had met in Sydney in January that year.


That is lovely. Nice to see your photos and Julie's one of the other visit.
Isn't it wonderful that we are coming together and meeting each other from all over the world.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> What a beautiful picture Daralene . The weather doesn't look to bad there . I was going to say I hope you had a great day , but I don't have too I know you will have a fantastic day


I did. We got slightly rained on and then hailed on but nothing stopped us. Forward and onward. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I'm like you. I think I would have said 10 because the moss stitch pattern is 2 rows so I would have had more than necessary.


So many ways to interpret when they don't specify. Some pattern writers do a good job making things clearer. I'm not saying I could write any better, just that some can see where we will misinterpret and clarify it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Lovely picture of the three of you. Looks like you enjoyed your lunch.


We sure did and it almost turned into dinner as we had such a good time visiting that time got away from us.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I have weird animals, she likes oranges, and will even drink my lemon infused water. :roll: Silly cat!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> And have a great time together Kate and Daralene. Wonder if you will see anything or just talk? And do remember photos- the first I meet Denise we talked and talked but totally forgot to take photos!


I certainly can understand. Thank goodness we remembered and the waiter took some for us.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I treasure the help and love when there is a consensus. It is helpful when designers add how many stitches there should be at different areas in the pattern. I know Sorlenna does this and it make it so much easier to decipher the directions.


The sign of a great pattern writer...our own Sorlenna!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

My KTP friends are the best. You always see the beauty no matter how old or tired we get. Thank you!!!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just marking my place- I'll go back and read more carefully!
> Thanks Sam , Kate and Margaret.


~~~Hi All.....I'm just popping in to mark my place...a gutsy thing to do on a Thursday afternoon! Life has been busy....but I think of y'all often....and I did spend this morning reading last week's KTP. Balloons & Hugs to all....we all need 'em!
Take care....gotta get to the store to get dinner fixin's...Brother & SIL coming today....later....


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Kate and Daralene, I guess you two have met up by now so I hope you're both having a wonderful time. I bet you're talking for Scotland!


Were you sitting behind us? :lol: :lol: We had a wonderful time and it was almost 4pm before we knew it! Daralene is just as nice as I had expected her to be and there was barely a halt in the conversation in 4 hours. I see she has posted a picture so I won't as mine is basically the same - taken by the same Chinese waiter. We had a lovely Chinese lunch then moved on to the Willow Tearooms (done out in the style of the famous architect Charles Rennie McIntosh) for coffee. Unfortunately the weather was terrible (rain and hail) but it cleared up later and there was almost some sunshine when we were leaving Daralene.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Have fun!
> Is it unusual for you to get snow now? We get very irratic temperatures this time of year, was freezing last week & by Tuesday we are to have 28C/82F :shock:


Yes it is unusual to get snow as late as this and it's so cold! We're nearly into May and that's often quite a nice month up here, so fingers crossed it changes soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Ah but this was my second meeting with Denise!We had met in Sydney in January that year.


Thought so! Knowing you had also seen Heather. I am possibly behind the camera?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Absolutely fantastic visit with Kate and Anne. Couldn't believe how fast the time went. Had a lovely lunch not far away and then went to a fantastic tea room (for coffee) LOL. A great day for sure. For me the highlight of my trip is meeting Kate and her friend, Anne. Kate is so beautiful and such a wonderful person. After the initial meeting it was like we'd been friends all our lives. A day I will treasure forever. I might not be able to post my photo as I got a notice that I had used too many megabytes.


So glad you have a firm friend now, and that you all enjoyed yourselves!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive had a lovely day with my oldest son just the two of us
> Also got good news from youngest son he got top marks in his latest unniversity exam so that's all of them so far . A few more to go in May and that's his first year done


The year has gone by so fast! Congratulations to #3 son. Am so glad you got to have quality time with #1 son.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does that mean you will go back to work in august? --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Rain, Rain, go away!!!! I've been religious about taking the FeverFew and still feeling a bit icky. I just know that I'd be in full-blown migraine for days without the FeverFew.
> 
> Will be turning over another big project tomorrow with three more to go -- on the downward swing now. I did receive a call from my friend who I took over for at this place and she wants me to head over by her next --- I think I'll take the entire months of June and July off before I start back again.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope you girls have the greatest time ever. watch you don't get snowed in. --- sam



KateB said:


> Just about to go for the train up to Glasgow to meet Daralene....and it's snowing!! The ground is wet so it won't lie, but it's almost May...what it with this weather? :shock: Anyway it won't spoil our day I'm sure...and yes, I will get pictures. :lol: I'm really excited, it's almost like going on a first date....although the last time I had one of them I was 17! TTYL


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The year has gone by so fast! Congratulations to #3 son. Am so glad you got to have quality time with #1 son.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Purl2diva!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> here is my photo. Kate will have one similar. I think she may be getting home about now and fixing dinner. Just told DH all about my day and he was thrilled for me.


Another great picture of 3 lovely ladies looks like you are all enjoying a lovely meal . I won't mention the wine . Where did you hide all the empty bottles as I'm sure it was thirsty work all the talking you all did :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> So glad you had a great day with your oldest son. And really good news about the top marks for your other son.


Thank you youngest son is quite pleased with himself , just sat and heard all about it . Spent the afternoon hugging a couch at my sons while he hugged the other one and just talked and laughed was a good day


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:



> here is my photo. Kate will have one similar. I think she may be getting home about now and fixing dinner. Just told DH all about my day and he was thrilled for me.


Three lovely ladies having a great day out. I hope the snow stayed away and you weren't too cold Daralene. Looks like you were all enjoying each others company.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Ive had a lovely day with my oldest son just the two of us
> Also got good news from youngest son he got top marks in his latest unniversity exam so that's all of them so far . A few more to go in May and that's his first year done


Glad you had a good day with oldest son. Well done youngest on terrific exam results. Hard to believe he's almost at the end of his first year already.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Were you sitting behind us? :lol: :lol: We had a wonderful time and it was almost 4pm before we knew it! Daralene is just as nice as I had expected her to be and there was barely a halt in the conversation in 4 hours. I see she has posted a picture so I won't as mine is basically the same - taken by the same Chinese waiter. We had a lovely Chinese lunch then moved on to the Willow Tearooms (done out in the style of the famous architect Charles Rennie McIntosh) for coffee. Unfortunately the weather was terrible (rain and hail) but it cleared up later and there was almost some sunshine when we were leaving Daralene.


 :lol: :lol: Sounds like a wonderful afternoon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you youngest son is quite pleased with himself , just sat and heard all about it . Spent the afternoon hugging a couch at my sons while he hugged the other one and just talked and laughed was a good day


I'm glad you had a nice day & congrats to your youngest son on the great marks. How many more years does he have?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thanks for the nice photos, Fan. Is that you and your husband? Nice looking couple! (And is that a knitted sweater you are wearing??)


Yes that's us, and it's a mohair sweater I knitted in variegated colours. The photo was taken in June 2014 when we had a friend staying with us from Aussie. She is a Kiwi, and hadn't been home for 30 years so had lots of changes to see.We took her up the sky tower and she loved it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene & Kate lovely photos, I'm glad you had a great time.

Julie, great pictures from your time with Margaret & Denise.

DH& I got the east wall of the house painted this morning. I've decided that's enough f that for today, will do the south wall tomorrow. What's done looks really good.

I have to get DH to help me move the bed & dresser back in place in the spare Rooney, then I will be able to bring a shelf in from he greenhouse & get busy transplanting. They should ave been done last week but needed the painting done first. Some days I feel like I never catch up with stuff.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Thursday 28 April '16

Today is Blueberry Pie Day. What could be more enjoyable than a slice of, delicious, Blueberry pie? Blueberries, or star berries as the Native Americans called them, are one of natures super foods. The humble blueberry is one of few blue foods, found in nature, and it is native to the Americas. The chemicals found in blueberries may contribute to fighting diseases and preventing against certain cancers. Rich in antioxidants and vitamins, its only fitting that we should have a special day, in the form of Blueberry Pie Day, to celebrate them.

Americans have been enjoying blueberry pies for years and there is no shortage of scrumptious recipes on the internet. Why not have your own blueberry pie celebration by making a pie, or eating blueberry themed dishes? As well as using traditional blueberry pie recipes, why not experiment with some new ones? Adding ricotta cheese to the filling, will add a creamy twist to the pie or adding black pepper, combined with warm spices, will give your pie a real kick!

Classic Blueberry Pie

Prep Time 30 MIN
Total Time 2 HR 0 MIN
Servings 8

Ingredients

Pastry

2 cups Gold Medal all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon salt
2/3 cup plus 2 tablespoons shortening
4 to 6 tablespoons cold water

Filling

¾ cup sugar
½ cup Gold Medal all-purpose flour
½ teaspoon ground cinnamon, if desired
6 cups blueberries 
1 tablespoon lemon juice
1 tablespoon butter or margarine, if desired

Directions

1. In medium bowl, mix 2 cups flour and the salt.

2. Cut in shortening, using pastry blender (or pulling 2 table knives through ingredients in opposite directions), until particles are size of small peas.

3. Sprinkle with cold water, 1 tablespoon at a time, tossing with fork until all flour is moistened and pastry almost cleans side of bowl (1 to 2 teaspoons more water can be added if necessary).

4. Gather pastry into a ball. Divide in half; shape into 2 flattened rounds on lightly floured surface. Wrap in plastic wrap; refrigerate about 45 minutes or until dough is firm and cold, yet pliable. This allows the shortening to become slightly firm, which helps make the baked pastry more flaky. If refrigerated longer, let pastry soften slightly before rolling.

5. Heat oven to 425°F.

6. With floured rolling pin, roll one round into round 2 inches larger than upside-down 9-inch glass pie plate. Fold pastry into fourths; place in pie plate. Unfold and ease into plate, pressing firmly against bottom and side.

7. In large bowl, mix sugar, 1/2 cup flour and the cinnamon. Stir in blueberries.

8. Spoon into pastry-lined pie plate. Sprinkle any remaining sugar mixture over blueberry mixture. 
9. Sprinkle with lemon juice.

10. Cut butter into small pieces; sprinkle over blueberries.

11. Cover with top pastry that has slits cut in it; seal and flute. Cover edge with 2- to 3-inch strip of foil to prevent excessive browning.

12. Bake 35 to 45 minutes or until crust is golden brown and juice begins to bubble through slits in crust, removing foil for last 15 minutes of baking.

13. Cool on cooling rack at least 2 hours.

Expert Tips: (1) You can taste the difference! Pie crusts made with self-rising flour differ in flavor and texture from those made with all-purpose flour. (2) Bake this pie in a fun pie plate, or use a disposable pie pan to take this dessert anywhere. (3) Rise to the occasion! If using self-rising flour, there is no need to add salt. (4) Of course you can use canned or frozen blueberries. Use 6 cups of either, choosing unsweetened frozen blueberries and partially thawing. (5) Use Betty Crocker® pie crust mix for the scratch pie crust in this recipe and save time.

Nutrition Information: Serving Size: 1 Serving: Calories 410 - Calories from Fat 170 - Total Fat 19g - 
Saturated Fat 4 1/2g - Trans Fat 3g  Cholesterol 0mg  Sodium 270mg - Total Carbohydrate 57g - Dietary Fiber 4g  Sugars 24g  Protein 4g

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 0% - Vitamin C 10% - Calcium 0% - Iron 10%

Exchanges: 1 Starch; 1 Fruit; 2 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 3 1/2 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choice: 4

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/classic-blueberry-pie

PALEO BLUEBERRY PIE

Author: the whole smiths
Recipe type: dessert
Cuisine: paleo
Prep time: 30 mins
Cook time: 45 mins
Total time: 1 hour 15 mins
Serves: 8

A paleo gluten and grain free summer favorite, blueberry pie!

INGREDIENTS

4 C. almond flour
3 TBPS. tapioca flour
1 egg
½ cup of cold ghee
1 TBSP. vanilla
1 tsp. baking soda
¼ tsp. salt
1 TBSP. coconut sugar
6 C. fresh blueberries
½ C. coconut sugar
3 TBSP. arrowroot flour
1 tsp cinnamon
zest of 1 lemon
juice from ½ lemon

INSTRUCTIONS

Crust:

1. Preheat oven to 350*

2. In a large bowl combine almond flour, tapioca flour, salt, baking soda and coconut sugar

3. Add egg and vanilla and combine

4. Once combined, add cold ghee and use a pastry cutter to cut ghee into dough

5. Once ghee in incorporated into dough and cut into small pea sized amount knead dough into a loose ball and put onto parchment paper

6. Roll about ½ of the dough out until it is ¼ inch thick (doing so between parchment paper will prevent sticking)

7. Once rolled out gently peel one side of parchment paper off and flip doing into a pic pan carefully

8. If any pieces break, simply press tears together

9. Roll out second piece of dough and either roll out flat like first version for a closed crust or use cookie cutter shapes to create a pattern

Filling:

1. In a large bowl toss blueberries, coconut sugar, cinnamon, lemon zest and arrowroot powder together until blueberries are coated

2. Using a fork or potato masher gently smash blue berries mixture to break open some of the blueberries (this will help them release their moisture later)

3. Toss again with lemon juice

To assemble:

1 Pour blueberry mix into pie crust evenly

2. Place solid crust over the top and pinch sides in or place cookie cutouts over top of blueberries

3. Bake for 25 minutes

4. Then place a loose tin foil tent over pie and bake for a remaining 20 minutes

5. Let cool and serve

http://www.thewholesmiths.com/2015/06/04/paleo-blueberry-pie

Today is Biological Clock Day The words biological clock may conjure up images of dancing babies, but theres much more to the biological clock than that last minute urge to make babies that supposedly kicks in at a certain point in a womans life.

For a start, both men and women have a biological clock, as being celebrated by Biological Clock Day, and it affects their behaviour and mood on a daily basis. It maintains a sleep-wake pattern that fits in with the light and dark of a day on Earth. More formally known as the circadian rhythm, it monitors light, temperature and other environmental factors to influence things like alertness, energy levels, hunger and motivation.

The technology of todays world can upset the balance of the biological clock, so celebrate Biological Clock Day by setting aside some time to re-regulate it; create a regular bedtime routine, minimise naps and eat regularly.

Today is Cubical Day. Cubicle Day presents an opportunity for departmentalised office workers to rise above the conformist standards, customise their cubes and announce their individuality. Designed by Robert Propst and known for a complete absence of individuality, cubicles were first introduced in 1967 as a way to subdivide open office space and provide workers with a degree of privacy. These modular systems were built to be easily reconfigured in almost as many ways as a bucket of Lego bricks, and todays cubicle options include pods of workers with shared tasks as well as individual office cubes.

Ways to celebrate include improving your Chi with cube Feng Shui, challenging workers to a cube decorating contest or simply appreciating the temporary walls that protect you from the annoying habits of your neighbour. However you choose to celebrate Cubicle Day, be sure to make your unmistakeable claim on your little section of the cube farm.

Today is Thank You Thursday. All too often in our lives we find ourselves in utterly thankless situations. We have dedicated our heart and soul to various projects and goals, only to find that, in the long run, these efforts are utterly pointless. Or so thats what were led to believe by the level of gratitude we receive from others. Thank You Thursday is a great opportunity to start making positive change in this situation by recognizing those in your life who make things easier, those who love you, and those who just make your day better by tossing you a smile and a friendly hello.

History of Thank You Thursday
In situations from interpersonal to corporate, a show of gratitude can make a huge difference in the happiness and morale of those involved. Productivity can be improved by showing those who work for you that their efforts matter, simply by thanking them and showing them the full gratitude for all theyve done. When it comes to interpersonal relationships, theres a lot of hurt and misunderstanding that can be waived away with a simple Im thankful for you and all that you do. Thank You Thursday was established to remind us that theres always an opportunity to thank someone, and that gratitude can happen on any day, for any reason. This ones for those who need the excuse and a reminder.

Originally inspired by the inspirational work of Jon Gordon, Thank You Thursday was established both to embrace the power of positivity, and to show the boost you can give to another life and how such a simple act can even improve the life of the one showing gratitude Jon Gordon is a motivational speaker who has published multiple books on how to improve attitudes, morale, and the end result of doing so. Fortune 500 companies like Campbell Soup and Wells Fargo and sports teams alike have benefitted from his lessons.

How To Celebrate Thank You Thursday
Quite simple really, celebrating Thank You Thursday requires little more than recognizing the amazing people in your life. Grab donuts to thank you team, or pass out cards for a personalized touch, or even just give a word of praise for those who make your life or business run smoothly and bring a smile to your face. It doesnt take long, and Thank You Thursday will show you the results if you just take this one opportunity to voice the gratitude you feel. So get out there and be thankful, and maybe youll even find out whos thankful for you.

Today is Worker's Memorial Day. As we go through our day taking in the wonders around us with a disinterested eye, we often forget to take the time to remember that there were amazing people and lives that went into building the structure of the society we live in. It wasnt that long ago that everything from the clothes we wear to the buildings we inhabit were built in highly dangerous conditions lacking the rules and regulations that serve to keep workers safe in modern industry. Workers Memorial Day commemorates the lives that have been given in the pursuit of modern comfort and convenience, and stands for the worldwide efforts to create safety in the workplace.

History of Workers Memorial Day
During the 1950s an organization was established that stood to unite the Labor Unions in a single unified goal. The American Federation of Labor and Congress of Industrial Organizations (AFL-CIO) was established in 1955, comprised of union organizations from many different nations. There were two organizations, the AFL and the CIO that came together to create this organization with the purpose of representing workers all over the world in creating a safe workplace.
In April of 1970 Workers Memorial Day was established to bring awareness to the hundreds of thousands of people all over the world who had died just trying to get through another workday. This holiday was established in the same year that the Occupational Safety and Health Act (OSHA) came into effect in the United States, an event that helped to both standardize safety protocols and create an organization that would visit sites to enforce them. It didnt take long before this same practice was picked up and implemented in multiple industrialized countries all over the world.

How to Celebrate Workers Memorial Day
Celebrating Workers Memorial Day can be an important part of promoting safety and honoring those who have given their lives to the job. Whether you work in a simple manufacturing facility or in the far more dangerous fields that require you to put your life on the line in a daily basis, you can spread awareness of the OSHA requirements that govern your industry. If youve had workers die on the job, spend some time to remember them and share their stories (and what mistakes may have cost them their lives) as a cautionary tale to your co-workers, but also as a way to motivate people to report unsafe conditions and get management involved in resolving them. Everyone deserves to come home at the end of the work day, Workers Memorial Day reminds us of those who didnt, and encourages us to take steps to make sure theres less of them in the future.

What was the first patent issued in the United States?

Distilling process
Making potash
Automated flour mill
Electrographic vote-recorder

The sum of all the numbers on a roulette wheel is 666.

April 28
1981 - Jessica Alba
1974 - Penelope Cruz
1950 - Jay Leno

April 28, 1945
Italian dictator Benito Mussolini and his mistress, Clara Petacci, were executed.

Answer: The first patent in the United States was issued to Samuel Hopkins on July 31, 1790 for a process used to make potash, an ingredient used in fertilizer. Hopkins had petitioned for a patent on an improvement "in the making of Pot ash and Pearl ash by a new Apparatus and Process." The patent was signed by President George Washington, Attorney General Edmund Randolph, and Secretary of State Thomas Jefferson. The first patent, as well as the more than 6 million patents issued since then, can be seen on the Department of Commerce's United States Patent and Trademark Office website at www.uspto.gov.

See If You Can be the Greatest on These Muhammad Ali Trivia Questions April 28, 2016

On April 28, 1967, Muhammad Ali refused to be inducted into the army. It's not the most exciting anniversary, but we'll take any excuse we can to celebrate Ali. So here it is, a few trivia questions about the greatest boxer that ever was.

How Did a Bicycle Trigger Muhammad Ali's Boxing Career?

We assume this is why most boxers train with a stationary bike. When, at the age of twelve, somebody stole Muhammad Ali's (then Cassius Clay) bicycle, he headed straight for the police. He stormed into the station, insisting he was going to beat up whoever did this. The police officer that day was a man named Joe Martin, and he was a boxing trainer who saw something. He took Ali under his wing and encouraged him to take up fighting. Of course, Martin's advice worked out. Clay was in the ring for his first fight six weeks later. And, well, you know the rest.

Who Played the Title Character in Buck White in 1969?

His nickname was actually The Greatest. How cool is that? Ali's refusal to be inducted into the military in the midst of the Vietnam War earned him a suspension from boxing and a sudden increase in free time. So Ali tried his hand at acting, starring in the musical Buck White. One New York Times review wrote that Ali "sings with a pleasant slightly impersonal voice, acts without embarrassment, and moves with innate dignity." Which we think was a compliment, though we're not totally positive. The show closed after four nights.

What Was the Major Problem With Ali's Decision to Marry Veronica Porche in Zaire?

While getting ready for his famous matchup against George Foreman in Zaire, Ali married Veronica Porche, one of the "poster girls" working to promote what was being dubbed "The Rumble in the Jungle." There was only one problem with this decision: Ali was already married to someone else. According to his then-wife Khaliliah Camacho-Ali, Muhammad Ali told her that he had an affair with Porche, he just left out the part where he married her. Which is kind of a big detail to leave out. Ali and Camacho-Ali eventually divorced and Ali legally married Porche. Unfortunately, the two split up nine years later. Porche said the major reason for their divorce was that Ali cheated on her. We're shocked.

What Movie Did Ali Inspire When he Beat Chuck Wepner?

Chuck Wepner was a nobody. Muhammad Ali had just won the aforementioned "Rumble in the Jungle" and was the champion of the world. So it was no surprise that Wepner was a 40:1 underdog and everyone was picking Ali to crush his opponent. Then the match started. After putting up a heck of a fight through eight rounds, Wepner became the third man ever to knock Ali down, putting him on the ground with a right.

Ultimately though, the favorite did win. Ali got back up, he pummeled Wepner, and the ref waved off the match with 19 seconds left in the 15th round. Wepner lost, but it was still one heck of an achievement, nearly going the distance against the champ when everyone thought he'd get annihilated. That fight caught the eye of some guy named Sylvester Stallone who suddenly had an idea for a movie. And so it was that Rocky was born. That's Ali for you. Even when he has a disappointing fight, something great seems to come out of it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great pictures Fan. Had no idea of what Aukland looked like.


Thank you Gwen, I. Was told by some American friends who sailed here on a yacht, it is very similar to Vancouver Harbour in Canada. There are lots of small islands in the harbour, some inhabited some not. The big volcano in background Rangitoto, is extinct and you can climb up to the top of it. No one lives on it. Auckland city is much like any other modern one in the world, with lots of diversity throughout. Julie and I live on the southern side of our city.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i will join in on the chorus - happy birthday to you purl2diva. hope it is a special say for you. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday *Purl2diva*
> 
> Hoping it is a wonderful one!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma you look lovely, and enjoying yourself in Scotland.
I would love to travel there and see where my family came from one day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what did you have to eat? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> here is my photo. Kate will have one similar. I think she may be getting home about now and fixing dinner. Just told DH all about my day and he was thrilled for me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy for all three of you - glad you had a good day. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Absolutely fantastic visit with Kate and Anne. Couldn't believe how fast the time went. Had a lovely lunch not far away and then went to a fantastic tea room (for coffee) LOL. A great day for sure. For me the highlight of my trip is meeting Kate and her friend, Anne. Kate is so beautiful and such a wonderful person. After the initial meeting it was like we'd been friends all our lives. A day I will treasure forever. I might not be able to post my photo as I got a notice that I had used too many megabytes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good news all around. has youngest son declared a major yet? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Ive had a lovely day with my oldest son just the two of us
> Also got good news from youngest son he got top marks in his latest unniversity exam so that's all of them so far . A few more to go in May and that's his first year done


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

A few shots round the city of Auckland.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you very much for the birthday wishes. It is delightful to hear from all over the world!

It is a gray and cold day here. My mom told me many times that the lilacs were blooming the year I was born. We are a long way from that, I think.

I got a new haircut yesterday and for dinner we are having Chicago hot dogs -a favorite I only allow myself once in awhile. We missed our ballpark hot dogs by not getting to Spring Training this year so I am a bit ahead of the game. I also bought two slices of decadent chocolate cake. Looking forward to both.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Sphenopalatine ganglioneuralgia is the scientific name for what condition?

Tennis elbow
Sunburn
Brain freeze
Sleepwalking

sam says 'oh my goodness - i guessed right. --- sam


Answer: A brain freeze, also known as ice-cream headache or its given scientific name sphenopalatine ganglioneuralgia (meaning "nerve pain of the sphenopalatine ganglion"), is a form of brief pain or headache commonly associated with the quick consumption of cold beverages or foods such as ice cream and ice pops. It is caused by having something cold touch the roof of the mouth and is believed to result from a nerve response causing rapid constriction and swelling of blood vessels or a "referring" of pain from the roof of the mouth to the head. The rate of intake for cold foods has been studied as a contributing factor.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful picture. So glad you had fun.


Cashmeregma said:


> here is my photo. Kate will have one similar. I think she may be getting home about now and fixing dinner. Just told DH all about my day and he was thrilled for me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh what fun!


It will be if the weather cooperates. Starts today but no one we way to see. Well 2 groups but not worth the price of the extra tickets and we have had rain and thunder off and on since yesterday afternoon. Should clear for the rest of the weekend.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> what did you have to eat? --- sam


I had hot & sour soup and Ginger Chicken. It was lovely. DH just came home from dinner after band rehearsal and he was saying he had the best meal he has ever had at an Indian restaurant here in Glasgow. Just amazing. The owner knows the leader of the band and had some things cooked up that weren't even on the menu and some that were.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> A few shots round the city of Auckland.


Lovely shots Fan. You have a really lovely home. Is Denise your daughter?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Cashmeregma you look lovely, and enjoying yourself in Scotland.
> I would love to travel there and see where my family came from one day.


That would be fantastic. Of course meeting Kate would be the best part. :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorry, that didn't work. Cartoon of woman with skein of yarn each foot saying she had finally learned how to make socks.


I've seen it several times. Makes me smile!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> hope you girls have the greatest time ever. watch you don't get snowed in. --- sam


On the news it said they had so much snow in the Highlands and warned hikers and bicyclists about the danger of avalanches.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations to younger son. How wonderful to hae had such a successful year. DD has exams next week. Oh, she heard from Oxford and they offered her a position in the fall. She declined. I hoped she would take it but she said it was just too expensive and she will have just returned from Spain. It is her decision so I'll not fuss. She has a good head on her shoulders and since paying for school pretty much herself with student loans I'll support her decision. It is/was an honor just to be accepted.



Swedenme said:


> Thank you youngest son is quite pleased with himself , just sat and heard all about it . Spent the afternoon hugging a couch at my sons while he hugged the other one and just talked and laughed was a good day


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> named after your merle no doubt. --- sam


No but spelled the same. Google Merle and Doc Watson. Bluegrass music. You can also go to Merlefest.org, I think for the story behind the festival. Long story short as I am using data is that Doc Watson son was killed in a tractor rollover on the farm. Festival was begun to raise money for the community and was named after Merle.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I just saw on facebook that it is Tami's birthday.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TAMI!!!!!


Thank you! And also to anyone else as I haven't caught up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking my spot; got to go check on dinner in th oven. TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday, Tami and have fun at Merlefest! Is this the first RV trip of the season?


Yes first Trip thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy birthday, Tami. Hope you are having a blast.
> 
> Someone mentioned working on a dinosaur computer...and here I am as well...my laptop died suddenly when I was in the middle of something.  Work should be fun for a while now.
> 
> ...


Sorry the laptop died glad you backed it up Monday


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Rain, Rain, go away!!!! I've been religious about taking the FeverFew and still feeling a bit icky. I just know that I'd be in full-blown migraine for days without the FeverFew.
> 
> Will be turning over another big project tomorrow with three more to go -- on the downward swing now. I did receive a call from my friend who I took over for at this place and she wants me to head over by her next --- I think I'll take the entire months of June and July off before I start back again.
> 
> ...


Feel better soon. Don't forget to take August also! Glad you got the machines.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday *Purl2diva*
> 
> Hoping it is a wonderful one!


And from me!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Lovely shots Fan. You have a really lovely home. Is Denise your daughter?


Denise is my best friend, she used to live in same street as Julie.
Denise and I worked together in Chief Post Office downtown Auckland.'
See photo. The building is now the rail station.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sonja, I'm glad you had a good day with both of your sons.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Congratulations to younger son. How wonderful to hae had such a successful year. DD has exams next week. Oh, she heard from Oxford and they offered her a position in the fall. She declined. I hoped she would take it but she said it was just too expensive and she will have just returned from Spain. It is her decision so I'll not fuss. She has a good head on her shoulders and since paying for school pretty much herself with student loans I'll support her decision. It is/was an honor just to be accepted.


Congratulations to your DD. What an honour to be offered a place at Oxford. I'm sorry she's not coming here but fully understand her reasons for declining. If she would like a quick tour of Oxford as a tourist while she's in Europe, let me know.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you had a nice day & congrats to your youngest son on the great marks. How many more years does he have?


3 or 4 depending if he takes a year out to work . The unniversity is connected to major engineering companies who will employ the students for a year and if all goes well they will then pay there fees for there last year at university and offer them a job . Son is still debating which route to take


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> good news all around. has youngest son declared a major yet? --- sam


He is doing a masters degree in engineering Sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Congratulations to younger son. How wonderful to hae had such a successful year. DD has exams next week. Oh, she heard from Oxford and they offered her a position in the fall. She declined. I hoped she would take it but she said it was just too expensive and she will have just returned from Spain. It is her decision so I'll not fuss. She has a good head on her shoulders and since paying for school pretty much herself with student loans I'll support her decision. It is/was an honor just to be accepted.


You have a good daughter there Gwen and you have to let them make there own choices as long as she is happy that's the important part . I hope she has a fantastic summer in Spain


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you re our house. It was meant to be, us buying it. It was literally the house of my dreams. As a child I used to have a recurring dream of a two story brick house with green fences all round it, and a man in a hat would be looking over the fence and laughing. Another man would be standing on a ladder cleaning the gutters.
Well it came to be, Greg is our neighbour in the hat, he's intellectually impaired and always laughing and looking over the fence to see what we are doing. and the guy on the ladder is My hubby Stu. 
You may call it coincidence but I think it's a bit more than that.
As soon as I saw the house I knew it was the one in my dreams.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I had hot & sour soup and Ginger Chicken. It was lovely. DH just came home from dinner after band rehearsal and he was saying he had the best meal he has ever had at an Indian restaurant here in Glasgow. Just amazing. The owner knows the leader of the band and had some things cooked up that weren't even on the menu and some that were.


I had crispy seaweed then chicken & peppers in black bean sauce with fried rice....delicious! Anne had spring rolls then seuchan (sp?) beef with fried rice.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That would be fantastic. Of course meeting Kate would be the best part. :thumbup:


Aw shucks!  :lol:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes first Trip thank you


I hope you are enjoying the journey and celebrating your birthday doing what you enjoy doing.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> He is doing a masters degree in engineering Sam


That is a challenging program but so rewarding. I enjoy working with our engineers on a regular basis. They help to make a huge difference in our world as well as many other professionals.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> and i will join in on the chorus - happy birthday to you purl2diva. hope it is a special say for you. --- sam


I will join you in that birthday wish for Purl2diva. I wish you a wonderful birthday filled with many blessings.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> A few shots round the city of Auckland.


Love the photos of your community and your home. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you youngest son is quite pleased with himself , just sat and heard all about it . Spent the afternoon hugging a couch at my sons while he hugged the other one and just talked and laughed was a good day


So glad you are getting quality time with your sons.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Pacer, we do live in a lovely city and country.
Yesterday I was given a bag of feijoas, a local fruit with a taste all their own, tangy and different. I will make jam with them and give some to our neighbours, brothers Greg and Scott. I will be busy cutting and scooping out the flesh beforehand.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Angela that is so kind of you! I have no idea what she intends to do while in Spain (Madrid) except school. I will certainly tell her of your offer. I was hoping she would accept the opening but it is her decision.


angelam said:


> Congratulations to your DD. What an honour to be offered a place at Oxford. I'm sorry she's not coming here but fully understand her reasons for declining. If she would like a quick tour of Oxford as a tourist while she's in Europe, let me know.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> here is my photo. Kate will have one similar. I think she may be getting home about now and fixing dinner. Just told DH all about my day and he was thrilled for me.


What a beautiful picture of all three of you. Daralene, you look stunning with all that weight loss and those wonderful new clothes to show how beautiful you really are. I am so glad that Bill is so supportive of you having a great time with friends while he is at work. He realizes how special the KTP group is and has met quite a few of us as well. I hope you will continue to enjoy this trip for the rest of your time there.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a wonderful program the university and connected companies have created. I would imagine it also gives them (the students) that "foot in the door" experience that schooling alone can not provide. Wishing him tons of luck as he plots out his future.



Swedenme said:


> 3 or 4 depending if he takes a year out to work . The unniversity is connected to major engineering companies who will employ the students for a year and if all goes well they will then pay there fees for there last year at university and offer them a job . Son is still debating which route to take


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thnk you Sonja. I'm both excited for her and a little anxious but she will do fine. Just keeping her in prayer. I will certainly miss the dickens out of her.



Swedenme said:


> You have a good daughter there Gwen and you have to let them make there own choices as long as she is happy that's the important part . I hope she has a fantastic summer in Spain


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> here is my photo. Kate will have one similar. I think she may be getting home about now and fixing dinner. Just told DH all about my day and he was thrilled for me.


Glad you had a great day- not that I expected anything different! Lovely photo- good you remembered to take one!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here I am yesterday. My first day exploring.


You make me laugh thinking of you with longer arms. You are lovely just as you are. Beautiful picture of you and the street behind. I am enjoying your journey through the pictures just like June use to enjoy doing.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Hope you are feeling better now Mary.


I am feeling so much better today. My energy level is returning although I am still sore in the back muscles. It is getting better as I only used Ibuprofen once today for the inflammation. Yesterday I could barely make it through the work day. When I got home I asked Matthew to do a few chores and told him I was going to rest for a bit. I set my alarm in case I fell asleep for the night, but I woke up a few hours later and put tie strings on some baby sweaters for charity knits. I will try to post of few of them that I made. One of the sweaters I took a design from my Alice Starmore book and knitted it onto the sweater as I knew I was going to run out of the fleck yarn and needed a transition.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Wonderful knitting, Pacer, and glad to hear you're feeling better!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Super work well done, glad you are feeling better too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Supper's in the oven (enchiladas & refried beans). I've got a neck ache from looking at this different screen (Computersaurus Rex, the old desktop, ha ha), but I got through the tech issues I had with it for today. I've done some research on new laptops, and I'll have to pull the money from my dentist funds (oops, no pun intended there...), but at least I have it; I hate to think of having to try to work more than a day or two on this old thing--the keyboard is clacky and is driving me bonkers. :shock:

Anyway, I wanted to check in, but now I'm going to go work on my hat; one round needs tinking as I caught myself last night working the wrong one! The pattern for the kerchief/cowl was nearly ready for release, but I still need to proofread one more time and I'm just not up to it right now.  Soon, though, I promise myself.

Hugs, blessings, & healing thoughts!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, glad you are feeling better. Lovely sweaters.

Sorleena, hope you get the new compuer soon, not fun to use a dinosaur when you have to depend on it for work.

Sam, had I known it was blueberry pie day, I would have taken one out of the freezer & cooked it

I spent the afternoon transplanting, I have most dne that I need to do but there are still tons of petunias so I ay transplant more of them but DH get a little grumpy when they start spreading from the bedrooms to the living room too, he just thinks I don't need so many :roll: I have 10 flats of 6 dozen- various knds of cabbages, brocolli, tomatoes, petunias & other flowers- each plus 9 pots of dahlias & 3 dozen gladiolas.
I just wish our season was a little longer so I could enjoy them more.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive had a lovely day with my oldest son just the two of us
> Also got good news from youngest son he got top marks in his latest unniversity exam so that's all of them so far . A few more to go in May and that's his first year done


Congrats to your youngest on his fantastic results. And what a great chance to have a day with your oldest son- how is feeling currently?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I did get some reading of the KTP done this evening, but I am getting tired so I will call it a night. DH had to call in for jury duty today and they said he needed to report. He drove to the court house only to find out at check in that they dismissed his group 10 minutes after they reported to show up. At least they are paying him for coming in. This evening he convinced the boys to go for a walk with him. They called from the ice cream shop to see if I wanted anything. I declined the offer which is good since they are not home yet. They have been walking since a few days after my DH's surgery which is good for all of them. Some father-son bonding time. It is only 49*F out right now and Matthew went in shorts and a t-shirt. He is wearing socks along with his shoes. The other two wore coats and long pants. Matthew says there is no snow so it is shorts weather.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> I am feeling so much better today. My energy level is returning although I am still sore in the back muscles. It is getting better as I only used Ibuprofen once today for the inflammation. Yesterday I could barely make it through the work day. When I got home I asked Matthew to do a few chores and told him I was going to rest for a bit. I set my alarm in case I fell asleep for the night, but I woke up a few hours later and put tie strings on some baby sweaters for charity knits. I will try to post of few of them that I made. One of the sweaters I took a design from my Alice Starmore book and knitted it onto the sweater as I knew I was going to run out of the fleck yarn and needed a transition.


What beautiful sweaters. The transition Starmore pattern is a fantastic adaptation. Hope that back is feeling better soon. Glad it is improving.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, glad you are feeling better. Lovely sweaters.
> 
> Sorleena, hope you get the new compuer soon, not fun to use a dinosaur when you have to depend on it for work.
> 
> ...


What an amazing garden you will have. Just wonderful!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> What beautiful sweaters. The transition Starmore pattern is a fantastic adaptation. Hope that back is feeling better soon. Glad it is improving.


Thanks! Have a great time on your trip. I know that Bill is happy to have you with him. Will you be attending any concerts while you are there?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> What a beautiful picture of all three of you. Daralene, you look stunning with all that weight loss and those wonderful new clothes to show how beautiful you really are. I am so glad that Bill is so supportive of you having a great time with friends while he is at work. He realizes how special the KTP group is and has met quite a few of us as well. I hope you will continue to enjoy this trip for the rest of your time there.


Well I may have to buy larger clothes to get home. LOL. I will attend the concert here in Glasgow but am not going to the other cities as I will see Edinburgh on our tour and this way I can rest up for the tour. I am doing pretty well with jet lag though. Normally takes me 2 weeks to have enough energy to get out of bed and I am already doing great, showing that my health has really improved this year.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So many ways to interpret when they don't specify. Some pattern writers do a good job making things clearer. I'm not saying I could write any better, just that some can see where we will misinterpret and clarify it.


The problem you and Gwen both have is you over think your patterns. When it says rows or rounds that is exactly what it means. A little hard to clarify it further really I would think-and attempts to do so would frustrate me. 
A pattern that you would love I would hate. Those that spell everything out annoy me. I just want to be able to look at it and see what to do, not fight my way through all the verbiage there. I have paid for the FLK heel- but never done it because there is so much extra in the pattern for the little bit I want that I put it aside each time I start to look at it.
So I think we just have to accept that we won't be able to do everything we like- and this is not an issue with free patterns as we can look at them before downloading. However if you have paid for a pattern and then discover that you can't work it out that is more frustrating.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> here is my photo. Kate will have one similar. I think she may be getting home about now and fixing dinner. Just told DH all about my day and he was thrilled for me.


Lovely photo of lovely ladies.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was thinking of gwen and (the name just zipped out of my mind) - except these puppies didn't cause any damage. --- sam

http://www.getitfree.us/blog/article/Videos-little-dogs-vs-big-couches-who-will-win?utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter-emu&utm_campaign=1765&utm_content=8Fluid-emu&utm_term=featured&zid=5543f3bdc28782641101e6c5


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> The problem you and Gwen both have is you over think your patterns. When it says rows or rounds that is exactly what it means. A little hard to clarify it further really I would think-and attempts to do so would frustrate me.
> A pattern that you would love I would hate. Those that spell everything out annoy me. I just want to be able to look at it and see what to do, not fight my way through all the verbiage there. I have paid for the FLK heel- but never done it because there is so much extra in the pattern for the little bit I want that I put it aside each time I start to look at it.
> So I think we just have to accept that we won't be able to do everything we like- and this is not an issue with free patterns as we can look at them before downloading. However if you have paid for a pattern and then discover that you can't work it out that is more frustrating.


Hoping that if I keep at things I will eventually understand more too. Being on here I now know which way to start again if I stop knitting and start up. Used to start going the wrong way till you ladies helped me. I can also do magic loop without having to review it every few minutes. I imagine the pattern reading skill gets easier as you understand more and more what you are doing. That is so interesting to know how a pattern I want would be irritating and I can understand. I hope someday I am.like you with not over reading.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have paid for the FLK heel- but never done it because there is so much extra in the pattern for the little bit I want that I put it aside each time I start to look at it.


I have that one as well; I did read it through when I first got it, but now I just go to that one page where the basic instructions are and use that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> I had crispy seaweed then chicken & peppers in black bean sauce with fried rice....delicious! Anne had spring rolls then seuchan (sp?) beef with fried rice.


Kate let us try her crispy seaweed and it was very good. I've had fresh seaweed that was marinated in a salad but the crispy is such a treat.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> does that mean you will go back to work in august? --- sam


This one friend is trying to get me to commit to something for about August --- I'm still thinking it over. Need to get this assignment done first. I know for sure that if I take on another contract assignment, I'm going to spell out the "end date" right in the beginning of the assignment.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought so! Knowing you had also seen Heather. I am possibly behind the camera?


I assume so- but none of the photos from that weekend seemed to have you in them- the only ones I have are a couple in Auckland.
I did well that year (2014). Denise in January, Heather in March, Cathy and then you and Denise in October and then you in November.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Thank you very much for the birthday wishes. It is delightful to hear from all over the world!
> 
> It is a gray and cold day here. My mom told me many times that the lilacs were blooming the year I was born. We are a long way from that, I think.
> 
> I got a new haircut yesterday and for dinner we are having Chicago hot dogs -a favorite I only allow myself once in awhile. We missed our ballpark hot dogs by not getting to Spring Training this year so I am a bit ahead of the game. I also bought two slices of decadent chocolate cake. Looking forward to both.


Portillo's I hope!!!! I'm now hungry the Chicago style hot dog and chocolate cake from there.

Glad you had a fantastic birthday - so sorry I'm late in sending my best wishes!! Happy Birthday.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, love the pics. You look so pretty and happy. As do Kate and her friend, Anne. How fun to have friends around the world with KTP.
Hosted knitting. Rather wiped out with windy weather and cleaning.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Congratulations to younger son. How wonderful to hae had such a successful year. DD has exams next week. Oh, she heard from Oxford and they offered her a position in the fall. She declined. I hoped she would take it but she said it was just too expensive and she will have just returned from Spain. It is her decision so I'll not fuss. She has a good head on her shoulders and since paying for school pretty much herself with student loans I'll support her decision. It is/was an honor just to be accepted.


Quite an honor just to be offered a position. I see Angelam offered her a chance to tour Oxford and that would be fun. A very special place indeed. You can certainly burst a few buttons. Is this the daughter that sings also?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you all for the lovely comments on my weight loss. I will get back on my diet when I get home but for now I am blowing up like a balloon. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My not so good photo of Darowil and Denise from our Goulburn visit, with my friend Elaine in the middle- forgot to hit 'quote reply' - in response to Margaret saying she had no photos from their first meeting.


Julie and Darowil, nice to see those photos of you again. Did Busyworkerbee get to come to one of the Downunder KAP's?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, love the pics. You look so pretty and happy. As do Kate and her friend, Anne. How fun to have friends around the world with KTP.
> Hosted knitting. Rather wiped out with windy weather and cleaning.


Yes, I do hope to get to see you sometime. You never know. I think Bill is planning a trip out to LA for a fellow musician's 90th birthday, so we will see what happens.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Congratulations to younger son. How wonderful to hae had such a successful year. DD has exams next week. Oh, she heard from Oxford and they offered her a position in the fall. She declined. I hoped she would take it but she said it was just too expensive and she will have just returned from Spain. It is her decision so I'll not fuss. She has a good head on her shoulders and since paying for school pretty much herself with student loans I'll support her decision. It is/was an honor just to be accepted.


As you say it is her decision- you can't make them for her now but it seems a shame to skip such an opportunity. But finances do need to be considered unfortunately.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme - so glad to hear of your time spent with your son and your younger son's wonderful grades --- Kudos to his hard work.

Gwen - what an honor for Hannah and I know she'll make the most of her trip to Spain.

I'm very tired tonight probably still affects of this lousy weather - if I'm to believe the weather forecasters, we have three more days of drizzle and rain....boo hoo.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, glad you and oldest son had fun day together. Congratulations to youngest son on grades
,


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hoping that if I keep at things I will eventually understand more too. Being on here I now know which way to start again if I stop knitting and start up. Used to start going the wrong way till you ladies helped me. I can also do magic loop without having to review it every few minutes. I imagine the pattern reading skill gets easier as you understand more and more what you are doing. That is so interesting to know how a pattern I want would be irritating and I can understand. I hope someday I am.like you with not over reading.


I wonder if it is harder to learn to read patterns now? Once they all followed the same principles so you simply learnt what everything meant and how it was written. But now for various reasons things are not clear cut (and one of them is the slightly different terms between UK and US terminology. We have always used UK here and the only non Australian patterns we got came from UK based countries so the differences didn't matter).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have that one as well; I did read it through when I first got it, but now I just go to that one page where the basic instructions are and use that.


And as I can do my short row heel without thinking I'm not inclined to try to learn a new one! And then I would do one sock and forget which one I did the FLK and my standard one on when I come back to it. This way I at least always know what heel I did- unless it is clear that it is different.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie and Darowil, nice to see those photos of you again. Did Busyworkerbee get to come to one of the Downunder KAP's?


No- but I had SILs 60th up her way in 2014 so I caught up with her when I was up for the birthday.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just finished bottling up the feijoa jam. I added a teaspoon of powdered ginger to it which gives it a good lift as well. Tastes good so far.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I assume so- but none of the photos from that weekend seemed to have you in them- the only ones I have are a couple in Auckland.
> I did well that year (2014). Denise in January, Heather in March, Cathy and then you and Denise in October and then you in November.


Wow, what a treat for all of you

I should be sleeping? :shock: :shock: uh oh. Wanted to do a tour tomorrow.

Fan,that looks lovely. Imagine it was a lot of work scooping out.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> No- but I had SILs 60th up her way in 2014 so I caught up with her when I was up for the birthday.


How wonderful. You have met a lot of KP and KTPers. It really is special to get a real hug, but also amazing how much friendship develops just online.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Imagine!


darowil said:


> You mean they aren't doing it as a community service? :-D :-D :-D


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely ladies! It is so fun to hear about your visit.


Cashmeregma said:


> here is my photo. Kate will have one similar. I think she may be getting home about now and fixing dinner. Just told DH all about my day and he was thrilled for me.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I am glad you had a nice day with your son. Congratulations to your younger son for his achievements (from a lot of hard work, I am sure)!


Swedenme said:


> Ive had a lovely day with my oldest son just the two of us
> Also got good news from youngest son he got top marks in his latest unniversity exam so that's all of them so far . A few more to go in May and that's his first year done


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> So glad you have a firm friend now, and that you all enjoyed yourselves!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

The sweater is a beautiful color and looks great on you.


Fan said:


> Yes that's us, and it's a mohair sweater I knitted in variegated colours. The photo was taken in June 2014 when we had a friend staying with us from Aussie. She is a Kiwi, and hadn't been home for 30 years so had lots of changes to see.We took her up the sky tower and she loved it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

oneapril said:


> The sweater is a beautiful color and looks great on you.


Thank you April, I love the colours of the seas, blues greens purple and this has them all. I couldn't find any suitable buttons so ended up crocheting little balls and stuffing them with leftover yarn, worked perfectly.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> Wonderful knitting, Pacer, and glad to hear you're feeling better!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I wish Hannah well on her exams. Her momma raised a smart daughter!


Gweniepooh said:


> Congratulations to younger son. How wonderful to hae had such a successful year. DD has exams next week. Oh, she heard from Oxford and they offered her a position in the fall. She declined. I hoped she would take it but she said it was just too expensive and she will have just returned from Spain. It is her decision so I'll not fuss. She has a good head on her shoulders and since paying for school pretty much herself with student loans I'll support her decision. It is/was an honor just to be accepted.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was thinking of gwen and (the name just zipped out of my mind) - except these puppies didn't cause any damage. --- sam
> 
> http://www.getitfree.us/blog/article/Videos-little-dogs-vs-big-couches-who-will-win?utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter-emu&utm_campaign=1765&utm_content=8Fluid-emu&utm_term=featured&zid=5543f3bdc28782641101e6c5


Probably me  , my yard Looks like it should be on the Reserve! The puppy is trying to drag the entire bush on my lawn, tree branches, firewood, an elk head.....& then she has to chew them to bits. What a mess. I told DS he would have to spend his whole week off cleaning it up :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Portillo's I hope!!!! I'm now hungry the Chicago style hot dog and chocolate cake from there.
> 
> Glad you had a fantastic birthday - so sorry I'm late in sending my best wishes!! Happy Birthday.


What's different about a Chicago hot dog?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> And as I can do my short row heel without thinking I'm not inclined to try to learn a new one! And then I would do one sock and forget which one I did the FLK and my standard one on when I come back to it. This way I at least always know what heel I did- unless it is clear that it is different.


I like the heel in your toe up workshop, it cones out so nice, I don't think I will use anything else from now on. I also bought the FLK pattern but prefer yours.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just finished bottling up the feijoa jam. I added a teaspoon of powdered ginger to it which gives it a good lift as well. Tastes good so far.


That's one fruit I've never even heard of before. Enjoy your jam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How wonderful. You have met a lot of KP and KTPers. It really is special to get a real hug, but also amazing how much friendship develops just online.


I told my son I met Jackie while in Ontario, he looked at me like I'd lost my mind :roll: they just don't "get it". I guess.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, Good luck to Hannah on her exams & her studies in Spain.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's one fruit I've never even heard of before. Enjoy your jam


Just googled it and discovered it's a native of South America, you learn something new everyday. The trees are very plentiful around here this time of year.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Wonderful knitting, Pacer, and glad to hear you're feeling better!


They are lovely Mary and I glad you are feeling a lot better too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, glad you are feeling better. Lovely sweaters.
> 
> Sorleena, hope you get the new compuer soon, not fun to use a dinosaur when you have to depend on it for work.
> 
> ...


It doesn't seem fair that after all the hard work you put into growing your plants and vegtables that you can only enjoy them for a short while 
I'm quite jealous of all the wonderful flowers you will have in your garden apart from your gladioli I'm not a fan of them been trying to get rid of them from my front garden for a few year now but for some reason I still keep getting some . I think the reason I don't like them is because they were planted in the wrong place and to tall and not the right colour or maybe I just don't like them :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Congrats to your youngest on his fantastic results. And what a great chance to have a day with your oldest son- how is feeling currently?


Yesterday was a good day we were able to go to a couple of shops as he wanted a couple of items for his wife as its her birthday this weekend . He did have to wait in the car for a while as he had a bad bout of coughing blood but it eased enough for him to chose what he wanted and I waited in the queue to pay while he went back to the car then we had a very lazy afternoon


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene & Kate lovely photos, I'm glad you had a great time.
> 
> Julie, great pictures from your time with Margaret & Denise.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I assume so- but none of the photos from that weekend seemed to have you in them- the only ones I have are a couple in Auckland.
> I did well that year (2014). Denise in January, Heather in March, Cathy and then you and Denise in October and then you in November.


I remember taking quite a lot of photos, but I am adept at avoiding being a subject.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie and Darowil, nice to see those photos of you again. Did Busyworkerbee get to come to one of the Downunder KAP's?


There's only been the one, and no it was too far for Heather- Queensland is a looooong way from Goulburn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's one fruit I've never even heard of before. Enjoy your jam


It is actually from South America. Not native to NZ.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I remember taking quite a lot of photos, but I am adept at avoiding being a subject.


I do the same . I hate getting my picture took but I like taking pictures


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's one fruit I've never even heard of before. Enjoy your jam


Ive never heard of that fruit either but it's fun to learn about new things and Fans jam looks lovely


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> I am feeling so much better today. My energy level is returning although I am still sore in the back muscles. It is getting better as I only used Ibuprofen once today for the inflammation. Yesterday I could barely make it through the work day. When I got home I asked Matthew to do a few chores and told him I was going to rest for a bit. I set my alarm in case I fell asleep for the night, but I woke up a few hours later and put tie strings on some baby sweaters for charity knits. I will try to post of few of them that I made. One of the sweaters I took a design from my Alice Starmore book and knitted it onto the sweater as I knew I was going to run out of the fleck yarn and needed a transition.


Lovely sweaters Mary, some little baby will look cute in either one. I'm currently knitting a sweater in a similar fleck yarn and am beginning to wonder if I will run out before the end. I may steal your idea and put a contrast border - thanks for the idea! Glad to hear you're feeling better.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

This weather is not funny any more . It's very chilly here and snowing , not as much as Tuesday but it's trying and the skies getting darker good thing I've been out with dog and have no intentions of going out again today


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> The problem you and Gwen both have is you over think your patterns. When it says rows or rounds that is exactly what it means. A little hard to clarify it further really I would think-and attempts to do so would frustrate me.
> A pattern that you would love I would hate. Those that spell everything out annoy me. I just want to be able to look at it and see what to do, not fight my way through all the verbiage there. I have paid for the FLK heel- but never done it because there is so much extra in the pattern for the little bit I want that I put it aside each time I start to look at it.
> So I think we just have to accept that we won't be able to do everything we like- and this is not an issue with free patterns as we can look at them before downloading. However if you have paid for a pattern and then discover that you can't work it out that is more frustrating.


I know what you mean Margaret about "overly wordy" instructions. I am currently knitting a top down sweater for myself, using a pattern I bought on the internet. Never knitted anything top down before so that was a bit of a challenge in itself. I almost gave up before I started having read through the pattern. However I decided to take it one step at a time and it's working out OK in spite of having to lose a stitch or make a stitch here and there when the counting goes awry!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you all for the lovely comments on my weight loss. I will get back on my diet when I get home but for now I am blowing up like a balloon. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Diets are not for holidays! Enjoy all that Scotland has to offer, try haggis!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Just finished bottling up the feijoa jam. I added a teaspoon of powdered ginger to it which gives it a good lift as well. Tastes good so far.


Jam is looking good. I've never seen or heard of Feijoa before. Is it a fruit only grown in NZ?

Edit: See someone's answered that!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Absolutely fantastic visit with Kate and Anne. Couldn't believe how fast the time went. Had a lovely lunch not far away and then went to a fantastic tea room (for coffee) LOL. A great day for sure. For me the highlight of my trip is meeting Kate and her friend, Anne. Kate is so beautiful and such a wonderful person. After the initial meeting it was like we'd been friends all our lives. A day I will treasure forever. I might not be able to post my photo as I got a notice that I had used too many megabytes.


Its a gorgeous photo and I am so glad you had such a lovely time together.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Ive had a lovely day with my oldest son just the two of us
> Also got good news from youngest son he got top marks in his latest unniversity exam so that's all of them so far . A few more to go in May and that's his first year done


Well done to him :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you youngest son is quite pleased with himself , just sat and heard all about it . Spent the afternoon hugging a couch at my sons while he hugged the other one and just talked and laughed was a good day


 :thumbup:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Looks lovely, Fan. Is it sweet or savory? I have not ever seen such a fruit.


Fan said:


> Just finished bottling up the feijoa jam. I added a teaspoon of powdered ginger to it which gives it a good lift as well. Tastes good so far.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

God bless him.


Swedenme said:


> Yesterday was a good day we were able to go to a couple of shops as he wanted a couple of items for his wife as its her birthday this weekend . He did have to wait in the car for a while as he had a bad bout of coughing blood but it eased enough for him to chose what he wanted and I waited in the queue to pay while he went back to the car then we had a very lazy afternoon


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

A wonderful story!


Fan said:


> Thank you re our house. It was meant to be, us buying it. It was literally the house of my dreams. As a child I used to have a recurring dream of a two story brick house with green fences all round it, and a man in a hat would be looking over the fence and laughing. Another man would be standing on a ladder cleaning the gutters.
> Well it came to be, Greg is our neighbour in the hat, he's intellectually impaired and always laughing and looking over the fence to see what we are doing. and the guy on the ladder is My hubby Stu.
> You may call it coincidence but I think it's a bit more than that.
> As soon as I saw the house I knew it was the one in my dreams.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I like the heel in your toe up workshop, it cones out so nice, I don't think I will use anything else from now on. I also bought the FLK pattern but prefer yours.


Thanks Bonnie- thats the one I was saying i do all the time. I am trying a Sweet Tomato Heel at the moment, but only have a Youtube no written instructions so can only do it when I am in front of the computer.
Maybe I should try it now- but very tired as my 3 hours sleep last night is catching up with me at 8pm. Have a few days with David away- but workers around for Monday and maybe some of tomorrow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I've just finished knitting a pinafore and bloomers set and I've been meaning to knit myself something for a while now , downloaded a few top patterns I like even got some lovely turquoise yarn that I took out to start a summer poncho have a lovely stitch that I'm going to use and make it myself needles all ready to start and what do I spot but a nice pair of Mary Jane shoes that I like and think I can add some lace to so that's what's on my needles


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Jam is looking good. I've never seen or heard of Feijoa before. Is it a fruit only grown in NZ?
> 
> Edit: See someone's answered that!


We do get them here- but not often. David idd grow one for a while but before it was really fruiting we left the place.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Looks lovely, Fan. Is it sweet or savory? I have not ever seen such a fruit.


I'm assuming it will be sweet


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yesterday was a good day we were able to go to a couple of shops as he wanted a couple of items for his wife as its her birthday this weekend . He did have to wait in the car for a while as he had a bad bout of coughing blood but it eased enough for him to chose what he wanted and I waited in the queue to pay while he went back to the car then we had a very lazy afternoon


How great that he could get something for her himself- even if he needed some help. I'm sure he appreciates being able to get out and about at times.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Wonderful knitting, Pacer, and glad to hear you're feeling better!


Ditto!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, thanks for the blueberry pie recipes. I'm going to make one this weekend.

Interesting trivia. Don't remember my biological clock ever kicking in or out :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just finished bottling up the feijoa jam. I added a teaspoon of powdered ginger to it which gives it a good lift as well. Tastes good so far.


Never heard of this fruit - love homemade jam. This looks almost like a marmalade - is the flavor of feijoa like anything I might recognize?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What's different about a Chicago hot dog?


http://www.portillos.com/normal/

It's a special Hot Dog recipe from Vienna Beef Co. and the casing has a "snap" to it --- plus the toppings are always the same - no ketchup allowed!! Sometimes the green relish is a neon green color!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> A few shots round the city of Auckland.


Beautiful scenery. Lovely photo of you and Denise. Had it been raining that day? The street looks wet. Your home looks so inviting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Never heard of this fruit - love homemade jam. This looks almost like a marmalade - is the flavor of feijoa like anything I might recognize?


Not that I can think off. I've not had it much so while I can almost taste it not able to explain it at all. However Fan might have more success as she clearly has a good source.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Thank you very much for the birthday wishes. It is delightful to hear from all over the world!
> 
> It is a gray and cold day here. My mom told me many times that the lilacs were blooming the year I was born. We are a long way from that, I think.
> 
> I got a new haircut yesterday and for dinner we are having Chicago hot dogs -a favorite I only allow myself once in awhile. We missed our ballpark hot dogs by not getting to Spring Training this year so I am a bit ahead of the game. I also bought two slices of decadent chocolate cake. Looking forward to both.


What's a Chicago hot dog? I haven't had a hot dog in ages. Must treat myself one of these days.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I might head to bed- I've kept going until 9pm.
Finished the first wedge of the Sweet Tomato Heel so continue with it tomorrow.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Sphenopalatine ganglioneuralgia is the scientific name for what condition?
> 
> Tennis elbow
> Sunburn
> ...


Interesting but I don't think I'll ever remember that name :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Denise is my best friend, she used to live in same street as Julie.
> Denise and I worked together in Chief Post Office downtown Auckland.'
> See photo. The building is now the rail station.


Beautiful building. So Denise and Julie must know each other?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> I had crispy seaweed then chicken & peppers in black bean sauce with fried rice....delicious! Anne had spring rolls then seuchan (sp?) beef with fried rice.


Sounds yummy. I love spring rolls. Have them every chance I get.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Pacer, we do live in a lovely city and country.
> Yesterday I was given a bag of feijoas, a local fruit with a taste all their own, tangy and different. I will make jam with them and give some to our neighbours, brothers Greg and Scott. I will be busy cutting and scooping out the flesh beforehand.


I've never heard of that fruit and it's not something I've seen in any of our stores. Our stores import all kinds of fruits and this is something different. Is it something you would eat like a Kiwi (the fruit that is....not the people :lol: )?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lovely sweaters, Pacer.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, glad you are feeling better. Lovely sweaters.
> 
> Sorleena, hope you get the new compuer soon, not fun to use a dinosaur when you have to depend on it for work.
> 
> ...


You'll have quite a time planting all those. You sound just like my mom was. She also had seedlings all over the place and eventually built a small shed to house them all. She used to have a very large garden, 3 acres, but when she moved to the city, it became very small and then she had to fight with the ground hogs. They thought her garden was just for them. She's gone for 11 years now and I still miss her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I did get some reading of the KTP done this evening, but I am getting tired so I will call it a night. DH had to call in for jury duty today and they said he needed to report. He drove to the court house only to find out at check in that they dismissed his group 10 minutes after they reported to show up. At least they are paying him for coming in. This evening he convinced the boys to go for a walk with him. They called from the ice cream shop to see if I wanted anything. I declined the offer which is good since they are not home yet. They have been walking since a few days after my DH's surgery which is good for all of them. Some father-son bonding time. It is only 49*F out right now and Matthew went in shorts and a t-shirt. He is wearing socks along with his shoes. The other two wore coats and long pants. Matthew says there is no snow so it is shorts weather.


Wow, 49 is winter coat weather for me. Glad your DH is out getting his exercise though.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was thinking of gwen and (the name just zipped out of my mind) - except these puppies didn't cause any damage. --- sam
> 
> http://www.getitfree.us/blog/article/Videos-little-dogs-vs-big-couches-who-will-win?utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter-emu&utm_campaign=1765&utm_content=8Fluid-emu&utm_term=featured&zid=5543f3bdc28782641101e6c5


Love it. My little girl behaves just like the little black one at the end. She had a hair cut yesterday. Here's a photo


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you all for the lovely comments on my weight loss. I will get back on my diet when I get home but for now I am blowing up like a balloon. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


I don't believe that. But you must treat yourself ...no fun if you have to diet on a holiday. :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just finished bottling up the feijoa jam. I added a teaspoon of powdered ginger to it which gives it a good lift as well. Tastes good so far.


Mmmm. Looks so good.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.portillos.com/normal/
> 
> It's a special Hot Dog recipe from Vienna Beef Co. and the casing has a "snap" to it --- plus the toppings are always the same - no ketchup allowed!! Sometimes the green relish is a neon green color!


I buy the hot dogs at a local deli and fix my own at home. They also sell the bright green relish. That is a must!

When we are in AZ, we can get the real thing. Portillo's opened a store there and were selling at the ballpark as well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It doesn't seem fair that after all the hard work you put into growing your plants and vegtables that you can only enjoy them for a short while
> I'm quite jealous of all the wonderful flowers you will have in your garden apart from your gladioli I'm not a fan of them been trying to get rid of them from my front garden for a few year now but for some reason I still keep getting some . I think the reason I don't like them is because they were planted in the wrong place and to tall and not the right colour or maybe I just don't like them :lol:


My DH used to love gladioli and always asked me to plant them year after year. You must have lots of baby corms left in the ground if they continue to come up. You'll just have to keep pulling them out and eventually they'll disappear.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Love it. My little girl behaves just like the little black one at the end. She had a hair cut yesterday. Here's a photo


Aaawww she s cute got a kind face


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yesterday was a good day we were able to go to a couple of shops as he wanted a couple of items for his wife as its her birthday this weekend . He did have to wait in the car for a while as he had a bad bout of coughing blood but it eased enough for him to chose what he wanted and I waited in the queue to pay while he went back to the car then we had a very lazy afternoon


How wonderful that you were able to go out with your son. Must have been very special for you to go out with him.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just finished knitting a pinafore and bloomers set and I've been meaning to knit myself something for a while now , downloaded a few top patterns I like even got some lovely turquoise yarn that I took out to start a summer poncho have a lovely stitch that I'm going to use and make it myself needles all ready to start and what do I spot but a nice pair of Mary Jane shoes that I like and think I can add some lace to so that's what's on my needles


It's time that you made something for yourself. You've been making many things for others so spoil yourself (after your Mary Jane's).


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Aaawww she s cute got a kind face


She may have a cute face but she's a little devil.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I've been up since 6 so I think I'll have breakfast now. TTYL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The sweaters are beautiful with a capital B!



pacer said:


> I am feeling so much better today. My energy level is returning although I am still sore in the back muscles. It is getting better as I only used Ibuprofen once today for the inflammation. Yesterday I could barely make it through the work day. When I got home I asked Matthew to do a few chores and told him I was going to rest for a bit. I set my alarm in case I fell asleep for the night, but I woke up a few hours later and put tie strings on some baby sweaters for charity knits. I will try to post of few of them that I made. One of the sweaters I took a design from my Alice Starmore book and knitted it onto the sweater as I knew I was going to run out of the fleck yarn and needed a transition.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I saw this too and just died laughing. My little dogs (of course not Sydney) have issue trying to get up on the sofa sometimes; espedially Truman the Chihuahua.



thewren said:


> i was thinking of gwen and (the name just zipped out of my mind) - except these puppies didn't cause any damage. --- sam
> 
> http://www.getitfree.us/blog/article/Videos-little-dogs-vs-big-couches-who-will-win?utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter-emu&utm_campaign=1765&utm_content=8Fluid-emu&utm_term=featured&zid=5543f3bdc28782641101e6c5


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And here I am in temps nearing the 90s! And of ocurse our AC isn't cooling. Have called the guy we use and he will be here Monday. thank goodness the temps for next week are suppose to be back down in the mid to high 70s.



Swedenme said:


> This weather is not funny any more . It's very chilly here and snowing , not as much as Tuesday but it's trying and the skies getting darker good thing I've been out with dog and have no intentions of going out again today


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I do the same . I hate getting my picture took but I like taking pictures


I usually look so awful in photos- and my nose is a real beak- if I were photogenic like my big girl was it might be different!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She looks like such a sweet dog. Very pretty coat too.


budasha said:


> Love it. My little girl behaves just like the little black one at the end. She had a hair cut yesterday. Here's a photo


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm assuming it will be sweet


Sickly sweet in my opinion! (sorry Fan!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Never heard of this fruit - love homemade jam. This looks almost like a marmalade - is the flavor of feijoa like anything I might recognize?


No I have never encountered anything else quite like it!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okie dokie....time to get showered and dressed. Have a dentist appointment in a little bit; just a cleaning and check up. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Beautiful building. So Denise and Julie must know each other?


I have lived here only just over a year, Liz, and Denise moved out years ago- so we are no longer neighbours, for that matter never were.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Wish me luck I have cast on over a 100 stitches and the stitch pattern I have picked is a repeat of 10 stitches over 30 rows hope I can keep my place . Don't want to live in the pond with all the other frogs &#128516;


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I like the heel in your toe up workshop, it cones out so nice, I don't think I will use anything else from now on. I also bought the FLK pattern but prefer yours.


I don't feel I've made enough socks yet to have a "favorite" heel, and I like the idea of the FLK, but there are still some I have to try, and I don't have one yet that I can do without instructions. I've been trying to use up my heavier yarn while it's been cold but do have a whole box of sock yarn in stash and want to make more. The last pair I made somehow came out a little too short in the foot for me, so I think subconsciously I was making them for someone else--going to send those to my BFF for her birthday, which is coming up soon.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It doesn't seem fair that after all the hard work you put into growing your plants and vegtables that you can only enjoy them for a short while
> I'm quite jealous of all the wonderful flowers you will have in your garden apart from your gladioli I'm not a fan of them been trying to get rid of them from my front garden for a few year now but for some reason I still keep getting some . I think the reason I don't like them is because they were planted in the wrong place and to tall and not the right colour or maybe I just don't like them :lol:


They spread via bulbs, don't they? That's probably why they're hard to get rid of. I know they're pretty, but I don't like them because they are one of the most common funeral flowers here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It doesn't seem fair that after all the hard work you put into growing your plants and vegtables that you can only enjoy them for a short while
> I'm quite jealous of all the wonderful flowers you will have in your garden apart from your gladioli I'm not a fan of them been trying to get rid of them from my front garden for a few year now but for some reason I still keep getting some . I think the reason I don't like them is because they were planted in the wrong place and to tall and not the right colour or maybe I just don't like them :lol:


Here glads have to be dug up in the fall & brought in, no chance of surviving winter here :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Diets are not for holidays! Enjoy all that Scotland has to offer, try haggis!


My son tried it when he was there, said it was OK. Don't know if I would try it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My son tried it when he was there, said it was OK. Don't know if I would try it


I've never tried it either , the thought of a sheeps stomach really puts me off , it's the same with tripe


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> You'll have quite a time planting all those. You sound just like my mom was. She also had seedlings all over the place and eventually built a small shed to house them all. She used to have a very large garden, 3 acres, but when she moved to the city, it became very small and then she had to fight with the ground hogs. They thought her garden was just for them. She's gone for 11 years now and I still miss her.


My mom also started some stuff, not as much as me as she didn't have a south facing window. She used to plant tons of dalias, had a special bin in the cold room for them. She's been gone 33 yrs, I don't think we ever stop missing them.

I do have a greenhouse but no real heat in it so I don't dare put things out there for another 10 days yet, I'd hate to lose them now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wish me luck I have cast on over a 100 stitches and the stitch pattern I have picked is a repeat of 10 stitches over 30 rows hope I can keep my place . Don't want to live in the pond with all the other frogs 😄


Is it a lace pattern? I have a thing with a magnetic strip you put under the row you are working on, works great unless the GKs decide to muck with it :roll: I have also seen on here where someone used a piece of cardboard with a slit in it & pulled the pattern through the hole so the current row was the last showing . I need something to help me keep track.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I did a double decker bus tour today and then did another area for shopping at Kate's recommendation. They have the best of everything here in Glasgow for sure. Walked back and I remember Kate mentioning the incline. Now I know what she means. Glad to be finally back in the room with a big bottle of water and resting. I'm on my own tonight as DH will be giving a concert in Edinburgh and I decided to stay and explore Glasgow. Such fun. It was a wonderful tour and took in so much. Nice to have explanations about things too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I don't feel I've made enough socks yet to have a "favorite" heel, and I like the idea of the FLK, but there are still some I have to try, and I don't have one yet that I can do without instructions. I've been trying to use up my heavier yarn while it's been cold but do have a whole box of sock yarn in stash and want to make more. The last pair I made somehow came out a little too short in the foot for me, so I think subconsciously I was making them for someone else--going to send those to my BFF for her birthday, which is coming up soon.


I have made many pair of bulky socks over the years & always used the heel flap & pick up stitches method, no idea what it's called, just how the pattern was written & I think the one in Margarets workshop looks so much neater, that's why I like it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've just finished knitting a pinafore and bloomers set and I've been meaning to knit myself something for a while now , downloaded a few top patterns I like even got some lovely turquoise yarn that I took out to start a summer poncho have a lovely stitch that I'm going to use and make it myself needles all ready to start and what do I spot but a nice pair of Mary Jane shoes that I like and think I can add some lace to so that's what's on my needles


For just a second I thought you had made a pinafore & bloomers for yourself :lol: :lol: & I thought we NEED a picture of that. :lol:

I'm glad you had a nice time with your DS yesterday & he was well enough to puck out the birthday present he wanted for his wife. It's just not right to have to watch someone so young be so sick.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

:XD: :XD: :XD: Not sure I can get up out of this chair now that I sat down. Boy, did I get a work out today.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> For just a second I thought you had made a pinafore & bloomers for yourself :lol: :lol: & I thought we NEED a picture of that. :lol:
> 
> I'm glad you had a nice time with your DS yesterday & he was well enough to puck out the birthday present he wanted for his wife. It's just not right to have to watch someone so young be so sick.


Id be still knitting them sometime next year :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: Not sure I can get up out of this chair now that I sat down. Boy, did I get a work out today.


Tired but a good tired . Glad to hear you are enjoying all your sight seeing


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have made many pair of bulky socks over the years & always used the heel flap & pick up stitches method, no idea what it's called, just how the pattern was written & I think the one in Margarets workshop looks so much neater, that's why I like it.


I have that bookmarked here (good thing, as I lost all my regular browser bookmarks now that lappy's died--all those recipes! augh) and will look at it when I'm ready. I've done worsted socks and like them in wool for my boots, but all I have left is pretty much acrylic in the worsted, so I've been making some more covers for the house plants' pots.

We're having a cooler day again; this time of year always takes a while to stabilize--I call them "two wardrobe days," because we start off chilly and then get pretty warm, then chilly again for night.

I'm not sure I like the new mattress--it seems a bit too firm for me but it's not broken in yet, either, so I'll give it a while. He hasn't said much about it so not sure if he likes it either.

Last night I had a headache/neck ache when I went to bed (feel sure it was the different monitor I had to look at all day), but today it's down to a dull roar, so I guess I'll manage. At least I'm off tomorrow!

Sonja, glad you had a good day with your son and he was able to get out for a bit.

Hugs & blessings to all--off to work in a few.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Yesterday was a good day we were able to go to a couple of shops as he wanted a couple of items for his wife as its her birthday this weekend . He did have to wait in the car for a while as he had a bad bout of coughing blood but it eased enough for him to chose what he wanted and I waited in the queue to pay while he went back to the car then we had a very lazy afternoon


How lovely that your son got to pick out the gift for his wife. These moments are so meaningful. Tell him hello from a NY Upstater in Scotland.

Yes, a good tired and much needed exercise.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I have that bookmarked here (good thing, as I lost all my regular browser bookmarks now that lappy's died--all those recipes! augh) and will look at it when I'm ready. I've done worsted socks and like them in wool for my boots, but all I have left is pretty much acrylic in the worsted, so I've been making some more covers for the house plants' pots.
> 
> We're having a cooler day again; this time of year always takes a while to stabilize--I call them "two wardrobe days," because we start off chilly and then get pretty warm, then chilly again for night.
> 
> ...


That's always tough when a computer dies. Is there any way they can transfer files for you if you really want them.

Hope that mattress works out and that the headache is gone now.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, I almost always use stitch markers between repeats and colored tape over pattern in plastic sleeve to mark rows plus stitch counter! Currently doing hat with only four stitch repeat so just using colored tape to mark rows.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:



> My son tried it when he was there, said it was OK. Don't know if I would try it


It's very rich, you only need a small amount of it. Not unpleasant but not something I would choose if there were other things on a menu.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wish me luck I have cast on over a 100 stitches and the stitch pattern I have picked is a repeat of 10 stitches over 30 rows hope I can keep my place . Don't want to live in the pond with all the other frogs 😄


Surely you have learned the value of stitch markers, till you have got the pattern straight!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> They spread via bulbs, don't they? That's probably why they're hard to get rid of. I know they're pretty, but I don't like them because they are one of the most common funeral flowers here.


I used to love them when I was a child- less so now- Anna nextdoor at my old place had quite a nice red one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I did a double decker bus tour today and then did another area for shopping at Kate's recommendation. They have the best of everything here in Glasgow for sure. Walked back and I remember Kate mentioning the incline. Now I know what she means. Glad to be finally back in the room with a big bottle of water and resting. I'm on my own tonight as DH will be giving a concert in Edinburgh and I decided to stay and explore Glasgow. Such fun. It was a wonderful tour and took in so much. Nice to have explanations about things too.


I did that bus tour (possibly) while I was there- you could stop off where you wanted, and get back on it again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: Not sure I can get up out of this chair now that I sat down. Boy, did I get a work out today.


Oh dear!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That's always tough when a computer dies. Is there any way they can transfer files for you if you really want them.
> 
> Hope that mattress works out and that the headache is gone now.


I do have people who can pull the drive if need be--I did have all my files backed up, as I have an external hard drive; I just lost my bookmarked sites on my internet browser.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Friday 29 April '16

Today is Hairball Awareness Day. Hairball Awareness Day is a time to consider the grooming challenges of our purr-fectly aristocratic pets. Being beautiful and regal comes naturally to felines, but lots of personal grooming is required to maintain that exquisite superior look. Newborn kittens are groomed within inches of their lives by enthusiastic mother cats, and personal hygiene becomes an ingrained part of the cats daily routine ranking above everything except food. Ferocious grooming causes ingestion of fur, and sooner or later, in a most unbecoming way, the haughty, dignified feline will hack up a hairball.

Hairball Awareness Day is an invitation to be aware and to practice preventative measures to help kitty through this nasty process. Practice regular grooming with a pet brush to reduce the amount of ingested fur, and offer a vet-recommended diet for hairball prevention. Be aware that occasional hairballs are to be expected, but frequent hairballs could indicate a problem.

Today is Zipper Day. From handbags and jackets to trousers and boots, it really is impossible to imagine life without zippers. They are so widespread it is easy to take them for granted. This is where Zipper Day comes along to remind us of the origin and history of this truly omnipresent invention.

The exact birthday of the zipper is debated, but Zipper Day is traditionally celebrated on April 29. On that date in 1913, Swedish-American scientist and inventor Gideon Sundback received a patent for a curious contraption he called hook-less fastener. Although similar inventions had been around since the 1850s, his version is widely accepted as the first modern zipper.

The continuous fastening line found numerous applications and grew in popularity, also thanks to the US Army who stepped in as an early adopter. Functional, fashionable, infinitely adjustable  these qualities of Sundbacks design have helped popularize the invention and practically make every day Zipper Day.

Today is International Dance Day. Founded in 1982, International Dance Day seeks to promote the art of dance around the world. The founding body, the International Dance Committee of the International Theatre Institute selects a special personality each year to create an International Dance Day Message to be shared around the world. Dance is practised by both amateurs and professionals and is enjoyed in theatres everywhere. This special day is all about the history of dance and the recognition of its place in society.

Dance is both an art form and a method of communication in cultures around the world, and is practised by millions of people. Celebrate this International Dance Day by learning about the history of dance, or perhaps even learning a new dance yourself or with a group of friends! Its a great excuse to sign up for those dance classes youve always fancied.

Today is World Wish Day. It was the wish of seven-year-old Leukaemia sufferer Chris Greicius to become a police officer. When police heard about this they wanted to help and granted his wish. Young Chris was a police officer for one day on the 29th April 1980. Others heard about this and thought that granting wishes for sick children was a good idea. So, the Make-A-Wish Foundation was founded and became one of the best-known childrens charities in the world.

This led to the birth of World Wish Day  the anniversary of the day the police granted Chris wish. There are now 48 countries involved in World Wish Day. People celebrate wish-granting across the globe by making dreams come true for sick children. Anyone who wants to get involved in this celebration can spread the word using social media sites, donate money to the charity or refer a child they know.

Which animal is often blamed for starting the Great Chicago Fire of 1871?
A cow
A dog
A pig
A rooster

Most lipstick contains fish scales.

April 29
1957 - Daniel Day-Lewis
1954 - Jerry Seinfeld
1933 - Willie Nelson

April 29, 1992
Rioting erupted in Los Angeles after a jury acquitted four Los Angeles police officers of almost all charges in the videotaped beating of Rodney King.

Answer: The Great Chicago Fire began on October 8, 1871 when a fire broke out in the barn behind the home of Patrick and Catherine O'Leary. How the fire exactly began is still unknown, but Mrs. O'Leary's cow often gets the credit. The most popular and enduring legend maintains that the fire began in the O'Leary barn, as Mrs. OLeary was milking her cow. The cow kicked over a lantern, setting fire to the barn. This story was circulating in Chicago even before the flames had died out, and it was noted in the Chicago Tribune's first post-fire issue. In 1893 the reporter retracted the "cow-and-lantern" story, but even his confession was unable to put the legend to rest. At least 300 people were dead, and 100,000 people were homeless. The fire was one of the most spectacular events of the nineteenth century, and it is recognized as a major milestone in the city's history.

Today is also Arbor Day.

5 Trivia Questions about Arbor Day April 29, 2016

On April 29, 2016, Americans celebrate Arbor Day, a holiday set aside to recognize the importance of trees to the world around us. To mark this environmentally-friendly holiday, try your luck with our trivia questions to see how much you know about Arbor Day and the trees that it celebrates.

When Is Arbor Day Celebrated?

Nationally, Arbor Day is celebrated on the last Friday in April, which just happens to fall on April 29 in 2016. Some states observe the holiday on other dates that are more appropriate for tree planting based on local weather patterns. Florida, for example, celebrates the holiday on the third Friday in January, which falls at a time of the year more appropriate for planting trees in that state's semitropical climate.

Who Originated the Holiday in the United States?

Nebraska proudly lays claim to being the birthplace of Arbor Day. J. Sterling Morton, a transplant from Detroit, moved to Nebraska in 1854 and shortly thereafter became the editor of the "Nebraska City News." Reflecting his love of nature, Morton surrounded his home in Nebraska City with fruit orchards and gardens that contained roughly 270 varieties of shrubs and trees, including acres of chestnuts, maples, oaks, and pines. In 1872, Morton sent a resolution to the Nebraska Board of Agriculture calling upon the board "to set aside one day to plant trees, both forest and fruit." The board adopted Morton's proposal and set aside April 10, 1872, for the celebration of the first Arbor Day in the United States. On that very first Arbor Day, it is estimated that more than 1 million trees were planted in Nebraska.

In What Country Was Arbor Day Celebrated First?

More than 65 years before Morton's proposal set the stage for the first Arbor Day in the United States, a nature-loving priest oversaw the first modern Arbor Day celebration in Spain. Don Ramon Vacas Roxo, a priest in the tiny village of Villanueva de la Sierra, impressed upon his parishioners the important role that trees play in human health and the environment. On that very first Arbor Day, held following mass on Shrove Tuesday, don Ramon, still dressed in his priestly vestments, led his followers in planting a tree in what would become a community tree plantation. After the tree planting, the priest and his parishioners enjoyed a hearty celebratory feast. Spain continues to celebrate Arbor Day, as do several dozen other countries.

How Do Trees Benefit People?

According to the Arbor Day Foundation, trees remove pollution from the atmosphere, improving not only air quality but human health as well. They absorb carbon dioxide, the greenhouse gas responsible for the vast majority of global warming, releasing oxygen into the atmosphere and storing the carbon as wood fiber. According to the U.S. Forest Service, trees properly positioned around buildings reduce air conditioning needs by up to 30 percent and save anywhere from 20 to 50 percent of the energy required for heating. By creating forested habitat, trees provide living space for countless species of wildlife that could not long survive without it.

What Is America's National Tree?

In 2004, the Arbor Day Foundation held a survey on its website to let visitors decide what tree species should be designated as the national tree. The mighty oak came in first with a total of 101,000 votes. Taking second place was the redwood with 81,000 votes. Rounding out the top five vote-getters were the dogwood, maple, and pine. In December 2004, Congress officially approved legislation making the oak America's national tree.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've never tried it either , the thought of a sheeps stomach really puts me off , it's the same with tripe


Haggis is ok, kind of spicey, but not one of my favourites, I much prefer the neeps & tatties (turnip & mashed potatoes) that you are supposed to have with it. Some restaurants now serve it with a whiskey sauce too. Tripe though is different - I love it! My mum used to say you had to be 'brought up to tripe' meaning if it wasn't something you were used to eating when you were young then you probably wouldn't want to try it when you were older. I love it done in milk with onions and mashed potato. The nearest thing to it that I have tasted is clam chowder.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Haggis is ok, kind of spicey, but not one of my favourites, I much prefer the neeps & tatties (turnip & mashed potatoes) that you are supposed to have with it. Some restaurants now serve it with a whiskey sauce too. Tripe though is different - I love it! My mum used to say you had to be 'brought up to tripe' meaning if it wasn't something you were used to eating when you were young then you probably wouldn't want to try it when you were older. I love it done in milk with onions and mashed potato. The nearest thing to it that I have tasted is clam chowder.


I love turnip and mashed potatoes . But never liked either haggis or tripe , my mother loved them both ( must have been the Irish in her ) and tried on numerous occasions to get me to eat them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Id be still knitting them sometime next year :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did that bus tour (possibly) while I was there- you could stop off where you wanted, and get back on it again.


Yes, that's it. It is really quite lovely and you really learn so much. I really enjoyed it.

The stores were amazing too. Just such a lovely day. Nice addition after meeting Kate and Anne.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Haggis is ok, kind of spicey, but not one of my favourites, I much prefer the neeps & tatties (turnip & mashed potatoes) that you are supposed to have with it. Some restaurants now serve it with a whiskey sauce too. Tripe though is different - I love it! My mum used to say you had to be 'brought up to tripe' meaning if it wasn't something you were used to eating when you were young then you probably wouldn't want to try it when you were older. I love it done in milk with onions and mashed potato. The nearest thing to it that I have tasted is clam chowder.


I didn't know what tripe was, googled it, it looks terrible, don't think I could eat that. I agree with your mom, I think there are quite a few things you have to grow up eating or you wouldn't touch them. My DH won't try beef tongue, I like it as mom always cooked it. 
I'm not crazy about turnips & DH hates them so I never cook them. I do grow a few & like them raw.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, I almost always use stitch markers between repeats and colored tape over pattern in plastic sleeve to mark rows plus stitch counter! Currently doing hat with only four stitch repeat so just using colored tape to mark rows.


I use stitch markers between repeats too. My DIL gave me a bag of tiny colored elastics for GDs hair, I like them for markers better than the safety pin style markers I bought.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, that's it. It is really quite lovely and you really learn so much. I really enjoyed it.
> 
> The stores were amazing too. Just such a lovely day. Nice addition after meeting Kate and Anne.


I'm glad you are having fun.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena, hope the headache is better by now. seems like the old desktop computers are harder on the neck than a laptop as you can adjust the angle so easy.

I worked like a maniac this morning & am now holding down the couch for a little while.
We got the south side of the house painted & I did 4 loads of laundry, cleaned the house & washed the floors. Now I need a shower & go to town for a haircut.
The wind is just crazy out now, you can hear trees snapping off. Otherwise it s nice & sunny, only 17C/62F but it's supposed to really warm up the beginning of the week. I guess I'll have to get moving & get the garden in.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I use stitch markers between repeats too. My DIL gave me a bag of tiny colored elastics for GDs hair, I like them for markers better than the safety pin style markers I bought.


I use them too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Haggis is ok, kind of spicey, but not one of my favourites, I much prefer the neeps & tatties (turnip & mashed potatoes) that you are supposed to have with it. Some restaurants now serve it with a whiskey sauce too. Tripe though is different - I love it! My mum used to say you had to be 'brought up to tripe' meaning if it wasn't something you were used to eating when you were young then you probably wouldn't want to try it when you were older. I love it done in milk with onions and mashed potato. The nearest thing to it that I have tasted is clam chowder.


I love Haggis AND tripe.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, hope the headache is better by now. seems like the old desktop computers are harder on the neck than a laptop as you can adjust the angle so easy.
> 
> I worked like a maniac this morning & am now holding down the couch for a little while.
> We got the south side of the house painted & I did 4 loads of laundry, cleaned the house & washed the floors. Now I need a shower & go to town for a haircut.
> The wind is just crazy out now, you can hear trees snapping off. Otherwise it s nice & sunny, only 17C/62F but it's supposed to really warm up the beginning of the week. I guess I'll have to get moving & get the garden in.


You have been busy . But it's nice when everything is clean and tidy . Just wish it would last . . We were lucky to reach 3c the last couple of days and even lower at night . Made even colder by the snow , rain and hail .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, that's it. It is really quite lovely and you really learn so much. I really enjoyed it.
> 
> The stores were amazing too. Just such a lovely day. Nice addition after meeting Kate and Anne.


I am sorry though that you will not see Edinburgh, it is such a beautiful city.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I use them too


I was hoping you did!
On long patterns such as the 30 row one you are doing I find my steel plate and magnetic strips invaluable.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I did a double decker bus tour today and then did another area for shopping at Kate's recommendation. They have the best of everything here in Glasgow for sure. Walked back and I remember Kate mentioning the incline. Now I know what she means. Glad to be finally back in the room with a big bottle of water and resting. I'm on my own tonight as DH will be giving a concert in Edinburgh and I decided to stay and explore Glasgow. Such fun. It was a wonderful tour and took in so much. Nice to have explanations about things too.


Those bus tours are interesting- the hop on and off ones I assume when you get a ticket for the day and can get on and off as you like? Enables you to get off and see the things you want to see at your own pace and get some information as you go as to what you are seeing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was hoping you did!
> On long patterns such as the 30 row one you are doing I find my steel plate and magnetic strips invaluable.


The stitch pattern is on my iPad so all I do is move the screen so the row I'm on is at the top it works for me . I've put it down for the night as I was going cross eyed with all the yarn overs twice and purl 2 tog tbls picked up the bootie instead easier to do while on here :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I got 6 hours sleep last night, then spent an hour trying to sleep so gave up and am now up showered and ready to start the day. Well I've caught up on KP and might start some knitting that needs concentration and it is only 6am!
I was going to start the 5:2 diet again today but as I've already been up well over an hour and awake twice as long I'm already hungry. And I need to eat to take the anti-inflammatory so not sure. But now that I am not even walking much I must do something. At least I have eaten a little better the last couple of days-but not well just better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The stitch pattern is on my iPad so all I do is move the screen so the row I'm on is at the top it works for me . I've put it down for the night as I was going cross eyed with all the yarn overs twice and purl 2 tog tbls picked up the bootie instead easier to do while on here :lol:


There is an app called Knit Companion for iPads. If your pattern is a PDF you simply save it into Knit Companion, start a new project and you have inbuilt row markers. It does all sorts of other things too most of which I haven't worked out. The basic version is free and that counts rows easilly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> There is an app called Knit Companion for iPads. If your pattern is a PDF you simply save it into Knit Companion, start a new project and you have inbuilt row markers. It does all sorts of other things too most of which I haven't worked out. The basic version is free and that counts rows easilly.


Thank you Margaret . I will look it up . It sounds very useful


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I buy the hot dogs at a local deli and fix my own at home. They also sell the bright green relish. That is a must!
> 
> When we are in AZ, we can get the real thing. Portillo's opened a store there and were selling at the ballpark as well.


I like my hot dogs grilled and a little charred with grilled onions, relish and mustard....no tomatoes; no sport peppers. I'm becoming more partial to bratwurst though...our local meat market makes their own and they're delicious.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The stitch pattern is on my iPad so all I do is move the screen so the row I'm on is at the top it works for me . I've put it down for the night as I was going cross eyed with all the yarn overs twice and purl 2 tog tbls picked up the bootie instead easier to do while on here :lol:


I, personally, find it a lot easier working with something printed out on paper- then you can highlight the rows in different colours- find that very helpful.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Looks lovely, Fan. Is it sweet or savory? I have not ever seen such a fruit.


It's hard to describe as it has a flavour all of its own, with the sugar it comes out a tangy sweet taste. To make the jam I had 1-1/2 kilos fruit and added the same of white sugar and boiled it until I got a set. We have some sugar here with pectin added to it so you only need to boil it for 5 minutes for it to set.
Easy peasy that's for sure, the hardest bit was cutting and scooping out the flesh.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I like my hot dogs grilled and a little charred with grilled onions, relish and mustard....no tomatoes; no sport peppers. I'm becoming more partial to bratwurst though...our local meat market makes their own and they're delicious.


I love bratwurst, especially grilled! The people have decided we will have a cookout/potluck here on Mother's Day instead of trying to go out, so I will make some dessert, probably sugar free cake so he can have some. It's still a few days away, so I can think about it and find out what everyone else is bringing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I, personally, find it a lot easier working with something printed out on paper- then you can highlight the rows in different colours- find that very helpful.


I do, too, but I make tick marks with a pencil in case I have to frog or tink back, and that's easy for me to erase. I tend to write out all my patterns longhand with pencil when designing, too. I have always loved writing with pencils for some reason.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> It's hard to describe as it has a flavour all of its own, with the sugar it comes out a tangy sweet taste. To make the jam I had 1-1/2 kilos fruit and added the same of white sugar and boiled it until I got a set. We have some sugar here with pectin added to it so you only need to boil it for 5 minutes for it to set.
> Easy peasy that's for sure, the hardest bit was cutting and scooping out the flesh.


Isn't that the way with everything?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> Beautiful building. So Denise and Julie must know each other?


Julie has only lived in her street for just over a year or so, and no they don't know each other. There is a Denise from Aussie on here Julie knows but not the same one. I first met my friend, back in 1974 when we worked together, so it's a long wonderful friendship. She calls me her big little sister due to our height difference. Me 5 ft 2, and she's 5 ft 10. 
Yes it was a wet day when photo was taken. We took her all over the city so she could see the changes. There are some hills you can go up to view it. Many are extinct volcanoes, I think there are around 9 volcanos our city.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I do, too, but I make tick marks with a pencil in case I have to frog or tink back, and that's easy for me to erase. I tend to write out all my patterns longhand with pencil when designing, too. I have always loved writing with pencils for some reason.


That is a very valid point- I have a propelling pencil, but most of my ordinary ones vanished when I had that Indian girl living with me- annoying because they were in different grades for drawing. I'll have to get around to replacing them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Julie has only lived in her street for just over a year or so, and no they don't know each other. There is a Denise from Aussie on here Julie knows but not the same one. I first met my friend, back in 1974 when we worked together, so it's a long wonderful friendship. She calls me her big little sister due to our height difference. Me 5 ft 2, and she's 5 ft 10.
> Yes it was a wet day when photo was taken. We took her all over the city so she could see the changes. There are some hills you can go up to view it. Many are extinct volcanoes, I think there are around 9 volcanos our city.


There's actually far more Fan- all the local hills are volcanic in origin, some are exceptionally shallow- like the one I took Margaret to, out by the Airport. I keep forgetting the number it could be as many as 600, but I think it may be 60, I'll check with my brother- he's more up-to-date with our interest in Volcanology!

ETA, if one googles Otuataua Stonefields there are a lot more images. It is a World Heritage Site.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a very valid point- I have a propelling pencil, but most of my ordinary ones vanished when I had that Indian girl living with me- annoying because they were in different grades for drawing. I'll have to get around to replacing them!


Ooh, I'd be upset about that, too--drawing pencils are special!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here i am - with a couple of minutes to spare. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-401088-1.html#9033267


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ooh, I'd be upset about that, too--drawing pencils are special!


And not that easily come by out here!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

She is so cute, Liz! What is her name?


budasha said:


> Love it. My little girl behaves just like the little black one at the end. She had a hair cut yesterday. Here's a photo


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I, personally, find it a lot easier working with something printed out on paper- then you can highlight the rows in different colours- find that very helpful.


Can do that with this app as well if I remember rightly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Can do that with this app as well if I remember rightly.


But you can't write in pencil on an i-pad!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

You sound like me Julie. Noses run in my family!!


Lurker 2 said:


> I usually look so awful in photos- and my nose is a real beak- if I were photogenic like my big girl was it might be different!


 :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> You sound like me Julie. Noses run in my family!!
> 
> :XD:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: lol!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sounds fun and you are getting all your steps in, right!?


Cashmeregma said:


> I did a double decker bus tour today and then did another area for shopping at Kate's recommendation. They have the best of everything here in Glasgow for sure. Walked back and I remember Kate mentioning the incline. Now I know what she means. Glad to be finally back in the room with a big bottle of water and resting. I'm on my own tonight as DH will be giving a concert in Edinburgh and I decided to stay and explore Glasgow. Such fun. It was a wonderful tour and took in so much. Nice to have explanations about things too.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sam I frequently experience hairball awareness! :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But you can't write in pencil on an i-pad!


No but you can write notes into the pattern-I think is in the paid one! And you can't lose the pencil.
As long as the iPad is charged of course. And you do need to work out how to lose it. But at least it is altogether with no loose papers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> No but you can write notes into the pattern-I think is in the paid one! And you can't lose the pencil.
> As long as the iPad is charged of course. And you do need to work out how to lose it. But at least it is altogether with no loose papers.


It was not so much lost as 'lifted'!

My pencils are a hell of a lot cheaper than an i-pad.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> There is an app called Knit Companion for iPads. If your pattern is a PDF you simply save it into Knit Companion, start a new project and you have inbuilt row markers. It does all sorts of other things too most of which I haven't worked out. The basic version is free and that counts rows easilly.


I will have to check into this. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I will have to check into this. Thanks for the tip.


That looks like a super idea. My dad came from Glasgow, am loving hearing from you on your super trip. Wish I could join you, it looks like lots of fun.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was not so much lost as 'lifted'!
> 
> My pencils are a hell of a lot cheaper than an i-pad.


Ah yes- I wouldn't suggest getting an iPad just for it but those who have them it is worth trying out. I misplace notes I write- so often don't write them. Or they are so scrappy I don't even know what they go with!
And what suits one person doesn't suit another. And I don't use it a lot. But has some advantages- such as the cat is much less likely to disturb your rowmarker (not that yours or my cat cause any problems there for some reason. Well trained?  )


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was not so much lost as 'lifted'!
> 
> My pencils are a hell of a lot cheaper than an i-pad.


I pretty much have a lifetime supply of regular pencils--any time I go somewhere they are giving them away, I take a couple, and should I ever actually need to buy them, I can find them right after holidays marked down if they have things like Halloween and Easter themes. So even I lose one, I have a spare easily available. :XD:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Liz Budasha,
Thankyou for your lovely feedback re house etc. 
These are photos of our front door, stained glass windows, and lounge doors.
They really make it special and I love roses as you know have lots in the garden. As it's Autumn now leaves are falling and roses nearly finished blooming. Will be giving them a good pruning in July. 
We bought the house brand new, and 23 years later still love it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi Liz Budasha,
> Thankyou for your lovely feedback re house etc.
> These are photos of our front door, stained glass windows, and lounge doors.
> They really make it special and I love roses as you know have lots in the garden. As it's Autumn now leaves are falling and roses nearly finished blooming. Will be giving them a good pruning in July.
> We bought the house brand new, and 23 years later still love it.


What beautiful doors


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Ah yes- I wouldn't suggest getting an iPad just for it but those who have them it is worth trying out. I misplace notes I write- so often don't write them. Or they are so scrappy I don't even know what they go with!
> And what suits one person doesn't suit another. And I don't use it a lot. But has some advantages- such as the cat is much less likely to disturb your rowmarker (not that yours or my cat cause any problems there for some reason. Well trained?  )


Ringo is too little to tackle the leap onto a table! and no cat at present! Nor would I not buy a tablet, that did what else I would like, just because it would not accept this app. I now have my steel plate suspended above my desk- works for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I pretty much have a lifetime supply of regular pencils--any time I go somewhere they are giving them away, I take a couple, and should I ever actually need to buy them, I can find them right after holidays marked down if they have things like Halloween and Easter themes. So even I lose one, I have a spare easily available. :XD:


Not here, they don't- you gotta buy them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> What beautiful doors


They certainly are! Makes me a bit envious!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> There is an app called Knit Companion for iPads. If your pattern is a PDF you simply save it into Knit Companion, start a new project and you have inbuilt row markers. It does all sorts of other things too most of which I haven't worked out. The basic version is free and that counts rows easilly.


I will check that out, thanks


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I did a double decker bus tour today and then did another area for shopping at Kate's recommendation. They have the best of everything here in Glasgow for sure. Walked back and I remember Kate mentioning the incline. Now I know what she means. Glad to be finally back in the room with a big bottle of water and resting. I'm on my own tonight as DH will be giving a concert in Edinburgh and I decided to stay and explore Glasgow. Such fun. It was a wonderful tour and took in so much. Nice to have explanations about things too.


It sounds like you are having a great time! Keep enjoying...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: Not sure I can get up out of this chair now that I sat down. Boy, did I get a work out today.


Sounds like the workout was worth it though. Glad you're having a good time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't know what tripe was, googled it, it looks terrible, don't think I could eat that. I agree with your mom, I think there are quite a few things you have to grow up eating or you wouldn't touch them. My DH won't try beef tongue, I like it as mom always cooked it.
> I'm not crazy about turnips & DH hates them so I never cook them. I do grow a few & like them raw.


I've never had tripe nor haggis. Have had beef tongue and it's okay but I wouldn't go out of my way to have it. Funny thing, my DH used to like turnip but hated squash. How could he tell the difference? I like both.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> There is an app called Knit Companion for iPads. If your pattern is a PDF you simply save it into Knit Companion, start a new project and you have inbuilt row markers. It does all sorts of other things too most of which I haven't worked out. The basic version is free and that counts rows easilly.


This sounds like an app I could use. Thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Julie has only lived in her street for just over a year or so, and no they don't know each other. There is a Denise from Aussie on here Julie knows but not the same one. I first met my friend, back in 1974 when we worked together, so it's a long wonderful friendship. She calls me her big little sister due to our height difference. Me 5 ft 2, and she's 5 ft 10.
> Yes it was a wet day when photo was taken. We took her all over the city so she could see the changes. There are some hills you can go up to view it. Many are extinct volcanoes, I think there are around 9 volcanos our city.


Thanks for clearing that up. Julie also mentioned it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There's actually far more Fan- all the local hills are volcanic in origin, some are exceptionally shallow- like the one I took Margaret to, out by the Airport. I keep forgetting the number it could be as many as 600, but I think it may be 60, I'll check with my brother- he's more up-to-date with our interest in Volcanology!
> 
> ETA, if one googles Otuataua Stonefields there are a lot more images. It is a World Heritage Site.


Interesting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> She is so cute, Liz! What is her name?


Thanks. Her name is Candy. I watch a program every day and she knows when the music comes on at the end that it's time for her walk. Her head comes up and she looks me right in the eye as if to say, is it time to go? :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi Liz Budasha,
> Thankyou for your lovely feedback re house etc.
> These are photos of our front door, stained glass windows, and lounge doors.
> They really make it special and I love roses as you know have lots in the garden. As it's Autumn now leaves are falling and roses nearly finished blooming. Will be giving them a good pruning in July.
> We bought the house brand new, and 23 years later still love it.


Fan, those doors are absolutely beautiful. I know how you feel about your home. I felt the same about mine and wish I still lived there. Lots of good memories.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive had a lovely day with my oldest son just the two of us
> Also got good news from youngest son he got top marks in his latest unniversity exam so that's all of them so far . A few more to go in May and that's his first year done


So glad you got to spend one on one time with your oldest and congratulations to your youngest!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Thank you very much for the birthday wishes. It is delightful to hear from all over the world!
> 
> It is a gray and cold day here. My mom told me many times that the lilacs were blooming the year I was born. We are a long way from that, I think.
> 
> I got a new haircut yesterday and for dinner we are having Chicago hot dogs -a favorite I only allow myself once in awhile. We missed our ballpark hot dogs by not getting to Spring Training this year so I am a bit ahead of the game. I also bought two slices of decadent chocolate cake. Looking forward to both.


I don't remember if I told you before so Happy Birthday again!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I hope you are enjoying the journey and celebrating your birthday doing what you enjoy doing.


We are and today May 1 is our 34th anniversary!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We are and today May 1 is our 34th anniversary!


Lots of congratulations and best wishes.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Lots of congratulations and best wishes.


Thank you! At a steak house with wifi right now. Both catching up on Internet. Dinner should be here in a minute.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We are and today May 1 is our 34th anniversary!


Happy Anniversary- hope you have a great day remembering all the things about your marriage.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We are and today May 1 is our 34th anniversary!


Congratulations. Hope you celebrated in high style.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Made it to Edinburgh on the train, pronounced Edinborough with all our suitcases in tow. Wanted to say hello to all of you from both of us. Some of you know DH from KAP. We've been treated royally and have truly enjoyed our time in Glasgow. Today and tomorrow are ours and then tomorrow night we meet up with the tour group for dinner and the following day tour Edinburgh....then every day we will see something new throughout all of Scotland. Lindsay, the secretary for the band knows of several of the hotels we will be staying in and says they are wonderful. She will be having her mother's 90th birthday at the last hotel on Loch Ard.
Pictures of the landscape are from the train window.
Now off to explore the surrounding area of the hotel. We are right in the center of everything, so just step out and lots to see.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Made it to Edinburgh on the train, pronounced Edinborough with all our suitcases in tow. Wanted to say hello to all of you from both of us. Some of you know DH from KAP. We've been treated royally and have truly enjoyed our time in Glasgow. Today and tomorrow are ours and then tomorrow night we meet up with the tour group for dinner and the following day tour Edinburgh....then every day we will see something new throughout all of Scotland. Lindsay, the secretary for the band knows of several of the hotels we will be staying in and says they are wonderful. She will be having her mother's 90th birthday at the last hotel on Loch Ard.
> Pictures of the landscape are from the train window.
> Now off to explore the surrounding area of the hotel. We are right in the center of everything, so just step out and lots to see.


Sounds like you're having a wonderful trip. Beautiful scenery and a lovely picture of you and Bill.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> We are and today May 1 is our 34th anniversary!


Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hi Liz Budasha,
> Thankyou for your lovely feedback re house etc.
> These are photos of our front door, stained glass windows, and lounge doors.
> They really make it special and I love roses as you know have lots in the garden. As it's Autumn now leaves are falling and roses nearly finished blooming. Will be giving them a good pruning in July.
> We bought the house brand new, and 23 years later still love it.


Your front door is gorgeous. What a lovely view with the light coming through the stained glass. I can see why you love it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, got the Knitcompanion. Will check out how to do it when I get home. Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Made it to Edinburgh on the train, pronounced Edinborough with all our suitcases in tow. Wanted to say hello to all of you from both of us. Some of you know DH from KAP. We've been treated royally and have truly enjoyed our time in Glasgow. Today and tomorrow are ours and then tomorrow night we meet up with the tour group for dinner and the following day tour Edinburgh....then every day we will see something new throughout all of Scotland. Lindsay, the secretary for the band knows of several of the hotels we will be staying in and says they are wonderful. She will be having her mother's 90th birthday at the last hotel on Loch Ard.
> Pictures of the landscape are from the train window.
> Now off to explore the surrounding area of the hotel. We are right in the center of everything, so just step out and lots to see.


I was obviously mistaken, thought you were going only to Glasgow, but so glad you have got to the Capital- Loch Ard, and the Village of Aberfoyle is my birthplace, BTW.

Lovely photo of you and Bill!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Made it to Edinburgh on the train, pronounced Edinborough with all our suitcases in tow. Wanted to say hello to all of you from both of us. Some of you know DH from KAP. We've been treated royally and have truly enjoyed our time in Glasgow. Today and tomorrow are ours and then tomorrow night we meet up with the tour group for dinner and the following day tour Edinburgh....then every day we will see something new throughout all of Scotland. Lindsay, the secretary for the band knows of several of the hotels we will be staying in and says they are wonderful. She will be having her mother's 90th birthday at the last hotel on Loch Ard.
> Pictures of the landscape are from the train window.
> Now off to explore the surrounding area of the hotel. We are right in the center of everything, so just step out and lots to see.


Isn't it lovely countryside- and it will only get better. That is a lovely shot the two of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was obviously mistaken, thought you were going only to Glasgow, but so glad you have got to the Capital- Loch Ard, and the Village of Aberfoyle is my birthplace, BTW.
> 
> Lovely photo of you and Bill!


DH was working in Glasgow and after we decided to celebrate our 50th in a big way, never knowing if we would ever get to come back here, and take a tour. We will meet up with the tour group tomorrow at the hotel where we are now. Do a tour of Edinburgh the next day and then go up the east coast, out to the Orkney Islands, back down the west coast. Seeing many of the Lochs and going out to the Isle of Skye also, ending at Glasgow. We decided on a tour as DH never gets to really look at things when he is driving and figure he would be exhausted, which he was. This way he can see everything and sleep if he needs to. We are just so thrilled to be here and to see some of this amazing country and landscape.

How exciting that we will be near your birthplace. If we were driving ourselves, we would certainly go there to see where you were born. This landscape must bring back memories for you of your last visit here.

Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Isn't it lovely countryside- and it will only get better. That is a lovely shot the two of you.


It truly is. Love the pictures that Kate posted too. Just a beautiful view and what a lovely place to relax. Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> It truly is. Love the pictures that Kate posted too. Just a beautiful view and what a lovely place to relax. Thank you.


Hoping I can get back to sleep. DH was snoring and a crowd of reveled outside from a club where they have music for young people. Of course it is quiet now but I'm still awake. LOL :shock: Might not be awake on time for breakfast if I don't sleep soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Sounds like you're having a wonderful trip. Beautiful scenery and a lovely picture of you and Bill.


Thank you. It has been an absolutely wonderful trip.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thought Sam and some of you might enjoy the sign.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Off to bed now. I'm doing Gwennies. :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> DH was working in Glasgow and after we decided to celebrate our 50th in a big way, never knowing if we would ever get to come back here, and take a tour. We will meet up with the tour group tomorrow at the hotel where we are now. Do a tour of Edinburgh the next day and then go up the east coast, out to the Orkney Islands, back down the west coast. Seeing many of the Lochs and going out to the Isle of Skye also, ending at Glasgow. We decided on a tour as DH never gets to really look at things when he is driving and figure he would be exhausted, which he was. This way he can see everything and sleep if he needs to. We are just so thrilled to be here and to see some of this amazing country and landscape.
> 
> How exciting that we will be near your birthplace. If we were driving ourselves, we would certainly go there to see where you were born. This landscape must bring back memories for you of your last visit here.
> 
> Thank you.


You will be driving past it , Daralene- there is only the one road into the village, that I am aware of. Sounds like a comprehensive tour of the north!. It may well rain!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes first Trip thank you


~~~When do you come back?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am feeling so much better today. My energy level is returning although I am still sore in the back muscles. It is getting better as I only used Ibuprofen once today for the inflammation. Yesterday I could barely make it through the work day. When I got home I asked Matthew to do a few chores and told him I was going to rest for a bit. I set my alarm in case I fell asleep for the night, but I woke up a few hours later and put tie strings on some baby sweaters for charity knits. I will try to post of few of them that I made. One of the sweaters I took a design from my Alice Starmore book and knitted it onto the sweater as I knew I was going to run out of the fleck yarn and needed a transition.


~~~Gorgeous sweaters, Pacer!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Well I may have to buy larger clothes to get home. LOL. I will attend the concert here in Glasgow but am not going to the other cities as I will see Edinburgh on our tour and this way I can rest up for the tour. I am doing pretty well with jet lag though. Normally takes me 2 weeks to have enough energy to get out of bed and I am already doing great, showing that my health has really improved this year.


~~~ Isn't it fun to meet other KTPers face-to-face! Really glad your trip is going well, and you are having a grand time! Love the pictures!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just finished bottling up the feijoa jam. I added a teaspoon of powdered ginger to it which gives it a good lift as well. Tastes good so far.


~~~Looks yummy, Fan. How do you pronounce the name of the fruit?
Can you eat it raw? It is a new one to me.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Looks yummy, Fan. How do you pronounce the name of the fruit?
> Can you eat it raw? It is a new one to me.


It's pronounced fee jo ah, yes you can eat it raw.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> It's pronounced fee jo ah, yes you can eat it raw.


Raw is the only way I am aware of having eaten it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Raw is the only way I am aware of having eaten it.


It's quite a versatile little fruit. I've seen it in muffins, cakes, strudel, and in a fruit crumble, also in jam, chutney, It goes well with apples.
One year I made it as rumtopf, (equal quantities of fruit with sugar ) covered in vodka in a Kilner jar and left to mature for several months.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~When do you come back?


I will be home sometime Tuesday the 10th


----------

